# Why do so many men online hate women?



## Michelle420

I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Because so many women hate men.

They hate seeing men be successful
They hate seeing men be happy
They hate when men want something special for themselves like a mag or club...So they have it closed down all while women can have their own.
They hate fairness with men and want to rule over them
They want to silence men and men won't have it

Wake up


----------



## Michelle420

ScienceRocks said:


> Because so many women hate men.
> 
> They hate seeing men be successful
> They hate seeing men be happy
> They hate fairness with men and want to rule over them
> They want to silence men and men won't have it
> 
> Wake up



I love my man. I want all the success for him that he wants for himself. I am glad he's happy.


----------



## ScienceRocks

You will find that I am more moderate then I look at first look.


----------



## JoeMoma

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.


I hate women because they are beautiful.


----------



## aaronleland

JoeMoma said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate women because they are beautiful.
Click to expand...


Fag.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Men in general don't like repression and attempts at silencing our freedom of speech or ability to live the way we wish.

Women want to silence us and put under their boot heal. That's not going to work as men are very good at getting out from under the heal of other men that are far more violent and capable.


----------



## JoeMoma

aaronleland said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate women because they are beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fag.
Click to expand...

I don’t smoke.


----------



## WinterBorn

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.



Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.

There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.


----------



## WinterBorn

ScienceRocks said:


> Because so many women hate men.
> 
> They hate seeing men be successful
> They hate seeing men be happy
> They hate when men want something special for themselves like a mag or club...So they have it closed down all while women can have their own.
> They hate fairness with men and want to rule over them
> They want to silence men and men won't have it
> 
> Wake up



I have not experienced this with any woman I have dated, and very very few I have known.

But in the not so distant past all of that was standard operating procedure for the way men treated women.


----------



## aaronleland

I don't like how clumsy women are. Always falling down the steps and running into doorknobs. Then the police wanna ask a bunch of questions like it's your fault she has a black eye.


----------



## Michelle420

WinterBorn said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
Click to expand...


You are a refreshing man.


----------



## DOTR

Yes there is a reason liberals shut down online polls, ban the right from social media and close comments sections or heavily moderate them under news stories. it isn't men. It is Americans who despise feminism. Through the filter of Hollywood, the media and corporate hiring practices the liberals in the bubble are shocked and awed when they see real Americans opinions online.
  Or in presidential elections


----------



## WinterBorn

drifter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a refreshing man.
Click to expand...


Thank you.  But I think there are more like me than like those who hate women.

The really funny part is that many of those who hate women also want to get laid by them.   Gives me a laugh every time.


----------



## Michelle420

DOTR said:


> Yes there is a reason liberals shut down online polls, ban the right from social media and close comments sections or heavily moderate them under news stories. it isn't men. It is Americans who despise feminism. Through the filter of Hollywood, the media and corporate hiring practices the liberals in the bubble are shocked and awed when they see real Americans opinions online.
> Or in presidential elections



So that's why you hate women?


----------



## danielpalos

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.


Everytime I don't stereotype, it seems like women are slackers resorting to the affirmative action of the franchise, should we blame the right wing?


----------



## Bonzi

Because they can't see our.....


----------



## Pinky Binky

If you looked like Maddy Albright, wouldn't you be a man hatter too?


----------



## Michelle420

danielpalos said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I don't stereotype, it seems like women are slackers resorting to the affirmative action of the franchise, should we blame the right wing?
Click to expand...


It's safe here Daniel, let it all out, tell us everything you hate about women.


----------



## Michelle420

Pinky Binky said:


> If you looked like Maddy Albright, wouldn't you be a man hatter too?



I look like Oprah.


----------



## JoeMoma

WinterBorn said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
Click to expand...

I am superior at lifting heavy stuff compared to most women.  But that’s about it.


----------



## JoeMoma

WinterBorn said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a refreshing man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.  But I think there are more like me than like those who hate women.
> 
> The really funny part is that many of those who hate women also want to get laid by them.   Gives me a laugh every time.
Click to expand...

Are you saying the OP is wrong, not all men hate women?


----------



## Circe

You have it backward. A lot of men are online because they can't get any women.


----------



## sealybobo

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.


But you didn't lump us all together.  You said why do "so many" of us.  That just means a lot.  That doesn't mean all of us.

And we don't hate women.  We just can't bitch to our women about the stupid shit they do.  So we bring it here.

Same way I can't tell black people what I think except for here.

Or religious people.

Or conservatives


----------



## aaronleland

Circe said:


> You have it backward. A lot of men are online because they can't get any women.



Am not.


----------



## JoeMoma

Circe said:


> You have it backward. A lot of men are online because they can't get any women.


That’s why I’m online.


----------



## Michelle420

Most men hate women, Should men just have sex robots and let the women be put in a stall just for breeding?


_yes it's facetious _


----------



## kiwiman127

The answer to the OP’s question is simple.
The men that are online that hate women, are the men who are online constantly, much like many USMB posters.
These men have no lives, no family, no friends and no women are attracted to these losers.
If these guys aren’t here posting endlessly, they are what watching porn that degrades women.  Because of their lack of social skills and lack of female interaction, they think women should be treated like shit. Or maybe they think that because our current president has stated, “you have to treat em like shit”.
23 Things Donald Trump Has Actually Said About Women


----------



## antifa

sealybobo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> But you didn't lump us all together.  You said why do "so many" of us.  That just means a lot.  That doesn't mean all of us.
> 
> And we don't hate women.  We just can't bitch to our women about the stupid shit they do.  So we bring it here.
> 
> Same way I can't tell black people what I think except for here.
> 
> Or religious people.
> 
> Or conservatives
Click to expand...

Are you admitting to being a coward in the real world?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.


Looks like you started a real hate fest here. There sure is a lot of hate being flung around here- against racial minorities, democrats , Muslims, LGBT folks- but I haven't come across much against women. Maybe I have not been looking in the right place. Perhaps you can provide some examples.


----------



## Michelle420

ScienceRocks said:


> Men in general don't like repression and attempts at silencing our freedom of speech or ability to live the way we wish.
> 
> Women want to silence us and put under their boot heal. That's not going to work as men are very good at getting out from under the heal of other men that are far more violent and capable.



Why do women want to silence you? What should be done with women?


----------



## Bonzi

drifter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a refreshing man.
Click to expand...

He's an asskisser, knows what women want to hear. He doesn't mean that!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

ScienceRocks said:


> Because so many women hate men.
> 
> They hate seeing men be successful
> They hate seeing men be happy
> They hate when men want something special for themselves like a mag or club...So they have it closed down all while women can have their own.
> They hate fairness with men and want to rule over them
> They want to silence men and men won't have it
> 
> Wake up


Holy shit!! Really??  I'm 70 years old and have known, and worked with,  a lot of women and none of this rings true. There are some women who this may apply to but  by and large , it is men who are hateful, and as a man I have not problem saying that. You have got this exactly backwards.


----------



## Bonzi

ScienceRocks said:


> Men in general don't like repression and attempts at silencing our freedom of speech or ability to live the way we wish.
> 
> Women want to silence us and put under their boot heal. That's not going to work as men are very good at getting out from under the heal of other men that are far more violent and capable.


I thought I told you to shut up


----------



## WinterBorn

JoeMoma said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a refreshing man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.  But I think there are more like me than like those who hate women.
> 
> The really funny part is that many of those who hate women also want to get laid by them.   Gives me a laugh every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the OP is wrong, not all men hate women?
Click to expand...


I am absolutely sure not all men hate women.


----------



## Bonzi

drifter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I don't stereotype, it seems like women are slackers resorting to the affirmative action of the franchise, should we blame the right wing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's safe here Daniel, let it all out, tell us everything you hate about women.
Click to expand...

He thinks women are too expensive and should give free lessons


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a refreshing man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an asskisser, knows what women want to hear. He doesn't mean that!
Click to expand...


First of all, I have been consistent in my views.
Second of all, how the hell do you claim to know what I mean?

I am exactly what I say I am.


----------



## Vastator

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.


I doubt hate is an accurate portrayal.  What gave you this idea?  Care to expand on this thought any?


----------



## Vastator

Vastator said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt hate is an accurate portrayal.  What gave you this idea?  Care to expand on this thought any?
Click to expand...

I was quite serious...


----------



## Michelle420

Vastator said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt hate is an accurate portrayal.  What gave you this idea?  Care to expand on this thought any?
Click to expand...


It's a question for men to answer.


----------



## Pinky Binky

drifter said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men in general don't like repression and attempts at silencing our freedom of speech or ability to live the way we wish.
> 
> Women want to silence us and put under their boot heal. That's not going to work as men are very good at getting out from under the heal of other men that are far more violent and capable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do women want to silence you? What should be done with women?
Click to expand...

I dunno. I treat women with respect. Listen to their gripes and aches and pains. Tell them they look nice. Never talk behind their back. They'll be faithfully eating from your hand thereafter.


----------



## Muhammed

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.


 Because they're losers who can't get laid.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a refreshing man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an asskisser, knows what women want to hear. He doesn't mean that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, I have been consistent in my views.
> Second of all, how the hell do you claim to know what I mean?
> 
> I am exactly what I say I am.
Click to expand...

You are a schmooze, but it's ok, im not being judge, just stating my opinion.


----------



## Bonzi

Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bonzi said:


> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50


I am a straight man and I have loved women from the dawn of my awareness of gender. Yes, it took me a while longer to learn to respect women, but I came up in an era when sexism  was acceptable and when people were still hung up on gender rolls. But later in life I found that women respect men to the extent that men respect them. The premise of this thread is idiotic.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a refreshing man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an asskisser, knows what women want to hear. He doesn't mean that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, I have been consistent in my views.
> Second of all, how the hell do you claim to know what I mean?
> 
> I am exactly what I say I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a schmooze, but it's ok, im not being judge, just stating my opinion.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, I can be friendly at times.   I am also a fan of women in general.  But I also am known for not letting go of an argument for far too long.

lol   I like the "but it's ok, im not being judge".    Just calling someone an asskisser and a schmoose, saying I am lying, but you aren't judging?   Too funny.


----------



## Pinky Binky

Bonzi said:


> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50


Lmao....Priceless.


----------



## Lysistrata

WinterBorn said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a refreshing man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.  But I think there are more like me than like those who hate women.
> 
> The really funny part is that many of those who hate women also want to get laid by them.   Gives me a laugh every time.
Click to expand...


Bingo! This is the conundrum. I'm one of those weird romantic types that associates sex with mutual respect and affection. Almost everyone has some sort of "stranger on a plane" fantasy (which does not necessarily involve any hate as such, but I can't see being intimate with somebody in the real world whom you don't have any feeling for.


----------



## sealybobo

antifa said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> But you didn't lump us all together.  You said why do "so many" of us.  That just means a lot.  That doesn't mean all of us.
> 
> And we don't hate women.  We just can't bitch to our women about the stupid shit they do.  So we bring it here.
> 
> Same way I can't tell black people what I think except for here.
> 
> Or religious people.
> 
> Or conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you admitting to being a coward in the real world?
Click to expand...

Are you admitting to being a weirdo in real life who talks crazy talk in real life like you do here?


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50


Love to stay away from them...


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50
> 
> 
> 
> Love to stay away from them...
Click to expand...

You have a gf so don't play like that


----------



## Michelle420

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50
> 
> 
> 
> Love to stay away from them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a gf so don't play like that
Click to expand...


Moonie is a great guy.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50
> 
> 
> 
> Love to stay away from them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a gf so don't play like that
Click to expand...

C'mon.. I like to see people limp by pulling their legs...


----------



## Moonglow

drifter said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50
> 
> 
> 
> Love to stay away from them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a gf so don't play like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moonie is a great guy.
Click to expand...

Ty xo


----------



## Moonglow

I have a wife and girlfriends, just so I don't have to do without too long...


----------



## Bonzi

drifter said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50
> 
> 
> 
> Love to stay away from them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a gf so don't play like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moonie is a great guy.
Click to expand...

A little too snarky, but...


----------



## Moonglow

Many men are angry at women because of past relationships or frustration with meeting or getting a girl.. I just tell them to find a girl with a common interest and spend, spend, spend....


----------



## Michelle420

Bonzi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50
> 
> 
> 
> Love to stay away from them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a gf so don't play like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moonie is a great guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little too snarky, but...
Click to expand...


He's extremely smart and very talented, he just likes to give people crap.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50
> 
> 
> 
> Love to stay away from them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a gf so don't play like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moonie is a great guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little too snarky, but...
Click to expand...

Surly to bed, surly to rise..


----------



## Moonglow

drifter said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50
> 
> 
> 
> Love to stay away from them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a gf so don't play like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moonie is a great guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little too snarky, but...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's extremely smart and very talented, he just likes to give people crap.
Click to expand...

and it's free...


----------



## Moonglow

You'd think the avi would give it away...


----------



## Michelle420

Moonglow said:


> Many men are angry at women because of past relationships or frustration with meeting or getting a girl.. I just tell them to find a girl with a common interest and spend, spend, spend....



Truth be told I don't care if he has money or spends it on me. We got along because he has a really weird sense of humor and so do I. I think our humor is what connected us because we differ on politics. We don't even talk politics with each other because it is such a point of contention.


----------



## Moonglow

drifter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many men are angry at women because of past relationships or frustration with meeting or getting a girl.. I just tell them to find a girl with a common interest and spend, spend, spend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be told I don't care if he has money or spends it on me. We got along because he has a really weird sense of humor and so do I. I think our humor is what connected us because we differ on politics. We don't even talk politics with each other because it is such a point of contention.
Click to expand...

Money should not make a relationship work because it is not always around....It is not a characteristic of the person you are involved with....So many folks though put the dollar sign above the security of love...


----------



## Bonzi

drifter said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50
> 
> 
> 
> Love to stay away from them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a gf so don't play like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moonie is a great guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little too snarky, but...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's extremely smart and very talented, he just likes to give people crap.
Click to expand...


You just like him cause he's a pothead like you...


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many men are angry at women because of past relationships or frustration with meeting or getting a girl.. I just tell them to find a girl with a common interest and spend, spend, spend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be told I don't care if he has money or spends it on me. We got along because he has a really weird sense of humor and so do I. I think our humor is what connected us because we differ on politics. We don't even talk politics with each other because it is such a point of contention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money should not make a relationship work because it is not always around....It is not a characteristic of the person you are involved with....So many folks though put the dollar sign above the security of love...
Click to expand...


Not money per se, but, someone with a desire to provide for a family is a good characteristic to have, if that is your preferred lifestyle.  Again, it all boils down to compatibility.  If you find your soulmate, your check list pretty much vanishes...


----------



## Anathema

The vast majority of Men, online and in real life, feel great affection for women. It's Feminists that we loathe. Feminists being women who can not or will not accept and embrace their proper place in the world.


----------



## Bonzi

Anathema said:


> The vast majority of Men, online and in real life, feel great affection for women. It's Feminists that we loathe. Feminists being women who can not or will not accept and embrace their proper place in the world.



Unfortunately, many men feel that the way to "tame" women (and pets/animals) is by force and discipline.  That only causes submission, fear and resentment.  Firmness with love works, but, that requires discipline on the man's part, and, most are just not willing to take the time to do it right.


----------



## Marion Morrison

drifter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I don't stereotype, it seems like women are slackers resorting to the affirmative action of the franchise, should we blame the right wing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's safe here Daniel, let it all out, tell us everything you hate about women.
Click to expand...


She eggs him on, even.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I don't stereotype, it seems like women are slackers resorting to the affirmative action of the franchise, should we blame the right wing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's safe here Daniel, let it all out, tell us everything you hate about women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She eggs him on, even.
Click to expand...


You think so?


----------



## Marion Morrison

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50
> 
> 
> 
> I am a straight man and I have loved women from the dawn of my awareness of gender. Yes, it took me a while longer to learn to respect women, but I came up in an era when sexism  was acceptable and when people were still hung up on gender rolls. But later in life I found that women respect men to the extent that men respect them. The premise of this thread is idiotic.
Click to expand...



^The straight man for Hairy Bear m4m.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I don't stereotype, it seems like women are slackers resorting to the affirmative action of the franchise, should we blame the right wing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's safe here Daniel, let it all out, tell us everything you hate about women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She eggs him on, even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think so?
Click to expand...


You ready for erotic massage with G-spot focus work to help him practice?


----------



## Windparadox

> Why do so many men online hate women?


`
`
Some men are just wusses. I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I don't stereotype, it seems like women are slackers resorting to the affirmative action of the franchise, should we blame the right wing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's safe here Daniel, let it all out, tell us everything you hate about women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She eggs him on, even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ready for erotic massage with G-spot focus work to help him practice?
Click to expand...


Depends.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I don't stereotype, it seems like women are slackers resorting to the affirmative action of the franchise, should we blame the right wing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's safe here Daniel, let it all out, tell us everything you hate about women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She eggs him on, even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ready for erotic massage with G-spot focus work to help him practice?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends.
Click to expand...


----------



## Anathema

Bonzi said:


> Unfortunately, many men feel that the way to "tame" women (and pets/animals) is by force and discipline.  That only causes submission, fear and resentment.  Firmness with love works, but, that requires discipline on the man's part, and, most are just not willing to take the time to do it right.



It is a truly stupid Man who tries to tame a Feminist. Like feral cats or dogs it is best to simply put them down, for the betterment of Society, as they can never truly be tamed.

Instead it is far better to find an already domesticated woman, one taught obedience and submission to its betters from infancy. They're difficult to find these days, but the effort is worth it.


----------



## Lysistrata

drifter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many men are angry at women because of past relationships or frustration with meeting or getting a girl.. I just tell them to find a girl with a common interest and spend, spend, spend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be told I don't care if he has money or spends it on me. We got along because he has a really weird sense of humor and so do I. I think our humor is what connected us because we differ on politics. We don't even talk politics with each other because it is such a point of contention.
Click to expand...


I'm glad you two are enjoying yourselves despite your differences. A good sense of humor counts for a lot. It sounds like your relationship is based on mutual respect, which makes all the difference in the world. Can you imagine what life is like in the Mary Matalin/James Carville household?


----------



## Mindful

Anathema said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, many men feel that the way to "tame" women (and pets/animals) is by force and discipline.  That only causes submission, fear and resentment.  Firmness with love works, but, that requires discipline on the man's part, and, most are just not willing to take the time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truly stupid Man who tries to take a Feminist. Like feral cats or dogs it is best to simply put them down, for the betterment of Society, as they can never truly be tamed.
> 
> Instead it is far better to find an already domesticated wo.an, one taught obedience and submission to its betters from infancy. They're difficult to find these days, but the effort is worth it.
Click to expand...



You've never met an inbetweener?

Or better still, a British woman?


----------



## Lysistrata

Bonzi said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of Men, online and in real life, feel great affection for women. It's Feminists that we loathe. Feminists being women who can not or will not accept and embrace their proper place in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, many men feel that the way to "tame" women (and pets/animals) is by force and discipline.  That only causes submission, fear and resentment.  Firmness with love works, but, that requires discipline on the man's part, and, most are just not willing to take the time to do it right.
Click to expand...


There is no reason to "tame" another adult human being. There is no right to dictate to another person what their "proper place" is in the world. This is the crux of the problem. Learn to respect other people, particularly the ones you sleep with.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's safe here Daniel, let it all out, tell us everything you hate about women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She eggs him on, even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ready for erotic massage with G-spot focus work to help him practice?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Marion:

Explain to me the pathology of certain men(?) here, who routinely abuse women on line.

And not in an adult affectionate way. I can tell the difference.


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, many men feel that the way to "tame" women (and pets/animals) is by force and discipline.  That only causes submission, fear and resentment.  Firmness with love works, but, that requires discipline on the man's part, and, most are just not willing to take the time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truly stupid Man who tries to take a Feminist. Like feral cats or dogs it is best to simply put them down, for the betterment of Society, as they can never truly be tamed.
> 
> Instead it is far better to find an already domesticated wo.an, one taught obedience and submission to its betters from infancy. They're difficult to find these days, but the effort is worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've never met an inbetweener?
> 
> Or better still, a British woman?
Click to expand...

He doesn't get that channel..


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, many men feel that the way to "tame" women (and pets/animals) is by force and discipline.  That only causes submission, fear and resentment.  Firmness with love works, but, that requires discipline on the man's part, and, most are just not willing to take the time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truly stupid Man who tries to take a Feminist. Like feral cats or dogs it is best to simply put them down, for the betterment of Society, as they can never truly be tamed.
> 
> Instead it is far better to find an already domesticated wo.an, one taught obedience and submission to its betters from infancy. They're difficult to find these days, but the effort is worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've never met an inbetweener?
> 
> Or better still, a British woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't get that channel..
Click to expand...



He could. Because I do, when I'm Stateside.


----------



## WinterBorn

Anathema said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, many men feel that the way to "tame" women (and pets/animals) is by force and discipline.  That only causes submission, fear and resentment.  Firmness with love works, but, that requires discipline on the man's part, and, most are just not willing to take the time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truly stupid Man who tries to tame a Feminist. Like feral cats or dogs it is best to simply put them down, for the betterment of Society, as they can never truly be tamed.
> 
> Instead it is far better to find an already domesticated woman, one taught obedience and submission to its betters from infancy. They're difficult to find these days, but the effort is worth it.
Click to expand...


If you want a pet or domestic help, pay for it.

I much prefer an independent woman.   An equal is far better in the long run.  She makes the man better as well.


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, many men feel that the way to "tame" women (and pets/animals) is by force and discipline.  That only causes submission, fear and resentment.  Firmness with love works, but, that requires discipline on the man's part, and, most are just not willing to take the time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truly stupid Man who tries to take a Feminist. Like feral cats or dogs it is best to simply put them down, for the betterment of Society, as they can never truly be tamed.
> 
> Instead it is far better to find an already domesticated wo.an, one taught obedience and submission to its betters from infancy. They're difficult to find these days, but the effort is worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've never met an inbetweener?
> 
> Or better still, a British woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't get that channel..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He could. Because I do, when I'm Stateside.
Click to expand...

Anathema is a basic man with basic cable..He has no time for extras..


----------



## WinterBorn

drifter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many men are angry at women because of past relationships or frustration with meeting or getting a girl.. I just tell them to find a girl with a common interest and spend, spend, spend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be told I don't care if he has money or spends it on me. We got along because he has a really weird sense of humor and so do I. I think our humor is what connected us because we differ on politics. We don't even talk politics with each other because it is such a point of contention.
Click to expand...


Someone who makes you laugh is worth a lot.


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, many men feel that the way to "tame" women (and pets/animals) is by force and discipline.  That only causes submission, fear and resentment.  Firmness with love works, but, that requires discipline on the man's part, and, most are just not willing to take the time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truly stupid Man who tries to take a Feminist. Like feral cats or dogs it is best to simply put them down, for the betterment of Society, as they can never truly be tamed.
> 
> Instead it is far better to find an already domesticated wo.an, one taught obedience and submission to its betters from infancy. They're difficult to find these days, but the effort is worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've never met an inbetweener?
> 
> Or better still, a British woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't get that channel..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He could. Because I do, when I'm Stateside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anathema is a basic man with basic cable..He has no time for extras..
Click to expand...


Are you his spokesperson?


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many men are angry at women because of past relationships or frustration with meeting or getting a girl.. I just tell them to find a girl with a common interest and spend, spend, spend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be told I don't care if he has money or spends it on me. We got along because he has a really weird sense of humor and so do I. I think our humor is what connected us because we differ on politics. We don't even talk politics with each other because it is such a point of contention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone who makes you laugh is worth a lot.
Click to expand...


100%


----------



## WinterBorn

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, many men feel that the way to "tame" women (and pets/animals) is by force and discipline.  That only causes submission, fear and resentment.  Firmness with love works, but, that requires discipline on the man's part, and, most are just not willing to take the time to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truly stupid Man who tries to take a Feminist. Like feral cats or dogs it is best to simply put them down, for the betterment of Society, as they can never truly be tamed.
> 
> Instead it is far better to find an already domesticated wo.an, one taught obedience and submission to its betters from infancy. They're difficult to find these days, but the effort is worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've never met an inbetweener?
> 
> Or better still, a British woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't get that channel..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He could. Because I do, when I'm Stateside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anathema is a basic man with basic cable..He has no time for extras..
Click to expand...


I would disagree.   Not about the cable.  About him being a man.


----------



## Anathema

Mindful said:


> You've never met an inbetweener?
> 
> Or better still, a British woman?



Nope. Never have. I've met less militant Feminists, but they're still non-traditional females and therefore, Feminists.

I don't associate with foreigners unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## Anathema

Mindful said:


> He could. Because I do, when I'm Stateside.



What channel would that be?


----------



## Mindful

Anathema said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've never met an inbetweener?
> 
> Or better still, a British woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Never have. I've met less militant Feminists, but they're still non-traditional females and therefore, Feminists.
> 
> I don't associate with foreigners unless it's absolutely necessary.
Click to expand...


Foreigners? 

How dare you.


----------



## Mindful

Anathema said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> He could. Because I do, when I'm Stateside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What channel would that be?
Click to expand...


All the Brit TV channels.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> She eggs him on, even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ready for erotic massage with G-spot focus work to help him practice?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marion:
> 
> Explain to me the pathology of certain men(?) here, who routinely abuse women on line.
> 
> And not in an adult affectionate way. I can tell the difference.
Click to expand...


I can't.  All I can do is observe. Those "guys" in your thread have gone off the deep end. 

It looks like they're literally out of their minds.


----------



## Anathema

Mindful said:


> All the Brit TV channels.



I don't get any of them, and even if I did, as an American i wouldn't watch them.


----------



## Mindful

Anathema said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Brit TV channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get any of them, and even if I did, as an American i wouldn't watch them.
Click to expand...


lol.

Are you a grumpy old man?

That's the name of a Brit show.


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Brit TV channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get any of them, and even if I did, as an American i wouldn't watch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> Are you a grumpy old man?
> 
> That's the name of a Brit show.
Click to expand...

He's a grumpy young man...


----------



## Anathema

Mindful said:


> Are you a grumpy old man?
> 
> That's the name of a Brit show.



Grumpy doesn't start to cover it, but middle aged (43), not old. I'm also an Ultra-Conservative ideologue.


----------



## WinterBorn

Anathema said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Brit TV channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get any of them, and even if I did, as an American i wouldn't watch them.
Click to expand...


You think being an American means complete isolationism?   That is pitiful.   Not surprising, but still pitiful.


----------



## Anathema

WinterBorn said:


> You think being an American means complete isolationism?   That is pitiful.   Not surprising, but still pitiful.



It does where I come from. I understand not everyone agrees but that's my take on it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Brit TV channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get any of them, and even if I did, as an American i wouldn't watch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> Are you a grumpy old man?
> 
> That's the name of a Brit show.
Click to expand...


I like "Keeping up Appearances" and a few others.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Brit TV channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get any of them, and even if I did, as an American i wouldn't watch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> Are you a grumpy old man?
> 
> That's the name of a Brit show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like "Keeping up Appearances" and a few others.
Click to expand...


That's so old, now. Some of them are dead.


----------



## Mindful

Anathema said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a grumpy old man?
> 
> That's the name of a Brit show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpy doesn't start to cover it, but middle aged (43), not old. I'm also an Ultra-Conservative ideologue.
Click to expand...


Oh well. Can't be all bad then.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ready for erotic massage with G-spot focus work to help him practice?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marion:
> 
> Explain to me the pathology of certain men(?) here, who routinely abuse women on line.
> 
> And not in an adult affectionate way. I can tell the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't.  All I can do is observe. Those "guys" in your thread have gone off the deep end.
> 
> It looks like they're literally out of their minds.
Click to expand...


Out of their minds? Like they had any to begin with?


----------



## Anathema

Mindful said:


> Oh well. Can't be all bad then.



Thank you for the kind words. Most here feel my views are roughly the equivalent of a Neanderthal.


----------



## Mindful

Anathema said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. Can't be all bad then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind words. Most here feel my views are roughly the equivalent of a Neanderthal.
Click to expand...


You're not bothered by what they think, are you?

Personally, I have a yen for curmudgeonly men.


----------



## Anathema

Mindful said:


> You're not bothered by what they think, are you?
> 
> Personally, I have a yen for curmudgeonly men.



I couldn't care any less what other people think of me. 

You're one of the few then who understands the benefits of being around old fashioned Men.


----------



## Mindful

Anathema said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not bothered by what they think, are you?
> 
> Personally, I have a yen for curmudgeonly men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care any less what other people think of me.
> 
> You're one of the few then who understands the benefits of being around old fashioned Men.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.


----------



## Bonzi

Windparadox said:


> Why do so many men online hate women?
> 
> 
> 
> `
> `
> Some men are just wusses. I feel sorry for them.
Click to expand...

The guys that act like they hate women want them the most, they hate that women don't like them in spite of their bad attitude and jerkiness


----------



## Anathema

Mindful said:


> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.



In my limited experience many foreign women have difficulty with the way American guys eat. Thankfully my (not foreign) wife is a wonderful cook, so I don't have to worry about thst.


----------



## Bonzi

Mindful said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not bothered by what they think, are you?
> 
> Personally, I have a yen for curmudgeonly men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care any less what other people think of me.
> 
> You're one of the few then who understands the benefits of being around old fashioned Men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
Click to expand...

Grits are a lot like polenta which seems to popular with chefs nowadays


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.



I love all god's children.  Especially brunettes with a little junk in the trunk.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Bonzi said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do so many men online hate women?
> 
> 
> 
> `
> `
> Some men are just wusses. I feel sorry for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guys that act like they hate women want them the most, they hate that women don't like them in spite of their bad attitude and jerkiness
Click to expand...



I think The Golden Rule should trump any of that?


----------



## Bonzi

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do so many men online hate women?
> 
> 
> 
> `Living by the Golden Rule would solve many problems, but it's a pipe dream
> `
> Some men are just wusses. I feel sorry for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guys that act like they hate women want them the most, they hate that women don't like them in spite of their bad attitude and jerkiness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Golden Rule should trump any of that?
Click to expand...


----------



## Anathema

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> I think The Golden Rule should trump any of that?



Definitely - The Man with the Gold makes the rules. The woman who needs Him to spend the Gold to supply her with food, clothes, housing, etc... follows the rules.


----------



## Mindful

Anathema said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Golden Rule should trump any of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely - The Man with the Gold makes the rules. The woman who needs Him to spend the Gold to supply her with food, clothes, housing, etc... follows the rules.
Click to expand...


What rules? Enquiring minds wish to know.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Mindful said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Golden Rule should trump any of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely - The Man with the Gold makes the rules. The woman who needs Him to spend the Gold to supply her with food, clothes, housing, etc... follows the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rules? Enquiring minds wish to know.
Click to expand...


The Golden Rule = Treat others as you would want to be treated

THE END


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Anathema said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Golden Rule should trump any of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely - The Man with the Gold makes the rules. The woman who needs Him to spend the Gold to supply her with food, clothes, housing, etc... follows the rules.
Click to expand...



Wrong Golden Rule bruh.

You can be right or you can be happy.


----------



## koshergrl

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.


I didn't have you pegged as fjb's sock. I'm rethinking that now.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Bonzi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a refreshing man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an asskisser, knows what women want to hear. He doesn't mean that!
Click to expand...



That is what gets you some


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ScienceRocks said:


> Because so many women hate men.
> 
> They hate seeing men be successful
> They hate seeing men be happy
> They hate when men want something special for themselves like a mag or club...So they have it closed down all while women can have their own.
> They hate fairness with men and want to rule over them
> They want to silence men and men won't have it
> 
> Wake up




What a crock. 

Its not so much that men hate women. They fear them. Always have and probably always will.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Luddly Neddite said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because so many women hate men.
> 
> They hate seeing men be successful
> They hate seeing men be happy
> They hate when men want something special for themselves like a mag or club...So they have it closed down all while women can have their own.
> They hate fairness with men and want to rule over them
> They want to silence men and men won't have it
> 
> Wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not so much that men hate women. They fear them. Always have and probably always will.
Click to expand...


When did you first find yourself fearing women?

I mean, science rocks probably only knows the girls in his sophomore civics class, but you aren't doing much better.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Golden Rule should trump any of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely - The Man with the Gold makes the rules. The woman who needs Him to spend the Gold to supply her with food, clothes, housing, etc... follows the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rules? Enquiring minds wish to know.
Click to expand...



Has he told you, yet, that he likes to give public spankings to his partner when she misbehaves?

He supports "the rules" that are pretty much the same as the Taliban when it comes to gender.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
Click to expand...

Only in the porn sector, baby, not in the non-porn sector.

Men really are superior in the non-porn sector.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Golden Rule should trump any of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely - The Man with the Gold makes the rules. The woman who needs Him to spend the Gold to supply her with food, clothes, housing, etc... follows the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rules? Enquiring minds wish to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Has he told you, yet, that he likes to give public spankings to his partner when she misbehaves?
> 
> He supports "the rules" that are pretty much the same as the Taliban when it comes to gender.
Click to expand...


What do you mean, "misbehaves"?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Golden Rule should trump any of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely - The Man with the Gold makes the rules. The woman who needs Him to spend the Gold to supply her with food, clothes, housing, etc... follows the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rules? Enquiring minds wish to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Has he told you, yet, that he likes to give public spankings to his partner when she misbehaves?
> 
> He supports "the rules" that are pretty much the same as the Taliban when it comes to gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean, "misbehaves"?
Click to expand...



Shows any independence from his authority.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a refreshing man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an asskisser, knows what women want to hear. He doesn't mean that!
Click to expand...

Just a "Shill for Poon", like I always suspected.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Golden Rule should trump any of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely - The Man with the Gold makes the rules. The woman who needs Him to spend the Gold to supply her with food, clothes, housing, etc... follows the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rules? Enquiring minds wish to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Has he told you, yet, that he likes to give public spankings to his partner when she misbehaves?
> 
> He supports "the rules" that are pretty much the same as the Taliban when it comes to gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean, "misbehaves"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shows any independence from his authority.
Click to expand...


Like he ever had it in the first place?


----------



## danielpalos

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Golden Rule should trump any of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely - The Man with the Gold makes the rules. The woman who needs Him to spend the Gold to supply her with food, clothes, housing, etc... follows the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rules? Enquiring minds wish to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Has he told you, yet, that he likes to give public spankings to his partner when she misbehaves?
> 
> He supports "the rules" that are pretty much the same as the Taliban when it comes to gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean, "misbehaves"?
Click to expand...

In my, niche market, it means nice wives being punished for being such liars, by having to go up to a mostly nice guy and honestly inform him, it is his turn.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I don't stereotype, it seems like women are slackers resorting to the affirmative action of the franchise, should we blame the right wing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's safe here Daniel, let it all out, tell us everything you hate about women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He thinks women are too expensive and should give free lessons
Click to expand...

Nice girls who are willing to be friends, do in modern times, just for fun and practice.

Every guy knows, practice makes perfect.


----------



## Lysistrata

Anathema said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've never met an inbetweener?
> 
> Or better still, a British woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Never have. I've met less militant Feminists, but they're still non-traditional females and therefore, Feminists.
> 
> I don't associate with foreigners unless it's absolutely necessary.
Click to expand...


This is why you don't appear to know much. You've never interacted with anyone not identical to yourself. Note: I was pleasantly surprised when I took the bus this morning and was greeted by my favorite Ethiopian bus driver. I've learned a lot while we talked and he drove. We talked about house pets today and the custom of having them. I pointed out that I had had a Pakistani Muslim neighbor who always asked me to put my cats in another room when he came over (he always knew that I had a forbidden bottle of pinot grigio, which his strict Muslim wife would never allow in the house, and we would sit done and drink and talk politics and history). My bus driver explained that Ethiopians are Christian and loved cats and dogs, but not as much as westerners do.
Upshot: get out more. See the world. Learn something. BTW: I have found Ethiopians to be the nicest, sweetest people, and they have good jazz and good food. The Pakistani guy, a lower-level member of the Pakistani diplomatic corps, said the same thing about Ghanians.

Question: Why is it that you people can never say the words "woman" and "women"? They signify adulthood. It's always "gals," or "chicks," or some insincere term of endearment like "honey" or "sweetie," and in your case, "females." The same concept applies to referring to a man of African descent as "boy," and in spite of the argument that the term "Negro" is neutral, I believe that this usage is condescending to the extreme.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in the porn sector, baby, not in the non-porn sector.
> 
> Men really are superior in the non-porn sector.
Click to expand...


Overall, you are absolutely wrong.   And I don't know of any women on the forums who are begging so hard for contact as you do.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a refreshing man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an asskisser, knows what women want to hear. He doesn't mean that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, I have been consistent in my views.
> Second of all, how the hell do you claim to know what I mean?
> 
> I am exactly what I say I am.
Click to expand...

This is why I don't take you seriously in politics, either.


----------



## Mindful

Lysistrata said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've never met an inbetweener?
> 
> Or better still, a British woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Never have. I've met less militant Feminists, but they're still non-traditional females and therefore, Feminists.
> 
> I don't associate with foreigners unless it's absolutely necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why you don't appear to know much. You've never interacted with anyone not identical to yourself. Note: I was pleasantly surprised when I took the bus this morning and was greeted by my favorite Ethiopian bus driver. I've learned a lot while we talked and he drove. We talked about house pets today and the custom of having them. I pointed out that I had had a Pakistani Muslim neighbor who always asked me to put my cats in another room when he came over (he always knew that I had a forbidden bottle of pinot grigio, which his strict Muslim wife would never allow in the house, and we would sit done and drink and talk politics and history). My bus driver explained that Ethiopians are Christian and loved cats and dogs, but not as much as westerners do.
> Upshot: get out more. See the world. Learn something. BTW: I have found Ethiopians to be the nicest, sweetest people, and they have good jazz and good food. The Pakistani guy, a lower-level member of the Pakistani diplomatic corps, said the same thing about Ghanians.
> 
> Question: Why is it that you people can never say the words "woman" and "women"? They signify adulthood. It's always "gals," or "chicks," or some insincere term of endearment like "honey" or "sweetie," and in your case, "females." The same concept applies to referring to a man of African descent as "boy," and in spite of the argument that the term "Negro" is neutral, I believe that this usage is condescending to the extreme.
Click to expand...


In my world, we are discouraged from talking to the bus drivers. It distracts them.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Golden Rule should trump any of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely - The Man with the Gold makes the rules. The woman who needs Him to spend the Gold to supply her with food, clothes, housing, etc... follows the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rules? Enquiring minds wish to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Has he told you, yet, that he likes to give public spankings to his partner when she misbehaves?
> 
> He supports "the rules" that are pretty much the same as the Taliban when it comes to gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean, "misbehaves"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my, niche market, it means nice wives being punished for being such liars, by having to go up to a mostly nice guy and honestly inform him, it is his turn.
Click to expand...


YOu still want women to come up and basically offer you their bodies?    LMAO!!    And then you wake up?


----------



## bodecea

ScienceRocks said:


> Men in general don't like repression and attempts at silencing our freedom of speech or ability to live the way we wish.
> 
> Women want to silence us and put under their boot heal. That's not going to work as men are very good at getting out from under the heal of other men that are far more violent and capable.


Wow...how ironic.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in the porn sector, baby, not in the non-porn sector.
> 
> Men really are superior in the non-porn sector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Overall, you are absolutely wrong.   And I don't know of any women on the forums who are begging so hard for contact as you do.
Click to expand...

dear, it involves porn.  I am constantly humbled by my inferiority in the porn sector.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely - The Man with the Gold makes the rules. The woman who needs Him to spend the Gold to supply her with food, clothes, housing, etc... follows the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What rules? Enquiring minds wish to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Has he told you, yet, that he likes to give public spankings to his partner when she misbehaves?
> 
> He supports "the rules" that are pretty much the same as the Taliban when it comes to gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean, "misbehaves"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my, niche market, it means nice wives being punished for being such liars, by having to go up to a mostly nice guy and honestly inform him, it is his turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu still want women to come up and basically offer you their bodies?    LMAO!!    And then you wake up?
Click to expand...

You wouldn't understand it, it involves economics and politics.


----------



## bodecea

Pinky Binky said:


> If you looked like Maddy Albright, wouldn't you be a man hatter too?


What's wrong with men's hats?


----------



## Mindful

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in the porn sector, baby, not in the non-porn sector.
> 
> Men really are superior in the non-porn sector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Overall, you are absolutely wrong.   And I don't know of any women on the forums who are begging so hard for contact as you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it involves porn.  I am constantly humbled by my inferiority in the porn sector.
Click to expand...


You must be a politician.


----------



## deanrd

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.


Republicans want to legislate women's bodies.  If that isn't hate, I don't know what is.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in the porn sector, baby, not in the non-porn sector.
> 
> Men really are superior in the non-porn sector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Overall, you are absolutely wrong.   And I don't know of any women on the forums who are begging so hard for contact as you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it involves porn.  I am constantly humbled by my inferiority in the porn sector.
Click to expand...


I do not doubt that.


----------



## danielpalos

Moonglow said:


> Many men are angry at women because of past relationships or frustration with meeting or getting a girl.. I just tell them to find a girl with a common interest and spend, spend, spend....


If Only, we could find nice girls who are willing to be friends in modern times.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What rules? Enquiring minds wish to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has he told you, yet, that he likes to give public spankings to his partner when she misbehaves?
> 
> He supports "the rules" that are pretty much the same as the Taliban when it comes to gender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean, "misbehaves"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my, niche market, it means nice wives being punished for being such liars, by having to go up to a mostly nice guy and honestly inform him, it is his turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu still want women to come up and basically offer you their bodies?    LMAO!!    And then you wake up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't understand it, it involves economics and politics.
Click to expand...


It involves nothing more than you fantasizing instead of actually trying to seduce.    And, FYI, the seduction is great fun!   Provided you find a woman with some spirit and one who sees herself as an equal.


----------



## danielpalos

Anathema said:


> The vast majority of Men, online and in real life, feel great affection for women. It's Feminists that we loathe. Feminists being women who can not or will not accept and embrace their proper place in the world.


being nice girls who are willing to be friends in modern times?


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has he told you, yet, that he likes to give public spankings to his partner when she misbehaves?
> 
> He supports "the rules" that are pretty much the same as the Taliban when it comes to gender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean, "misbehaves"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my, niche market, it means nice wives being punished for being such liars, by having to go up to a mostly nice guy and honestly inform him, it is his turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu still want women to come up and basically offer you their bodies?    LMAO!!    And then you wake up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't understand it, it involves economics and politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It involves nothing more than you fantasizing instead of actually trying to seduce.    And, FYI, the seduction is great fun!   Provided you find a woman with some spirit and one who sees herself as an equal.
Click to expand...


An equal?

That implies an assumption of superiority.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many men are angry at women because of past relationships or frustration with meeting or getting a girl.. I just tell them to find a girl with a common interest and spend, spend, spend....
> 
> 
> 
> If Only, we could find nice girls who are willing to be friends in modern times.
Click to expand...


Your version of "friends" is a woman who will let you have your way with her body when she is not attracted to you.  Usually that takes cash.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of Men, online and in real life, feel great affection for women. It's Feminists that we loathe. Feminists being women who can not or will not accept and embrace their proper place in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, many men feel that the way to "tame" women (and pets/animals) is by force and discipline.  That only causes submission, fear and resentment.  Firmness with love works, but, that requires discipline on the man's part, and, most are just not willing to take the time to do it right.
Click to expand...

I usually get a really dark tan, and work out a lot, when I want to play out my dominance fantasies, with women.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean, "misbehaves"?
> 
> 
> 
> In my, niche market, it means nice wives being punished for being such liars, by having to go up to a mostly nice guy and honestly inform him, it is his turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu still want women to come up and basically offer you their bodies?    LMAO!!    And then you wake up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't understand it, it involves economics and politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It involves nothing more than you fantasizing instead of actually trying to seduce.    And, FYI, the seduction is great fun!   Provided you find a woman with some spirit and one who sees herself as an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An equal?
> 
> That implies an assumption of superiority.
Click to expand...


Not at all.   It is simply a woman who is strong and independent.  In contrast, Daniel requires his female friends allow him access to their bodies as a demonstration of their friendship.  And they offer.  He does not have to do anything.


----------



## Mindful

danielpalos said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many men are angry at women because of past relationships or frustration with meeting or getting a girl.. I just tell them to find a girl with a common interest and spend, spend, spend....
> 
> 
> 
> If Only, we could find nice girls who are willing to be friends in modern times.
Click to expand...


If only....we could find bad boys, who know how to play the game.


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my, niche market, it means nice wives being punished for being such liars, by having to go up to a mostly nice guy and honestly inform him, it is his turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu still want women to come up and basically offer you their bodies?    LMAO!!    And then you wake up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't understand it, it involves economics and politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It involves nothing more than you fantasizing instead of actually trying to seduce.    And, FYI, the seduction is great fun!   Provided you find a woman with some spirit and one who sees herself as an equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An equal?
> 
> That implies an assumption of superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.   It is simply a woman who is strong and independent.  In contrast, Daniel requires his female friends allow him access to their bodies as a demonstration of their friendship.  And they offer.  He does not have to do anything.
Click to expand...


Now that I would like to see.


----------



## danielpalos

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I don't stereotype, it seems like women are slackers resorting to the affirmative action of the franchise, should we blame the right wing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's safe here Daniel, let it all out, tell us everything you hate about women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She eggs him on, even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ready for erotic massage with G-spot focus work to help him practice?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends.
Click to expand...

guys wouldn't hesitate for a free full body massage with happy ending, why do women?


----------



## Mindful

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's safe here Daniel, let it all out, tell us everything you hate about women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She eggs him on, even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ready for erotic massage with G-spot focus work to help him practice?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys wouldn't hesitate for a free full body massage with happy ending, why do women?
Click to expand...


You really want to know?


----------



## danielpalos

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> She eggs him on, even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ready for erotic massage with G-spot focus work to help him practice?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys wouldn't hesitate for a free full body massage with happy ending, why do women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really want to know?
Click to expand...

sorry baby, this is politics.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men want what women have.  Too many men only want to date a woman who looks like an 8, 9 or 10.  Even when they would only get a 5 on a good day.
> 
> There are also many men still clinging to the idea that they are inherently superior to women.  Women prove that wrong over and over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in the porn sector, baby, not in the non-porn sector.
> 
> Men really are superior in the non-porn sector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Overall, you are absolutely wrong.   And I don't know of any women on the forums who are begging so hard for contact as you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it involves porn.  I am constantly humbled by my inferiority in the porn sector.
Click to expand...

TMI!!!


----------



## Mindful

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ready for erotic massage with G-spot focus work to help him practice?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys wouldn't hesitate for a free full body massage with happy ending, why do women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry baby, this is politics.
Click to expand...


So I'd noticed.


----------



## danielpalos

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ready for erotic massage with G-spot focus work to help him practice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys wouldn't hesitate for a free full body massage with happy ending, why do women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry baby, this is politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
Click to expand...

nothing but deflection?

where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?


----------



## Anathema

Mindful said:


> What rules? Enquiring minds wish to know.



That depends on the Man and how much Gold He has.


----------



## Anathema

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Wrong Golden Rule bruh.
> 
> You can be right or you can be happy.



That's the only Golden Rule I know.

I'd rather be Right thsn happy any day.


----------



## Esmeralda

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.


They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.


----------



## Anathema

Mindful said:


> Like he ever had it in the first place?



If they expect to be in my sphere of influence, I most definitely do. That's why I don't do business with women, and only dated women who knew their place.


----------



## Mindful

Anathema said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What rules? Enquiring minds wish to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on the Man and how much Gold He has.
Click to expand...


Listen. If the girl fancies the Man, she'll do it for nothing. Sean Connery said so.


----------



## bodecea

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of Men, online and in real life, feel great affection for women. It's Feminists that we loathe. Feminists being women who can not or will not accept and embrace their proper place in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, many men feel that the way to "tame" women (and pets/animals) is by force and discipline.  That only causes submission, fear and resentment.  Firmness with love works, but, that requires discipline on the man's part, and, most are just not willing to take the time to do it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I usually get a really dark tan, and work out a lot, when I want to play out my dominance fantasies, with women.
Click to expand...

Sure.


----------



## Esmeralda

aaronleland said:


> I don't like how clumsy women are. Always falling down the steps and running into doorknobs. Then the police wanna ask a bunch of questions like it's your fault she has a black eye.


 That's funny.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's safe here Daniel, let it all out, tell us everything you hate about women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She eggs him on, even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ready for erotic massage with G-spot focus work to help him practice?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys wouldn't hesitate for a free full body massage with happy ending, why do women?
Click to expand...


Depends on the guy.

And, as a reminder, equality does not mean women act like men.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends.
> 
> 
> 
> guys wouldn't hesitate for a free full body massage with happy ending, why do women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry baby, this is politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
Click to expand...


In other words, where do you find women with self-esteem low enough that they will submit to anything in order to have a friend?


----------



## WinterBorn

Anathema said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong Golden Rule bruh.
> 
> You can be right or you can be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only Golden Rule I know.
> 
> I'd rather be Right thsn happy any day.
Click to expand...


It seems to me that you'd rather be anything than happy.


----------



## WinterBorn

Anathema said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like he ever had it in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they expect to be in my sphere of influence, I most definitely do. That's why I don't do business with women, and only dated women who knew their place.
Click to expand...


Pity.  The women you are avoiding are the best.


----------



## JoeMoma

drifter said:


> Most men hate women, Should men just have sex robots and let the women be put in a stall just for breeding?
> 
> 
> _yes it's facetious _


I’ve got two of them sex robots.


----------



## Anathema

Lysistrata said:


> This is why you don't appear to know much. You've never interacted with anyone not identical to yourself.



Nor will I. Best way to keep the ideology Pure.



Lysistrata said:


> Upshot: get out more. See the world. Learn something.



Everything I need to know I've already learned.



Lysistrata said:


> Question: Why is it that you people can never say the words "woman" and "women"? They signify adulthood. It's always "gals," or "chicks," or some insincere term of endearment like "honey" or "sweetie," and in your case, "females."



I come from a place and mentality with a different lexicon. Female is a specific sex with a genetic fingerprint. Adult females fall into two groups: feminists and women. To be a woman a female must understand, accept, and embrace her proper place in the world. A Feminist is an adult female who cannot be classified as a woman.


----------



## WinterBorn

Anathema said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why you don't appear to know much. You've never interacted with anyone not identical to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor will I. Best way to keep the ideology Pure.
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upshot: get out more. See the world. Learn something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything I need to know I've already learned.
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question: Why is it that you people can never say the words "woman" and "women"? They signify adulthood. It's always "gals," or "chicks," or some insincere term of endearment like "honey" or "sweetie," and in your case, "females."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I come from a place and mentality with a different lexicon. Female is a specific sex with a genetic fingerprint. Adult females fall into two groups: feminists and women. To be a woman a female must understand, accept, and embrace her proper place in the world. A Feminist is an adult female who cannot be classified as a woman.
Click to expand...


So, in your mind, a woman will do what she is told and a feminist will not?    

Okey dokey.    I'll take the feminists any day.


----------



## Mindful

JoeMoma said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men hate women, Should men just have sex robots and let the women be put in a stall just for breeding?
> 
> 
> _yes it's facetious _
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got two of them sex robots.
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda

Anathema said:


> The vast majority of Men, online and in real life, feel great affection for women. It's Feminists that we loathe. Feminists being women who can not or will not accept and embrace their proper place in the world.


----------



## Pinky Binky

bodecea said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you looked like Maddy Albright, wouldn't you be a man hatter too?
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with men's hats?
Click to expand...

Lol.45 posts and finally a typo checker.

I will let you inform me before I look. You are a far leftist, right?


----------



## Mindful

Pinky Binky said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you looked like Maddy Albright, wouldn't you be a man hatter too?
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with men's hats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol.45 posts and finally a typo checker.
> 
> I will let you inform me before I look. You are a far leftist, right?
Click to expand...


How did you end up here, Pinky?


----------



## Anathema

WinterBorn said:


> It seems to me that you'd rather be anything than happy.



Happiness is a red herring. It often distracts us from doing the Right in life by making the Wrong more fun and enjoyable.


----------



## Anathema

WinterBorn said:


> Pity.  The women you are avoiding are the best.



No they're not. I went on literally hundreds of first dates with women like that. Most of those dates ended up being cut short and almost none resulted in second dates because the females in question jyst weren't whst I would consider relationship material.


----------



## Pinky Binky

Pinky Binky said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men in general don't like repression and attempts at silencing our freedom of speech or ability to live the way we wish.
> 
> Women want to silence us and put under their boot heal. That's not going to work as men are very good at getting out from under the heal of other men that are far more violent and capable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do women want to silence you? What should be done with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno. I treat women with respect. Listen to their gripes and aches and pains. Tell them they look nice. Never talk behind their back. They'll be faithfully eating from your hand thereafter.
Click to expand...

Ohhhh my Lord I forgot the most important.

When a woman is, "in season", let her be.....Let Her Be.
When she is in a menopausal fit, take a 30 min walk
Post menopausal women are the easiest.


----------



## Anathema

WinterBorn said:


> So, in your mind, a woman will do what she is told and a feminist will not?
> 
> Okey dokey.    I'll take the feminists any day.



It's not quite that simplistic, but very close yo it. 

Keep the Feminists, please.


----------



## JoeMoma

Mindful said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men hate women, Should men just have sex robots and let the women be put in a stall just for breeding?
> 
> 
> _yes it's facetious _
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got two of them sex robots.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

My robots are smaller and more organic.


----------



## Mindful

JoeMoma said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men hate women, Should men just have sex robots and let the women be put in a stall just for breeding?
> 
> 
> _yes it's facetious _
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got two of them sex robots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My robots are smaller and more organic.
Click to expand...


Why batteries do they operate on?


----------



## JoeMoma

Mindful said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men hate women, Should men just have sex robots and let the women be put in a stall just for breeding?
> 
> 
> _yes it's facetious _
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got two of them sex robots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My robots are smaller and more organic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why batteries do they operate on?
Click to expand...

No batteries required.


----------



## Mindful

JoeMoma said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men hate women, Should men just have sex robots and let the women be put in a stall just for breeding?
> 
> 
> _yes it's facetious _
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got two of them sex robots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My robots are smaller and more organic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why batteries do they operate on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No batteries required.
Click to expand...


Solar then?


----------



## JoeMoma

Mindful said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got two of them sex robots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My robots are smaller and more organic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why batteries do they operate on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No batteries required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solar then?
Click to expand...

Indirectly.


----------



## Lysistrata

Mindful said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not bothered by what they think, are you?
> 
> Personally, I have a yen for curmudgeonly men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care any less what other people think of me.
> 
> You're one of the few then who understands the benefits of being around old fashioned Men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
Click to expand...


Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.

I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe

I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."


----------



## Mindful

JoeMoma said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My robots are smaller and more organic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why batteries do they operate on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No batteries required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solar then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indirectly.
Click to expand...


Can you have insightful intellectual conversations with them? Like on here?


----------



## JoeMoma

Mindful said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> My robots are smaller and more organic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why batteries do they operate on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No batteries required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solar then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indirectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you have insightful intellectual conversations with them? Like on here?
Click to expand...

Well, I often use them to communicate.  It’s almost like they are extensions of my own body sometimes.


----------



## Lysistrata

Anathema said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Golden Rule should trump any of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely - The Man with the Gold makes the rules. The woman who needs Him to spend the Gold to supply her with food, clothes, housing, etc... follows the rules.
Click to expand...

Funny coming from a member of a demographic group that passed laws centuries ago that were designed to keep women and minorities out of our economic system, thus assuring that we all remained economically dependent on white males.


----------



## WinterBorn

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, in your mind, a woman will do what she is told and a feminist will not?
> 
> Okey dokey.    I'll take the feminists any day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not quite that simplistic, but very close yo it.
> 
> Keep the Feminists, please.
Click to expand...


No problem!    I prefer a partner to a pet.   (unless it is in a very specific circumstance)


----------



## Mindful

Lysistrata said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not bothered by what they think, are you?
> 
> Personally, I have a yen for curmudgeonly men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care any less what other people think of me.
> 
> You're one of the few then who understands the benefits of being around old fashioned Men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
Click to expand...


I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.


----------



## WinterBorn

JoeMoma said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why batteries do they operate on?
> 
> 
> 
> No batteries required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solar then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indirectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you have insightful intellectual conversations with them? Like on here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I often use them to communicate.  It’s almost like they are extensions of my own body sometimes.
Click to expand...


And you can even type with them?   Daniel has the same robots, I think.


----------



## Mindful

JoeMoma said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why batteries do they operate on?
> 
> 
> 
> No batteries required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solar then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indirectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you have insightful intellectual conversations with them? Like on here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I often use them to communicate.  It’s almost like they are extensions of my own body sometimes.
Click to expand...


I'm sure they are.


----------



## JoeMoma

Mindful said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not bothered by what they think, are you?
> 
> Personally, I have a yen for curmudgeonly men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care any less what other people think of me.
> 
> You're one of the few then who understands the benefits of being around old fashioned Men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
Click to expand...

I love grits.  Sometimes use them as a power source.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not bothered by what they think, are you?
> 
> Personally, I have a yen for curmudgeonly men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care any less what other people think of me.
> 
> You're one of the few then who understands the benefits of being around old fashioned Men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
Click to expand...


The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.


----------



## JoeMoma

WinterBorn said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> No batteries required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solar then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indirectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you have insightful intellectual conversations with them? Like on here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I often use them to communicate.  It’s almost like they are extensions of my own body sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can even type with them?   Daniel has the same robots, I think.
Click to expand...

Probably not the same...but very similar I’m sure.


----------



## OldLady

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.


There are even a few here.  Sometimes I get slammed ten times harder than a man on the same thread, spouting the same stuff.  Since I'm a pretty polite poster (as these things go) I have to wonder if my gender makes it easier for some people to disrespect me.
I could be wrong.


----------



## OldLady

ScienceRocks said:


> Men in general don't like repression and attempts at silencing our freedom of speech or ability to live the way we wish.
> 
> Women want to silence us and put under their boot heal. That's not going to work as men are very good at getting out from under the heal of other men that are far more violent and capable.


heel, Matthew


----------



## WinterBorn

Lysistrata said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Golden Rule should trump any of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely - The Man with the Gold makes the rules. The woman who needs Him to spend the Gold to supply her with food, clothes, housing, etc... follows the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny coming from a member of a demographic group that passed laws centuries ago that were designed to keep women and minorities out of our economic system, thus assuring that we all remained economically dependent on white males.
Click to expand...


In some cases, those misogynistic laws lasted until towards the end of the 20th century.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

ScienceRocks said:


> Because so many women hate men.
> 
> They hate seeing men be successful
> They hate seeing men be happy
> They hate when men want something special for themselves like a mag or club...So they have it closed down all while women can have their own.
> They hate fairness with men and want to rule over them
> They want to silence men and men won't have it
> 
> Wake up



You don't get out much, do you?


----------



## JoeMoma

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not bothered by what they think, are you?
> 
> Personally, I have a yen for curmudgeonly men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care any less what other people think of me.
> 
> You're one of the few then who understands the benefits of being around old fashioned Men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
Click to expand...

I love shrimp and grits...  yummy.


----------



## OldLady

aaronleland said:


> I don't like how clumsy women are. Always falling down the steps and running into doorknobs. Then the police wanna ask a bunch of questions like it's your fault she has a black eye.


Can't find that one funny


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not bothered by what they think, are you?
> 
> Personally, I have a yen for curmudgeonly men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care any less what other people think of me.
> 
> You're one of the few then who understands the benefits of being around old fashioned Men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
Click to expand...


There's a secret?


----------



## Mindful

OldLady said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men in general don't like repression and attempts at silencing our freedom of speech or ability to live the way we wish.
> 
> Women want to silence us and put under their boot heal. That's not going to work as men are very good at getting out from under the heal of other men that are far more violent and capable.
> 
> 
> 
> heel, Matthew
Click to expand...


Good dog.


----------



## Lysistrata

Mindful said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not bothered by what they think, are you?
> 
> Personally, I have a yen for curmudgeonly men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care any less what other people think of me.
> 
> You're one of the few then who understands the benefits of being around old fashioned Men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
Click to expand...

Thank god that there was someone there who understood your plight. I am a native of the NYC area, so I never knew anything about the south at all. Food funny story: I was in Wells, Somerset, UK, once, and requested sour cream for my "jacketed" potato. I drove the poor waitress crazy. She tried so hard to figure out what I was requesting and brought me everything but the kitchen sink! I felt so sorry for her and asked that she stop. Another time, I asked a bartender for a Rusty Nail. He eyed me funny and asked me whether this simply meant a nail in my coffin. I had to explain that it was a mix of scotch and drambuie.

If you have never seen the movie _My Cousin Vinnie_, see it. In it, and Italian guy from Brooklyn, finding himself in the south, declares that he likes his grits "al dente."


----------



## OldLady

Mindful said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men in general don't like repression and attempts at silencing our freedom of speech or ability to live the way we wish.
> 
> Women want to silence us and put under their boot heal. That's not going to work as men are very good at getting out from under the heal of other men that are far more violent and capable.
> 
> 
> 
> heel, Matthew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good dog.
Click to expand...

Didn't think of that


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care any less what other people think of me.
> 
> You're one of the few then who understands the benefits of being around old fashioned Men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a secret?
Click to expand...


Grits were invented by poor people in the south to stretch the limited amount of food.   One egg is not a meal.   But one egg and a bowl of grits is a meal.   I make a shrimp & grits dish that is absolutely delicious.  Even to those who grew up outside the South.


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a secret?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grits were invented by poor people in the south to stretch the limited amount of food.   One egg is not a meal.   But one egg and a bowl of grits is a meal.   I make a shrimp & grits dish that is absolutely delicious.  Even to those who grew up outside the South.
Click to expand...


Never had it.


----------



## Mindful

Lysistrata said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not bothered by what they think, are you?
> 
> Personally, I have a yen for curmudgeonly men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care any less what other people think of me.
> 
> You're one of the few then who understands the benefits of being around old fashioned Men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank god that there was someone there who understood your plight. I am a native of the NYC area, so I never knew anything about the south at all. Food funny story: I was in Wells, Somerset, UK, once, and requested sour cream for my "jacketed" potato. I drove the poor waitress crazy. She tried so hard to figure out what I was requesting and brought me everything but the kitchen sink! I felt so sorry for her and asked that she stop. Another time, I asked a bartender for a Rusty Nail. He eyed me funny and asked me whether this simply meant a nail in my coffin. I had to explain that it was a mix of scotch and drambuie.
> 
> If you have never seen the movie _My Cousin Vinnie_, see it. In it, and Italian guy from Brooklyn, finding himself in the south, declares that he likes his grits "al dente."
Click to expand...


Wasn't the South based on English people?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a secret?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grits were invented by poor people in the south to stretch the limited amount of food.   One egg is not a meal.   But one egg and a bowl of grits is a meal.   I make a shrimp & grits dish that is absolutely delicious.  Even to those who grew up outside the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never had it.
Click to expand...


If you ever get to New Orleans (which I highly recommend) it is fairly easy to find on menus all over the city.


----------



## JoeMoma

OldLady said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men in general don't like repression and attempts at silencing our freedom of speech or ability to live the way we wish.
> 
> Women want to silence us and put under their boot heal. That's not going to work as men are very good at getting out from under the heal of other men that are far more violent and capable.
> 
> 
> 
> heel, Matthew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't think of that
Click to expand...


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care any less what other people think of me.
> 
> You're one of the few then who understands the benefits of being around old fashioned Men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank god that there was someone there who understood your plight. I am a native of the NYC area, so I never knew anything about the south at all. Food funny story: I was in Wells, Somerset, UK, once, and requested sour cream for my "jacketed" potato. I drove the poor waitress crazy. She tried so hard to figure out what I was requesting and brought me everything but the kitchen sink! I felt so sorry for her and asked that she stop. Another time, I asked a bartender for a Rusty Nail. He eyed me funny and asked me whether this simply meant a nail in my coffin. I had to explain that it was a mix of scotch and drambuie.
> 
> If you have never seen the movie _My Cousin Vinnie_, see it. In it, and Italian guy from Brooklyn, finding himself in the south, declares that he likes his grits "al dente."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the South based on English people?
Click to expand...


Actually, the original US was divided between 2 main cultures.   The Welsh (Anglo-Saxons) settled more of the northern part, while the Irish & Scots (Celts) settled more of the southern part.    I read a thesis many years ago that talked about the differences in the cultures, and that it was a contributing factor in the Civil War.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> She eggs him on, even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ready for erotic massage with G-spot focus work to help him practice?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys wouldn't hesitate for a free full body massage with happy ending, why do women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the guy.
> 
> And, as a reminder, equality does not mean women act like men.
Click to expand...

means nothing.  Guys wouldn't hesitate for free.  And they would have no problem making appointments.


----------



## Pinky Binky

Mindful said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you looked like Maddy Albright, wouldn't you be a man hatter too?
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with men's hats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol.45 posts and finally a typo checker.
> 
> I will let you inform me before I look. You are a far leftist, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you end up here, Pinky?
Click to expand...

Last time I remember, I was at my farm in Kansas. Then I was here!!

Btw. Have you seen a little lost dog around here?

I was sent here to make you people laugh. Laughter is the anti-dote for the sucky parts of life. If you can't laugh at life or yourself, you're going to end up really unhappy.

I pity those that have little humor. I would put a pistol in my mouth laughing.


----------



## Anathema

Mindful said:


> Funny coming from a member of a demographic group that passed laws centuries ago that were designed to keep women and minorities out of our economic system, thus assuring that we all remained economically dependent on white males.



As I said: Those with the Good make the Rules. Only a fool would make rules thst benefit anyone other thsn themselves.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ready for erotic massage with G-spot focus work to help him practice?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys wouldn't hesitate for a free full body massage with happy ending, why do women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the guy.
> 
> And, as a reminder, equality does not mean women act like men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> means nothing.  Guys wouldn't hesitate for free.  And they would have no problem making appointments.
Click to expand...


Of course it means something.   The fact that guys will make an appointment for a massage and a handjob has no bearing on women not wanting to submit to your offer of the same.  Men & women are not the same, and never will be.


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a secret?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grits were invented by poor people in the south to stretch the limited amount of food.   One egg is not a meal.   But one egg and a bowl of grits is a meal.   I make a shrimp & grits dish that is absolutely delicious.  Even to those who grew up outside the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never had it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you ever get to New Orleans (which I highly recommend) it is fairly easy to find on menus all over the city.
Click to expand...


Would love to go there.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys wouldn't hesitate for a free full body massage with happy ending, why do women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry baby, this is politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, where do you find women with self-esteem low enough that they will submit to anything in order to have a friend?
Click to expand...

I am not lying to them.  It is a moral difference you wouldn't understand.


----------



## WinterBorn

Anathema said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny coming from a member of a demographic group that passed laws centuries ago that were designed to keep women and minorities out of our economic system, thus assuring that we all remained economically dependent on white males.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said: Those with the Good make the Rules. Only a fool would make rules thst benefit anyone other thsn themselves.
Click to expand...


Many people do things to benefit others.  Whether they are rules or not is not the point.

And most people are in favor of some sort of safety net for those in need.   That does not benefit them.

Most men are in favor of equality between the genders.


----------



## Mindful

Pinky Binky said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you looked like Maddy Albright, wouldn't you be a man hatter too?
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with men's hats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol.45 posts and finally a typo checker.
> 
> I will let you inform me before I look. You are a far leftist, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you end up here, Pinky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I remember, I was at my farm in Kansas. Then I was here!!
> 
> Btw. Have you seen a little lost dog around here?
> 
> I was sent here to make you people laugh. Laughter is the anti-dote for the sucky parts of life. If you can't laugh at life or yourself, you're going to end up really unhappy.
> 
> I pity those that have little humor. I would put a pistol in my mouth laughing.
Click to expand...


lol. You know you're my favourite.

That dog? He's banned.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ready for erotic massage with G-spot focus work to help him practice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys wouldn't hesitate for a free full body massage with happy ending, why do women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the guy.
> 
> And, as a reminder, equality does not mean women act like men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> means nothing.  Guys wouldn't hesitate for free.  And they would have no problem making appointments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it means something.   The fact that guys will make an appointment for a massage and a handjob has no bearing on women not wanting to submit to your offer of the same.  Men & women are not the same, and never will be.
Click to expand...

women don't want to, "get off", just as much as men?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a secret?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grits were invented by poor people in the south to stretch the limited amount of food.   One egg is not a meal.   But one egg and a bowl of grits is a meal.   I make a shrimp & grits dish that is absolutely delicious.  Even to those who grew up outside the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never had it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you ever get to New Orleans (which I highly recommend) it is fairly easy to find on menus all over the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would love to go there.
Click to expand...


I don't know how much extended family you have that you spend Thanksgiving or Xmas with, but if you ever find yourself free on either of those holidays, let me know.  There is a little bar at the edge of the French Quarter that does a potluck dinner on those days.  It is mainly locals, so the food is amazing.  If you bring a dish you eat for free.  You will NOT lose weight on the trip.  Probably won't help your liver either.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry baby, this is politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, where do you find women with self-esteem low enough that they will submit to anything in order to have a friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not lying to them.  It is a moral difference you wouldn't understand.
Click to expand...


I understand openness and honesty in relationships better than most.   I didn't say you were lying to them.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends.
> 
> 
> 
> guys wouldn't hesitate for a free full body massage with happy ending, why do women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the guy.
> 
> And, as a reminder, equality does not mean women act like men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> means nothing.  Guys wouldn't hesitate for free.  And they would have no problem making appointments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it means something.   The fact that guys will make an appointment for a massage and a handjob has no bearing on women not wanting to submit to your offer of the same.  Men & women are not the same, and never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> women don't want to, "get off", just as much as men?
Click to expand...


Oh they do.   But they have more options for partners.


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a secret?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grits were invented by poor people in the south to stretch the limited amount of food.   One egg is not a meal.   But one egg and a bowl of grits is a meal.   I make a shrimp & grits dish that is absolutely delicious.  Even to those who grew up outside the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never had it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you ever get to New Orleans (which I highly recommend) it is fairly easy to find on menus all over the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would love to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how much extended family you have that you spend Thanksgiving or Xmas with, but if you ever find yourself free on either of those holidays, let me know.  There is a little bar at the edge of the French Quarter that does a potluck dinner on those days.  It is mainly locals, so the food is amazing.  If you bring a dish you eat for free.  You will NOT lose weight on the trip.  Probably won't help your liver either.
Click to expand...


Don't need to lose weight, darling.

I'd also like to visit Quebec.

And I've been all around Atlanta, where it seems you are based.


----------



## Pinky Binky

Mindful said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you looked like Maddy Albright, wouldn't you be a man hatter too?
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with men's hats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol.45 posts and finally a typo checker.
> 
> I will let you inform me before I look. You are a far leftist, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you end up here, Pinky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I remember, I was at my farm in Kansas. Then I was here!!
> 
> Btw. Have you seen a little lost dog around here?
> 
> I was sent here to make you people laugh. Laughter is the anti-dote for the sucky parts of life. If you can't laugh at life or yourself, you're going to end up really unhappy.
> 
> I pity those that have little humor. I would put a pistol in my mouth laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. You know you're my favourite.
> 
> That dog? He's banned.
Click to expand...

My lord. You have plus 20,000 compared to 7000 posts. I feel I am in the company of greatness.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grits were invented by poor people in the south to stretch the limited amount of food.   One egg is not a meal.   But one egg and a bowl of grits is a meal.   I make a shrimp & grits dish that is absolutely delicious.  Even to those who grew up outside the South.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you ever get to New Orleans (which I highly recommend) it is fairly easy to find on menus all over the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would love to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how much extended family you have that you spend Thanksgiving or Xmas with, but if you ever find yourself free on either of those holidays, let me know.  There is a little bar at the edge of the French Quarter that does a potluck dinner on those days.  It is mainly locals, so the food is amazing.  If you bring a dish you eat for free.  You will NOT lose weight on the trip.  Probably won't help your liver either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to lose weight, darling.
> 
> I'd also like to visit Quebec.
> 
> And I've been all around Atlanta, where it seems you are based.
Click to expand...


I didn't mean to imply you needed to lose weight.   Just my way of saying that amazing food is plentiful in Nawlins.

Yes, I have been in Atlanta for about 5 or 6 years now.  Other than the traffic, I love the city.


----------



## Mindful

Pinky Binky said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with men's hats?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.45 posts and finally a typo checker.
> 
> I will let you inform me before I look. You are a far leftist, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you end up here, Pinky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I remember, I was at my farm in Kansas. Then I was here!!
> 
> Btw. Have you seen a little lost dog around here?
> 
> I was sent here to make you people laugh. Laughter is the anti-dote for the sucky parts of life. If you can't laugh at life or yourself, you're going to end up really unhappy.
> 
> I pity those that have little humor. I would put a pistol in my mouth laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. You know you're my favourite.
> 
> That dog? He's banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My lord. You have plus 20,000 compared to 7000 posts. I feel I am in the company of greatness.
Click to expand...


I was lured into bad ways. Too many laughs.

Are you an accountant, spread sheets and all that, by any chance?


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never had it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever get to New Orleans (which I highly recommend) it is fairly easy to find on menus all over the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would love to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how much extended family you have that you spend Thanksgiving or Xmas with, but if you ever find yourself free on either of those holidays, let me know.  There is a little bar at the edge of the French Quarter that does a potluck dinner on those days.  It is mainly locals, so the food is amazing.  If you bring a dish you eat for free.  You will NOT lose weight on the trip.  Probably won't help your liver either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to lose weight, darling.
> 
> I'd also like to visit Quebec.
> 
> And I've been all around Atlanta, where it seems you are based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply you needed to lose weight.   Just my way of saying that amazing food is plentiful in Nawlins.
> 
> Yes, I have been in Atlanta for about 5 or 6 years now.  Other than the traffic, I love the city.
Click to expand...


Traffic is pretty awful. DC is worse.


----------



## Lysistrata

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank god that there was someone there who understood your plight. I am a native of the NYC area, so I never knew anything about the south at all. Food funny story: I was in Wells, Somerset, UK, once, and requested sour cream for my "jacketed" potato. I drove the poor waitress crazy. She tried so hard to figure out what I was requesting and brought me everything but the kitchen sink! I felt so sorry for her and asked that she stop. Another time, I asked a bartender for a Rusty Nail. He eyed me funny and asked me whether this simply meant a nail in my coffin. I had to explain that it was a mix of scotch and drambuie.
> 
> If you have never seen the movie _My Cousin Vinnie_, see it. In it, and Italian guy from Brooklyn, finding himself in the south, declares that he likes his grits "al dente."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the South based on English people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the original US was divided between 2 main cultures.   The Welsh (Anglo-Saxons) settled more of the northern part, while the Irish & Scots (Celts) settled more of the southern part.    I read a thesis many years ago that talked about the differences in the cultures, and that it was a contributing factor in the Civil War.
Click to expand...

Very interesting and worth more study on my part. I have always been fascinated by the difference of cultures in this, our huge, continent-wide country. My father's family arrived in the "coffin ships" to the port of New York in the 1840's, part of the exodus from Ireland that stemmed from the efforts of the British to starve the Irish out of Ireland. I have no doubt that they each had only one suitcase. "No dogs or Irish welcome." My great-grandfather married and had a family in NYC in the 1860's during the Civil War and somehow got his family out of the ghetto in NYC, crossed the Hudson, and was a property owner in Jersey City by 1870, when i found him on the Census. I finally found his grave one day in a driving rain storm, stood over it as his descendant, "Old Tom" to me, and asked him how he did it. He did not appear to tell me and I went back to my car through the mud. My feeling is that he used his fists in the service of Tammany Hall. Everybody's story is different. When I was in New Mexico, and asked whether I wanted my enchiladas "red" or "green," I felt like I was in a foreign land. But, however we got here, we are all the same.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry baby, this is politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, where do you find women with self-esteem low enough that they will submit to anything in order to have a friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not lying to them.  It is a moral difference you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand openness and honesty in relationships better than most.   I didn't say you were lying to them.
Click to expand...

the only way your ad hominems will work, is if I were lying to them.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys wouldn't hesitate for a free full body massage with happy ending, why do women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the guy.
> 
> And, as a reminder, equality does not mean women act like men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> means nothing.  Guys wouldn't hesitate for free.  And they would have no problem making appointments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it means something.   The fact that guys will make an appointment for a massage and a handjob has no bearing on women not wanting to submit to your offer of the same.  Men & women are not the same, and never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> women don't want to, "get off", just as much as men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh they do.   But they have more options for partners.
Click to expand...

Yes, they have a "wealth of human sexuality" at their disposal, "under our form of Capitalism".

If Only  we could find nice girls for free.


----------



## Pinky Binky

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.


You know what? This has been a challenging thread for me by far.

Things are really complicated when you are a lezo stuck in a dude's bod man.

I hope I don't run into any more of these types of threads....Whew!!!!


----------



## danielpalos

Mindful said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.45 posts and finally a typo checker.
> 
> I will let you inform me before I look. You are a far leftist, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you end up here, Pinky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I remember, I was at my farm in Kansas. Then I was here!!
> 
> Btw. Have you seen a little lost dog around here?
> 
> I was sent here to make you people laugh. Laughter is the anti-dote for the sucky parts of life. If you can't laugh at life or yourself, you're going to end up really unhappy.
> 
> I pity those that have little humor. I would put a pistol in my mouth laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. You know you're my favourite.
> 
> That dog? He's banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My lord. You have plus 20,000 compared to 7000 posts. I feel I am in the company of greatness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was lured into bad ways. Too many laughs.
> 
> Are you an accountant, spread sheets and all that, by any chance?
Click to expand...

no, but I still love spread sheets.


----------



## danielpalos

I love modern information age times where I can always watch nice girls, just get used, over and over and over, again.


----------



## Mindful

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you end up here, Pinky?
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I remember, I was at my farm in Kansas. Then I was here!!
> 
> Btw. Have you seen a little lost dog around here?
> 
> I was sent here to make you people laugh. Laughter is the anti-dote for the sucky parts of life. If you can't laugh at life or yourself, you're going to end up really unhappy.
> 
> I pity those that have little humor. I would put a pistol in my mouth laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. You know you're my favourite.
> 
> That dog? He's banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My lord. You have plus 20,000 compared to 7000 posts. I feel I am in the company of greatness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was lured into bad ways. Too many laughs.
> 
> Are you an accountant, spread sheets and all that, by any chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, but I still love spread sheets.
Click to expand...


I was going to say, but I won't.


----------



## OldLady

Pinky Binky said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? This has been a challenging thread for me by far.
> 
> Things are really complicated when you are a lezo stuck in a dude's bod man.
> 
> I hope I don't run into any more of these types of threads....Whew!!!!
Click to expand...

Was that supposed to make me laugh?  Just checking..


----------



## Anathema

WinterBorn said:


> Many people do things to benefit others.  Whether they are rules or not is not the point.
> 
> And most people are in favor of some sort of safety net for those in need.   That does not benefit them.
> 
> Most men are in favor of equality between the genders.



Those who choose to do things for others, at their own expense are Fools in my book. Those who accept the Government providing a safety net for others with their money, doubly so. 

Most men think that Feminists seek equality. They don't. Like all affirmative action proponents, Feminists seek to advance themselves at the expense of those opposing them and society as a whole is hurt by it.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never had it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever get to New Orleans (which I highly recommend) it is fairly easy to find on menus all over the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would love to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how much extended family you have that you spend Thanksgiving or Xmas with, but if you ever find yourself free on either of those holidays, let me know.  There is a little bar at the edge of the French Quarter that does a potluck dinner on those days.  It is mainly locals, so the food is amazing.  If you bring a dish you eat for free.  You will NOT lose weight on the trip.  Probably won't help your liver either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to lose weight, darling.
> 
> I'd also like to visit Quebec.
> 
> And I've been all around Atlanta, where it seems you are based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply you needed to lose weight.   Just my way of saying that amazing food is plentiful in Nawlins.
> 
> Yes, I have been in Atlanta for about 5 or 6 years now.  Other than the traffic, I love the city.
Click to expand...


I always tell people that are coming here, if the restaurant has New Orleans or Nawlins in the name, don't go  there, it's a tourist trap.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Soggy in NOLA said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever get to New Orleans (which I highly recommend) it is fairly easy to find on menus all over the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how much extended family you have that you spend Thanksgiving or Xmas with, but if you ever find yourself free on either of those holidays, let me know.  There is a little bar at the edge of the French Quarter that does a potluck dinner on those days.  It is mainly locals, so the food is amazing.  If you bring a dish you eat for free.  You will NOT lose weight on the trip.  Probably won't help your liver either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to lose weight, darling.
> 
> I'd also like to visit Quebec.
> 
> And I've been all around Atlanta, where it seems you are based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply you needed to lose weight.   Just my way of saying that amazing food is plentiful in Nawlins.
> 
> Yes, I have been in Atlanta for about 5 or 6 years now.  Other than the traffic, I love the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always tell people that are coming here, if the restaurant has New Orleans or Nawlins in the name, don't go  there, it's a tourist trap.
Click to expand...


"The Tipsy Crawdad" sounds good to me.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, where do you find women with self-esteem low enough that they will submit to anything in order to have a friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not lying to them.  It is a moral difference you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand openness and honesty in relationships better than most.   I didn't say you were lying to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only way your ad hominems will work, is if I were lying to them.
Click to expand...


Manipulations, especially of women with very low self esteem, does not require lying.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.



Insecurity in themselves and their manliness.


----------



## WinterBorn

Soggy in NOLA said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever get to New Orleans (which I highly recommend) it is fairly easy to find on menus all over the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how much extended family you have that you spend Thanksgiving or Xmas with, but if you ever find yourself free on either of those holidays, let me know.  There is a little bar at the edge of the French Quarter that does a potluck dinner on those days.  It is mainly locals, so the food is amazing.  If you bring a dish you eat for free.  You will NOT lose weight on the trip.  Probably won't help your liver either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to lose weight, darling.
> 
> I'd also like to visit Quebec.
> 
> And I've been all around Atlanta, where it seems you are based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply you needed to lose weight.   Just my way of saying that amazing food is plentiful in Nawlins.
> 
> Yes, I have been in Atlanta for about 5 or 6 years now.  Other than the traffic, I love the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always tell people that are coming here, if the restaurant has New Orleans or Nawlins in the name, don't go  there, it's a tourist trap.
Click to expand...


Yeah, good point.   I simply use "Nawlins" as shorthand.  It started when I was talking to one of my best friends (a New Orleans native).

The tourist traps are not the best.  But even the tourist traps have delicious food.


----------



## Lysistrata

Mindful said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care any less what other people think of me.
> 
> You're one of the few then who understands the benefits of being around old fashioned Men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank god that there was someone there who understood your plight. I am a native of the NYC area, so I never knew anything about the south at all. Food funny story: I was in Wells, Somerset, UK, once, and requested sour cream for my "jacketed" potato. I drove the poor waitress crazy. She tried so hard to figure out what I was requesting and brought me everything but the kitchen sink! I felt so sorry for her and asked that she stop. Another time, I asked a bartender for a Rusty Nail. He eyed me funny and asked me whether this simply meant a nail in my coffin. I had to explain that it was a mix of scotch and drambuie.
> 
> If you have never seen the movie _My Cousin Vinnie_, see it. In it, and Italian guy from Brooklyn, finding himself in the south, declares that he likes his grits "al dente."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the South based on English people?
Click to expand...


I think that it was a mixture of English, Scots, and Irish. In _Gone With the Wind,_ Scarlett's father was Irish, and she grew up on a plantation named "Tara." Lest we not forget, the French also settled down there.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> There are even a few here.  Sometimes I get slammed ten times harder than a man on the same thread, spouting the same stuff.  Since I'm a pretty polite poster (as these things go) I have to wonder if my gender makes it easier for some people to disrespect me.
> *I could be wrong.*
Click to expand...


Or not.


----------



## WinterBorn

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people do things to benefit others.  Whether they are rules or not is not the point.
> 
> And most people are in favor of some sort of safety net for those in need.   That does not benefit them.
> 
> Most men are in favor of equality between the genders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who choose to do things for others, at their own expense are Fools in my book. Those who accept the Government providing a safety net for others with their money, doubly so.
> 
> Most men think that Feminists seek equality. They don't. Like all affirmative action proponents, Feminists seek to advance themselves at the expense of those opposing them and society as a whole is hurt by it.
Click to expand...


But according to you, society is hurt by equality.

And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.


----------



## WinterBorn

Lysistrata said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank god that there was someone there who understood your plight. I am a native of the NYC area, so I never knew anything about the south at all. Food funny story: I was in Wells, Somerset, UK, once, and requested sour cream for my "jacketed" potato. I drove the poor waitress crazy. She tried so hard to figure out what I was requesting and brought me everything but the kitchen sink! I felt so sorry for her and asked that she stop. Another time, I asked a bartender for a Rusty Nail. He eyed me funny and asked me whether this simply meant a nail in my coffin. I had to explain that it was a mix of scotch and drambuie.
> 
> If you have never seen the movie _My Cousin Vinnie_, see it. In it, and Italian guy from Brooklyn, finding himself in the south, declares that he likes his grits "al dente."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the South based on English people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that it was a mixture of English, Scots, and Irish. In _Gone With the Wind,_ Scarlett's father was Irish, and she grew up on a plantation named "Tara." Lest we not forget, the French also settled down there.
Click to expand...


I am also Irish.   My family fled the starvation too.


----------



## Lysistrata

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever get to New Orleans (which I highly recommend) it is fairly easy to find on menus all over the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how much extended family you have that you spend Thanksgiving or Xmas with, but if you ever find yourself free on either of those holidays, let me know.  There is a little bar at the edge of the French Quarter that does a potluck dinner on those days.  It is mainly locals, so the food is amazing.  If you bring a dish you eat for free.  You will NOT lose weight on the trip.  Probably won't help your liver either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to lose weight, darling.
> 
> I'd also like to visit Quebec.
> 
> And I've been all around Atlanta, where it seems you are based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply you needed to lose weight.   Just my way of saying that amazing food is plentiful in Nawlins.
> 
> Yes, I have been in Atlanta for about 5 or 6 years now.  Other than the traffic, I love the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traffic is pretty awful. DC is worse.
Click to expand...

DC is horrible! Don't dare try and bring a car anywhere around here! You'd think that you were in Los Angeles. Keep your sanity. Take the metro.


----------



## Mindful

Lysistrata said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how much extended family you have that you spend Thanksgiving or Xmas with, but if you ever find yourself free on either of those holidays, let me know.  There is a little bar at the edge of the French Quarter that does a potluck dinner on those days.  It is mainly locals, so the food is amazing.  If you bring a dish you eat for free.  You will NOT lose weight on the trip.  Probably won't help your liver either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to lose weight, darling.
> 
> I'd also like to visit Quebec.
> 
> And I've been all around Atlanta, where it seems you are based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply you needed to lose weight.   Just my way of saying that amazing food is plentiful in Nawlins.
> 
> Yes, I have been in Atlanta for about 5 or 6 years now.  Other than the traffic, I love the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traffic is pretty awful. DC is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DC is horrible! Don't dare try and bring a car anywhere around here! You'd think that you were in Los Angeles. Keep your sanity. Take the metro.
Click to expand...


I do.

But if you pick the times, the 66 is not so bad.

There's also a bus.


----------



## ChrisL

Lysistrata said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how much extended family you have that you spend Thanksgiving or Xmas with, but if you ever find yourself free on either of those holidays, let me know.  There is a little bar at the edge of the French Quarter that does a potluck dinner on those days.  It is mainly locals, so the food is amazing.  If you bring a dish you eat for free.  You will NOT lose weight on the trip.  Probably won't help your liver either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to lose weight, darling.
> 
> I'd also like to visit Quebec.
> 
> And I've been all around Atlanta, where it seems you are based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply you needed to lose weight.   Just my way of saying that amazing food is plentiful in Nawlins.
> 
> Yes, I have been in Atlanta for about 5 or 6 years now.  Other than the traffic, I love the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traffic is pretty awful. DC is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DC is horrible! Don't dare try and bring a car anywhere around here! You'd think that you were in Los Angeles. Keep your sanity. Take the metro.
Click to expand...


I hate traffic and driving in traffic.  I'd rather visit the woods, the mountains or the beach than any city if I was on vacation.


----------



## Marion Morrison

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends.
> 
> 
> 
> guys wouldn't hesitate for a free full body massage with happy ending, why do women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry baby, this is politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
Click to expand...


Whoop! Dere it is! 



Esmeralda said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
Click to expand...



2 out of 3 ain't bad! 




WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not bothered by what they think, are you?
> 
> Personally, I have a yen for curmudgeonly men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care any less what other people think of me.
> 
> You're one of the few then who understands the benefits of being around old fashioned Men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
Click to expand...


I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.

Both come out good!


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, where do you find women with self-esteem low enough that they will submit to anything in order to have a friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not lying to them.  It is a moral difference you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand openness and honesty in relationships better than most.   I didn't say you were lying to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only way your ad hominems will work, is if I were lying to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manipulations, especially of women with very low self esteem, does not require lying.
Click to expand...


I think it is pretty clear that something (I don't know what but SOMETHING) is wrong with him.  He is seriously demented.  Could be a serial killer or something for all we know.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

WinterBorn said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how much extended family you have that you spend Thanksgiving or Xmas with, but if you ever find yourself free on either of those holidays, let me know.  There is a little bar at the edge of the French Quarter that does a potluck dinner on those days.  It is mainly locals, so the food is amazing.  If you bring a dish you eat for free.  You will NOT lose weight on the trip.  Probably won't help your liver either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to lose weight, darling.
> 
> I'd also like to visit Quebec.
> 
> And I've been all around Atlanta, where it seems you are based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply you needed to lose weight.   Just my way of saying that amazing food is plentiful in Nawlins.
> 
> Yes, I have been in Atlanta for about 5 or 6 years now.  Other than the traffic, I love the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always tell people that are coming here, if the restaurant has New Orleans or Nawlins in the name, don't go  there, it's a tourist trap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, good point.   I simply use "Nawlins" as shorthand.  It started when I was talking to one of my best friends (a New Orleans native).
> 
> The tourist traps are not the best.  But even the tourist traps have delicious food.
Click to expand...


Meh, some of it is OK.   I prefer places like Commander's, Drago's, Antoine's, etc.


----------



## Lysistrata

Mindful said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how much extended family you have that you spend Thanksgiving or Xmas with, but if you ever find yourself free on either of those holidays, let me know.  There is a little bar at the edge of the French Quarter that does a potluck dinner on those days.  It is mainly locals, so the food is amazing.  If you bring a dish you eat for free.  You will NOT lose weight on the trip.  Probably won't help your liver either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to lose weight, darling.
> 
> I'd also like to visit Quebec.
> 
> And I've been all around Atlanta, where it seems you are based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply you needed to lose weight.   Just my way of saying that amazing food is plentiful in Nawlins.
> 
> Yes, I have been in Atlanta for about 5 or 6 years now.  Other than the traffic, I love the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traffic is pretty awful. DC is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DC is horrible! Don't dare try and bring a car anywhere around here! You'd think that you were in Los Angeles. Keep your sanity. Take the metro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> But if you pick the times, the 66 is not so bad.
> 
> There's also a bus.
Click to expand...

66 doesn't go out my way. I live on the 395 South route. Arggh. I love some things on Capitol Hill, like the Hawk and Dove and the church. Used to have assignments at the Supreme Court. Love, love, love the Smithsonian, but I do not want to spent my life worshiping the Goddess of Parking.


----------



## Mindful

Lysistrata said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to lose weight, darling.
> 
> I'd also like to visit Quebec.
> 
> And I've been all around Atlanta, where it seems you are based.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply you needed to lose weight.   Just my way of saying that amazing food is plentiful in Nawlins.
> 
> Yes, I have been in Atlanta for about 5 or 6 years now.  Other than the traffic, I love the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traffic is pretty awful. DC is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DC is horrible! Don't dare try and bring a car anywhere around here! You'd think that you were in Los Angeles. Keep your sanity. Take the metro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> But if you pick the times, the 66 is not so bad.
> 
> There's also a bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 66 doesn't go out my way. I live on the 395 South route. Arggh. I love some things on Capitol Hill, like the Hawk and Dove and the church. Used to have assignments at the Supreme Court. Love, love, love the Smithsonian, but I do not want to spent my life worshiping the Goddess of Parking.
Click to expand...


I've seen park & ride increasing.


----------



## WinterBorn

Soggy in NOLA said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how much extended family you have that you spend Thanksgiving or Xmas with, but if you ever find yourself free on either of those holidays, let me know.  There is a little bar at the edge of the French Quarter that does a potluck dinner on those days.  It is mainly locals, so the food is amazing.  If you bring a dish you eat for free.  You will NOT lose weight on the trip.  Probably won't help your liver either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to lose weight, darling.
> 
> I'd also like to visit Quebec.
> 
> And I've been all around Atlanta, where it seems you are based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply you needed to lose weight.   Just my way of saying that amazing food is plentiful in Nawlins.
> 
> Yes, I have been in Atlanta for about 5 or 6 years now.  Other than the traffic, I love the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always tell people that are coming here, if the restaurant has New Orleans or Nawlins in the name, don't go  there, it's a tourist trap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, good point.   I simply use "Nawlins" as shorthand.  It started when I was talking to one of my best friends (a New Orleans native).
> 
> The tourist traps are not the best.  But even the tourist traps have delicious food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, some of it is OK.   I prefer places like Commander's, Drago's, Antoine's, etc.
Click to expand...


Some places need to be visited, whether they are the best or not.  I think Satsuma's coffee is way better than Cafe Du Monde.  But for someone who has never been to New Orleans, coffee and beignets at Du Monde are a requirement.


----------



## Pinky Binky

OldLady said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? This has been a challenging thread for me by far.
> 
> Things are really complicated when you are a lezo stuck in a dude's bod man.
> 
> I hope I don't run into any more of these types of threads....Whew!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that supposed to make me laugh?  Just checking..
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to lose weight, darling.
> 
> I'd also like to visit Quebec.
> 
> And I've been all around Atlanta, where it seems you are based.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply you needed to lose weight.   Just my way of saying that amazing food is plentiful in Nawlins.
> 
> Yes, I have been in Atlanta for about 5 or 6 years now.  Other than the traffic, I love the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always tell people that are coming here, if the restaurant has New Orleans or Nawlins in the name, don't go  there, it's a tourist trap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, good point.   I simply use "Nawlins" as shorthand.  It started when I was talking to one of my best friends (a New Orleans native).
> 
> The tourist traps are not the best.  But even the tourist traps have delicious food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, some of it is OK.   I prefer places like Commander's, Drago's, Antoine's, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some places need to be visited, whether they are the best or not.  I think Satsuma's coffee is way better than Cafe Du Monde.  But for someone who has never been to New Orleans, coffee and beignets at Du Monde are a requirement.
Click to expand...


Have you ever been to the Paris cafés?


----------



## Wyatt earp

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.



They hate smart girls..they drive me nuts when they tried to drive them off these boards


----------



## evenflow1969

drifter said:


> Most men hate women, Should men just have sex robots and let the women be put in a stall just for breeding?
> 
> 
> _yes it's facetious _


Most men do not hate women. That is nonsense. As suggested before those who spend a great deal of time on line are less likely to be in a relationship and are of a higher likelyhood of having negative feelings toward women. Also please note that due to the annonimity of being on line peoples manners get thrown out the window. Futher more when you are on a site like this, which is so devisive you are more likely to be in an argument with one. People say nasty things in arguments, things that are designed to hurt the other person.


----------



## JoeMoma

JoeMoma said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My robots are smaller and more organic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why batteries do they operate on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No batteries required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solar then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indirectly.
Click to expand...

Notes that Mindful has 420 throphy points and that drifter’s avatar has a picture of a lady smoking a bong....coincidence?


----------



## toobfreak

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.




Isn't that just like a woman to lump all men together!!!


----------



## Mindful

JoeMoma said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> My robots are smaller and more organic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why batteries do they operate on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No batteries required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solar then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indirectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notes that Mindful has 420 throphy points and that drifter’s avatar has a picture of a lady smoking a bong....coincidence?
Click to expand...


What?


----------



## JoeMoma

toobfreak said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that just like a woman to lump all men together!!!
Click to expand...

Women do “lump” men a lot .


----------



## Wyatt earp

evenflow1969 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men hate women, Should men just have sex robots and let the women be put in a stall just for breeding?
> 
> 
> _yes it's facetious _
> 
> 
> 
> Most men do not hate women. That is nonsense. As suggested before those who spend a great deal of time on line are less likely to be in a relationship and are of a higher likelyhood of having negative feelings toward women. Also please note that due to the annonimity of being on line peoples manners get thrown out the window. Futher more when you are on a site like this, which is so devisive you are more likely to be in an argument with one. People say nasty things in arguments, things that are designed to hurt the other person.
Click to expand...



No as a veteran of these political boards guys always try to drive away female posters liberal or conservative.

Look at how the liberals on here always picks on political Chic a minority Asian girl who came to America as a child and loves this country more then US born liberals 

Its pathetic..

Or look at 16 year old conservative pumpkin she used to post in politics but liberals kept on beating her up 

Or conservative bonzi it's the same thing she used to post political but liberals kept beating her up


I like them both , I used to battle with Berkeley bettey boop on here but in a more lovable way she could take me on and I could with her..


Guys on these boards hate political women..


----------



## Michelle420

toobfreak said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that just like a woman to lump all men together!!!
Click to expand...

 On Purpose too.
Same as men thinking they know all women.


----------



## JoeMoma

Mindful said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why batteries do they operate on?
> 
> 
> 
> No batteries required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solar then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indirectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notes that Mindful has 420 throphy points and that drifter’s avatar has a picture of a lady smoking a bong....coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

It’s a simple observation.  You do know the significance of 4-20?


----------



## Michelle420

JoeMoma said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> My robots are smaller and more organic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why batteries do they operate on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No batteries required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solar then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indirectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notes that Mindful has 420 throphy points and that drifter’s avatar has a picture of a lady smoking a bong....coincidence?
Click to expand...

 
Getting high too eh?


----------



## JoeMoma

drifter said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why batteries do they operate on?
> 
> 
> 
> No batteries required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solar then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indirectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notes that Mindful has 420 throphy points and that drifter’s avatar has a picture of a lady smoking a bong....coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting high too eh?
Click to expand...

It’s illegal in my state, and I am a law abiding citizen


----------



## Mindful

JoeMoma said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> No batteries required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solar then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indirectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notes that Mindful has 420 throphy points and that drifter’s avatar has a picture of a lady smoking a bong....coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a simple observation.  You do know the significance of 4-20?
Click to expand...


Haven't a clue.


----------



## evenflow1969

bear513 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men hate women, Should men just have sex robots and let the women be put in a stall just for breeding?
> 
> 
> _yes it's facetious _
> 
> 
> 
> Most men do not hate women. That is nonsense. As suggested before those who spend a great deal of time on line are less likely to be in a relationship and are of a higher likelyhood of having negative feelings toward women. Also please note that due to the annonimity of being on line peoples manners get thrown out the window. Futher more when you are on a site like this, which is so devisive you are more likely to be in an argument with one. People say nasty things in arguments, things that are designed to hurt the other person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No as a veteran of these political boards guys always try to drive away female posters liberal or conservative.
> 
> Look at how the liberals on here always picks on political Chic a minority Asian girl who came to America as a child and loves this country more then US born liberals
> 
> Its pathetic..
> 
> Or look at 16 year old conservative pumpkin she used to post in politics but liberals kept on beating her up
> 
> Or conservative bonzi it's the same thing she used to post political but liberals kept beating her up
> 
> 
> I like them both , I used to battle with Berkeley bettey boop on here but in a more lovable way she could take me on and I could with her..
> 
> 
> Guys on these boards hate political women..
Click to expand...

Um, I do not think any one hates you but, you and political chick are , well insane and give good reason to b e picked on


----------



## Mindful

Why is this in Health and Lifestyle?

lol


----------



## evenflow1969

drifter said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why batteries do they operate on?
> 
> 
> 
> No batteries required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Solar then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indirectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notes that Mindful has 420 throphy points and that drifter’s avatar has a picture of a lady smoking a bong....coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting high too eh?
Click to expand...

Not yet, but I am about to go to a freinds and then it is on!


----------



## JoeMoma

Mindful said:


> Why is this in Health and Lifestyle?
> 
> lol


Because Drifter considers Hating Women a lifestyle for men!   Just a wild guess.


----------



## Lysistrata

WinterBorn said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank god that there was someone there who understood your plight. I am a native of the NYC area, so I never knew anything about the south at all. Food funny story: I was in Wells, Somerset, UK, once, and requested sour cream for my "jacketed" potato. I drove the poor waitress crazy. She tried so hard to figure out what I was requesting and brought me everything but the kitchen sink! I felt so sorry for her and asked that she stop. Another time, I asked a bartender for a Rusty Nail. He eyed me funny and asked me whether this simply meant a nail in my coffin. I had to explain that it was a mix of scotch and drambuie.
> 
> If you have never seen the movie _My Cousin Vinnie_, see it. In it, and Italian guy from Brooklyn, finding himself in the south, declares that he likes his grits "al dente."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't the South based on English people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that it was a mixture of English, Scots, and Irish. In _Gone With the Wind,_ Scarlett's father was Irish, and she grew up on a plantation named "Tara." Lest we not forget, the French also settled down there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am also Irish.   My family fled the starvation too.
Click to expand...


Cead Mille Failte! May the Good Lord take a liking to you... but not too soon!


----------



## Lysistrata

Mindful said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply you needed to lose weight.   Just my way of saying that amazing food is plentiful in Nawlins.
> 
> Yes, I have been in Atlanta for about 5 or 6 years now.  Other than the traffic, I love the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic is pretty awful. DC is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DC is horrible! Don't dare try and bring a car anywhere around here! You'd think that you were in Los Angeles. Keep your sanity. Take the metro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> But if you pick the times, the 66 is not so bad.
> 
> There's also a bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 66 doesn't go out my way. I live on the 395 South route. Arggh. I love some things on Capitol Hill, like the Hawk and Dove and the church. Used to have assignments at the Supreme Court. Love, love, love the Smithsonian, but I do not want to spent my life worshiping the Goddess of Parking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen park & ride increasing.
Click to expand...


This is such a good thing, especially for my friends who come down from Gaithersburg. Right now, I'm close to metro. But I used to drive the 395 route every workday, at the times when 395 appeared to merely be a large, long parking lot.


----------



## Mindful

Lysistrata said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic is pretty awful. DC is worse.
> 
> 
> 
> DC is horrible! Don't dare try and bring a car anywhere around here! You'd think that you were in Los Angeles. Keep your sanity. Take the metro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> But if you pick the times, the 66 is not so bad.
> 
> There's also a bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 66 doesn't go out my way. I live on the 395 South route. Arggh. I love some things on Capitol Hill, like the Hawk and Dove and the church. Used to have assignments at the Supreme Court. Love, love, love the Smithsonian, but I do not want to spent my life worshiping the Goddess of Parking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen park & ride increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is such a good thing, especially for my friends who come down from Gaithersburg. Right now, I'm close to metro. But I used to drive the 395 route every workday, at the times when 395 appeared to merely be a large, long parking lot.
Click to expand...


The M25 beltway round London is Europe's biggest parking lot. They make jokes about it.


----------



## Michelle420

JoeMoma said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in Health and Lifestyle?
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Because Drifter considers Hating Women a lifestyle for men!   Just a wild guess.
Click to expand...


Predictable men bite the bait thrown out.


----------



## Lysistrata

Mindful said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> DC is horrible! Don't dare try and bring a car anywhere around here! You'd think that you were in Los Angeles. Keep your sanity. Take the metro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
> 
> But if you pick the times, the 66 is not so bad.
> 
> There's also a bus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 66 doesn't go out my way. I live on the 395 South route. Arggh. I love some things on Capitol Hill, like the Hawk and Dove and the church. Used to have assignments at the Supreme Court. Love, love, love the Smithsonian, but I do not want to spent my life worshiping the Goddess of Parking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen park & ride increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is such a good thing, especially for my friends who come down from Gaithersburg. Right now, I'm close to metro. But I used to drive the 395 route every workday, at the times when 395 appeared to merely be a large, long parking lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The M25 beltway round London is Europe's biggest parking lot. They make jokes about it.
Click to expand...


Poor you! It seems that you have gone between the M25 and the DC Beltway. Same difference. I've been on the M25. I know. I also grew up shuttling between New Jersey and Long Island on the Long Island Expressway. It was known then as the Long Island Distressway. After hunger, homeless, disease, and war, traffic seems to rank as a major scourge of humanity. I hope that we get our jet-packs soon.


----------



## Mindful

drifter said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in Health and Lifestyle?
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Because Drifter considers Hating Women a lifestyle for men!   Just a wild guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Predictable men bite the bait thrown out.
Click to expand...


I haven't totally figured out who are the men and the women here. Yet.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Pinky Binky said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you looked like Maddy Albright, wouldn't you be a man hatter too?
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with men's hats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol.45 posts and finally a typo checker.
> 
> I will let you inform me before I look. You are a far leftist, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you end up here, Pinky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I remember, I was at my farm in Kansas. Then I was here!!
> 
> Btw. Have you seen a little lost dog around here?
> 
> I was sent here to make you people laugh. Laughter is the anti-dote for the sucky parts of life. If you can't laugh at life or yourself, you're going to end up really unhappy.
> 
> I pity those that have little humor. I would put a pistol in my mouth laughing.
Click to expand...

Leavenworth?

Your dog was referred to as pork lo mein.


----------



## JoeMoma

Mindful said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in Health and Lifestyle?
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Because Drifter considers Hating Women a lifestyle for men!   Just a wild guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Predictable men bite the bait thrown out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't totally figured out who are the men and the women here. Yet.
Click to expand...

Some on USMB May be switch hitters.


----------



## Mindful

JoeMoma said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in Health and Lifestyle?
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Because Drifter considers Hating Women a lifestyle for men!   Just a wild guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Predictable men bite the bait thrown out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't totally figured out who are the men and the women here. Yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some on USMB May be switch hitters.
Click to expand...


Oh.

Clear as mud.


----------



## Anathema

WinterBorn said:


> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.



Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and shoild not, actually exist. 

I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.


----------



## WinterBorn

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and shoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
Click to expand...


Fix it?  It ain't broken.  It is the growth of our society to include everyone as equals.   That you dislike it does not change that.


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and shoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fix it?  It ain't broken.  It is the growth of our society to include everyone as equals.   That you dislike it does not change that.
Click to expand...


The hatred does seem to be an on-line phenomena.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and shoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fix it?  It ain't broken.  It is the growth of our society to include everyone as equals.   That you dislike it does not change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hatred does seem to be an on-line phenomena.
Click to expand...


Or at least that is where it is expressed.

As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.

Or maybe not.


----------



## Lysistrata

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
Click to expand...


Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."


----------



## Marion Morrison

bear513 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men hate women, Should men just have sex robots and let the women be put in a stall just for breeding?
> 
> 
> _yes it's facetious _
> 
> 
> 
> Most men do not hate women. That is nonsense. As suggested before those who spend a great deal of time on line are less likely to be in a relationship and are of a higher likelyhood of having negative feelings toward women. Also please note that due to the annonimity of being on line peoples manners get thrown out the window. Futher more when you are on a site like this, which is so devisive you are more likely to be in an argument with one. People say nasty things in arguments, things that are designed to hurt the other person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No as a veteran of these political boards guys always try to drive away female posters liberal or conservative.
> 
> Look at how the liberals on here always picks on political Chic a minority Asian girl who came to America as a child and loves this country more then US born liberals
> 
> Its pathetic..
> 
> Or look at 16 year old conservative pumpkin she used to post in politics but liberals kept on beating her up
> 
> Or conservative bonzi it's the same thing she used to post political but liberals kept beating her up
> 
> 
> I like them both , I used to battle with Berkeley bettey boop on here but in a more lovable way she could take me on and I could with her..
> 
> 
> Guys on these boards hate political women..
Click to expand...


Nothing is lovable about BDBoop. That one is a nasty, scheming, lying dirty sow.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Golden Rule should trump any of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely - The Man with the Gold makes the rules. The woman who needs Him to spend the Gold to supply her with food, clothes, housing, etc... follows the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rules? Enquiring minds wish to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Golden Rule = Treat others as you would want to be treated
> 
> THE END
Click to expand...

No-it is "Look out for number one, first last and always, because NOBODY else will!"


----------



## Mindful

Lysistrata said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
Click to expand...


It can also be a cultural thing.


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and shoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fix it?  It ain't broken.  It is the growth of our society to include everyone as equals.   That you dislike it does not change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hatred does seem to be an on-line phenomena.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
Click to expand...


Is that so? Guys are horrible to girls they desire?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and shoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fix it?  It ain't broken.  It is the growth of our society to include everyone as equals.   That you dislike it does not change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hatred does seem to be an on-line phenomena.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that so? Guys are horrible to girls they desire?
Click to expand...


I think they are insecure about themselves.  So they attack others.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and shoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fix it?  It ain't broken.  It is the growth of our society to include everyone as equals.   That you dislike it does not change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hatred does seem to be an on-line phenomena.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that so? Guys are horrible to girls they desire?
Click to expand...


If so, you have quite the string of suitors. 

They might be a little crazy, though.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and shoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fix it?  It ain't broken.  It is the growth of our society to include everyone as equals.   That you dislike it does not change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hatred does seem to be an on-line phenomena.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that so? Guys are horrible to girls they desire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If so, you have quite the string of suitors.
Click to expand...


What makes you say that?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fix it?  It ain't broken.  It is the growth of our society to include everyone as equals.   That you dislike it does not change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hatred does seem to be an on-line phenomena.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that so? Guys are horrible to girls they desire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If so, you have quite the string of suitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you say that?
Click to expand...



The way there's a gaggle of weirdos that are nasty to you daily?


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hatred does seem to be an on-line phenomena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that so? Guys are horrible to girls they desire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If so, you have quite the string of suitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way there's a gaggle of weirdos that are nasty to you daily?
Click to expand...


I handle them quite well, don't you think?


----------



## Bonzi

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and shoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fix it?  It ain't broken.  It is the growth of our society to include everyone as equals.   That you dislike it does not change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hatred does seem to be an on-line phenomena.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that so? Guys are horrible to girls they desire?
Click to expand...


Only the inferior ones.  It's like sour grapes.  They know they can't have them, so they say they don't want them, but really, they do.  Trying to save face.  Pathetic.


----------



## WinterBorn

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hatred does seem to be an on-line phenomena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that so? Guys are horrible to girls they desire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If so, you have quite the string of suitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way there's a gaggle of weirdos that are nasty to you daily?
Click to expand...


There is a gaggle of wackjobs who attack people.   I guess I tend to inhabit the wrong forums so I don't see them attacking Mindful.   You seem a decent sort to me.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and shoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fix it?  It ain't broken.  It is the growth of our society to include everyone as equals.   That you dislike it does not change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hatred does seem to be an on-line phenomena.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that so? Guys are horrible to girls they desire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the inferior ones.  It's like sour grapes.  They know they can't have them, so they say they don't want them, but really, they do.  Trying to save face.  Pathetic.
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## Bonzi

If you have a son that you know is not going to be cool or good with the ladies, don't try to make him something he's not.  Just tell him it's okay to be him and enjoy life for the cards he's dealt.

I think so many people want their kids to be great in every way and that is just not realistic.


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so? Guys are horrible to girls they desire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If so, you have quite the string of suitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way there's a gaggle of weirdos that are nasty to you daily?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a gaggle of wackjobs who attack people.   I guess I tend to inhabit the wrong forums so I don't see them attacking Mindful.   You seem a decent sort to me.
Click to expand...


I was at least hoping for a balcony scene.


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys wouldn't hesitate for a free full body massage with happy ending, why do women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really want to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry baby, this is politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care any less what other people think of me.
> 
> You're one of the few then who understands the benefits of being around old fashioned Men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
Click to expand...

When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so? Guys are horrible to girls they desire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, you have quite the string of suitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way there's a gaggle of weirdos that are nasty to you daily?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a gaggle of wackjobs who attack people.   I guess I tend to inhabit the wrong forums so I don't see them attacking Mindful.   You seem a decent sort to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was at least hoping for a balcony scene.
Click to expand...


"But, soft! what light through yonder window breaks?
It is the east, and Mindful is the sun."


----------



## Mindful

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry baby, this is politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
Click to expand...


I'm a Brit, not a grit.

Never heard of them.


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so, you have quite the string of suitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way there's a gaggle of weirdos that are nasty to you daily?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a gaggle of wackjobs who attack people.   I guess I tend to inhabit the wrong forums so I don't see them attacking Mindful.   You seem a decent sort to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was at least hoping for a balcony scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "But, soft! what light through yonder window breaks?
> It is the east, and Mindful is the sun."
Click to expand...


You should come over to our sewer.

You'd drive my "suitors" demented. lol.


----------



## WinterBorn

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry baby, this is politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
Click to expand...


This morning I will be making my first attempt at grits in the Instant Pot.   It will cut the time in half.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you say that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way there's a gaggle of weirdos that are nasty to you daily?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a gaggle of wackjobs who attack people.   I guess I tend to inhabit the wrong forums so I don't see them attacking Mindful.   You seem a decent sort to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was at least hoping for a balcony scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "But, soft! what light through yonder window breaks?
> It is the east, and Mindful is the sun."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should come over to our sewer.
> 
> You'd drive my "suitors" demented. lol.
Click to expand...


LMAO!!    I am probably already driving some of them crazy in other forums.   But I would be happy to do so in more places.


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry baby, this is politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This morning I will be making my first attempt at grits in the Instant Pot.   It will cut the time in half.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.
Click to expand...


Do they taste of anything?

When not smothered in whatevers?


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way there's a gaggle of weirdos that are nasty to you daily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a gaggle of wackjobs who attack people.   I guess I tend to inhabit the wrong forums so I don't see them attacking Mindful.   You seem a decent sort to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was at least hoping for a balcony scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "But, soft! what light through yonder window breaks?
> It is the east, and Mindful is the sun."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should come over to our sewer.
> 
> You'd drive my "suitors" demented. lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!    I am probably already driving some of them crazy in other forums.   But I would be happy to do so in more places.
Click to expand...


If you serenaded me, you'd have to bring in the straight jackets.

I''ve already sent one of them round the bend by arranging a 'rendezvous' with another poster in Juan-les-Pins.


----------



## WinterBorn

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry baby, this is politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
Click to expand...


Logan Turnpike Mill

This is the brand we prefer.  Luckily, being in Atlanta they are on the store shelves.  But they also ship them.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a gaggle of wackjobs who attack people.   I guess I tend to inhabit the wrong forums so I don't see them attacking Mindful.   You seem a decent sort to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at least hoping for a balcony scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "But, soft! what light through yonder window breaks?
> It is the east, and Mindful is the sun."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should come over to our sewer.
> 
> You'd drive my "suitors" demented. lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!    I am probably already driving some of them crazy in other forums.   But I would be happy to do so in more places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you serenaded me, you'd have to bring in the straight jackets.
> 
> I''ve already sent one of them round the bend by arranging a 'rendezvous' with another poster in Juan les Pins.
Click to expand...


Sounds like fun!   I'm always up for sending jerks into a frenzy.


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at least hoping for a balcony scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But, soft! what light through yonder window breaks?
> It is the east, and Mindful is the sun."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should come over to our sewer.
> 
> You'd drive my "suitors" demented. lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!    I am probably already driving some of them crazy in other forums.   But I would be happy to do so in more places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you serenaded me, you'd have to bring in the straight jackets.
> 
> I''ve already sent one of them round the bend by arranging a 'rendezvous' with another poster in Juan les Pins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun!   I'm always up for sending jerks into a frenzy.
Click to expand...


lol. Look me up sometime.


----------



## Esmeralda

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry baby, this is politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't cook for you. I've heard how much American men like their stomachs. Never could understand grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
Click to expand...

 I like oatmeal (whole oats not that quickie stuff), brown sugar, butter and milk.  Yummmmm.


----------



## Mindful

Esmeralda said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry baby, this is politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like oatmeal (whole oats not that quickie stuff), brown sugar, butter and milk.  Yummmmm.
Click to expand...


You mean porridge?


----------



## Esmeralda

Lysistrata said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
Click to expand...

Anathema likes to troll, baiting women to defend their status in the world. He's a troll. Getting women pissed off is his deal. Probably because he is such a failure with them.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like oatmeal (whole oats not that quickie stuff), brown sugar, butter and milk.  Yummmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean porridge?
Click to expand...

As far as I know, that's not an American term.  Where I come from no one says porridge.


----------



## Marion Morrison

WinterBorn said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry baby, this is politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This morning I will be making my first attempt at grits in the Instant Pot.   It will cut the time in half.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.
Click to expand...


Well? What is this "instant pot" thing?


----------



## Marion Morrison

WinterBorn said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry baby, this is politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logan Turnpike Mill
> 
> This is the brand we prefer.  Luckily, being in Atlanta they are on the store shelves.  But they also ship them.
Click to expand...


OoOoo.. yellow grits.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This morning I will be making my first attempt at grits in the Instant Pot.   It will cut the time in half.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do they taste of anything?
> 
> When not smothered in whatevers?
Click to expand...


Corn.


----------



## JoeMoma

Esmeralda said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anathema likes to troll, baiting women to defend their status in the world. He's a troll. Getting women pissed off is his deal. Probably because he is such a failure with them.
Click to expand...

I believe that some of the profiles/personalities on USMB are fictional just to troll.  However, sometimes reality is sometimes stranger than fiction.


----------



## ChrisL

JoeMoma said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anathema likes to troll, baiting women to defend their status in the world. He's a troll. Getting women pissed off is his deal. Probably because he is such a failure with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that some of the profiles/personalities on USMB are fictional just to troll.  However, sometimes reality is sometimes stranger than fiction.
Click to expand...


I know him from another forum that I used to be a member at, and as far as I know he isn't putting it on.  That is how he actually feels.  He has been very consistent in his views for years now.


----------



## ChrisL

JoeMoma said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anathema likes to troll, baiting women to defend their status in the world. He's a troll. Getting women pissed off is his deal. Probably because he is such a failure with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that some of the profiles/personalities on USMB are fictional just to troll.  However, sometimes reality is sometimes stranger than fiction.
Click to expand...


Anyways, whenever HE is discussed, HE becomes the topic of conversation on any thread, so there is the possibility that he does it for attention.  People will be like, "no way, you can't really believe or do that."  And he will say, "oh yes, I do, women have the place, blah, blah, blah."  And people will be like, "but what about this or what about that?"  And he will say more "blah, blah, women, their place, my views, society bad, blah, blah, blah."  And this can go on for days and days.


----------



## JoeMoma

Marion Morrison said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Logan Turnpike Mill
> 
> This is the brand we prefer.  Luckily, being in Atlanta they are on the store shelves.  But they also ship them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OoOoo.. yellow grits.
Click to expand...

Is that anything like yellow snow?


----------



## WinterBorn

Marion Morrison said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This morning I will be making my first attempt at grits in the Instant Pot.   It will cut the time in half.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well? What is this "instant pot" thing?
Click to expand...


It is like a cross between a pressure cooker and a crockpot.   Makes delicious food in far less time.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anathema likes to troll, baiting women to defend their status in the world. He's a troll. Getting women pissed off is his deal. Probably because he is such a failure with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that some of the profiles/personalities on USMB are fictional just to troll.  However, sometimes reality is sometimes stranger than fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyways, whenever HE is discussed, HE becomes the topic of conversation on any thread, so there is the possibility that he does it for attention.  People will be like, "no way, you can't really believe or do that."  And he will say, "oh yes, I do, women have the place, blah, blah, blah."  And people will be like, "but what about this or what about that?"  And he will say more "blah, blah, women, their place, my views, society bad, blah, blah, blah."  And this can go on for days and days.
Click to expand...


Ah, Anathema. No comment. What Chris says is true.


----------



## WinterBorn

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anathema likes to troll, baiting women to defend their status in the world. He's a troll. Getting women pissed off is his deal. Probably because he is such a failure with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that some of the profiles/personalities on USMB are fictional just to troll.  However, sometimes reality is sometimes stranger than fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyways, whenever HE is discussed, HE becomes the topic of conversation on any thread, so there is the possibility that he does it for attention.  People will be like, "no way, you can't really believe or do that."  And he will say, "oh yes, I do, women have the place, blah, blah, blah."  And people will be like, "but what about this or what about that?"  And he will say more "blah, blah, women, their place, my views, society bad, blah, blah, blah."  And this can go on for days and days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Anathema. No comment. What Chris says is true.
Click to expand...


At first I thought he was a troll.   Now I think he is real, just crazy as a shithouse rat.


----------



## JoeMoma

ChrisL said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anathema likes to troll, baiting women to defend their status in the world. He's a troll. Getting women pissed off is his deal. Probably because he is such a failure with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that some of the profiles/personalities on USMB are fictional just to troll.  However, sometimes reality is sometimes stranger than fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyways, whenever HE is discussed, HE becomes the topic of conversation on any thread, so there is the possibility that he does it for attention.  People will be like, "no way, you can't really believe or do that."  And he will say, "oh yes, I do, women have the place, blah, blah, blah."  And people will be like, "but what about this or what about that?"  And he will say more "blah, blah, women, their place, my views, society bad, blah, blah, blah."  And this can go on for days and days.
Click to expand...

I used to have a coworker/friend that would make something up to tell some of the others to get them “stirred up”.  He thought it was a lot of fun.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema likes to troll, baiting women to defend their status in the world. He's a troll. Getting women pissed off is his deal. Probably because he is such a failure with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that some of the profiles/personalities on USMB are fictional just to troll.  However, sometimes reality is sometimes stranger than fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyways, whenever HE is discussed, HE becomes the topic of conversation on any thread, so there is the possibility that he does it for attention.  People will be like, "no way, you can't really believe or do that."  And he will say, "oh yes, I do, women have the place, blah, blah, blah."  And people will be like, "but what about this or what about that?"  And he will say more "blah, blah, women, their place, my views, society bad, blah, blah, blah."  And this can go on for days and days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Anathema. No comment. What Chris says is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At first I thought he was a troll.   Now I think he is real, just crazy as a shithouse rat.
Click to expand...


You should ask him about the fairies.


----------



## Marion Morrison

WinterBorn said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema likes to troll, baiting women to defend their status in the world. He's a troll. Getting women pissed off is his deal. Probably because he is such a failure with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that some of the profiles/personalities on USMB are fictional just to troll.  However, sometimes reality is sometimes stranger than fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyways, whenever HE is discussed, HE becomes the topic of conversation on any thread, so there is the possibility that he does it for attention.  People will be like, "no way, you can't really believe or do that."  And he will say, "oh yes, I do, women have the place, blah, blah, blah."  And people will be like, "but what about this or what about that?"  And he will say more "blah, blah, women, their place, my views, society bad, blah, blah, blah."  And this can go on for days and days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Anathema. No comment. What Chris says is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At first I thought he was a troll.   Now I think he is real, just crazy as a shithouse rat.
Click to expand...


I do believe you're catching on!

Fairies? This is like that churning butter thing, huh?


----------



## ChrisL

JoeMoma said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anathema likes to troll, baiting women to defend their status in the world. He's a troll. Getting women pissed off is his deal. Probably because he is such a failure with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that some of the profiles/personalities on USMB are fictional just to troll.  However, sometimes reality is sometimes stranger than fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyways, whenever HE is discussed, HE becomes the topic of conversation on any thread, so there is the possibility that he does it for attention.  People will be like, "no way, you can't really believe or do that."  And he will say, "oh yes, I do, women have the place, blah, blah, blah."  And people will be like, "but what about this or what about that?"  And he will say more "blah, blah, women, their place, my views, society bad, blah, blah, blah."  And this can go on for days and days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to have a coworker/friend that would make something up to tell some of the others to get them “stirred up”.  He thought it was a lot of fun.
Click to expand...


Sure, but usually you don't stick to it for years and years, and it won't be expressed in ALL of your posts and views when you are just putting on a show or something.  You know what I'm saying?  He has been very consistent.


----------



## Anathema

WinterBorn said:


> Fix it?  It ain't broken.  It is the growth of our society to include everyone as equals.   That you dislike it does not change that.



We will have to disagree. I believe Society is severely broken at this time. Equality does not exist. It's a lie.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema likes to troll, baiting women to defend their status in the world. He's a troll. Getting women pissed off is his deal. Probably because he is such a failure with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that some of the profiles/personalities on USMB are fictional just to troll.  However, sometimes reality is sometimes stranger than fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyways, whenever HE is discussed, HE becomes the topic of conversation on any thread, so there is the possibility that he does it for attention.  People will be like, "no way, you can't really believe or do that."  And he will say, "oh yes, I do, women have the place, blah, blah, blah."  And people will be like, "but what about this or what about that?"  And he will say more "blah, blah, women, their place, my views, society bad, blah, blah, blah."  And this can go on for days and days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Anathema. No comment. What Chris says is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At first I thought he was a troll.   Now I think he is real, just crazy as a shithouse rat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do believe you're catching on!
> 
> Fairies? This is like that churning butter thing, huh?
Click to expand...


Maybe they were spirits or something.  I thought they were fairies.  I don't really remember the details of the story, but that was all it took for me to think he was . . . well kind of weird to put it nicely.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fix it?  It ain't broken.  It is the growth of our society to include everyone as equals.   That you dislike it does not change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will have to disagree. I believe Society is severely broken at this time. Equality does not exist. It's a lie.
Click to expand...


Tell us the fairies story please.


----------



## Esmeralda

JoeMoma said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anathema likes to troll, baiting women to defend their status in the world. He's a troll. Getting women pissed off is his deal. Probably because he is such a failure with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that some of the profiles/personalities on USMB are fictional just to troll.  However, sometimes reality is sometimes stranger than fiction.
Click to expand...

Anyone who would create an online persona just to get women riled up has issues--again, probably a huge failure with them in real life.


----------



## JoeMoma

ChrisL said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema likes to troll, baiting women to defend their status in the world. He's a troll. Getting women pissed off is his deal. Probably because he is such a failure with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that some of the profiles/personalities on USMB are fictional just to troll.  However, sometimes reality is sometimes stranger than fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyways, whenever HE is discussed, HE becomes the topic of conversation on any thread, so there is the possibility that he does it for attention.  People will be like, "no way, you can't really believe or do that."  And he will say, "oh yes, I do, women have the place, blah, blah, blah."  And people will be like, "but what about this or what about that?"  And he will say more "blah, blah, women, their place, my views, society bad, blah, blah, blah."  And this can go on for days and days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to have a coworker/friend that would make something up to tell some of the others to get them “stirred up”.  He thought it was a lot of fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, but usually you don't stick to it for years and years, and it won't be expressed in ALL of your posts and views when you are just putting on a show or something.  You know what I'm saying?  He has been very consistent.
Click to expand...

I agree.  However, then it could be a case of someone expressing how he wishes things were.  In reality he may have a very controlling wife that he has to answer to and USMB is his escape from reality.


----------



## Anathema

Lysistrata said:


> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you..



Equality is a lie. Always has been and always will be. Men and women were never designed to be interchangeable. It's just thst simple.


----------



## ChrisL

JoeMoma said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema likes to troll, baiting women to defend their status in the world. He's a troll. Getting women pissed off is his deal. Probably because he is such a failure with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that some of the profiles/personalities on USMB are fictional just to troll.  However, sometimes reality is sometimes stranger than fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyways, whenever HE is discussed, HE becomes the topic of conversation on any thread, so there is the possibility that he does it for attention.  People will be like, "no way, you can't really believe or do that."  And he will say, "oh yes, I do, women have the place, blah, blah, blah."  And people will be like, "but what about this or what about that?"  And he will say more "blah, blah, women, their place, my views, society bad, blah, blah, blah."  And this can go on for days and days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to have a coworker/friend that would make something up to tell some of the others to get them “stirred up”.  He thought it was a lot of fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, but usually you don't stick to it for years and years, and it won't be expressed in ALL of your posts and views when you are just putting on a show or something.  You know what I'm saying?  He has been very consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.  However, then it could be a case of someone expressing how he wishes things were.  In reality he may have a very controlling wife that he has to answer to and USMB is his escape from reality.
Click to expand...


That is a valid possibility.  At one time, I would be like, "nah," but after being on message boards, I have seen (or read) a lot.


----------



## WinterBorn

Anathema said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equality is a lie. Always has been and always will be. Men and women were never designed to be interchangeable. It's just thst simple.
Click to expand...


Equality is not about being interchangeable.  Never has been.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equality is a lie. Always has been and always will be. Men and women were never designed to be interchangeable. It's just thst simple.
Click to expand...


The point is that men are not MORE human beings than women.  Women are human beings who have their own thoughts, goals and joys and troubles in life.


----------



## JoeMoma

I love women when I’m offline!


----------



## Esmeralda

WinterBorn said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equality is a lie. Always has been and always will be. Men and women were never designed to be interchangeable. It's just thst simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Equality is not about being interchangeable.  Never has been.
Click to expand...



There are men who are just totally threatened by the idea of not being 'top dog.' so to speak, in our society.  They want it to be like the 1950's: whether or not they are as or more competent than the woman, they need to believe they are always more competent, more rational and logical, more able, stronger, calmer, in control and less emotional.  If they would just own what they are as an individual, they would be happier instead of angry and frustrated.


----------



## OldLady

Esmeralda said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry baby, this is politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every society has a carb that really doesn't have an independent taste, but depends entirely on what is dumped on it: grits, rice, potatoes, polenta, fufu, pasta.
> 
> I don't like andouille sausage, but this recipe makes grits look good:
> Old Charleston Style Shrimp and Grits Recipe
> 
> I'm not from the south, and the first time I was served grits with a breakfast in North Carolina when I was a teenager, I thought that they were lumpy mashed potatoes and wondered why. The aunt with whom I was traveling said "they're grits. Shut up and eat them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like oatmeal (whole oats not that quickie stuff), brown sugar, butter and milk.  Yummmmm.
Click to expand...

Love it.  If you leave off the brown sugar sometimes, you can really taste the oats, too.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like oatmeal (whole oats not that quickie stuff), brown sugar, butter and milk.  Yummmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it.  If you leave off the brown sugar sometimes, you can really taste the oats, too.
Click to expand...


Raisins and Blueberries are good in Oatmeal, too.

Yeah, I usually eat Grits.


----------



## JoeMoma

I may just have to cook some grits, eggs and bacon now.  It’s nice having time off for the holidays.


----------



## Marion Morrison

JoeMoma said:


> I may just have to cook some grits, eggs and bacon now.  It’s nice having time off for the holidays.



I want to, but I have to eat what's already cooked.


----------



## WinterBorn

The instant pot grits were perfect!   And less mess than cooking on the stove.

1/3 bowl of grits, 2 fried eggs, some sausage crumbles and a little bit of grated cheddar made for a delicious breakfast!


----------



## ChrisL

JoeMoma said:


> I may just have to cook some grits, eggs and bacon now.  It’s nice having time off for the holidays.



I know.  It's so weird having Monday off too.  It kind of throws me off all week.    My usual days off are Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Anathema

WinterBorn said:


> .As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person..



I couldn't care less about getti g laid. It' about Right and Wrong in my mind. Nothing more.


----------



## Esmeralda

OldLady said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw them for breakfast in NC. Had no idea what they were, so they got the chef out of the kitchen to explain them to me. A northerner, he recommended oats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like oatmeal (whole oats not that quickie stuff), brown sugar, butter and milk.  Yummmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it.  If you leave off the brown sugar sometimes, you can really taste the oats, too.
Click to expand...

It's like warm, fresh out of the oven, oatmeal cookies and milk. Total comfort food.


----------



## Esmeralda

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> .As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less about getti g laid. It' about Right and Wrong in my mind. Nothing more.
Click to expand...

Nobody believes you.


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> ..., but that was all it took for me to think he was . . . well kind of weird to put it nicely.



Yes, weird is one of the nicer thi t's you'e ever called me. It's also 100% correct. At least as modern society looks at things.


----------



## Anathema

Esmeralda said:


> Nobody believes you.



That's your problem not mine. Sex is really an unnecessary part of my existence. Neither my wife not i want kids,  so whst would be the point of it?


----------



## Anathema

ChrisL said:


> The point is that men are not MORE human beings than women.  Women are human beings who have their own thoughts, goals and joys and troubles in life.



Absolutely true. I'll agree 1000% with your post. That still does not make them the same, equal or interchangeable with Men.


----------



## Anathema

Esmeralda said:


> There are men who are just totally threatened by the idea of not being 'top dog.' so to speak, in our society.  They want it to be like the 1950's....



Not threatened as much as concerned about the negative impacts of these changes on American Society.


----------



## MindWars

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.



Because they are feminist assholes.  =)  Radical feminist the type that teach their 8 yr olds to use the F bomb while bashing men.


----------



## JoeMoma

I’ve got bacon and eggs with my grits poured over them.  I often use my grits like a gravey and pour it over other food.


----------



## Esmeralda

Anathema said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your problem not mine. Sex is really an unnecessary part of my existence. Neither my wife not i want kids,  so whst would be the point of it?
Click to expand...

Okay....


----------



## OldLady

JoeMoma said:


> I’ve got bacon and eggs with my grits poured over them.  I often use my grits like a gravey and pour it over other food.


Grits with some cheese melted in and then a couple pieces of crispy bacon crumbled into it is good, too.  A little butter, s & p.


----------



## JoeMoma

OldLady said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got bacon and eggs with my grits poured over them.  I often use my grits like a gravey and pour it over other food.
> 
> 
> 
> Grits with some cheese melted in and then a couple pieces of crispy bacon crumbled into it is good, too.  A little butter, s & p.
Click to expand...

Yummy.  I’m going to have to diet after New Years.  I lost more weight than I gained this year, but I’ve been packing it on during the fall and winter months.


----------



## OldLady

JoeMoma said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got bacon and eggs with my grits poured over them.  I often use my grits like a gravey and pour it over other food.
> 
> 
> 
> Grits with some cheese melted in and then a couple pieces of crispy bacon crumbled into it is good, too.  A little butter, s & p.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yummy.  I’m going to have to diet after New Years.  I lost more weight than I gained this year, but I’ve been packing it on during the fall and winter months.
Click to expand...

I'm the opposite--summer months are when I eat like a pig--love fresh veggies (especially corn on the cob and new potatoes) and bbq and ICE CREAM.
Enjoy your grits for me.


----------



## JoeMoma

OldLady said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got bacon and eggs with my grits poured over them.  I often use my grits like a gravey and pour it over other food.
> 
> 
> 
> Grits with some cheese melted in and then a couple pieces of crispy bacon crumbled into it is good, too.  A little butter, s & p.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yummy.  I’m going to have to diet after New Years.  I lost more weight than I gained this year, but I’ve been packing it on during the fall and winter months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the opposite--summer months are when I eat like a pig--love fresh veggies (especially corn on the cob and new potatoes) and bbq and ICE CREAM.
> Enjoy your grits for me.
Click to expand...

I am bad for eating for reasons other than being hungry.  When I schedule activity (exercise), I am prone to eat less.


----------



## evenflow1969

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but deflection?
> 
> where can I find nice girls who enjoy helping their friends get really really good at full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're jealous.  We're smarter. We're prettier.  And we've got the sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The secret to grits involves 2 things.  First, instant grits are an abomination.   Second, what you eat them with is critical.   Eggs are good.  Shrimp is better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like oatmeal (whole oats not that quickie stuff), brown sugar, butter and milk.  Yummmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it.  If you leave off the brown sugar sometimes, you can really taste the oats, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Raisins and Blueberries are good in Oatmeal, too.
> 
> Yeah, I usually eat Grits.
Click to expand...

Apples and dates are pretty awesome in it. I also like it with rasins, blueberrys and raspberrys


----------



## JoeMoma

evenflow1969 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> 
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like oatmeal (whole oats not that quickie stuff), brown sugar, butter and milk.  Yummmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it.  If you leave off the brown sugar sometimes, you can really taste the oats, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Raisins and Blueberries are good in Oatmeal, too.
> 
> Yeah, I usually eat Grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apples and dates are pretty awesome in it. I also like it with rasins, blueberrys and raspberrys
Click to expand...

I asked a lady at the grocery store for a date and she pointed me to the produce department.


----------



## Moonglow

MindWars said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are feminist assholes.  =)  Radical feminist the type that teach their 8 yr olds to use the F bomb while bashing men.
Click to expand...

Mine learned the F-bomb while singing along with South Park's Uncle Fucker song...


----------



## OldLady

evenflow1969 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> 
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like oatmeal (whole oats not that quickie stuff), brown sugar, butter and milk.  Yummmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it.  If you leave off the brown sugar sometimes, you can really taste the oats, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Raisins and Blueberries are good in Oatmeal, too.
> 
> Yeah, I usually eat Grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apples and dates are pretty awesome in it. I also like it with rasins, blueberrys and raspberrys
Click to expand...

Blueberries turn it purple, though.  Not into bizarrely colored oatmeal first thing in the morning.


----------



## JoeMoma

Moonglow said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are feminist assholes.  =)  Radical feminist the type that teach their 8 yr olds to use the F bomb while bashing men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine learned the F-bomb while singing along with South Park's Uncle Fucker song...
Click to expand...

I had to look that one up.


----------



## Moonglow

JoeMoma said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are feminist assholes.  =)  Radical feminist the type that teach their 8 yr olds to use the F bomb while bashing men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine learned the F-bomb while singing along with South Park's Uncle Fucker song...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to look that one up.
Click to expand...

I saw it a week after the first Star Wars movie in 15 years and it was great, Star Wars sucked as usual...


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
> 
> 
> 
> I like oatmeal (whole oats not that quickie stuff), brown sugar, butter and milk.  Yummmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it.  If you leave off the brown sugar sometimes, you can really taste the oats, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Raisins and Blueberries are good in Oatmeal, too.
> 
> Yeah, I usually eat Grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apples and dates are pretty awesome in it. I also like it with rasins, blueberrys and raspberrys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blueberries turn it purple, though.  Not into bizarrely colored oatmeal first thing in the morning.
Click to expand...

Oatmeal is fer horses, bacon and eggs are fer humans, also a side of hashbrowns...


----------



## JoeMoma

Moonglow said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are feminist assholes.  =)  Radical feminist the type that teach their 8 yr olds to use the F bomb while bashing men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine learned the F-bomb while singing along with South Park's Uncle Fucker song...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to look that one up.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it a week after the first Star Wars movie in 15 years and it was great, Star Wars sucked as usual...
Click to expand...

Perhaps a remake of Star Wars with more F-bombs is in order.  “Luke, I am your F’ing father” might work better.


----------



## Moonglow

JoeMoma said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are feminist assholes.  =)  Radical feminist the type that teach their 8 yr olds to use the F bomb while bashing men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine learned the F-bomb while singing along with South Park's Uncle Fucker song...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to look that one up.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it a week after the first Star Wars movie in 15 years and it was great, Star Wars sucked as usual...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps a remake of Star Wars with more F-bombs is in order.  “Luke, I am your F’ing father” might work better.
Click to expand...

It sure would, and put in some rap...


----------



## JoeMoma

Moonglow said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are feminist assholes.  =)  Radical feminist the type that teach their 8 yr olds to use the F bomb while bashing men.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine learned the F-bomb while singing along with South Park's Uncle Fucker song...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to look that one up.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it a week after the first Star Wars movie in 15 years and it was great, Star Wars sucked as usual...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps a remake of Star Wars with more F-bombs is in order.  “Luke, I am your F’ing father” might work better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure would, and put in some rap...
Click to expand...

Then there needs to be some N-bombs.


----------



## Moonglow

JoeMoma said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine learned the F-bomb while singing along with South Park's Uncle Fucker song...
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look that one up.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it a week after the first Star Wars movie in 15 years and it was great, Star Wars sucked as usual...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps a remake of Star Wars with more F-bombs is in order.  “Luke, I am your F’ing father” might work better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure would, and put in some rap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then there needs to be some N-bombs.
Click to expand...

Nuclear bombs?


----------



## JoeMoma

Moonglow said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look that one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it a week after the first Star Wars movie in 15 years and it was great, Star Wars sucked as usual...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps a remake of Star Wars with more F-bombs is in order.  “Luke, I am your F’ing father” might work better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure would, and put in some rap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then there needs to be some N-bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nuclear bombs?
Click to expand...

I was tempted to post a video of the N-bomb/N-word in a rap song, but thought better of it.  This isn’t the racist forum.


----------



## Esmeralda

Moonglow said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like oatmeal (whole oats not that quickie stuff), brown sugar, butter and milk.  Yummmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.  If you leave off the brown sugar sometimes, you can really taste the oats, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Raisins and Blueberries are good in Oatmeal, too.
> 
> Yeah, I usually eat Grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apples and dates are pretty awesome in it. I also like it with rasins, blueberrys and raspberrys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blueberries turn it purple, though.  Not into bizarrely colored oatmeal first thing in the morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oatmeal is fer horses, bacon and eggs are fer humans, also a side of hashbrowns...
Click to expand...


I love bacon, eggs and hash browns, and an English muffin w/butter and jam. But this is not something to have every day.  Love waffles too.  Special occasion food,


----------



## Moonglow

Esmeralda said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.  If you leave off the brown sugar sometimes, you can really taste the oats, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisins and Blueberries are good in Oatmeal, too.
> 
> Yeah, I usually eat Grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apples and dates are pretty awesome in it. I also like it with rasins, blueberrys and raspberrys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blueberries turn it purple, though.  Not into bizarrely colored oatmeal first thing in the morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oatmeal is fer horses, bacon and eggs are fer humans, also a side of hashbrowns...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love bacon, eggs and hash browns, and an English muffin w/butter and jam. But this is not something to have every day.  Love waffles too.  Special occasion food,
Click to expand...

I know..I just like giving her a hard time, she looks like she needed it....I love chocolate chip pancakes or French toast...


----------



## Esmeralda

Moonglow said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raisins and Blueberries are good in Oatmeal, too.
> 
> Yeah, I usually eat Grits.
> 
> 
> 
> Apples and dates are pretty awesome in it. I also like it with rasins, blueberrys and raspberrys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blueberries turn it purple, though.  Not into bizarrely colored oatmeal first thing in the morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oatmeal is fer horses, bacon and eggs are fer humans, also a side of hashbrowns...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love bacon, eggs and hash browns, and an English muffin w/butter and jam. But this is not something to have every day.  Love waffles too.  Special occasion food,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know..I just like giving her a hard time, she looks like she needed it....I love chocolate chip pancakes or French toast...
Click to expand...

French toast, yes, love it. 
LOL, this thread is supposed to be about men who hate women and it's turned into a food thread.


----------



## Esmeralda

evenflow1969 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoop! Dere it is!
> 
> 2 out of 3 ain't bad!
> 
> 
> I know the secret to grits.  It's either my fast way (6-7 mins), or my aunt's 25-minute way.
> 
> Both come out good!
> 
> 
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like oatmeal (whole oats not that quickie stuff), brown sugar, butter and milk.  Yummmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it.  If you leave off the brown sugar sometimes, you can really taste the oats, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Raisins and Blueberries are good in Oatmeal, too.
> 
> Yeah, I usually eat Grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apples and dates are pretty awesome in it. I also like it with rasins, blueberrys and raspberrys
Click to expand...

That sounds more like muesli or granola with dried fruit.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Esmeralda said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I made my first trip to the south, I thought grits were going to be the same as cornmeal mush which my grandma used to make me for breakfast sometimes.
> Grits, though, are soooooo much better than that.  Grits are food of the gods.  I don't know what they put in them (well heavy cream and lots of butter never hurt anything in my book) to transform them but I adore grits.  Up here, what they call grits is still .... cornmeal mush.  Sigh.  Worth the plane trip to have them again.
> 
> 
> 
> I like oatmeal (whole oats not that quickie stuff), brown sugar, butter and milk.  Yummmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it.  If you leave off the brown sugar sometimes, you can really taste the oats, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Raisins and Blueberries are good in Oatmeal, too.
> 
> Yeah, I usually eat Grits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apples and dates are pretty awesome in it. I also like it with rasins, blueberrys and raspberrys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds more like muesli or granola with dried fruit.
Click to expand...


No no, hot, soft Oatmeal.


----------



## Mindful

Didn't know what hash browns were, either.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, where do you find women with self-esteem low enough that they will submit to anything in order to have a friend?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not lying to them.  It is a moral difference you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand openness and honesty in relationships better than most.   I didn't say you were lying to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only way your ad hominems will work, is if I were lying to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manipulations, especially of women with very low self esteem, does not require lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is pretty clear that something (I don't know what but SOMETHING) is wrong with him.  He is seriously demented.  Could be a serial killer or something for all we know.
Click to expand...

Only women with lousy female intuition, say that.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and shoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fix it?  It ain't broken.  It is the growth of our society to include everyone as equals.   That you dislike it does not change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hatred does seem to be an on-line phenomena.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
Click to expand...

can the same be said of women; or do women not want equality.


----------



## danielpalos

Mindful said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can also be a cultural thing.
Click to expand...

if it gets too hot in the kitchen, put your shoes on and get out.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not lying to them.  It is a moral difference you wouldn't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand openness and honesty in relationships better than most.   I didn't say you were lying to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only way your ad hominems will work, is if I were lying to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manipulations, especially of women with very low self esteem, does not require lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is pretty clear that something (I don't know what but SOMETHING) is wrong with him.  He is seriously demented.  Could be a serial killer or something for all we know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition, say that.
Click to expand...


And what do you know about women's intuition?   You cannot grasp the concept that women will not strip naked and fall at your feet because you offer a massage with a happy ending.


----------



## Mindful

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can also be a cultural thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it gets too hot in the kitchen, put your shoes on and get out.
Click to expand...


I'm hardly ever in there.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and shoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fix it?  It ain't broken.  It is the growth of our society to include everyone as equals.   That you dislike it does not change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hatred does seem to be an on-line phenomena.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can the same be said of women; or do women not want equality.
Click to expand...


Most women want equality.   What you cannot understand is that does not mean they will act like men.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can also be a cultural thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it gets too hot in the kitchen, put your shoes on and get out.
Click to expand...


I am sure she would not be in your kitchen.  And if she gets out, she will be going to a man's bed who understands her worth.  Not someone who expects her to fuck so you can get practice.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can also be a cultural thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it gets too hot in the kitchen, put your shoes on and get out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hardly ever in there.
Click to expand...


There are a LOT of fun things to be done in a kitchen.


----------



## danielpalos

Anathema said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equality is a lie. Always has been and always will be. Men and women were never designed to be interchangeable. It's just thst simple.
Click to expand...

What would StarshipTroopers, say?


----------



## danielpalos

Anathema said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your problem not mine. Sex is really an unnecessary part of my existence. Neither my wife not i want kids,  so whst would be the point of it?
Click to expand...

Practice simply for the sake of gender relations in modern times.

Guys know, practice makes perfect.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equality is a lie. Always has been and always will be. Men and women were never designed to be interchangeable. It's just thst simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that men are not MORE human beings than women.  Women are human beings who have their own thoughts, goals and joys and troubles in life.
Click to expand...

I can't wait until women get into quantum computing and start asking guys if we want to a new qubit in their life.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand openness and honesty in relationships better than most.   I didn't say you were lying to them.
> 
> 
> 
> the only way your ad hominems will work, is if I were lying to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manipulations, especially of women with very low self esteem, does not require lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is pretty clear that something (I don't know what but SOMETHING) is wrong with him.  He is seriously demented.  Could be a serial killer or something for all we know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what do you know about women's intuition?   You cannot grasp the concept that women will not strip naked and fall at your feet because you offer a massage with a happy ending.
Click to expand...

lol.  under our form of Capitalism?

rich guys may have to call the police if a pry bar won't work.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equality is a lie. Always has been and always will be. Men and women were never designed to be interchangeable. It's just thst simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would StarshipTroopers, say?
Click to expand...


They would say whatever was in the script.   Starship Troopers is fiction.   And not even particularly good fiction.

I'm sure watching that movie, and seeing women offer themselves to the lead gives you hope.   But then, aside from being fiction, if you looked like Casper van Dien, you wouldn't be having your problems with women.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your problem not mine. Sex is really an unnecessary part of my existence. Neither my wife not i want kids,  so whst would be the point of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Practice simply for the sake of gender relations in modern times.
> 
> Guys know, practice makes perfect.
Click to expand...


Women know it too.   I'm sure plenty like to "practice".  But they do so with men who are attractive to them.


----------



## danielpalos

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But according to you, society is hurt by equality.
> 
> And, if you will notice, I did not say anything about feminists.   I said "equality".  But, you said earlier that those women who consider themselves equal are termed "feminists" in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can also be a cultural thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it gets too hot in the kitchen, put your shoes on and get out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hardly ever in there.
Click to expand...

I can tell by your arguments.


----------



## Lysistrata

Heterosexuality done right! There is too much hatred and disrespect going around among heterosexual men and women, much of which has been actively fueled by religion, with the added baggage of hating LGBTs for no reason. It's so refreshing to look at this photo. This is what it's all about. Some men and women have it together.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only way your ad hominems will work, is if I were lying to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manipulations, especially of women with very low self esteem, does not require lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is pretty clear that something (I don't know what but SOMETHING) is wrong with him.  He is seriously demented.  Could be a serial killer or something for all we know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what do you know about women's intuition?   You cannot grasp the concept that women will not strip naked and fall at your feet because you offer a massage with a happy ending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  under our form of Capitalism?
> 
> rich guys may have to call the police if a pry bar won't work.
Click to expand...


I could introduce you plenty of guys who don't have a lot of money but still get plenty of action from women.   

Maybe you need to work on increasing your income so you can afford to rent a woman or buy a sex robot.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and shoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fix it?  It ain't broken.  It is the growth of our society to include everyone as equals.   That you dislike it does not change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hatred does seem to be an on-line phenomena.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can the same be said of women; or do women not want equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most women want equality.   What you cannot understand is that does not mean they will act like men.
Click to expand...

Women also want sex.  It really is that simple.

It is why I don't take you or the right wing very seriously about economics, politics, or the law.

Why do women want equal pay for equal work, like men?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can also be a cultural thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it gets too hot in the kitchen, put your shoes on and get out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hardly ever in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell by your arguments.
Click to expand...


Junior, you can't tell much of anything.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fix it?  It ain't broken.  It is the growth of our society to include everyone as equals.   That you dislike it does not change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hatred does seem to be an on-line phenomena.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can the same be said of women; or do women not want equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most women want equality.   What you cannot understand is that does not mean they will act like men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women also want sex.  It really is that simple.
> 
> It is why I don't take you or the right wing very seriously about economics, politics, or the law.
> 
> Why do women want equal pay for equal work, like men?
Click to expand...


Yes, women really do like and want sex.    But, apparently, they don't want it from you.   A fact you seem to have trouble grasping.

Why would women not want equal pay for equal work?  Not that it has anything to do with the topic, but if a woman can do the same work they should get the same pay.   Can you give one good reason why they shouldn't be paid the same for the same work?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equality is a lie. Always has been and always will be. Men and women were never designed to be interchangeable. It's just thst simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would StarshipTroopers, say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They would say whatever was in the script.   Starship Troopers is fiction.   And not even particularly good fiction.
> 
> I'm sure watching that movie, and seeing women offer themselves to the lead gives you hope.   But then, aside from being fiction, if you looked like Casper van Dien, you wouldn't be having your problems with women.
Click to expand...

some science fiction is becoming science fact.

And, women want equality.  Men are the Standard.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equality is a lie. Always has been and always will be. Men and women were never designed to be interchangeable. It's just thst simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would StarshipTroopers, say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They would say whatever was in the script.   Starship Troopers is fiction.   And not even particularly good fiction.
> 
> I'm sure watching that movie, and seeing women offer themselves to the lead gives you hope.   But then, aside from being fiction, if you looked like Casper van Dien, you wouldn't be having your problems with women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some science fiction is becoming science fact.
> 
> And, women want equality.  Men are the Standard.
Click to expand...


Yes, some scifi is becoming fact.   But that does not have any bearing on the fact that you use Starship Troopers as a standard for real women now.


----------



## Lysistrata

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equality is a lie. Always has been and always will be. Men and women were never designed to be interchangeable. It's just thst simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would StarshipTroopers, say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They would say whatever was in the script.   Starship Troopers is fiction.   And not even particularly good fiction.
> 
> I'm sure watching that movie, and seeing women offer themselves to the lead gives you hope.   But then, aside from being fiction, if you looked like Casper van Dien, you wouldn't be having your problems with women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some science fiction is becoming science fact.
> 
> And, women want equality.  Men are the Standard.
Click to expand...


Why do men have nipples? Because every fetus starts out as a female.


----------



## Likkmee

ScienceRocks said:


> Because so many women hate men.
> 
> They hate seeing men be successful
> They hate seeing men be happy
> They hate when men want something special for themselves like a mag or club...So they have it closed down all while women can have their own.
> They hate fairness with men and want to rule over them
> They want to silence men and men won't have it
> 
> Wake up


Because they secretly enjoy being dragged by the hair and gettin a face full of baby  gravy. All real men know this to be da troof.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your problem not mine. Sex is really an unnecessary part of my existence. Neither my wife not i want kids,  so whst would be the point of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Practice simply for the sake of gender relations in modern times.
> 
> Guys know, practice makes perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women know it too.   I'm sure plenty like to "practice".  But they do so with men who are attractive to them.
Click to expand...

Only women with lousy female intuition complain they can't find any more nice guys, if they don't play their game for a relationship, instead of trying to get guys to play their game for pussy.

Money is like pussy, only much more capitally, effective.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manipulations, especially of women with very low self esteem, does not require lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is pretty clear that something (I don't know what but SOMETHING) is wrong with him.  He is seriously demented.  Could be a serial killer or something for all we know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what do you know about women's intuition?   You cannot grasp the concept that women will not strip naked and fall at your feet because you offer a massage with a happy ending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  under our form of Capitalism?
> 
> rich guys may have to call the police if a pry bar won't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could introduce you plenty of guys who don't have a lot of money but still get plenty of action from women.
> 
> Maybe you need to work on increasing your income so you can afford to rent a woman or buy a sex robot.
Click to expand...

free chics who prefer, "lies and liars"?  like I said, only women with lousy female intuition do that.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your problem not mine. Sex is really an unnecessary part of my existence. Neither my wife not i want kids,  so whst would be the point of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Practice simply for the sake of gender relations in modern times.
> 
> Guys know, practice makes perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women know it too.   I'm sure plenty like to "practice".  But they do so with men who are attractive to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition complain they can't find any more nice guys, if they don't play their game for a relationship, instead of trying to get guys to play their game for pussy.
> 
> Money is like pussy, only much more capitally, effective.
Click to expand...


Ok, lets look at your "economic theory" for pussy.

First, it is a limited commodity.   Second, it is all owned by women.   If you have a controlled supply of a valuable commodity, why would you give it away?   The only reason is because you think the transaction is worth it.   In sexual terms, that means the woman is attracted to you.  Since her being attracted to you is irrelevant in your schemes, you are left without access to the valuable commodity.


----------



## Lysistrata

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hatred does seem to be an on-line phenomena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can the same be said of women; or do women not want equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most women want equality.   What you cannot understand is that does not mean they will act like men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women also want sex.  It really is that simple.
> 
> It is why I don't take you or the right wing very seriously about economics, politics, or the law.
> 
> Why do women want equal pay for equal work, like men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, women really do like and want sex.    But, apparently, they don't want it from you.   A fact you seem to have trouble grasping.
> 
> Why would women not want equal pay for equal work?  Not that it has anything to do with the topic, but if a woman can do the same work they should get the same pay.   Can you give one good reason why they shouldn't be paid the same for the same work?
Click to expand...

Pay equals buying power. The ones who want to justify paying us less seem not to notice that we women do not get a 20-25% discount on groceries, medical care, housing, cars, etc.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is pretty clear that something (I don't know what but SOMETHING) is wrong with him.  He is seriously demented.  Could be a serial killer or something for all we know.
> 
> 
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what do you know about women's intuition?   You cannot grasp the concept that women will not strip naked and fall at your feet because you offer a massage with a happy ending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  under our form of Capitalism?
> 
> rich guys may have to call the police if a pry bar won't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could introduce you plenty of guys who don't have a lot of money but still get plenty of action from women.
> 
> Maybe you need to work on increasing your income so you can afford to rent a woman or buy a sex robot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> free chics who prefer, "lies and liars"?  like I said, only women with lousy female intuition do that.
Click to expand...


What lies?   These women want sex with someone who is attractive to them.   Be attractive.  Work on attracting them.  Your competition is certainly doing that.  Why should a woman offer herself to someone who won't even put in the effort to show her she is worth it?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can also be a cultural thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it gets too hot in the kitchen, put your shoes on and get out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hardly ever in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell by your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Junior, you can't tell much of anything.
Click to expand...

I can tell when you are full of fallacy and a "shill for poon".


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your problem not mine. Sex is really an unnecessary part of my existence. Neither my wife not i want kids,  so whst would be the point of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Practice simply for the sake of gender relations in modern times.
> 
> Guys know, practice makes perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women know it too.   I'm sure plenty like to "practice".  But they do so with men who are attractive to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition complain they can't find any more nice guys, if they don't play their game for a relationship, instead of trying to get guys to play their game for pussy.
> 
> Money is like pussy, only much more capitally, effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, lets look at your "economic theory" for pussy.
> 
> First, it is a limited commodity.   Second, it is all owned by women.   If you have a controlled supply of a valuable commodity, why would you give it away?   The only reason is because you think the transaction is worth it.   In sexual terms, that means the woman is attracted to you.  Since her being attracted to you is irrelevant in your schemes, you are left without access to the valuable commodity.
Click to expand...

pussy is a commodity, so is money.

Money is simply more effective at getting Persons to play the game of Capitalism.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hatred does seem to be an on-line phenomena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can the same be said of women; or do women not want equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most women want equality.   What you cannot understand is that does not mean they will act like men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women also want sex.  It really is that simple.
> 
> It is why I don't take you or the right wing very seriously about economics, politics, or the law.
> 
> Why do women want equal pay for equal work, like men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, women really do like and want sex.    But, apparently, they don't want it from you.   A fact you seem to have trouble grasping.
> 
> Why would women not want equal pay for equal work?  Not that it has anything to do with the topic, but if a woman can do the same work they should get the same pay.   Can you give one good reason why they shouldn't be paid the same for the same work?
Click to expand...

I am not willing to lower my standards for poon, yet.  I prefer to use money, since it is like pussy, but simply much more, capitally effective under any form of Capitalism.

You are.  It really is that simple.

Equal pay for equal work.


----------



## Darkwind

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.


Look, I've tried to love as many of you as I can, but there are a lot of you and just one of Me.

You're going to have to give Me a bit more time!


----------



## danielpalos

Lysistrata said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> can the same be said of women; or do women not want equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most women want equality.   What you cannot understand is that does not mean they will act like men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women also want sex.  It really is that simple.
> 
> It is why I don't take you or the right wing very seriously about economics, politics, or the law.
> 
> Why do women want equal pay for equal work, like men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, women really do like and want sex.    But, apparently, they don't want it from you.   A fact you seem to have trouble grasping.
> 
> Why would women not want equal pay for equal work?  Not that it has anything to do with the topic, but if a woman can do the same work they should get the same pay.   Can you give one good reason why they shouldn't be paid the same for the same work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pay equals buying power. The ones who want to justify paying us less seem not to notice that we women do not get a 20-25% discount on groceries, medical care, housing, cars, etc.
Click to expand...

it is about the capitalism of, an amount of work for an amount pay; only the right wing, never gets it.
Socialism is about equality and equal protection of the law.

Health care reform and a fifteen dollar an hour minimum wage!


----------



## OldLady

And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition, say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what do you know about women's intuition?   You cannot grasp the concept that women will not strip naked and fall at your feet because you offer a massage with a happy ending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  under our form of Capitalism?
> 
> rich guys may have to call the police if a pry bar won't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could introduce you plenty of guys who don't have a lot of money but still get plenty of action from women.
> 
> Maybe you need to work on increasing your income so you can afford to rent a woman or buy a sex robot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> free chics who prefer, "lies and liars"?  like I said, only women with lousy female intuition do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies?   These women want sex with someone who is attractive to them.   Be attractive.  Work on attracting them.  Your competition is certainly doing that.  Why should a woman offer herself to someone who won't even put in the effort to show her she is worth it?
Click to expand...

I am not the one who wants a really really serious relationship; without "putting in the work"; I just want to have fun practicing, for now.

Women claim to want really really serious "relationship bailouts" instead of just sex.


----------



## danielpalos

Darkwind said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I've tried to love as many of you as I can, but there are a lot of you and just one of Me.
> 
> You're going to have to give Me a bit more time!
Click to expand...

make appointments for time management purposes!


----------



## danielpalos

OldLady said:


> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.


dear, capitalism says, y'all are simply worthless in the non-porn sector and worthmore in the porn sector.

socialism is about equality and equal protection of the law via that form of Nurture over the Nature of Capitalism.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what do you know about women's intuition?   You cannot grasp the concept that women will not strip naked and fall at your feet because you offer a massage with a happy ending.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  under our form of Capitalism?
> 
> rich guys may have to call the police if a pry bar won't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could introduce you plenty of guys who don't have a lot of money but still get plenty of action from women.
> 
> Maybe you need to work on increasing your income so you can afford to rent a woman or buy a sex robot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> free chics who prefer, "lies and liars"?  like I said, only women with lousy female intuition do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies?   These women want sex with someone who is attractive to them.   Be attractive.  Work on attracting them.  Your competition is certainly doing that.  Why should a woman offer herself to someone who won't even put in the effort to show her she is worth it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not the one who wants a really really serious relations; without "putting in the work"; I just want to have fun practicing, for now.
> 
> Women claim to want really really serious "relationship bailouts" instead of just sex.
Click to expand...


I tell you what, Daniel.  I have a friend who is an attractive woman in her early 40s.   She is just now getting into BDSM.   She wants to be a good Dominatrix.   She also travels a lot for work.

She needs practice.    Would you be willing to trade your "free massage with a happy ending" for your practice for getting tied to a rack and letting her whip you with a cat o'nine tail?    

Both of you can get the practice you need.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what do you know about women's intuition?   You cannot grasp the concept that women will not strip naked and fall at your feet because you offer a massage with a happy ending.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  under our form of Capitalism?
> 
> rich guys may have to call the police if a pry bar won't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could introduce you plenty of guys who don't have a lot of money but still get plenty of action from women.
> 
> Maybe you need to work on increasing your income so you can afford to rent a woman or buy a sex robot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> free chics who prefer, "lies and liars"?  like I said, only women with lousy female intuition do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies?   These women want sex with someone who is attractive to them.   Be attractive.  Work on attracting them.  Your competition is certainly doing that.  Why should a woman offer herself to someone who won't even put in the effort to show her she is worth it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not the one who wants a really really serious relationship; without "putting in the work"; I just want to have fun practicing, for now.
> 
> Women claim to want really really serious "relationship bailouts" instead of just sex.
Click to expand...


I didn't say anything about a relationship.   You want women to submit to your sexual desires without you even being willing to put any effort into getting them there.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, capitalism says, y'all are simply worthless in the non-porn sector and worthmore in the porn sector.
> 
> socialism is about equality and equal protection of the law via that form of Nurture over the Nature of Capitalism.
Click to expand...


No, capitalism does not say that at all.   In fact, capitalism does not show favoritism towards either gender.


----------



## Michelle420

Dan's sexually selfish.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> can the same be said of women; or do women not want equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most women want equality.   What you cannot understand is that does not mean they will act like men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women also want sex.  It really is that simple.
> 
> It is why I don't take you or the right wing very seriously about economics, politics, or the law.
> 
> Why do women want equal pay for equal work, like men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, women really do like and want sex.    But, apparently, they don't want it from you.   A fact you seem to have trouble grasping.
> 
> Why would women not want equal pay for equal work?  Not that it has anything to do with the topic, but if a woman can do the same work they should get the same pay.   Can you give one good reason why they shouldn't be paid the same for the same work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not willing to lower my standards for poon, yet.  I prefer to use money, since it is like pussy, but simply much more, capitally effective under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> You are.  It really is that simple.
> 
> Equal pay for equal work.
Click to expand...


"I am not willing to lower my standards for poon, yet."???     WTF?

You are not willing to lower your standards, and yet you expect women to completely abandon her standards so you can practice.   And you consider that to be equality?


----------



## WinterBorn

drifter said:


> Dan's sexually selfish.



That is the understatement of the week.


----------



## Michelle420

WinterBorn said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan's sexually selfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the understatement of the week.
Click to expand...


His standards are pleasing only himself.


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can also be a cultural thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it gets too hot in the kitchen, put your shoes on and get out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hardly ever in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a LOT of fun things to be done in a kitchen.
Click to expand...


Mine's not  big enough.


----------



## Mindful

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Society can be gravely injuired by the incorrect application of the idea of equality where it does not, and sSo hoild not, actually exist.
> 
> I never suggested the fact that most males accept female equality is a good thing. It isn't. It is, however, a factor thst must be taken into consideration when determining how to fix the issue of Feminist takeover amongst the female population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can also be a cultural thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it gets too hot in the kitchen, put your shoes on and get out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hardly ever in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell by your arguments.
Click to expand...


Arguments? I gave them up years ago.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't understand why the idea that people existing on an equal basis in society offends you. What is your notion of "society"? Why does it not include all of the people in it? News for yous, female people, people who do not have their origins in Europe, people whose skin tones are darker than yours, are also members of "society."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can also be a cultural thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if it gets too hot in the kitchen, put your shoes on and get out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hardly ever in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a LOT of fun things to be done in a kitchen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine's not  big enough.
Click to expand...


So we would have to stand VERY close while we cooked?


----------



## Mindful

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your problem not mine. Sex is really an unnecessary part of my existence. Neither my wife not i want kids,  so whst would be the point of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Practice simply for the sake of gender relations in modern times.
> 
> Guys know, practice makes perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women know it too.   I'm sure plenty like to "practice".  But they do so with men who are attractive to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition complain they can't find any more nice guys, if they don't play their game for a relationship, instead of trying to get guys to play their game for pussy.
> 
> Money is like pussy, only much more capitally, effective.
Click to expand...


That's useful to know.


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can also be a cultural thing.
> 
> 
> 
> if it gets too hot in the kitchen, put your shoes on and get out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hardly ever in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a LOT of fun things to be done in a kitchen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine's not  big enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we would have to stand VERY close while we cooked?
Click to expand...


I don't do much of that either. I can boil an egg.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  under our form of Capitalism?
> 
> rich guys may have to call the police if a pry bar won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could introduce you plenty of guys who don't have a lot of money but still get plenty of action from women.
> 
> Maybe you need to work on increasing your income so you can afford to rent a woman or buy a sex robot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> free chics who prefer, "lies and liars"?  like I said, only women with lousy female intuition do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies?   These women want sex with someone who is attractive to them.   Be attractive.  Work on attracting them.  Your competition is certainly doing that.  Why should a woman offer herself to someone who won't even put in the effort to show her she is worth it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not the one who wants a really really serious relations; without "putting in the work"; I just want to have fun practicing, for now.
> 
> Women claim to want really really serious "relationship bailouts" instead of just sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tell you what, Daniel.  I have a friend who is an attractive woman in her early 40s.   She is just now getting into BDSM.   She wants to be a good Dominatrix.   She also travels a lot for work.
> 
> She needs practice.    Would you be willing to trade your "free massage with a happy ending" for your practice for getting tied to a rack and letting her whip you with a cat o'nine tail?
> 
> Both of you can get the practice you need.
Click to expand...

this is why I don't take you seriously about serious topics.

everybody likes full body massage.  full body massage is not Only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.

only women with lousy female intuition, turn that down in favor of Only getting used by all of the other ones.


----------



## Lysistrata

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least that is where it is expressed.
> 
> As has been stated, most of the hatred stems from insecurity on the part of the males.  And, most of them want to be able to get laid.  Both of which would explain why they don't express this in person.
> 
> Or maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> can the same be said of women; or do women not want equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most women want equality.   What you cannot understand is that does not mean they will act like men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women also want sex.  It really is that simple.
> 
> It is why I don't take you or the right wing very seriously about economics, politics, or the law.
> 
> Why do women want equal pay for equal work, like men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, women really do like and want sex.    But, apparently, they don't want it from you.   A fact you seem to have trouble grasping.
> 
> Why would women not want equal pay for equal work?  Not that it has anything to do with the topic, but if a woman can do the same work they should get the same pay.   Can you give one good reason why they shouldn't be paid the same for the same work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not willing to lower my standards for poon, yet.  I prefer to use money, since it is like pussy, but simply much more, capitally effective under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> You are.  It really is that simple.
> 
> Equal pay for equal work.
Click to expand...


Your references to "poon" and "pussy" indicate only that you view other people purely as objects. Many, or most of us do not. All of us are subject to the mystery of human sexuality. None of us (and I am speaking of the heterosexual experience) can explain the phenomenon of walking past 100 people of the other other sex without being influenced, and then find the hundred-and-first irresistible.None of us knows how this works.


----------



## danielpalos

drifter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan's sexually selfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the understatement of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His standards are pleasing only himself.
Click to expand...

Through full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?


----------



## Michelle420

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could introduce you plenty of guys who don't have a lot of money but still get plenty of action from women.
> 
> Maybe you need to work on increasing your income so you can afford to rent a woman or buy a sex robot.
> 
> 
> 
> free chics who prefer, "lies and liars"?  like I said, only women with lousy female intuition do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies?   These women want sex with someone who is attractive to them.   Be attractive.  Work on attracting them.  Your competition is certainly doing that.  Why should a woman offer herself to someone who won't even put in the effort to show her she is worth it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not the one who wants a really really serious relations; without "putting in the work"; I just want to have fun practicing, for now.
> 
> Women claim to want really really serious "relationship bailouts" instead of just sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tell you what, Daniel.  I have a friend who is an attractive woman in her early 40s.   She is just now getting into BDSM.   She wants to be a good Dominatrix.   She also travels a lot for work.
> 
> She needs practice.    Would you be willing to trade your "free massage with a happy ending" for your practice for getting tied to a rack and letting her whip you with a cat o'nine tail?
> 
> Both of you can get the practice you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is why I don't take you seriously about serious topics.
> 
> everybody likes full body massage.  full body massage is not Only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.
> 
> only women with lousy female intuition, turn that down in favor of Only getting used by all of the other ones.
Click to expand...


Do you give full body massages?


----------



## Mindful

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could introduce you plenty of guys who don't have a lot of money but still get plenty of action from women.
> 
> Maybe you need to work on increasing your income so you can afford to rent a woman or buy a sex robot.
> 
> 
> 
> free chics who prefer, "lies and liars"?  like I said, only women with lousy female intuition do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies?   These women want sex with someone who is attractive to them.   Be attractive.  Work on attracting them.  Your competition is certainly doing that.  Why should a woman offer herself to someone who won't even put in the effort to show her she is worth it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not the one who wants a really really serious relations; without "putting in the work"; I just want to have fun practicing, for now.
> 
> Women claim to want really really serious "relationship bailouts" instead of just sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tell you what, Daniel.  I have a friend who is an attractive woman in her early 40s.   She is just now getting into BDSM.   She wants to be a good Dominatrix.   She also travels a lot for work.
> 
> She needs practice.    Would you be willing to trade your "free massage with a happy ending" for your practice for getting tied to a rack and letting her whip you with a cat o'nine tail?
> 
> Both of you can get the practice you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is why I don't take you seriously about serious topics.
> 
> everybody likes full body massage.  full body massage is not Only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.
> 
> only women with lousy female intuition, turn that down in favor of Only getting used by all of the other ones.
Click to expand...


I like my feet tickled. I made one of my husbands do it.


----------



## danielpalos

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your problem not mine. Sex is really an unnecessary part of my existence. Neither my wife not i want kids,  so whst would be the point of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Practice simply for the sake of gender relations in modern times.
> 
> Guys know, practice makes perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women know it too.   I'm sure plenty like to "practice".  But they do so with men who are attractive to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition complain they can't find any more nice guys, if they don't play their game for a relationship, instead of trying to get guys to play their game for pussy.
> 
> Money is like pussy, only much more capitally, effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's useful to know.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is, especially for guys.  We don't even have to try as hard as women to get some, when we merely have enough money.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> if it gets too hot in the kitchen, put your shoes on and get out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hardly ever in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a LOT of fun things to be done in a kitchen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine's not  big enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we would have to stand VERY close while we cooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do much of that either. I can boil an egg.
Click to expand...


YOu don't have to do any actual cooking.  I'm very good at that too.

Just sit on the counter, look beautiful, and enjoy.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your problem not mine. Sex is really an unnecessary part of my existence. Neither my wife not i want kids,  so whst would be the point of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Practice simply for the sake of gender relations in modern times.
> 
> Guys know, practice makes perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women know it too.   I'm sure plenty like to "practice".  But they do so with men who are attractive to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition complain they can't find any more nice guys, if they don't play their game for a relationship, instead of trying to get guys to play their game for pussy.
> 
> Money is like pussy, only much more capitally, effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's useful to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is, especially for guys.  We don't even have to try as hard as women to get some, when we merely have enough money.
Click to expand...


So why are you begging for "practice"?


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> free chics who prefer, "lies and liars"?  like I said, only women with lousy female intuition do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lies?   These women want sex with someone who is attractive to them.   Be attractive.  Work on attracting them.  Your competition is certainly doing that.  Why should a woman offer herself to someone who won't even put in the effort to show her she is worth it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not the one who wants a really really serious relations; without "putting in the work"; I just want to have fun practicing, for now.
> 
> Women claim to want really really serious "relationship bailouts" instead of just sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tell you what, Daniel.  I have a friend who is an attractive woman in her early 40s.   She is just now getting into BDSM.   She wants to be a good Dominatrix.   She also travels a lot for work.
> 
> She needs practice.    Would you be willing to trade your "free massage with a happy ending" for your practice for getting tied to a rack and letting her whip you with a cat o'nine tail?
> 
> Both of you can get the practice you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is why I don't take you seriously about serious topics.
> 
> everybody likes full body massage.  full body massage is not Only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.
> 
> only women with lousy female intuition, turn that down in favor of Only getting used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my feet tickled. I made one of my husbands do it.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm.....that could be fun.


----------



## danielpalos

Lysistrata said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> can the same be said of women; or do women not want equality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most women want equality.   What you cannot understand is that does not mean they will act like men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women also want sex.  It really is that simple.
> 
> It is why I don't take you or the right wing very seriously about economics, politics, or the law.
> 
> Why do women want equal pay for equal work, like men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, women really do like and want sex.    But, apparently, they don't want it from you.   A fact you seem to have trouble grasping.
> 
> Why would women not want equal pay for equal work?  Not that it has anything to do with the topic, but if a woman can do the same work they should get the same pay.   Can you give one good reason why they shouldn't be paid the same for the same work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not willing to lower my standards for poon, yet.  I prefer to use money, since it is like pussy, but simply much more, capitally effective under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> You are.  It really is that simple.
> 
> Equal pay for equal work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your references to "poon" and "pussy" indicate only that you view other people purely as objects. Many, or most of us do not. All of us are subject to the mystery of human sexuality. None of us (and I am speaking of the heterosexual experience) can explain the phenomenon of walking past 100 people of the other other sex without being influenced, and then find the hundred-and-first irresistible.None of us knows how this works.
Click to expand...

simply stereotyping, may only work, twice a day.

l was talking to a guy, not you.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan's sexually selfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the understatement of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His standards are pleasing only himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Through full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
Click to expand...


So how about that swap of practice for practice with my friend?


----------



## danielpalos

drifter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> free chics who prefer, "lies and liars"?  like I said, only women with lousy female intuition do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lies?   These women want sex with someone who is attractive to them.   Be attractive.  Work on attracting them.  Your competition is certainly doing that.  Why should a woman offer herself to someone who won't even put in the effort to show her she is worth it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not the one who wants a really really serious relations; without "putting in the work"; I just want to have fun practicing, for now.
> 
> Women claim to want really really serious "relationship bailouts" instead of just sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tell you what, Daniel.  I have a friend who is an attractive woman in her early 40s.   She is just now getting into BDSM.   She wants to be a good Dominatrix.   She also travels a lot for work.
> 
> She needs practice.    Would you be willing to trade your "free massage with a happy ending" for your practice for getting tied to a rack and letting her whip you with a cat o'nine tail?
> 
> Both of you can get the practice you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is why I don't take you seriously about serious topics.
> 
> everybody likes full body massage.  full body massage is not Only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.
> 
> only women with lousy female intuition, turn that down in favor of Only getting used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you give full body massages?
Click to expand...

lol.  dear, only the right wing is all (political) talk and no (political) action.

full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work.


----------



## danielpalos

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> free chics who prefer, "lies and liars"?  like I said, only women with lousy female intuition do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lies?   These women want sex with someone who is attractive to them.   Be attractive.  Work on attracting them.  Your competition is certainly doing that.  Why should a woman offer herself to someone who won't even put in the effort to show her she is worth it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not the one who wants a really really serious relations; without "putting in the work"; I just want to have fun practicing, for now.
> 
> Women claim to want really really serious "relationship bailouts" instead of just sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tell you what, Daniel.  I have a friend who is an attractive woman in her early 40s.   She is just now getting into BDSM.   She wants to be a good Dominatrix.   She also travels a lot for work.
> 
> She needs practice.    Would you be willing to trade your "free massage with a happy ending" for your practice for getting tied to a rack and letting her whip you with a cat o'nine tail?
> 
> Both of you can get the practice you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is why I don't take you seriously about serious topics.
> 
> everybody likes full body massage.  full body massage is not Only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.
> 
> only women with lousy female intuition, turn that down in favor of Only getting used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my feet tickled. I made one of my husbands do it.
Click to expand...

being manipulated for pussy.  how wonderful.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What lies?   These women want sex with someone who is attractive to them.   Be attractive.  Work on attracting them.  Your competition is certainly doing that.  Why should a woman offer herself to someone who won't even put in the effort to show her she is worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the one who wants a really really serious relations; without "putting in the work"; I just want to have fun practicing, for now.
> 
> Women claim to want really really serious "relationship bailouts" instead of just sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tell you what, Daniel.  I have a friend who is an attractive woman in her early 40s.   She is just now getting into BDSM.   She wants to be a good Dominatrix.   She also travels a lot for work.
> 
> She needs practice.    Would you be willing to trade your "free massage with a happy ending" for your practice for getting tied to a rack and letting her whip you with a cat o'nine tail?
> 
> Both of you can get the practice you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is why I don't take you seriously about serious topics.
> 
> everybody likes full body massage.  full body massage is not Only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.
> 
> only women with lousy female intuition, turn that down in favor of Only getting used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you give full body massages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  dear, only the right wing is all (political) talk and no (political) action.
> 
> full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work.
Click to expand...


Maybe she just wants a massage without the happy ending or g-spot focus work?


----------



## DGS49

MAYBE, the problem is that Wimmin, and Wimmin's advocates take every criticism of every woman, regardless of how justified, as an attack on all Wimmin.  Maybe even "hateful."

If I say that a certain woman was appointed Chief of Police despite having microscopic qualifications for the job, while there were dozens of highly-qualified men available who wanted the job, that is not "hate" of women.  It is a factual statement that some women find uncomfortable.


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hardly ever in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a LOT of fun things to be done in a kitchen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine's not  big enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we would have to stand VERY close while we cooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do much of that either. I can boil an egg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu don't have to do any actual cooking.  I'm very good at that too.
> 
> Just sit on the counter, look beautiful, and enjoy.
Click to expand...


Don't want grits or shrimps.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What lies?   These women want sex with someone who is attractive to them.   Be attractive.  Work on attracting them.  Your competition is certainly doing that.  Why should a woman offer herself to someone who won't even put in the effort to show her she is worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the one who wants a really really serious relations; without "putting in the work"; I just want to have fun practicing, for now.
> 
> Women claim to want really really serious "relationship bailouts" instead of just sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tell you what, Daniel.  I have a friend who is an attractive woman in her early 40s.   She is just now getting into BDSM.   She wants to be a good Dominatrix.   She also travels a lot for work.
> 
> She needs practice.    Would you be willing to trade your "free massage with a happy ending" for your practice for getting tied to a rack and letting her whip you with a cat o'nine tail?
> 
> Both of you can get the practice you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is why I don't take you seriously about serious topics.
> 
> everybody likes full body massage.  full body massage is not Only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.
> 
> only women with lousy female intuition, turn that down in favor of Only getting used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my feet tickled. I made one of my husbands do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being manipulated for pussy.  how wonderful.
Click to expand...


LMAO!!!!    Says the guy who's whole schtick is manipulating women for his "practice".


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Practice simply for the sake of gender relations in modern times.
> 
> Guys know, practice makes perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women know it too.   I'm sure plenty like to "practice".  But they do so with men who are attractive to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition complain they can't find any more nice guys, if they don't play their game for a relationship, instead of trying to get guys to play their game for pussy.
> 
> Money is like pussy, only much more capitally, effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's useful to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is, especially for guys.  We don't even have to try as hard as women to get some, when we merely have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you begging for "practice"?
Click to expand...

social studies?  women don't seem to actually want equality, they just want be all talk and no action about equality; how like the right wing.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a LOT of fun things to be done in a kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's not  big enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we would have to stand VERY close while we cooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do much of that either. I can boil an egg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu don't have to do any actual cooking.  I'm very good at that too.
> 
> Just sit on the counter, look beautiful, and enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want grits or shrimps.
Click to expand...


I make an absolutely delicious steak.  I also am fairly good at several italian dishes.  A glass of wine and dinner?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan's sexually selfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the understatement of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His standards are pleasing only himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Through full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how about that swap of practice for practice with my friend?
Click to expand...

everybody doesn't enjoy bdsm all the time.  
wait until my next girlfriend loses a bet; and it is my turn to cover it.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the one who wants a really really serious relations; without "putting in the work"; I just want to have fun practicing, for now.
> 
> Women claim to want really really serious "relationship bailouts" instead of just sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you what, Daniel.  I have a friend who is an attractive woman in her early 40s.   She is just now getting into BDSM.   She wants to be a good Dominatrix.   She also travels a lot for work.
> 
> She needs practice.    Would you be willing to trade your "free massage with a happy ending" for your practice for getting tied to a rack and letting her whip you with a cat o'nine tail?
> 
> Both of you can get the practice you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is why I don't take you seriously about serious topics.
> 
> everybody likes full body massage.  full body massage is not Only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.
> 
> only women with lousy female intuition, turn that down in favor of Only getting used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you give full body massages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  dear, only the right wing is all (political) talk and no (political) action.
> 
> full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she just wants a massage without the happy ending or g-spot focus work?
Click to expand...

platonic or non-platonic, ok.  friends help friends.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women know it too.   I'm sure plenty like to "practice".  But they do so with men who are attractive to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition complain they can't find any more nice guys, if they don't play their game for a relationship, instead of trying to get guys to play their game for pussy.
> 
> Money is like pussy, only much more capitally, effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's useful to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is, especially for guys.  We don't even have to try as hard as women to get some, when we merely have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you begging for "practice"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social studies?  women don't seem to actually want equality, they just want be all talk and no action about equality; how like the right wing.
Click to expand...


Only by your definition of equality.  Which, as I have said numerous times, has no bearing on the actual definition of the word.

Remember when you said you weren't going to lower your standards?   Neither are women.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the one who wants a really really serious relations; without "putting in the work"; I just want to have fun practicing, for now.
> 
> Women claim to want really really serious "relationship bailouts" instead of just sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you what, Daniel.  I have a friend who is an attractive woman in her early 40s.   She is just now getting into BDSM.   She wants to be a good Dominatrix.   She also travels a lot for work.
> 
> She needs practice.    Would you be willing to trade your "free massage with a happy ending" for your practice for getting tied to a rack and letting her whip you with a cat o'nine tail?
> 
> Both of you can get the practice you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is why I don't take you seriously about serious topics.
> 
> everybody likes full body massage.  full body massage is not Only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.
> 
> only women with lousy female intuition, turn that down in favor of Only getting used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my feet tickled. I made one of my husbands do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being manipulated for pussy.  how wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!    Says the guy who's whole schtick is manipulating women for his "practice".
Click to expand...

that is all You, baby.


----------



## Mindful

WinterBorn said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's not  big enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we would have to stand VERY close while we cooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do much of that either. I can boil an egg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu don't have to do any actual cooking.  I'm very good at that too.
> 
> Just sit on the counter, look beautiful, and enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want grits or shrimps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I make an absolutely delicious steak.  I also am fairly good at several italian dishes.  A glass of wine and dinner?
Click to expand...


Steak will do it every time.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan's sexually selfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the understatement of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His standards are pleasing only himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Through full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how about that swap of practice for practice with my friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everybody doesn't enjoy bdsm all the time.
> wait until my next girlfriend loses a bet; and it is my turn to cover it.
Click to expand...


Oh, so it matters if it turns YOU on or not.  But women should fall at your feet even if it doesn't turn them on.

Hypocrisy is not an attractive feature, Dannyboy.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you what, Daniel.  I have a friend who is an attractive woman in her early 40s.   She is just now getting into BDSM.   She wants to be a good Dominatrix.   She also travels a lot for work.
> 
> She needs practice.    Would you be willing to trade your "free massage with a happy ending" for your practice for getting tied to a rack and letting her whip you with a cat o'nine tail?
> 
> Both of you can get the practice you need.
> 
> 
> 
> this is why I don't take you seriously about serious topics.
> 
> everybody likes full body massage.  full body massage is not Only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.
> 
> only women with lousy female intuition, turn that down in favor of Only getting used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you give full body massages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  dear, only the right wing is all (political) talk and no (political) action.
> 
> full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she just wants a massage without the happy ending or g-spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> platonic or non-platonic, ok.  friends help friends.
Click to expand...


And she wants help with a nonsexual massage.  Is something wrong with that?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition complain they can't find any more nice guys, if they don't play their game for a relationship, instead of trying to get guys to play their game for pussy.
> 
> Money is like pussy, only much more capitally, effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's useful to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is, especially for guys.  We don't even have to try as hard as women to get some, when we merely have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you begging for "practice"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social studies?  women don't seem to actually want equality, they just want be all talk and no action about equality; how like the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only by your definition of equality.  Which, as I have said numerous times, has no bearing on the actual definition of the word.
> 
> Remember when you said you weren't going to lower your standards?   Neither are women.
Click to expand...

dude, you have nothing but fallacy not any valid arguments.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you what, Daniel.  I have a friend who is an attractive woman in her early 40s.   She is just now getting into BDSM.   She wants to be a good Dominatrix.   She also travels a lot for work.
> 
> She needs practice.    Would you be willing to trade your "free massage with a happy ending" for your practice for getting tied to a rack and letting her whip you with a cat o'nine tail?
> 
> Both of you can get the practice you need.
> 
> 
> 
> this is why I don't take you seriously about serious topics.
> 
> everybody likes full body massage.  full body massage is not Only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.
> 
> only women with lousy female intuition, turn that down in favor of Only getting used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my feet tickled. I made one of my husbands do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being manipulated for pussy.  how wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!    Says the guy who's whole schtick is manipulating women for his "practice".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is all You, baby.
Click to expand...


It is me pointing out your manipulations.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the understatement of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His standards are pleasing only himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Through full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how about that swap of practice for practice with my friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everybody doesn't enjoy bdsm all the time.
> wait until my next girlfriend loses a bet; and it is my turn to cover it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so it matters if it turns YOU on or not.  But women should fall at your feet even if it doesn't turn them on.
> 
> Hypocrisy is not an attractive feature, Dannyboy.
Click to expand...

learn how to read, dear.
comparing apples and oranges is not very useful.


----------



## WinterBorn

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we would have to stand VERY close while we cooked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do much of that either. I can boil an egg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu don't have to do any actual cooking.  I'm very good at that too.
> 
> Just sit on the counter, look beautiful, and enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want grits or shrimps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I make an absolutely delicious steak.  I also am fairly good at several italian dishes.  A glass of wine and dinner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steak will do it every time.
Click to expand...


Then I am sure we could have a wonderful time in the kitchen.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is why I don't take you seriously about serious topics.
> 
> everybody likes full body massage.  full body massage is not Only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.
> 
> only women with lousy female intuition, turn that down in favor of Only getting used by all of the other ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my feet tickled. I made one of my husbands do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being manipulated for pussy.  how wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!    Says the guy who's whole schtick is manipulating women for his "practice".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is all You, baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is me pointing out your manipulations.
Click to expand...

Mr. Projector, has spoken.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> His standards are pleasing only himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Through full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how about that swap of practice for practice with my friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everybody doesn't enjoy bdsm all the time.
> wait until my next girlfriend loses a bet; and it is my turn to cover it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so it matters if it turns YOU on or not.  But women should fall at your feet even if it doesn't turn them on.
> 
> Hypocrisy is not an attractive feature, Dannyboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> learn how to read, dear.
> comparing apples and oranges is not very useful.
Click to expand...


The acts are not the same.   But wanting to practice is the same.   You wanting women to submit, whether they want it or not is why you show yourself to by a hypocrite.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's useful to know.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is, especially for guys.  We don't even have to try as hard as women to get some, when we merely have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why are you begging for "practice"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social studies?  women don't seem to actually want equality, they just want be all talk and no action about equality; how like the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only by your definition of equality.  Which, as I have said numerous times, has no bearing on the actual definition of the word.
> 
> Remember when you said you weren't going to lower your standards?   Neither are women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, you have nothing but fallacy not any valid arguments.
Click to expand...


I have presented a perfectly valid argument.  No fallacies here.   Unless you would like to point out the exact fallacy?


----------



## Bonzi

Gross


----------



## Mindful

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What lies?   These women want sex with someone who is attractive to them.   Be attractive.  Work on attracting them.  Your competition is certainly doing that.  Why should a woman offer herself to someone who won't even put in the effort to show her she is worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the one who wants a really really serious relations; without "putting in the work"; I just want to have fun practicing, for now.
> 
> Women claim to want really really serious "relationship bailouts" instead of just sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tell you what, Daniel.  I have a friend who is an attractive woman in her early 40s.   She is just now getting into BDSM.   She wants to be a good Dominatrix.   She also travels a lot for work.
> 
> She needs practice.    Would you be willing to trade your "free massage with a happy ending" for your practice for getting tied to a rack and letting her whip you with a cat o'nine tail?
> 
> Both of you can get the practice you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is why I don't take you seriously about serious topics.
> 
> everybody likes full body massage.  full body massage is not Only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.
> 
> only women with lousy female intuition, turn that down in favor of Only getting used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my feet tickled. I made one of my husbands do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being manipulated for pussy.  how wonderful.
Click to expand...


I beg your pardon?

He did it for the sheer love  of me.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like my feet tickled. I made one of my husbands do it.
> 
> 
> 
> being manipulated for pussy.  how wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!    Says the guy who's whole schtick is manipulating women for his "practice".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is all You, baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is me pointing out your manipulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Projector, has spoken.
Click to expand...


For someone who says I should learn to read, you have issues with that skill yourself.

Do you know the difference between manipulation and seduction?


----------



## Esmeralda

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your problem not mine. Sex is really an unnecessary part of my existence. Neither my wife not i want kids,  so whst would be the point of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Practice simply for the sake of gender relations in modern times.
> 
> Guys know, practice makes perfect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women know it too.   I'm sure plenty like to "practice".  But they do so with men who are attractive to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition complain they can't find any more nice guys, if they don't play their game for a relationship, instead of trying to get guys to play their game for pussy.
> 
> Money is like pussy, only much more capitally, effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's useful to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is, especially for guys.  We don't even have to try as hard as women to get some, when we merely have enough money.
Click to expand...

You speak loser speak.   The way  you talk abut women is the way men who are losers with women talk, and it emanates from you as a very bad toxic smell.  I imagine you drive women off without much difficulty.

If you want to be happy and learn how to really enjoy being with a woman, and I don't mean just sex, get some therapy: you are really messed up.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a LOT of fun things to be done in a kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's not  big enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we would have to stand VERY close while we cooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do much of that either. I can boil an egg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu don't have to do any actual cooking.  I'm very good at that too.
> 
> Just sit on the counter, look beautiful, and enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want grits or shrimps.
Click to expand...



What if..with 'mater gravy?  

Don't knock it 'til you've tried it.


----------



## Vastator

OldLady said:


> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.


Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?


----------



## Michelle420

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
Click to expand...


You can get a blowjob from a male peer and fuck his ass too.


----------



## Lysistrata

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan's sexually selfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the understatement of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His standards are pleasing only himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Through full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how about that swap of practice for practice with my friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everybody doesn't enjoy bdsm all the time.
> wait until my next girlfriend loses a bet; and it is my turn to cover it.
Click to expand...

I'm laughing my ass off at you folks. Sex, BDSM, and cooking. Your banter reminds me of a scene from the ridiculous "Fifty Shades" series. She drags her billionaire off to the supermarket because she doesn't have groceries in her apartment. He is flummoxed. Billionaires don't set foot in supermarkets. They get back to her apartment. She wants sex first. He wants to eat first. So he has to help with the cooking. She sets him to chopping peppers and the man ain't got a clue as to how to do it. She goes about preparing the meal while making sure that she rubs up against him at every opportunity. It was funny. She succeeds in taming the billionaire boy in this story by refusing to be a sycophant like the rest of those he knows and reminding him when necessary that he is an asshole.


----------



## Darkwind

Lysistrata said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the understatement of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His standards are pleasing only himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Through full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how about that swap of practice for practice with my friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everybody doesn't enjoy bdsm all the time.
> wait until my next girlfriend loses a bet; and it is my turn to cover it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm laughing my ass off at you folks. Sex, BDSM, and cooking. Your banter reminds me of a scene from the ridiculous "Fifty Shades" series. She drags her billionaire off to the supermarket because she doesn't have groceries in her apartment. He is flummoxed. Billionaires don't set foot in supermarkets. They get back to her apartment. She wants sex first. He wants to eat first. So he has to help with the cooking. She sets him to chopping peppers and the man ain't got a clue as to how to do it. She goes about preparing the meal while making sure that she rubs up against him at every opportunity. It was funny. She succeeds in taming the billionaire boy in this story by refusing to be a sycophant like the rest of those he knows and reminding him when necessary that he is an asshole.
Click to expand...

Which is why the whole '50 Shades' thing was just so much tripe.   Poorly prepared tripe at that!


----------



## Michelle420

Darkwind said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> His standards are pleasing only himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Through full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how about that swap of practice for practice with my friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everybody doesn't enjoy bdsm all the time.
> wait until my next girlfriend loses a bet; and it is my turn to cover it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm laughing my ass off at you folks. Sex, BDSM, and cooking. Your banter reminds me of a scene from the ridiculous "Fifty Shades" series. She drags her billionaire off to the supermarket because she doesn't have groceries in her apartment. He is flummoxed. Billionaires don't set foot in supermarkets. They get back to her apartment. She wants sex first. He wants to eat first. So he has to help with the cooking. She sets him to chopping peppers and the man ain't got a clue as to how to do it. She goes about preparing the meal while making sure that she rubs up against him at every opportunity. It was funny. She succeeds in taming the billionaire boy in this story by refusing to be a sycophant like the rest of those he knows and reminding him when necessary that he is an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why the whole '50 Shades' thing was just so much tripe.   Poorly prepared tripe at that!
Click to expand...


Didn't watch it but sounds funny.


----------



## Mindful

You should all go and live in France. They're civilised about these things there.

 Ménage a trois is quite normal.


----------



## Darkwind

drifter said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Through full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how about that swap of practice for practice with my friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everybody doesn't enjoy bdsm all the time.
> wait until my next girlfriend loses a bet; and it is my turn to cover it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm laughing my ass off at you folks. Sex, BDSM, and cooking. Your banter reminds me of a scene from the ridiculous "Fifty Shades" series. She drags her billionaire off to the supermarket because she doesn't have groceries in her apartment. He is flummoxed. Billionaires don't set foot in supermarkets. They get back to her apartment. She wants sex first. He wants to eat first. So he has to help with the cooking. She sets him to chopping peppers and the man ain't got a clue as to how to do it. She goes about preparing the meal while making sure that she rubs up against him at every opportunity. It was funny. She succeeds in taming the billionaire boy in this story by refusing to be a sycophant like the rest of those he knows and reminding him when necessary that he is an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why the whole '50 Shades' thing was just so much tripe.   Poorly prepared tripe at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't watch it but sounds funny.
Click to expand...

It was practically unreadable.  I still can't understand the popularity that swirled around it at the time.  Maybe because it was published as a mainstream novel and was a bit more 'abnormal' than the usual softcore found in romance novels.


----------



## Darkwind

Mindful said:


> You should all go and live in France. They're civilised about these things there.
> 
> Ménage a trois is quite normal.


If only they bathed more regularly.   LOL

Who knows, maybe they do now.  I know about 30 years ago or so, they were...um...not to disposed to bathing every day.


----------



## Mindful

Darkwind said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all go and live in France. They're civilised about these things there.
> 
> Ménage a trois is quite normal.
> 
> 
> 
> If only they bathed more regularly.   LOL
> 
> Who knows, maybe they do now.  I know about 30 years ago or so, they were...um...not to disposed to bathing every day.
Click to expand...


It's not good to take baths every day. Strips the skin.


----------



## Darkwind

Mindful said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all go and live in France. They're civilised about these things there.
> 
> Ménage a trois is quite normal.
> 
> 
> 
> If only they bathed more regularly.   LOL
> 
> Who knows, maybe they do now.  I know about 30 years ago or so, they were...um...not to disposed to bathing every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not good to take baths every day. Strips the skin.
Click to expand...

Perhaps, but I have been addicted to a daily shower since I was 7 and have rarely gone more than a day, maybe two, without one.  They make products to moisturize if it becomes a problem.

Having said that, I would not be opposed a Menage a trois or fifty.


----------



## Lysistrata

Darkwind said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> His standards are pleasing only himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Through full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how about that swap of practice for practice with my friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everybody doesn't enjoy bdsm all the time.
> wait until my next girlfriend loses a bet; and it is my turn to cover it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm laughing my ass off at you folks. Sex, BDSM, and cooking. Your banter reminds me of a scene from the ridiculous "Fifty Shades" series. She drags her billionaire off to the supermarket because she doesn't have groceries in her apartment. He is flummoxed. Billionaires don't set foot in supermarkets. They get back to her apartment. She wants sex first. He wants to eat first. So he has to help with the cooking. She sets him to chopping peppers and the man ain't got a clue as to how to do it. She goes about preparing the meal while making sure that she rubs up against him at every opportunity. It was funny. She succeeds in taming the billionaire boy in this story by refusing to be a sycophant like the rest of those he knows and reminding him when necessary that he is an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why the whole '50 Shades' thing was just so much tripe.   Poorly prepared tripe at that!
Click to expand...

It seriously was awful. As a literature fan, I have to attest to this. Both the writing of the books and the attempts at film adaptation, poorly written, poorly scripted for the screen, poorly acted, and poorly edited. But there was some humor in it and this occurred between the two principle characters. A lot of people missed the humor. It is classic in storytelling of any sort that the lovebirds have to have some sort of a fight with each other, just to establish territory. Then the dueling and the fun begins.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
Click to expand...


If you don't know answer to that question by now..

How old are you?


----------



## Marion Morrison

drifter said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get a blowjob from a male peer and fuck his ass too.
Click to expand...


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Through full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how about that swap of practice for practice with my friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everybody doesn't enjoy bdsm all the time.
> wait until my next girlfriend loses a bet; and it is my turn to cover it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so it matters if it turns YOU on or not.  But women should fall at your feet even if it doesn't turn them on.
> 
> Hypocrisy is not an attractive feature, Dannyboy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> learn how to read, dear.
> comparing apples and oranges is not very useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The acts are not the same.   But wanting to practice is the same.   You wanting women to submit, whether they want it or not is why you show yourself to by a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Any women want to volunteer for full body massage with happy ending and g spot focus work, practice?

You are welcome to be a friend and help me get, really really good at it.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is, especially for guys.  We don't even have to try as hard as women to get some, when we merely have enough money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why are you begging for "practice"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> social studies?  women don't seem to actually want equality, they just want be all talk and no action about equality; how like the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only by your definition of equality.  Which, as I have said numerous times, has no bearing on the actual definition of the word.
> 
> Remember when you said you weren't going to lower your standards?   Neither are women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, you have nothing but fallacy not any valid arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have presented a perfectly valid argument.  No fallacies here.   Unless you would like to point out the exact fallacy?
Click to expand...

Nothing but red herrings.


----------



## Michelle420

Marion Morrison said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get a blowjob from a male peer and fuck his ass too.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Just helping Vast out. He doesn't have to have a woman if it's just too much work for him.


----------



## danielpalos

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the one who wants a really really serious relations; without "putting in the work"; I just want to have fun practicing, for now.
> 
> Women claim to want really really serious "relationship bailouts" instead of just sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you what, Daniel.  I have a friend who is an attractive woman in her early 40s.   She is just now getting into BDSM.   She wants to be a good Dominatrix.   She also travels a lot for work.
> 
> She needs practice.    Would you be willing to trade your "free massage with a happy ending" for your practice for getting tied to a rack and letting her whip you with a cat o'nine tail?
> 
> Both of you can get the practice you need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is why I don't take you seriously about serious topics.
> 
> everybody likes full body massage.  full body massage is not Only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.
> 
> only women with lousy female intuition, turn that down in favor of Only getting used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my feet tickled. I made one of my husbands do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being manipulated for pussy.  how wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg your pardon?
> 
> He did it for the sheer love  of me.
Click to expand...

Nice guys do.


----------



## danielpalos

Esmeralda said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Practice simply for the sake of gender relations in modern times.
> 
> Guys know, practice makes perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women know it too.   I'm sure plenty like to "practice".  But they do so with men who are attractive to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition complain they can't find any more nice guys, if they don't play their game for a relationship, instead of trying to get guys to play their game for pussy.
> 
> Money is like pussy, only much more capitally, effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's useful to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is, especially for guys.  We don't even have to try as hard as women to get some, when we merely have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You speak loser speak.   The way  you talk abut women is the way men who are losers with women talk, and it emanates from you as a very bad toxic smell.  I imagine you drive women off without much difficulty.
> 
> If you want to be happy and learn how to really enjoy being with a woman, and I don't mean just sex, get some therapy: you are really messed up.
Click to expand...

If Only, I could find nice girls for free when I don't have any money.


----------



## danielpalos

Mindful said:


> You should all go and live in France. They're civilised about these things there.
> 
> Ménage a trois is quite normal.


I am advocating for polygamy so every woman can marry a nice guy.


----------



## Mindful

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you what, Daniel.  I have a friend who is an attractive woman in her early 40s.   She is just now getting into BDSM.   She wants to be a good Dominatrix.   She also travels a lot for work.
> 
> She needs practice.    Would you be willing to trade your "free massage with a happy ending" for your practice for getting tied to a rack and letting her whip you with a cat o'nine tail?
> 
> Both of you can get the practice you need.
> 
> 
> 
> this is why I don't take you seriously about serious topics.
> 
> everybody likes full body massage.  full body massage is not Only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.
> 
> only women with lousy female intuition, turn that down in favor of Only getting used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like my feet tickled. I made one of my husbands do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being manipulated for pussy.  how wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg your pardon?
> 
> He did it for the sheer love  of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice guys do.
Click to expand...


Nice or nasty plays no role in it, where love is concerned.


----------



## Esmeralda

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all go and live in France. They're civilised about these things there.
> 
> Ménage a trois is quite normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I am advocating for polygamy so every woman can marry a nice guy.
Click to expand...


Who wants a nice guy?


----------



## Michelle420

danielpalos said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women know it too.   I'm sure plenty like to "practice".  But they do so with men who are attractive to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition complain they can't find any more nice guys, if they don't play their game for a relationship, instead of trying to get guys to play their game for pussy.
> 
> Money is like pussy, only much more capitally, effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's useful to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is, especially for guys.  We don't even have to try as hard as women to get some, when we merely have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You speak loser speak.   The way  you talk abut women is the way men who are losers with women talk, and it emanates from you as a very bad toxic smell.  I imagine you drive women off without much difficulty.
> 
> If you want to be happy and learn how to really enjoy being with a woman, and I don't mean just sex, get some therapy: you are really messed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Only, I could find nice girls for free when I don't have any money.
Click to expand...


Try being a nice guy.


----------



## danielpalos

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is why I don't take you seriously about serious topics.
> 
> everybody likes full body massage.  full body massage is not Only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.
> 
> only women with lousy female intuition, turn that down in favor of Only getting used by all of the other ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my feet tickled. I made one of my husbands do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being manipulated for pussy.  how wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg your pardon?
> 
> He did it for the sheer love  of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice guys do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice or nasty plays no role in it, where love is concerned.
Click to expand...

Only women with lousy female intuition, say that.


----------



## danielpalos

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all go and live in France. They're civilised about these things there.
> 
> Ménage a trois is quite normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I am advocating for polygamy so every woman can marry a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who wants a nice guy?
Click to expand...

How about, quantum marriage for quantum gender based solutions?


----------



## danielpalos

drifter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition complain they can't find any more nice guys, if they don't play their game for a relationship, instead of trying to get guys to play their game for pussy.
> 
> Money is like pussy, only much more capitally, effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's useful to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is, especially for guys.  We don't even have to try as hard as women to get some, when we merely have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You speak loser speak.   The way  you talk abut women is the way men who are losers with women talk, and it emanates from you as a very bad toxic smell.  I imagine you drive women off without much difficulty.
> 
> If you want to be happy and learn how to really enjoy being with a woman, and I don't mean just sex, get some therapy: you are really messed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Only, I could find nice girls for free when I don't have any money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try being a nice guy.
Click to expand...

I only claim to be a mostly nice guy.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's useful to know.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is, especially for guys.  We don't even have to try as hard as women to get some, when we merely have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You speak loser speak.   The way  you talk abut women is the way men who are losers with women talk, and it emanates from you as a very bad toxic smell.  I imagine you drive women off without much difficulty.
> 
> If you want to be happy and learn how to really enjoy being with a woman, and I don't mean just sex, get some therapy: you are really messed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Only, I could find nice girls for free when I don't have any money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try being a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only claim to be a mostly nice guy.
Click to expand...


Sex robots were invented for people like you.


----------



## Michelle420

danielpalos said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's useful to know.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is, especially for guys.  We don't even have to try as hard as women to get some, when we merely have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You speak loser speak.   The way  you talk abut women is the way men who are losers with women talk, and it emanates from you as a very bad toxic smell.  I imagine you drive women off without much difficulty.
> 
> If you want to be happy and learn how to really enjoy being with a woman, and I don't mean just sex, get some therapy: you are really messed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Only, I could find nice girls for free when I don't have any money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try being a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only claim to be a mostly nice guy.
Click to expand...


My boyfriend is not a nice guy. But he is nice to me.


----------



## ChrisL

My boyfriend is a nice guy.  Everyone likes him and he is easy going and easy to get along with.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is, especially for guys.  We don't even have to try as hard as women to get some, when we merely have enough money.
> 
> 
> 
> You speak loser speak.   The way  you talk abut women is the way men who are losers with women talk, and it emanates from you as a very bad toxic smell.  I imagine you drive women off without much difficulty.
> 
> If you want to be happy and learn how to really enjoy being with a woman, and I don't mean just sex, get some therapy: you are really messed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Only, I could find nice girls for free when I don't have any money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try being a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only claim to be a mostly nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex robots were invented for people like you.
Click to expand...

Woe, is me; wives from Stepford, Inc. is still, Only science fiction.


----------



## danielpalos

so, what about it, chics; let's solve our social problems, in quantum manners and fashions.


----------



## ChrisL

Babies just love him.  It is so weird.  Every time see a baby at a restaurant or whatever, it will just stare at him and smile and sometimes laugh.  I told him it's because he's funny looking!


----------



## Michelle420

I think you should make a singles thread as an experiment so we can see where you fuck up in your wooing strategy.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> I think you should make a singles thread as an experiment so we can see where you fuck up in your wooing strategy.



Is that really necessary?  I mean, it is pretty clear, no?  Dude is a fucked up mess.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> Babies just love him.  It is so weird.  Every time see a baby at a restaurant or whatever, it will just stare at him and smile and sometimes laugh.  I told him it's because he's funny looking!



So Sweet. My boyfriend is rough around the edges looking so he comes off intimidating but when we are alone he's sweet and funny. We laugh alot together he thinks I'm a weirdo but in a funny way.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should make a singles thread as an experiment so we can see where you fuck up in your wooing strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really necessary?  I mean, it is pretty clear, no?  Dude is a fucked up mess.
Click to expand...


No, it's not but Daniel seems lonely so I felt pity.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should make a singles thread as an experiment so we can see where you fuck up in your wooing strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really necessary?  I mean, it is pretty clear, no?  Dude is a fucked up mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not it's not but Daniel seems lonely so I felt pity.
Click to expand...


It's his own fault.  He continues to act like a weirdo and refuses to take any advice.  That's all on him.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should make a singles thread as an experiment so we can see where you fuck up in your wooing strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really necessary?  I mean, it is pretty clear, no?  Dude is a fucked up mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not it's not but Daniel seems lonely so I felt pity.
Click to expand...


I mean, he is clearly insane.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should make a singles thread as an experiment so we can see where you fuck up in your wooing strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really necessary?  I mean, it is pretty clear, no?  Dude is a fucked up mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not it's not but Daniel seems lonely so I felt pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean, he is clearly insane.
Click to expand...

 
Your right. He is. So sad.


----------



## danielpalos

lol.  nothing but defletion, chics?

only wo-men are that inferior.

I already know I merely need money; only women are the ones engaged in female fantasy, instead of quantum computing.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should make a singles thread as an experiment so we can see where you fuck up in your wooing strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really necessary?  I mean, it is pretty clear, no?  Dude is a fucked up mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not it's not but Daniel seems lonely so I felt pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean, he is clearly insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your right. He is. So sad.
Click to expand...


Yeah well, he's also a jerk, so it's not that sad.  He views women as nothing but prostitutes, so . . . . I don't feel sorry for him one bit.  Let him go spend his money on a sex robot or something.    That is what those things were invented for, men who are socially inept in one way or another.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> lol.  nothing but defletion, chics?
> 
> only wo-men are that inferior.
> 
> I already know I merely need money; only women are the ones engaged in female fantasy, instead of quantum computing.



I know, right?  Even the sex robots cost money.  You cheap little fucker.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should make a singles thread as an experiment so we can see where you fuck up in your wooing strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really necessary?  I mean, it is pretty clear, no?  Dude is a fucked up mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not it's not but Daniel seems lonely so I felt pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean, he is clearly insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your right. He is. So sad.
Click to expand...


Add cheapskate to the list.  So we already know he is insane, weird, creepy, and is a cheapskate.  All bad qualities.


----------



## danielpalos

Nothing but ad hominems instead of better friendship at lower cost.

It is mostly all I get for free.

Only Bad girls do that.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> Nothing but ad hominems instead of better friendship at lower cost.
> 
> It is mostly all I get for free.
> 
> Only Bad girls do that.



The problem for you seems to be that nobody is really vying to get your friendship or any other kind of relationship with you.  Perhaps the problem is you and not women or anyone else?  Has that thought ever occurred to you before?


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> Nothing but ad hominems instead of better friendship at lower cost.
> 
> It is mostly all I get for free.
> 
> Only Bad girls do that.



Maybe if you weren't so creepy, more women would speak to you?


----------



## WinterBorn

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's not  big enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we would have to stand VERY close while we cooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do much of that either. I can boil an egg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu don't have to do any actual cooking.  I'm very good at that too.
> 
> Just sit on the counter, look beautiful, and enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want grits or shrimps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What if..with 'mater gravy?
> 
> Don't knock it 'til you've tried it.
Click to expand...


I make a creole shrmp & grits that is amazing.   But if milady wants steak, I will go there instead.


----------



## WinterBorn

Darkwind said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> His standards are pleasing only himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Through full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how about that swap of practice for practice with my friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everybody doesn't enjoy bdsm all the time.
> wait until my next girlfriend loses a bet; and it is my turn to cover it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm laughing my ass off at you folks. Sex, BDSM, and cooking. Your banter reminds me of a scene from the ridiculous "Fifty Shades" series. She drags her billionaire off to the supermarket because she doesn't have groceries in her apartment. He is flummoxed. Billionaires don't set foot in supermarkets. They get back to her apartment. She wants sex first. He wants to eat first. So he has to help with the cooking. She sets him to chopping peppers and the man ain't got a clue as to how to do it. She goes about preparing the meal while making sure that she rubs up against him at every opportunity. It was funny. She succeeds in taming the billionaire boy in this story by refusing to be a sycophant like the rest of those he knows and reminding him when necessary that he is an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why the whole '50 Shades' thing was just so much tripe.   Poorly prepared tripe at that!
Click to expand...


50 Shades was not about BDSM.  It was about rape and a teenagers fantasy of a billionaire.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but ad hominems instead of better friendship at lower cost.
> 
> It is mostly all I get for free.
> 
> Only Bad girls do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you weren't so creepy, more women would speak to you?
Click to expand...


I think he is "on the spectrum" as well.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like my feet tickled. I made one of my husbands do it.
> 
> 
> 
> being manipulated for pussy.  how wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg your pardon?
> 
> He did it for the sheer love  of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice guys do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice or nasty plays no role in it, where love is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition, say that.
Click to expand...


Only a boy who has never experienced love would say it has anything to do with intuition.

And your profile claims you are 54 years old?


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> being manipulated for pussy.  how wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beg your pardon?
> 
> He did it for the sheer love  of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice guys do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice or nasty plays no role in it, where love is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only a boy who has never experienced love would say it has anything to do with intuition.
> 
> And your profile claims you are 54 years old?
Click to expand...


Deranged and desperate.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> lol.  nothing but defletion, chics?
> 
> only wo-men are that inferior.
> 
> I already know I merely need money; only women are the ones engaged in female fantasy, instead of quantum computing.



Daniel, look at the responses you have gotten from females on these forums.  There have been 5 or 6 tell you that you are creepy and crazy.  But you still insist the issue is with them?   lol


----------



## Darkwind

WinterBorn said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Through full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how about that swap of practice for practice with my friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everybody doesn't enjoy bdsm all the time.
> wait until my next girlfriend loses a bet; and it is my turn to cover it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm laughing my ass off at you folks. Sex, BDSM, and cooking. Your banter reminds me of a scene from the ridiculous "Fifty Shades" series. She drags her billionaire off to the supermarket because she doesn't have groceries in her apartment. He is flummoxed. Billionaires don't set foot in supermarkets. They get back to her apartment. She wants sex first. He wants to eat first. So he has to help with the cooking. She sets him to chopping peppers and the man ain't got a clue as to how to do it. She goes about preparing the meal while making sure that she rubs up against him at every opportunity. It was funny. She succeeds in taming the billionaire boy in this story by refusing to be a sycophant like the rest of those he knows and reminding him when necessary that he is an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why the whole '50 Shades' thing was just so much tripe.   Poorly prepared tripe at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 50 Shades was not about BDSM.  It was about rape and a teenagers fantasy of a billionaire.
Click to expand...

It was about as poorly written a novel on any subject as could be found.  I don't think the author knew what it was about.


----------



## Vastator

drifter said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get a blowjob from a male peer and fuck his ass too.
Click to expand...

Only of you're a homo.  But then...  This thread would be of no interest to you...


----------



## Uncensored2008

ScienceRocks said:


> Because so many women hate men.
> 
> They hate seeing men be successful
> They hate seeing men be happy
> They hate when men want something special for themselves like a mag or club...So they have it closed down all while women can have their own.
> They hate fairness with men and want to rule over them
> They want to silence men and men won't have it
> 
> Wake up



Still haven't found a woman willing to go a date with you, eh matty?

There IS a reason for that....


----------



## TNHarley

I love women. 
But that doesnt mean a lot of them dont suck greasy prison dick


----------



## Vastator

drifter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get a blowjob from a male peer and fuck his ass too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just helping Vast out. He doesn't have to have a woman if it's just too much work for him.
Click to expand...

Why have one when you can have 5+...?  Still you avoided my question.  That's the second one now.  Why?


----------



## Vastator

ChrisL said:


> My boyfriend is a nice guy.  Everyone likes him and he is easy going and easy to get along with.


Everyone likes a beta.  No struggle for the top position...


----------



## Michelle420

Vastator said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get a blowjob from a male peer and fuck his ass too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only of you're a homo.  But then...  This thread would be of no interest to you...
Click to expand...


I am just pointing out you don't need a woman for sex either friendo. Your problem is you were born good looking so you some women have let you believe your attitude is normal. Handsome men are sometimes deluded.


----------



## Vastator

drifter said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get a blowjob from a male peer and fuck his ass too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only of you're a homo.  But then...  This thread would be of no interest to you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just pointing out you don't need a woman for sex either friendo. Your problem is you were born good looking so you some women have let you believe your attitude is normal. Handsome men are sometimes deluded.
Click to expand...

But you do need a woman for sex,  if you aren't a homo.  So for a straight male,  what does a woman offer a man besides sex; that he can't get from his male peers?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ScienceRocks said:


> Because so many women hate men.
> 
> They hate seeing men be successful
> They hate seeing men be happy
> They hate when men want something special for themselves like a mag or club...So they have it closed down all while women can have their own.
> They hate fairness with men and want to rule over them
> They want to silence men and men won't have it
> 
> Wake up



Spoken like a true homosexual  male.  Why do you want to be like them?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ScienceRocks said:


> Men in general don't like repression and attempts at silencing our freedom of speech or ability to live the way we wish.
> 
> Women want to silence us and put under their boot heal. That's not going to work as men are very good at getting out from under the heal of other men that are far more violent and capable.



Under the "heal"?  Do you need a doctor?


----------



## Michelle420

Vastator said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get a blowjob from a male peer and fuck his ass too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only of you're a homo.  But then...  This thread would be of no interest to you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just pointing out you don't need a woman for sex either friendo. Your problem is you were born good looking so you some women have let you believe your attitude is normal. Handsome men are sometimes deluded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you do need a woman for sex,  if you aren't a homo.  So for a straight male,  what does a woman offer a man besides sex; that he can't get from his male peers?
Click to expand...


I don't need a woman for sex  a straight male can get sex from his male peers too. I've heard about those down low fellas.


----------



## Vastator

drifter said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a blowjob from a male peer and fuck his ass too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only of you're a homo.  But then...  This thread would be of no interest to you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just pointing out you don't need a woman for sex either friendo. Your problem is you were born good looking so you some women have let you believe your attitude is normal. Handsome men are sometimes deluded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you do need a woman for sex,  if you aren't a homo.  So for a straight male,  what does a woman offer a man besides sex; that he can't get from his male peers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need a woman for sex  a straight male can get sex from his male peers too. I've heard about those down low fellas.
Click to expand...

Again you dodge the question.  Why?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Pinky Binky said:


> If you looked like Maddy Albright, wouldn't you be a man hatter too?



What do men's hats have to do with it?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

drifter said:


> Pinky Binky said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you looked like Maddy Albright, wouldn't you be a man hatter too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look like Oprah.
Click to expand...


That might not be a good thing either!


----------



## Michelle420

Vastator said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a blowjob from a male peer and fuck his ass too.
> 
> 
> 
> Only of you're a homo.  But then...  This thread would be of no interest to you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just pointing out you don't need a woman for sex either friendo. Your problem is you were born good looking so you some women have let you believe your attitude is normal. Handsome men are sometimes deluded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you do need a woman for sex,  if you aren't a homo.  So for a straight male,  what does a woman offer a man besides sex; that he can't get from his male peers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need a woman for sex  a straight male can get sex from his male peers too. I've heard about those down low fellas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you dodge the question.  Why?
Click to expand...


The answer is a person like you could never get anything from a female that you couldn't get from a male. However, in my relationship with my boyfriend, he gets a lot more tender moments and can be vulnerable with me in ways he cannot be with dudes. The nurturing and loving exchange is different with me his lady then him kicking around bullshit with dudes.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50
> 
> 
> 
> *I am a straight man *and I have loved women from the dawn of my awareness of gender. Yes, it took me a while longer to learn to respect women, but I came up in an era when sexism  was acceptable and when people were still hung up on gender rolls. But later in life I found that women respect men to the extent that men respect them. The premise of this thread is idiotic.
Click to expand...


Isn't it time to come out of the closet?


----------



## Mindful

Vastator said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get a blowjob from a male peer and fuck his ass too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only of you're a homo.  But then...  This thread would be of no interest to you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just pointing out you don't need a woman for sex either friendo. Your problem is you were born good looking so you some women have let you believe your attitude is normal. Handsome men are sometimes deluded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you do need a woman for sex,  if you aren't a homo.  So for a straight male,  what does a woman offer a man besides sex; that he can't get from his male peers?
Click to expand...


A brilliant intellect?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50
> 
> 
> 
> I am a straight man and I have loved women from the dawn of my awareness of gender. Yes, it took me a while longer to learn to respect women, but I came up in an era when sexism  was acceptable and when people were still hung up on gender rolls. But later in life I found that women respect men to the extent that men respect them. The premise of this thread is idiotic.
Click to expand...



Gender rolls?  Is that anything like cinnamon rolls?  Do they resemble hot dog buns?


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but ad hominems instead of better friendship at lower cost.
> 
> It is mostly all I get for free.
> 
> Only Bad girls do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you seems to be that nobody is really vying to get your friendship or any other kind of relationship with you.  Perhaps the problem is you and not women or anyone else?  Has that thought ever occurred to you before?
Click to expand...

not for free, under Any form of Capitalism.  Y'all have to say the exact same thing, when I have enough money.


----------



## Toro

Vastator said:


> But you do need a woman for sex,  if you aren't a homo.  So for a straight male,  what does a woman offer a man besides sex; that he can't get from his male peers?



Emotional intimacy.

A soft place to land at the end of the day.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but ad hominems instead of better friendship at lower cost.
> 
> It is mostly all I get for free.
> 
> Only Bad girls do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you weren't so creepy, more women would speak to you?
Click to expand...

only women with lousy female intuition, say that.


----------



## Toro

drifter said:


> I don't need a woman for sex  a straight male can get sex from his male peers too. I've heard about those down low fellas.



I cannot get sex from a man.  

No way, no how.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  nothing but defletion, chics?
> 
> only wo-men are that inferior.
> 
> I already know I merely need money; only women are the ones engaged in female fantasy, instead of quantum computing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel, look at the responses you have gotten from females on these forums.  There have been 5 or 6 tell you that you are creepy and crazy.  But you still insist the issue is with them?   lol
Click to expand...

I have; nothing but fallacy for free; they have to have the same opinion, when I have money.  We all know, that won't ever happen under Any form of Capitalism.


----------



## Bonzi

Vastator said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get a blowjob from a male peer and fuck his ass too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only of you're a homo.  But then...  This thread would be of no interest to you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just pointing out you don't need a woman for sex either friendo. Your problem is you were born good looking so you some women have let you believe your attitude is normal. Handsome men are sometimes deluded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you do need a woman for sex,  if you aren't a homo.  So for a straight male,  what does a woman offer a man besides sex; that he can't get from his male peers?
Click to expand...

A cook, a maid, someone that will put you first (unless she has kids)


----------



## Vastator

drifter said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only of you're a homo.  But then...  This thread would be of no interest to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just pointing out you don't need a woman for sex either friendo. Your problem is you were born good looking so you some women have let you believe your attitude is normal. Handsome men are sometimes deluded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you do need a woman for sex,  if you aren't a homo.  So for a straight male,  what does a woman offer a man besides sex; that he can't get from his male peers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need a woman for sex  a straight male can get sex from his male peers too. I've heard about those down low fellas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you dodge the question.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is a person like you could never get anything from a female that you couldn't get from a male. However, in my relationship with my boyfriend, he gets a lot more tender moments and can be vulnerable with me in ways he cannot be with dudes. The nurturing and loving exchange is different with me his lady then him kicking around bullshit with dudes.
Click to expand...

Can be vunerable...? What in the fuck does that mean; and how is it a benefit...?


----------



## danielpalos

Vastator said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get a blowjob from a male peer and fuck his ass too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just helping Vast out. He doesn't have to have a woman if it's just too much work for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why have one when you can have 5+...?  Still you avoided my question.  That's the second one now.  Why?
Click to expand...

With polygamy, every woman can marry a nice guy!


----------



## Vastator

Bonzi said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a blowjob from a male peer and fuck his ass too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only of you're a homo.  But then...  This thread would be of no interest to you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just pointing out you don't need a woman for sex either friendo. Your problem is you were born good looking so you some women have let you believe your attitude is normal. Handsome men are sometimes deluded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you do need a woman for sex,  if you aren't a homo.  So for a straight male,  what does a woman offer a man besides sex; that he can't get from his male peers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A cook, a maid, someone that will put you first (unless she has kids)
Click to expand...

You see folks!?  Now that was a good straight forward,  no bullshit,  answer!  Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## danielpalos

Vastator said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend is a nice guy.  Everyone likes him and he is easy going and easy to get along with.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone likes a beta.  No struggle for the top position...
Click to expand...

I don't mind oil wrestling girlfriends to see who gets to be on top in the relationship for the week.


----------



## Vastator

danielpalos said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend is a nice guy.  Everyone likes him and he is easy going and easy to get along with.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone likes a beta.  No struggle for the top position...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind oil wrestling girlfriends to see who gets to be on top in the relationship for the week.
Click to expand...

If any of your girlfriends even suspect that the others exist...  You have failed...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50
> 
> 
> 
> *I am a straight man *and I have loved women from the dawn of my awareness of gender. Yes, it took me a while longer to learn to respect women, but I came up in an era when sexism  was acceptable and when people were still hung up on gender rolls. But later in life I found that women respect men to the extent that men respect them. The premise of this thread is idiotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it time to come out of the closet?
Click to expand...

Do you have anything to contribute to the topic or are you just going to continue to employ taunts  and snarky comments  like a 5th grade  special ed student?


----------



## Bonzi

Don't you ever tire of the schtick Daniel?


----------



## danielpalos

Vastator said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend is a nice guy.  Everyone likes him and he is easy going and easy to get along with.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone likes a beta.  No struggle for the top position...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind oil wrestling girlfriends to see who gets to be on top in the relationship for the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In any of your girlfriends even suspect that the others exist...  You have failed...
Click to expand...

I looking forward to quantum computing.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> Don't you ever tire of the schtick Daniel?


not for free, when I don't have any money;

I love it when I can be all talk and no action.

want a full body massage with happy ending whenever you are in a bad mood?


----------



## Marion Morrison

drifter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can get a blowjob from a male peer and fuck his ass too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just helping Vast out. He doesn't have to have a woman if it's just too much work for him.
Click to expand...






TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50
> 
> 
> 
> *I am a straight man *and I have loved women from the dawn of my awareness of gender. Yes, it took me a while longer to learn to respect women, but I came up in an era when sexism  was acceptable and when people were still hung up on gender rolls. But later in life I found that women respect men to the extent that men respect them. The premise of this thread is idiotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it time to come out of the closet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have anything to contribute to the topic or are you just going to continue to employ taunts  and snarky comments  like a 5th grade  special ed student?
Click to expand...


Says the biggest faggot on USMB. So, you're flaming gay on Falena's site, yet straight here, amirite? Bitch, please.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Vastator said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend is a nice guy.  Everyone likes him and he is easy going and easy to get along with.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone likes a beta.  No struggle for the top position...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind oil wrestling girlfriends to see who gets to be on top in the relationship for the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If any of your girlfriends even suspect that the others exist...  You have failed...
Click to expand...


Spoken like the master of deception.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you ever tire of the schtick Daniel?
> 
> 
> 
> not for free, when I don't have any money;
> 
> I love it when I can be all talk and no action.
> 
> want a full body massage with happy ending whenever you are in a bad mood?
Click to expand...

I'm married, and besides, I don't think that delivery will appeal to most women....


----------



## Mindful

danielpalos said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all go and live in France. They're civilised about these things there.
> 
> Ménage a trois is quite normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I am advocating for polygamy so every woman can marry a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who wants a nice guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about, quantum marriage for quantum gender based solutions?
Click to expand...


Do you intellectualise every single thing? As opposed to making it up as you go along?


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend is a nice guy.  Everyone likes him and he is easy going and easy to get along with.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone likes a beta.  No struggle for the top position...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind oil wrestling girlfriends to see who gets to be on top in the relationship for the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If any of your girlfriends even suspect that the others exist...  You have failed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken like the master of deception.
Click to expand...


You get found out in the end.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend is a nice guy.  Everyone likes him and he is easy going and easy to get along with.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone likes a beta.  No struggle for the top position...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind oil wrestling girlfriends to see who gets to be on top in the relationship for the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If any of your girlfriends even suspect that the others exist...  You have failed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken like the master of deception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get found out in the end.
Click to expand...


What you do in the dark, will always come into the light.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone likes a beta.  No struggle for the top position...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind oil wrestling girlfriends to see who gets to be on top in the relationship for the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If any of your girlfriends even suspect that the others exist...  You have failed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken like the master of deception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get found out in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you do in the dark, will always come into the light.
Click to expand...


Back to Harry Potter.

See you in the next commercial break.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50
> 
> 
> 
> *I am a straight man *and I have loved women from the dawn of my awareness of gender. Yes, it took me a while longer to learn to respect women, but I came up in an era when sexism  was acceptable and when people were still hung up on gender rolls. But later in life I found that women respect men to the extent that men respect them. The premise of this thread is idiotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it time to come out of the closet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have anything to contribute to the topic or are you just going to continue to employ taunts  and snarky comments  like a 5th grade  special ed student?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry!  I was just trying to get down to your level!

How were those gender rolls?  Do they taste good with butter?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50
> 
> 
> 
> *I am a straight man *and I have loved women from the dawn of my awareness of gender. Yes, it took me a while longer to learn to respect women, but I came up in an era when sexism  was acceptable and when people were still hung up on gender rolls. But later in life I found that women respect men to the extent that men respect them. The premise of this thread is idiotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it time to come out of the closet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have anything to contribute to the topic or are you just going to continue to employ taunts  and snarky comments  like a 5th grade  special ed student?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry!  I was just trying to get down to your level!
> 
> How were those gender rolls?  Do they taste good with butter?
Click to expand...

You are reported for modifying my post to change the emphasis Sparky


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but ad hominems instead of better friendship at lower cost.
> 
> It is mostly all I get for free.
> 
> Only Bad girls do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you seems to be that nobody is really vying to get your friendship or any other kind of relationship with you.  Perhaps the problem is you and not women or anyone else?  Has that thought ever occurred to you before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not for free, under Any form of Capitalism.  Y'all have to say the exact same thing, when I have enough money.
Click to expand...


Funny, you keep referring to whether it is free or not.   Plenty of women engage in delightful relationships for free.  At least they do with men who are not you.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but ad hominems instead of better friendship at lower cost.
> 
> It is mostly all I get for free.
> 
> Only Bad girls do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you weren't so creepy, more women would speak to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only women with lousy female intuition, say that.
Click to expand...


I'd say her intuition is accurate where you are concerned.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay men love women....straight men learn to love women when they grow up, usually after 50
> 
> 
> 
> *I am a straight man *and I have loved women from the dawn of my awareness of gender. Yes, it took me a while longer to learn to respect women, but I came up in an era when sexism  was acceptable and when people were still hung up on gender rolls. But later in life I found that women respect men to the extent that men respect them. The premise of this thread is idiotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it time to come out of the closet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have anything to contribute to the topic or are you just going to continue to employ taunts  and snarky comments  like a 5th grade  special ed student?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry!  I was just trying to get down to your level!
> 
> How were those gender rolls?  Do they taste good with butter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are reported for modifying my post to change the emphasis Sparky
Click to expand...


Sorry!  I didn't modify a word! Suck it up buttercup!  Try again!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am a straight man *and I have loved women from the dawn of my awareness of gender. Yes, it took me a while longer to learn to respect women, but I came up in an era when sexism  was acceptable and when people were still hung up on gender rolls. But later in life I found that women respect men to the extent that men respect them. The premise of this thread is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it time to come out of the closet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have anything to contribute to the topic or are you just going to continue to employ taunts  and snarky comments  like a 5th grade  special ed student?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry!  I was just trying to get down to your level!
> 
> How were those gender rolls?  Do they taste good with butter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are reported for modifying my post to change the emphasis Sparky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry!  I didn't modify a word! Suck it up buttercup!  Try again!
Click to expand...


You made it look like I was shouting for emphasis when the statement was matter of fact and not central to my comments


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzi

Oh good lord, what is this? Romper room?


----------



## Michelle420

Vastator said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just pointing out you don't need a woman for sex either friendo. Your problem is you were born good looking so you some women have let you believe your attitude is normal. Handsome men are sometimes deluded.
> 
> 
> 
> But you do need a woman for sex,  if you aren't a homo.  So for a straight male,  what does a woman offer a man besides sex; that he can't get from his male peers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need a woman for sex  a straight male can get sex from his male peers too. I've heard about those down low fellas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you dodge the question.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is a person like you could never get anything from a female that you couldn't get from a male. However, in my relationship with my boyfriend, he gets a lot more tender moments and can be vulnerable with me in ways he cannot be with dudes. The nurturing and loving exchange is different with me his lady then him kicking around bullshit with dudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can be vunerable...? What in the fuck does that mean; and how is it a benefit...?
Click to expand...


Again for you, there's nothing but sex. For others much more.


----------



## Michelle420

Vastator said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend is a nice guy.  Everyone likes him and he is easy going and easy to get along with.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone likes a beta.  No struggle for the top position...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind oil wrestling girlfriends to see who gets to be on top in the relationship for the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If any of your girlfriends even suspect that the others exist...  You have failed...
Click to expand...


He doesn't have any girlfriends.


----------



## Toro

drifter said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you do need a woman for sex,  if you aren't a homo.  So for a straight male,  what does a woman offer a man besides sex; that he can't get from his male peers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need a woman for sex  a straight male can get sex from his male peers too. I've heard about those down low fellas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you dodge the question.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is a person like you could never get anything from a female that you couldn't get from a male. However, in my relationship with my boyfriend, he gets a lot more tender moments and can be vulnerable with me in ways he cannot be with dudes. The nurturing and loving exchange is different with me his lady then him kicking around bullshit with dudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can be vunerable...? What in the fuck does that mean; and how is it a benefit...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again for you, there's nothing but sex. For others much more.
Click to expand...


Agreed.

Like cooking, cleaning, etc. ...




















lol


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it time to come out of the closet?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything to contribute to the topic or are you just going to continue to employ taunts  and snarky comments  like a 5th grade  special ed student?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry!  I was just trying to get down to your level!
> 
> How were those gender rolls?  Do they taste good with butter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are reported for modifying my post to change the emphasis Sparky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry!  I didn't modify a word! Suck it up buttercup!  Try again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made it look like I was shouting for emphasis when the statement was matter of fact and not central to my comments
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


There are no "all caps" there, so again, suck it up buttercup!

You are embarrassing yourself yet again!


----------



## Michelle420

Toro said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need a woman for sex  a straight male can get sex from his male peers too. I've heard about those down low fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> Again you dodge the question.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The answer is a person like you could never get anything from a female that you couldn't get from a male. However, in my relationship with my boyfriend, he gets a lot more tender moments and can be vulnerable with me in ways he cannot be with dudes. The nurturing and loving exchange is different with me his lady then him kicking around bullshit with dudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can be vunerable...? What in the fuck does that mean; and how is it a benefit...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again for you, there's nothing but sex. For others much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Like cooking, cleaning, etc. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


shopping too.


----------



## Mindful

Toro said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you do need a woman for sex,  if you aren't a homo.  So for a straight male,  what does a woman offer a man besides sex; that he can't get from his male peers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emotional intimacy.
> 
> A soft place to land at the end of the day.
Click to expand...


Lovely, isn't it?

This  place was oozing with it earlier.


----------



## Mindful

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  nothing but defletion, chics?
> 
> only wo-men are that inferior.
> 
> I already know I merely need money; only women are the ones engaged in female fantasy, instead of quantum computing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel, look at the responses you have gotten from females on these forums.  There have been 5 or 6 tell you that you are creepy and crazy.  But you still insist the issue is with them?   lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have; nothing but fallacy for free; they have to have the same opinion, when I have money.  We all know, that won't ever happen under Any form of Capitalism.
Click to expand...


Try bartering. I'll scratch your back, if you'll scratch mine.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything to contribute to the topic or are you just going to continue to employ taunts  and snarky comments  like a 5th grade  special ed student?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry!  I was just trying to get down to your level!
> 
> How were those gender rolls?  Do they taste good with butter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are reported for modifying my post to change the emphasis Sparky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry!  I didn't modify a word! Suck it up buttercup!  Try again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made it look like I was shouting for emphasis when the statement was matter of fact and not central to my comments
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no "all caps" there, so again, suck it up buttercup!
> 
> You are embarrassing yourself yet again!
Click to expand...


Changing it to red and enlarging it is the same thing but you’re to stupid to know that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro

drifter said:


> shopping too.


----------



## Lysistrata

WinterBorn said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Through full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how about that swap of practice for practice with my friend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everybody doesn't enjoy bdsm all the time.
> wait until my next girlfriend loses a bet; and it is my turn to cover it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm laughing my ass off at you folks. Sex, BDSM, and cooking. Your banter reminds me of a scene from the ridiculous "Fifty Shades" series. She drags her billionaire off to the supermarket because she doesn't have groceries in her apartment. He is flummoxed. Billionaires don't set foot in supermarkets. They get back to her apartment. She wants sex first. He wants to eat first. So he has to help with the cooking. She sets him to chopping peppers and the man ain't got a clue as to how to do it. She goes about preparing the meal while making sure that she rubs up against him at every opportunity. It was funny. She succeeds in taming the billionaire boy in this story by refusing to be a sycophant like the rest of those he knows and reminding him when necessary that he is an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why the whole '50 Shades' thing was just so much tripe.   Poorly prepared tripe at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 50 Shades was not about BDSM.  It was about rape and a teenagers fantasy of a billionaire.
Click to expand...


Actually, it wasn't. It's a fantasy, sure. Little miss modest English Lit major makes up her mind that, having not had sex before, she decides that he is going to be her first. She doesn't change her mind after he shows her his "playroom" and toys, and asks whether he should take her home because she must be disgusted by now. She forges ahead, instead. After many tedious sex scenes that leave them both panting and the unpacking of all of his enormous emotional baggage, her finding a lost boy underneath it all, a helicopter crash that was an attempt by a rival to kill him by tinkering with his helicopter, her being stalked by his deranged ex-lover, his rival's attempt to kidnap her, the interference of the woman who introduced him to BDSM, and more, he ends up wrapped around her little finger, next to the one bearing a very, very large diamond. The wedding is wonderful, their baby is really cute, and they have another one on the way.
I read this on the internet after seeing all of the comments about it, many of which I suspected were wrong, and reading Dave Berry's hilarious column on it:
Dave Barry Learns Everything You Need to Know About Being a Husband From Reading "50 Shades of Grey"

I found the whole thing, particularly the public misconceptions of it, very amusing. 
Jane Austin must be rolling over in her grave.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you ever tire of the schtick Daniel?
> 
> 
> 
> not for free, when I don't have any money;
> 
> I love it when I can be all talk and no action.
> 
> want a full body massage with happy ending whenever you are in a bad mood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm married, and besides, I don't think that delivery will appeal to most women....
Click to expand...

are you in a bad mood?


----------



## danielpalos

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should all go and live in France. They're civilised about these things there.
> 
> Ménage a trois is quite normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I am advocating for polygamy so every woman can marry a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who wants a nice guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about, quantum marriage for quantum gender based solutions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you intellectualise every single thing? As opposed to making it up as you go along?
Click to expand...

Only when women keep repeating the same mistakes, and claiming they are not really like that, afterward.  

How, right wing of them.


----------



## danielpalos

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  nothing but defletion, chics?
> 
> only wo-men are that inferior.
> 
> I already know I merely need money; only women are the ones engaged in female fantasy, instead of quantum computing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel, look at the responses you have gotten from females on these forums.  There have been 5 or 6 tell you that you are creepy and crazy.  But you still insist the issue is with them?   lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have; nothing but fallacy for free; they have to have the same opinion, when I have money.  We all know, that won't ever happen under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try bartering. I'll scratch your back, if you'll scratch mine.
Click to expand...

full body massage with happy ending; we can claim we are working on our happy camper policy, simply for the sake of gender relations in modern times.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but ad hominems instead of better friendship at lower cost.
> 
> It is mostly all I get for free.
> 
> Only Bad girls do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you seems to be that nobody is really vying to get your friendship or any other kind of relationship with you.  Perhaps the problem is you and not women or anyone else?  Has that thought ever occurred to you before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not for free, under Any form of Capitalism.  Y'all have to say the exact same thing, when I have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, you keep referring to whether it is free or not.   Plenty of women engage in delightful relationships for free.  At least they do with men who are not you.
Click to expand...

Nobody takes right wingers seriously about economics.


----------



## Gracie

*Why do so many men online hate women?*

Because they can't be one.


----------



## Mindful

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but ad hominems instead of better friendship at lower cost.
> 
> It is mostly all I get for free.
> 
> Only Bad girls do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you seems to be that nobody is really vying to get your friendship or any other kind of relationship with you.  Perhaps the problem is you and not women or anyone else?  Has that thought ever occurred to you before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not for free, under Any form of Capitalism.  Y'all have to say the exact same thing, when I have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, you keep referring to whether it is free or not.   Plenty of women engage in delightful relationships for free.  At least they do with men who are not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right wingers seriously about economics.
Click to expand...


Is that what you talk about when performing your massages?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but ad hominems instead of better friendship at lower cost.
> 
> It is mostly all I get for free.
> 
> Only Bad girls do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you seems to be that nobody is really vying to get your friendship or any other kind of relationship with you.  Perhaps the problem is you and not women or anyone else?  Has that thought ever occurred to you before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not for free, under Any form of Capitalism.  Y'all have to say the exact same thing, when I have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, you keep referring to whether it is free or not.   Plenty of women engage in delightful relationships for free.  At least they do with men who are not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right wingers seriously about economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you talk about when performing your massages?
Click to expand...


You think he's actually talked somebody into it yet? It's like he's trying to throw a guilt-trip about it. Low-low chance of success.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you seems to be that nobody is really vying to get your friendship or any other kind of relationship with you.  Perhaps the problem is you and not women or anyone else?  Has that thought ever occurred to you before?
> 
> 
> 
> not for free, under Any form of Capitalism.  Y'all have to say the exact same thing, when I have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, you keep referring to whether it is free or not.   Plenty of women engage in delightful relationships for free.  At least they do with men who are not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right wingers seriously about economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you talk about when performing your massages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think he's actually talked somebody into it yet? It's like he's trying to throw a guilt-trip about it. Low-low chance of success.
Click to expand...


I could get them free, on my health insurance, when I had a bad back.

I had to take all my clothes off, felt worse when I came out; and heard my next door neighbour talking in the next cubicle.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> not for free, under Any form of Capitalism.  Y'all have to say the exact same thing, when I have enough money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, you keep referring to whether it is free or not.   Plenty of women engage in delightful relationships for free.  At least they do with men who are not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right wingers seriously about economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you talk about when performing your massages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think he's actually talked somebody into it yet? It's like he's trying to throw a guilt-trip about it. Low-low chance of success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could get them free, on my health insurance, when I had a bad back.
> 
> I had to take all my clothes off, felt worse when I came out; and heard my next door neighbour talking in the next cubicle.
Click to expand...


I got one to fix my back before. It worked!


----------



## danielpalos

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but ad hominems instead of better friendship at lower cost.
> 
> It is mostly all I get for free.
> 
> Only Bad girls do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you seems to be that nobody is really vying to get your friendship or any other kind of relationship with you.  Perhaps the problem is you and not women or anyone else?  Has that thought ever occurred to you before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not for free, under Any form of Capitalism.  Y'all have to say the exact same thing, when I have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, you keep referring to whether it is free or not.   Plenty of women engage in delightful relationships for free.  At least they do with men who are not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right wingers seriously about economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you talk about when performing your massages?
Click to expand...

It depends on the "quantum" dynamics.  It depends on our moods and how much we want to talk.  Many women don't feel the need to talk during a full body massage. It may also depend on conversations with other persons, before our appointment.

It just depends.


----------



## danielpalos

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for you seems to be that nobody is really vying to get your friendship or any other kind of relationship with you.  Perhaps the problem is you and not women or anyone else?  Has that thought ever occurred to you before?
> 
> 
> 
> not for free, under Any form of Capitalism.  Y'all have to say the exact same thing, when I have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, you keep referring to whether it is free or not.   Plenty of women engage in delightful relationships for free.  At least they do with men who are not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right wingers seriously about economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you talk about when performing your massages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think he's actually talked somebody into it yet? It's like he's trying to throw a guilt-trip about it. Low-low chance of success.
Click to expand...

For free under Any form of Capitalism?


----------



## danielpalos

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> not for free, under Any form of Capitalism.  Y'all have to say the exact same thing, when I have enough money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, you keep referring to whether it is free or not.   Plenty of women engage in delightful relationships for free.  At least they do with men who are not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody takes right wingers seriously about economics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you talk about when performing your massages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think he's actually talked somebody into it yet? It's like he's trying to throw a guilt-trip about it. Low-low chance of success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could get them free, on my health insurance, when I had a bad back.
> 
> I had to take all my clothes off, felt worse when I came out; and heard my next door neighbour talking in the next cubicle.
Click to expand...


I have a happy camper policy; call me on it whenever you want.


----------



## Bonzi

Daniel sounds like he's been to one too many massage parlors, and gets mad when he can't afford to go


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> Daniel sounds like he's been to one too many massage parlors, and gets mad when he can't afford to go


I am learning about social morality for free under Any form of Capitalism.
sorry about that, chics. 

I am trying to develop, better arguments at lower cost.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel sounds like he's been to one too many massage parlors, and gets mad when he can't afford to go
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning about social morality for free under Any form of Capitalism.
> sorry about that, chics.
> 
> I am trying to develop, better arguments at lower cost.
Click to expand...


Arguments?    That might be part of your problem.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel sounds like he's been to one too many massage parlors, and gets mad when he can't afford to go
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning about social morality for free under Any form of Capitalism.
> sorry about that, chics.
> 
> I am trying to develop, better arguments at lower cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arguments?    That might be part of your problem.
Click to expand...

Not for me; I just play word games for around an hour.

_You can discover more about a person in an hour of play, than in a year of conversation_.--Plato.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel sounds like he's been to one too many massage parlors, and gets mad when he can't afford to go
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning about social morality for free under Any form of Capitalism.
> sorry about that, chics.
> 
> I am trying to develop, better arguments at lower cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arguments?    That might be part of your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for me; I just play word games for around an hour.
> 
> _You can discover more about a person in an hour of play, than in a year of conversation_.--Plato.
Click to expand...


I guess.....


----------



## thereisnospoon

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.


HUH?...Care to provide an example?


----------



## thereisnospoon

WinterBorn said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because so many women hate men.
> 
> They hate seeing men be successful
> They hate seeing men be happy
> They hate when men want something special for themselves like a mag or club...So they have it closed down all while women can have their own.
> They hate fairness with men and want to rule over them
> They want to silence men and men won't have it
> 
> Wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not experienced this with any woman I have dated, and very very few I have known.
> 
> But in the not so distant past all of that was standard operating procedure for the way men treated women.
Click to expand...

The OP is referring to the militant feminist movement. It is alive an well.
See Senator Elizabeth Warren and Gloria Allred.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel sounds like he's been to one too many massage parlors, and gets mad when he can't afford to go
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning about social morality for free under Any form of Capitalism.
> sorry about that, chics.
> 
> I am trying to develop, better arguments at lower cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arguments?    That might be part of your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for me; I just play word games for around an hour.
> 
> _You can discover more about a person in an hour of play, than in a year of conversation_.--Plato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess.....
Click to expand...

I can have fun in the non-porn sector with women.  It is much easier online.  You would not believe how easy I can be in person.


----------



## Michelle420

thereisnospoon said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> HUH?...Care to provide an example?
Click to expand...




Women are, in fact, "shallower" than men


----------



## WinterBorn

thereisnospoon said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because so many women hate men.
> 
> They hate seeing men be successful
> They hate seeing men be happy
> They hate when men want something special for themselves like a mag or club...So they have it closed down all while women can have their own.
> They hate fairness with men and want to rule over them
> They want to silence men and men won't have it
> 
> Wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not experienced this with any woman I have dated, and very very few I have known.
> 
> But in the not so distant past all of that was standard operating procedure for the way men treated women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP is referring to the militant feminist movement. It is alive an well.
> See Senator Elizabeth Warren and Gloria Allred.
Click to expand...


The OP is referring to the men on these forums who dislike women in general.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel sounds like he's been to one too many massage parlors, and gets mad when he can't afford to go
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning about social morality for free under Any form of Capitalism.
> sorry about that, chics.
> 
> I am trying to develop, better arguments at lower cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arguments?    That might be part of your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for me; I just play word games for around an hour.
> 
> _You can discover more about a person in an hour of play, than in a year of conversation_.--Plato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can have fun in the non-porn sector with women.  It is much easier online.  You would not believe how easy I can be in person.
Click to expand...


If you say so.   From what I have seen of you online, I hope you do better in person. 

Still not sure how "argument" turns into "word play"


----------



## Michelle420

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning about social morality for free under Any form of Capitalism.
> sorry about that, chics.
> 
> I am trying to develop, better arguments at lower cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arguments?    That might be part of your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for me; I just play word games for around an hour.
> 
> _You can discover more about a person in an hour of play, than in a year of conversation_.--Plato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can have fun in the non-porn sector with women.  It is much easier online.  You would not believe how easy I can be in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you say so.   From what I have seen of you online, I hope you do better in person.
> 
> Still not sure how "argument" turns into "word play"
Click to expand...


I don't really care whether Dan scores or not. Obviously, he doesn't care either, he'd rather just pay a hooker.


----------



## thereisnospoon

WinterBorn said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because so many women hate men.
> 
> They hate seeing men be successful
> They hate seeing men be happy
> They hate when men want something special for themselves like a mag or club...So they have it closed down all while women can have their own.
> They hate fairness with men and want to rule over them
> They want to silence men and men won't have it
> 
> Wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not experienced this with any woman I have dated, and very very few I have known.
> 
> But in the not so distant past all of that was standard operating procedure for the way men treated women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP is referring to the militant feminist movement. It is alive an well.
> See Senator Elizabeth Warren and Gloria Allred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP is referring to the men on these forums who dislike women in general.
Click to expand...

I don't see it that way


----------



## WinterBorn

thereisnospoon said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because so many women hate men.
> 
> They hate seeing men be successful
> They hate seeing men be happy
> They hate when men want something special for themselves like a mag or club...So they have it closed down all while women can have their own.
> They hate fairness with men and want to rule over them
> They want to silence men and men won't have it
> 
> Wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not experienced this with any woman I have dated, and very very few I have known.
> 
> But in the not so distant past all of that was standard operating procedure for the way men treated women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP is referring to the militant feminist movement. It is alive an well.
> See Senator Elizabeth Warren and Gloria Allred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP is referring to the men on these forums who dislike women in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see it that way
Click to expand...


Scroll thru the thread.   See the guys talk about women "knowing their place"    
But you are welcome to your opinion.  But the intent of the OP is clear if you read her posts.


----------



## thereisnospoon

WinterBorn said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because so many women hate men.
> 
> They hate seeing men be successful
> They hate seeing men be happy
> They hate when men want something special for themselves like a mag or club...So they have it closed down all while women can have their own.
> They hate fairness with men and want to rule over them
> They want to silence men and men won't have it
> 
> Wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not experienced this with any woman I have dated, and very very few I have known.
> 
> But in the not so distant past all of that was standard operating procedure for the way men treated women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP is referring to the militant feminist movement. It is alive an well.
> See Senator Elizabeth Warren and Gloria Allred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP is referring to the men on these forums who dislike women in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see it that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scroll thru the thread.   See the guys talk about women "knowing their place"
> But you are welcome to your opinion.  But the intent of the OP is clear if you read her posts.
Click to expand...

My opinion of women is no different than of men. 
My opinion of feminists is low. My opinion of the caveman types that do not respect women, is low.
What are you getting at here? 
That it is unacceptable to disagree with some traits of females?


----------



## Michelle420

thereisnospoon said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not experienced this with any woman I have dated, and very very few I have known.
> 
> But in the not so distant past all of that was standard operating procedure for the way men treated women.
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is referring to the militant feminist movement. It is alive an well.
> See Senator Elizabeth Warren and Gloria Allred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP is referring to the men on these forums who dislike women in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see it that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scroll thru the thread.   See the guys talk about women "knowing their place"
> But you are welcome to your opinion.  But the intent of the OP is clear if you read her posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion of women is no different than of men.
> My opinion of feminists is low. My opinion of the caveman types that do not respect women, is low.
> What are you getting at here?
> That it is unacceptable to disagree with some traits of females?
Click to expand...


If you don't hate women then the thread isn't about you. The title doesn't say all men.


----------



## WinterBorn

thereisnospoon said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not experienced this with any woman I have dated, and very very few I have known.
> 
> But in the not so distant past all of that was standard operating procedure for the way men treated women.
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is referring to the militant feminist movement. It is alive an well.
> See Senator Elizabeth Warren and Gloria Allred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP is referring to the men on these forums who dislike women in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see it that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scroll thru the thread.   See the guys talk about women "knowing their place"
> But you are welcome to your opinion.  But the intent of the OP is clear if you read her posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion of women is no different than of men.
> My opinion of feminists is low. My opinion of the caveman types that do not respect women, is low.
> What are you getting at here?
> That it is unacceptable to disagree with some traits of females?
Click to expand...


Not what I said at all


----------



## thereisnospoon

WinterBorn said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is referring to the militant feminist movement. It is alive an well.
> See Senator Elizabeth Warren and Gloria Allred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is referring to the men on these forums who dislike women in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see it that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scroll thru the thread.   See the guys talk about women "knowing their place"
> But you are welcome to your opinion.  But the intent of the OP is clear if you read her posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion of women is no different than of men.
> My opinion of feminists is low. My opinion of the caveman types that do not respect women, is low.
> What are you getting at here?
> That it is unacceptable to disagree with some traits of females?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what I said at all
Click to expand...

Ok...Whatever. Happy now?


----------



## WinterBorn

thereisnospoon said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is referring to the men on these forums who dislike women in general.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scroll thru the thread.   See the guys talk about women "knowing their place"
> But you are welcome to your opinion.  But the intent of the OP is clear if you read her posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion of women is no different than of men.
> My opinion of feminists is low. My opinion of the caveman types that do not respect women, is low.
> What are you getting at here?
> That it is unacceptable to disagree with some traits of females?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what I said at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...Whatever. Happy now?
Click to expand...


I'm almost always happy


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel sounds like he's been to one too many massage parlors, and gets mad when he can't afford to go
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning about social morality for free under Any form of Capitalism.
> sorry about that, chics.
> 
> I am trying to develop, better arguments at lower cost.
Click to expand...

How is a free massage with happy ending moral?


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel sounds like he's been to one too many massage parlors, and gets mad when he can't afford to go
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning about social morality for free under Any form of Capitalism.
> sorry about that, chics.
> 
> I am trying to develop, better arguments at lower cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arguments?    That might be part of your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for me; I just play word games for around an hour.
> 
> _You can discover more about a person in an hour of play, than in a year of conversation_.--Plato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can have fun in the non-porn sector with women.  It is much easier online.  You would not believe how easy I can be in person.
Click to expand...

You know porn stars?


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because so many women hate men.
> 
> They hate seeing men be successful
> They hate seeing men be happy
> They hate when men want something special for themselves like a mag or club...So they have it closed down all while women can have their own.
> They hate fairness with men and want to rule over them
> They want to silence men and men won't have it
> 
> Wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not experienced this with any woman I have dated, and very very few I have known.
> 
> But in the not so distant past all of that was standard operating procedure for the way men treated women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP is referring to the militant feminist movement. It is alive an well.
> See Senator Elizabeth Warren and Gloria Allred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP is referring to the men on these forums who dislike women in general.
Click to expand...


Those men, the term used to be bitter, I believe it is now salty....


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning about social morality for free under Any form of Capitalism.
> sorry about that, chics.
> 
> I am trying to develop, better arguments at lower cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arguments?    That might be part of your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for me; I just play word games for around an hour.
> 
> _You can discover more about a person in an hour of play, than in a year of conversation_.--Plato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can have fun in the non-porn sector with women.  It is much easier online.  You would not believe how easy I can be in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you say so.   From what I have seen of you online, I hope you do better in person.
> 
> Still not sure how "argument" turns into "word play"
Click to expand...

Quantum dynamics.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arguments?    That might be part of your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me; I just play word games for around an hour.
> 
> _You can discover more about a person in an hour of play, than in a year of conversation_.--Plato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can have fun in the non-porn sector with women.  It is much easier online.  You would not believe how easy I can be in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you say so.   From what I have seen of you online, I hope you do better in person.
> 
> Still not sure how "argument" turns into "word play"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quantum dynamics.
Click to expand...


According to Merriam Webster, the definition of Quantum Dynamics is:
*": *a theory of matter that is based on the concept of the possession of wave properties by elementary particles, that affords a mathematical interpretation of the structure and interactions of matter on the basis of these properties, and that incorporates within it quantum theory and the uncertainty principle — called also wave mechanics" 

Which in no way explains how you got from "arguments" to "word play".

And while there are plenty of women who like word play, as a seduction technique it probably lacks a lot.


----------



## WinterBorn

I found this today, and thought it fit very well.


----------



## anotherlife

WinterBorn said:


> I found this today, and thought it fit very well.


LOL. Women are liars and they can lie aggressively too.


----------



## WinterBorn

anotherlife said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this today, and thought it fit very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Women are liars and they can lie aggressively too.
Click to expand...


What, exactly, about that is a lie?


----------



## anotherlife

Men don't hate women online.  Only women don't understand men online.  

By the way, no wonder, women don't run online discussions on whether men hate them.


----------



## WinterBorn

anotherlife said:


> Men don't hate women online.  Only women don't understand men online.
> 
> By the way, no wonder, women don't run online discussions on whether men hate them.



Maybe not all men, but the number of demeaning posts made about women show that plenty of men do hate women.   Or at least they hate women who don't "know their place".


----------



## anotherlife

WinterBorn said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this today, and thought it fit very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Women are liars and they can lie aggressively too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, exactly, about that is a lie?
Click to expand...


The entire thing is a lie, obviously.  Why would a woman spend her time with guys when she can spend her time with her boyfriend or go shopping with her girl friends? The whole thing is a lie.  Unless of course you are gay, in which care she puts you together with her girl friends.


----------



## anotherlife

WinterBorn said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men don't hate women online.  Only women don't understand men online.
> 
> By the way, no wonder, women don't run online discussions on whether men hate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not all men, but the number of demeaning posts made about women show that plenty of men do hate women.   Or at least they hate women who don't "know their place".
Click to expand...


Well that's mutual then, because if you ever happen to catch a girl discussion at say a hair salon or nail palo, they hate men equally.  I suppose it is as cringe worthy as hearing the other side.  Hehehe.


----------



## Lykia

it's because men are easily offended fat and ugly


----------



## WinterBorn

anotherlife said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this today, and thought it fit very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Women are liars and they can lie aggressively too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, exactly, about that is a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire thing is a lie, obviously.  Why would a woman spend her time with guys when she can spend her time with her boyfriend or go shopping with her girl friends? The whole thing is a lie.  Unless of course you are gay, in which care she puts you together with her girl friends.
Click to expand...


Absolute horseshit.   So you think every female that spends time with you should fuck you?   Jeez.


----------



## WinterBorn

anotherlife said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men don't hate women online.  Only women don't understand men online.
> 
> By the way, no wonder, women don't run online discussions on whether men hate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not all men, but the number of demeaning posts made about women show that plenty of men do hate women.   Or at least they hate women who don't "know their place".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's mutual then, because if you ever happen to catch a girl discussion at say a hair salon or nail palo, they hate men equally.  I suppose it is as cringe worthy as hearing the other side.  Hehehe.
Click to expand...


I've not heard a conversation between women where they hate them because they don't know their place or because they wouldn't fuck them.   But maybe you hang with a very different crowd of women.


----------



## anotherlife

Lykia said:


> it's because men are easily offended fat and ugly



Even worse, men are surprised to learn that women don't always mean yes when they say no.  Do you know how crushing that is to a man's ego?


----------



## justinacolmena

To the original question:
*>>> Why do so many men online hate women?*

The answer is obvious. These men have been "served" out of house and home and their daily bread with too many divorce papers, no-contact orders, domestic violence protective orders, anti-harassment orders, restraining orders, criminal trespass orders, and so on and so forth, all or any of which have the side effect of denying that man's right to possess firearms for the rest of his life, and he's supposed to count his blessings and consider himself lucky not to be required to register as a sex offender like so many other men.

Other women look up these public court records and ridicule him on sites like *EFF*'s darling DontDateHimGirl.com - Date Safer and Smarter.

A gentleman would be happier if he were to remind himself that not all women are "like that."

Right.


----------



## WinterBorn

justinacolmena said:


> To the original question:
> *>>> Why do so many men online hate women?*
> 
> The answer is obvious. These men have been "served" out of house and home and their daily bread with too many divorce papers, no-contact orders, domestic violence protective orders, anti-harassment orders, restraining orders, criminal trespass orders, and so on and so forth, all or any of which have the side effect of denying that man's right to possess firearms for the rest of his life, and he's supposed to count his blessings and consider himself lucky not to be required to register as a sex offender like so many other men.
> 
> Other women look up these public court records and ridicule him on sites like *EFF*'s darling DontDateHimGirl.com - Date Safer and Smarter.
> 
> A gentleman would be happier if he were to remind himself that not all women are "like that."
> 
> Right.



Yeah, those women should just shut up and take the beatings.


----------



## WinterBorn

anotherlife said:


> Lykia said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's because men are easily offended fat and ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse, men are surprised to learn that women don't always mean yes when they say no.  Do you know how crushing that is to a man's ego?
Click to expand...


Simple cure for that.   If she says No, then take that as the answer.


----------



## justinacolmena

WinterBorn said:


> Simple cure for that. If she says No, then take that as the answer.



If someone says "No" to one question on one topic, that might not necessarily be the right answer to some other question asked by someone else on a different topic. Same with a "Yes" answer to a different question.

_She said_. We've all heard it before.

We're playing question-and-answer here. We're not even close to the sex part.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel sounds like he's been to one too many massage parlors, and gets mad when he can't afford to go
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning about social morality for free under Any form of Capitalism.
> sorry about that, chics.
> 
> I am trying to develop, better arguments at lower cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is a free massage with happy ending moral?
Click to expand...

It is about the True Witness bearing instead of the false witness bearing for sex.

Only right wing women, never get it.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning about social morality for free under Any form of Capitalism.
> sorry about that, chics.
> 
> I am trying to develop, better arguments at lower cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arguments?    That might be part of your problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for me; I just play word games for around an hour.
> 
> _You can discover more about a person in an hour of play, than in a year of conversation_.--Plato.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can have fun in the non-porn sector with women.  It is much easier online.  You would not believe how easy I can be in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know porn stars?
Click to expand...

It used to be, all relative, now it is all, quantum.  Any woman with higher numbers and more practice than myself, may qualify.  I don't need to quibble in most cases.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me; I just play word games for around an hour.
> 
> _You can discover more about a person in an hour of play, than in a year of conversation_.--Plato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can have fun in the non-porn sector with women.  It is much easier online.  You would not believe how easy I can be in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you say so.   From what I have seen of you online, I hope you do better in person.
> 
> Still not sure how "argument" turns into "word play"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quantum dynamics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Merriam Webster, the definition of Quantum Dynamics is:
> *": *a theory of matter that is based on the concept of the possession of wave properties by elementary particles, that affords a mathematical interpretation of the structure and interactions of matter on the basis of these properties, and that incorporates within it quantum theory and the uncertainty principle — called also wave mechanics"
> 
> Which in no way explains how you got from "arguments" to "word play".
> 
> And while there are plenty of women who like word play, as a seduction technique it probably lacks a lot.
Click to expand...

It is about the dynamics of any given social interaction.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this today, and thought it fit very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Women are liars and they can lie aggressively too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, exactly, about that is a lie?
Click to expand...

I can't find any nice girls for free.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel sounds like he's been to one too many massage parlors, and gets mad when he can't afford to go
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning about social morality for free under Any form of Capitalism.
> sorry about that, chics.
> 
> I am trying to develop, better arguments at lower cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is a free massage with happy ending moral?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about the True Witness bearing instead of the false witness bearing for sex.
> 
> Only right wing women, never get it.
Click to expand...


Um, well, I don't know many women that will give a massage and then not have sex with a guy, unless they are a genuine massage therapist.  I think NO women get it cause you don't ever come out and just say what you mean, just like to be silly on line... goofball


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess.....
> 
> 
> 
> I can have fun in the non-porn sector with women.  It is much easier online.  You would not believe how easy I can be in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you say so.   From what I have seen of you online, I hope you do better in person.
> 
> Still not sure how "argument" turns into "word play"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quantum dynamics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Merriam Webster, the definition of Quantum Dynamics is:
> *": *a theory of matter that is based on the concept of the possession of wave properties by elementary particles, that affords a mathematical interpretation of the structure and interactions of matter on the basis of these properties, and that incorporates within it quantum theory and the uncertainty principle — called also wave mechanics"
> 
> Which in no way explains how you got from "arguments" to "word play".
> 
> And while there are plenty of women who like word play, as a seduction technique it probably lacks a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about the dynamics of any given social interaction.
Click to expand...


It says nothing about how "argument" becomes "word play".


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this today, and thought it fit very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Women are liars and they can lie aggressively too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, exactly, about that is a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't find any nice girls for free.
Click to expand...


Then you should either change your method or accept the situation.   Your failure does not warrant change by others.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel sounds like he's been to one too many massage parlors, and gets mad when he can't afford to go
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning about social morality for free under Any form of Capitalism.
> sorry about that, chics.
> 
> I am trying to develop, better arguments at lower cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is a free massage with happy ending moral?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about the True Witness bearing instead of the false witness bearing for sex.
> 
> Only right wing women, never get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, well, I don't know many women that will give a massage and then not have sex with a guy, unless they are a genuine massage therapist.  I think NO women get it cause you don't ever come out and just say what you mean, just like to be silly on line... goofball
Click to expand...

I can't afford to be very serious under any form of capitalism.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can have fun in the non-porn sector with women.  It is much easier online.  You would not believe how easy I can be in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so.   From what I have seen of you online, I hope you do better in person.
> 
> Still not sure how "argument" turns into "word play"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quantum dynamics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Merriam Webster, the definition of Quantum Dynamics is:
> *": *a theory of matter that is based on the concept of the possession of wave properties by elementary particles, that affords a mathematical interpretation of the structure and interactions of matter on the basis of these properties, and that incorporates within it quantum theory and the uncertainty principle — called also wave mechanics"
> 
> Which in no way explains how you got from "arguments" to "word play".
> 
> And while there are plenty of women who like word play, as a seduction technique it probably lacks a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about the dynamics of any given social interaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says nothing about how "argument" becomes "word play".
Click to expand...


I ask questions.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this today, and thought it fit very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Women are liars and they can lie aggressively too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, exactly, about that is a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't find any nice girls for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should either change your method or accept the situation.   Your failure does not warrant change by others.
Click to expand...

Nice girls who want to be friends, do.


----------



## WinterBorn

I'd be willing to bet Daniel has spent money on learning hypnosis.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so.   From what I have seen of you online, I hope you do better in person.
> 
> Still not sure how "argument" turns into "word play"
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum dynamics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to Merriam Webster, the definition of Quantum Dynamics is:
> *": *a theory of matter that is based on the concept of the possession of wave properties by elementary particles, that affords a mathematical interpretation of the structure and interactions of matter on the basis of these properties, and that incorporates within it quantum theory and the uncertainty principle — called also wave mechanics"
> 
> Which in no way explains how you got from "arguments" to "word play".
> 
> And while there are plenty of women who like word play, as a seduction technique it probably lacks a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about the dynamics of any given social interaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says nothing about how "argument" becomes "word play".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask questions.
Click to expand...


Questions are not arguments.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this today, and thought it fit very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Women are liars and they can lie aggressively too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, exactly, about that is a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't find any nice girls for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should either change your method or accept the situation.   Your failure does not warrant change by others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice girls who want to be friends, do.
Click to expand...


Only in your fantasies.   The fact that you have a price for your friendship shows it is a lie, not actual friendship.

And you keep talking about what friends do, but then you say you can't find any girls who will do it.   That should tell you something.


----------



## justinacolmena

WinterBorn said:


> girls ... do it



That is the problem. We are in the red-light district.

These men are expecting sex as a service, and denying women the basic necessities of life when it is not to their satisfaction.

Anything odd or unusual or "exotic" excites them, and that is why they target the transgender so viciously and refuse to help them fix their medical problems.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> I'd be willing to bet Daniel has spent money on learning hypnosis.


Why bother.  I can learn to love, watching nice girls get used on the Internet, for free.

I love modern times.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum dynamics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Merriam Webster, the definition of Quantum Dynamics is:
> *": *a theory of matter that is based on the concept of the possession of wave properties by elementary particles, that affords a mathematical interpretation of the structure and interactions of matter on the basis of these properties, and that incorporates within it quantum theory and the uncertainty principle — called also wave mechanics"
> 
> Which in no way explains how you got from "arguments" to "word play".
> 
> And while there are plenty of women who like word play, as a seduction technique it probably lacks a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is about the dynamics of any given social interaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says nothing about how "argument" becomes "word play".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Questions are not arguments.
Click to expand...

I could be, "begging the question".


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Women are liars and they can lie aggressively too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, exactly, about that is a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't find any nice girls for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should either change your method or accept the situation.   Your failure does not warrant change by others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice girls who want to be friends, do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your fantasies.   The fact that you have a price for your friendship shows it is a lie, not actual friendship.
> 
> And you keep talking about what friends do, but then you say you can't find any girls who will do it.   That should tell you something.
Click to expand...

good friends do.  it really is that simple.


----------



## Michelle420

WinterBorn said:


> I'd be willing to bet Daniel has spent money on learning hypnosis.



He's boring.


----------



## danielpalos

drifter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet Daniel has spent money on learning hypnosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's boring.
Click to expand...

that is why my girlfriends dump me.

I just need money to be, really suave and sophisticated.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet Daniel has spent money on learning hypnosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is why my girlfriends dump me.
> 
> I just need money to be, really suave and sophisticated.
Click to expand...


Money will not cure what ails you.  I would recommend a psychiatrist.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, exactly, about that is a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find any nice girls for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should either change your method or accept the situation.   Your failure does not warrant change by others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice girls who want to be friends, do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your fantasies.   The fact that you have a price for your friendship shows it is a lie, not actual friendship.
> 
> And you keep talking about what friends do, but then you say you can't find any girls who will do it.   That should tell you something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good friends do.  it really is that simple.
Click to expand...


So you say.   But you also say you can't find any "nice girls" who will do that for you.  So it seems to be your opinion and no one else's.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet Daniel has spent money on learning hypnosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is why my girlfriends dump me.
> 
> I just need money to be, really suave and sophisticated.
Click to expand...


Money won't help.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find any nice girls for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should either change your method or accept the situation.   Your failure does not warrant change by others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice girls who want to be friends, do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your fantasies.   The fact that you have a price for your friendship shows it is a lie, not actual friendship.
> 
> And you keep talking about what friends do, but then you say you can't find any girls who will do it.   That should tell you something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good friends do.  it really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you say.   But you also say you can't find any "nice girls" who will do that for you.  So it seems to be your opinion and no one else's.
Click to expand...


He isn't going to be getting any girls, nice or not.  Unless of course they are just as weird and socially retarded as he is.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should either change your method or accept the situation.   Your failure does not warrant change by others.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice girls who want to be friends, do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your fantasies.   The fact that you have a price for your friendship shows it is a lie, not actual friendship.
> 
> And you keep talking about what friends do, but then you say you can't find any girls who will do it.   That should tell you something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good friends do.  it really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you say.   But you also say you can't find any "nice girls" who will do that for you.  So it seems to be your opinion and no one else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He isn't going to be getting any girls, nice or not.  Unless of course they are just as weird and socially retarded as he is.
Click to expand...


Nope.  Not unless he can find someone to sell him roofies.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet Daniel has spent money on learning hypnosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is why my girlfriends dump me.
> 
> I just need money to be, really suave and sophisticated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money will not cure what ails you.  I would recommend a psychiatrist.
Click to expand...

Only women with lousy female intuition, say that.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet Daniel has spent money on learning hypnosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is why my girlfriends dump me.
> 
> I just need money to be, really suave and sophisticated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money won't help.
Click to expand...

Just like your honesty won't help if I had to rely on it?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet Daniel has spent money on learning hypnosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is why my girlfriends dump me.
> 
> I just need money to be, really suave and sophisticated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money won't help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like your honesty won't help if I had to rely on it?
Click to expand...


You might try it.  It certainly works better than an argument.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet Daniel has spent money on learning hypnosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is why my girlfriends dump me.
> 
> I just need money to be, really suave and sophisticated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money will not cure what ails you.  I would recommend a psychiatrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition, say that.
Click to expand...


A woman with good intuition would not take any drink you made or go to sleep if you were around.


----------



## OldLady

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
Click to expand...

Balance?


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
Click to expand...


What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.


----------



## Vastator

OldLady said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
Click to expand...

Explain....


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
Click to expand...


That is one of the questions I have asked Daniel over and over and over.   But in numerous different threads, the only answer he has offered is his normal "free body massage with happy ending and g-spot work".


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should either change your method or accept the situation.   Your failure does not warrant change by others.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice girls who want to be friends, do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your fantasies.   The fact that you have a price for your friendship shows it is a lie, not actual friendship.
> 
> And you keep talking about what friends do, but then you say you can't find any girls who will do it.   That should tell you something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good friends do.  it really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you say.   But you also say you can't find any "nice girls" who will do that for you.  So it seems to be your opinion and no one else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He isn't going to be getting any girls, nice or not.  Unless of course they are just as weird and socially retarded as he is.
Click to expand...


You never know.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is one of the questions I have asked Daniel over and over and over.   But in numerous different threads, the only answer he has offered is his normal "free body massage with happy ending and g-spot work".
Click to expand...


He is insane, that's why.  You cannot reason with insanity.  That is the biggest problem with insane people.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet Daniel has spent money on learning hypnosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is why my girlfriends dump me.
> 
> I just need money to be, really suave and sophisticated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money will not cure what ails you.  I would recommend a psychiatrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A woman with good intuition would not take any drink you made or go to sleep if you were around.
Click to expand...

so what; fallacy is all you have to work with.


----------



## Michelle420

Dan wants to keep the thread going and make it all about him. He's fucking lonely.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
Click to expand...

guys can handle uncommitted sex.  women claim to be inferior enough to Need a relationship, but not enough to actually be friends.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is one of the questions I have asked Daniel over and over and over.   But in numerous different threads, the only answer he has offered is his normal "free body massage with happy ending and g-spot work".
Click to expand...

All I need is money to get for a market friendly price what I cannot find for free under our form of Capitalism.  Not enough social morals for free to go around, I guess.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys can handle uncommitted sex.  women claim to be inferior enough to Need a relationship, but not enough to actually be friends.
Click to expand...


Nobody even knows what you are talking about.  You are weird and not in a good way.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's boring.
> 
> 
> 
> that is why my girlfriends dump me.
> 
> I just need money to be, really suave and sophisticated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money will not cure what ails you.  I would recommend a psychiatrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A woman with good intuition would not take any drink you made or go to sleep if you were around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what; fallacy is all you have to work with.
Click to expand...


No fallacy in what I said.   YOu have already shown you do not give a damn what she wants or whether she is attracted to you.  You have said you are working on arguments, presumably to counter her not wanting to have sex with you.   I have no doubt you would put your hands on a woman who was asleep or, god help her, passed out.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is one of the questions I have asked Daniel over and over and over.   But in numerous different threads, the only answer he has offered is his normal "free body massage with happy ending and g-spot work".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is insane, that's why.  You cannot reason with insanity.  That is the biggest problem with insane people.
Click to expand...

dear, you have to have more than just fallacy to claim that; only right wing women, never get it.

no wonder some on the left, don't take the right wing very seriously.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
Click to expand...

You're all worked up.  Don't know the guy or most of the rest of them well enough to answer that question.  There are a couple guys here who have me wrapped around their little fingers, though.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys can handle uncommitted sex.  women claim to be inferior enough to Need a relationship, but not enough to actually be friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what you are talking about.  You are weird and not in a good way.
Click to expand...


He's super needy no wonder he has to pay for attention.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys can handle uncommitted sex.  women claim to be inferior enough to Need a relationship, but not enough to actually be friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what you are talking about.  You are weird and not in a good way.
Click to expand...

Then how can you claim what you do?  Only women with lousy female intuition, do that.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is one of the questions I have asked Daniel over and over and over.   But in numerous different threads, the only answer he has offered is his normal "free body massage with happy ending and g-spot work".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I need is money to get for a market friendly price what I cannot find for free under our form of Capitalism.  Not enough social morals for free to go around, I guess.
Click to expand...


There are plenty of women who will sleep with a guy for free and without a serious relationship.  But you have to give them a reason to pick you over your competition.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is why my girlfriends dump me.
> 
> I just need money to be, really suave and sophisticated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money will not cure what ails you.  I would recommend a psychiatrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A woman with good intuition would not take any drink you made or go to sleep if you were around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what; fallacy is all you have to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No fallacy in what I said.   YOu have already shown you do not give a damn what she wants or whether she is attracted to you.  You have said you are working on arguments, presumably to counter her not wanting to have sex with you.   I have no doubt you would put your hands on a woman who was asleep or, god help her, passed out.
Click to expand...

all you have is ad hominems.  that is why I don't take you very seriously about anything serious.  A shill for poon, is what you seem to be best at.


----------



## Michelle420

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> 
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is one of the questions I have asked Daniel over and over and over.   But in numerous different threads, the only answer he has offered is his normal "free body massage with happy ending and g-spot work".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I need is money to get for a market friendly price what I cannot find for free under our form of Capitalism.  Not enough social morals for free to go around, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who will sleep with a guy for free and without a serious relationship.  But you have to give them a reason to pick you over your competition.
Click to expand...


He keeps using the only women with lousy intuition line as is its some covert NLP that is going to do reverse psychology. What a dork.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> 
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is one of the questions I have asked Daniel over and over and over.   But in numerous different threads, the only answer he has offered is his normal "free body massage with happy ending and g-spot work".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is insane, that's why.  You cannot reason with insanity.  That is the biggest problem with insane people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you have to have more than just fallacy to claim that; only right wing women, never get it.
> 
> no wonder some on the left, don't take the right wing very seriously.
Click to expand...


Still don't know what you are talking about.  To me, you are like one of the parents on Charlie Brown.  Blah, blah, blah.  You might as well just type blah, blah, blah, seriously.


----------



## OldLady

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain....
Click to expand...

I can't.  You can recognize it or you can't.  Yin and Yang applies to everything.  It's quite pervasive.


----------



## danielpalos

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> 
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys can handle uncommitted sex.  women claim to be inferior enough to Need a relationship, but not enough to actually be friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what you are talking about.  You are weird and not in a good way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's super needy no wonder he has to pay for attention.
Click to expand...

I just post an ad on Craigslist for free; nothing but advertisements for free.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys can handle uncommitted sex.  women claim to be inferior enough to Need a relationship, but not enough to actually be friends.
Click to expand...


Some men want a relationship and some don't.   It is the same with women.  There are plenty of women who want to date without a relationship.  There are women who want the Friends With Benefits situation.   But the friendship has to go both ways.

Like I have told you before, go onto a Kink Dating site and present your needs as a fetish.  YOu might get takers.  But give up that ridiculous "Help me practice" nonsense.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> 
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is one of the questions I have asked Daniel over and over and over.   But in numerous different threads, the only answer he has offered is his normal "free body massage with happy ending and g-spot work".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I need is money to get for a market friendly price what I cannot find for free under our form of Capitalism.  Not enough social morals for free to go around, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who will sleep with a guy for free and without a serious relationship.  But you have to give them a reason to pick you over your competition.
Click to expand...

full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work is not a good reason for women?  just lousy intuition and a lack of ambition for equal rights.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> 
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys can handle uncommitted sex.  women claim to be inferior enough to Need a relationship, but not enough to actually be friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what you are talking about.  You are weird and not in a good way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then how can you claim what you do?  Only women with lousy female intuition, do that.
Click to expand...


Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Michelle420

danielpalos said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Balance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys can handle uncommitted sex.  women claim to be inferior enough to Need a relationship, but not enough to actually be friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what you are talking about.  You are weird and not in a good way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's super needy no wonder he has to pay for attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just post an ad on Craigslist for free; nothing but advertisements for free.
Click to expand...


Nobody cares literally.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys can handle uncommitted sex.  women claim to be inferior enough to Need a relationship, but not enough to actually be friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what you are talking about.  You are weird and not in a good way.
Click to expand...


It takes all types to make the world go 'round.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys can handle uncommitted sex.  women claim to be inferior enough to Need a relationship, but not enough to actually be friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some men want a relationship and some don't.   It is the same with women.  There are plenty of women who want to date without a relationship.  There are women who want the Friends With Benefits situation.   But the friendship has to go both ways.
> 
> Like I have told you before, go onto a Kink Dating site and present your needs as a fetish.  YOu might get takers.  But give up that ridiculous "Help me practice" nonsense.
Click to expand...

I am not in a hurry; and I know I just need money.  Why bother, being a shill for poon now.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Balance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys can handle uncommitted sex.  women claim to be inferior enough to Need a relationship, but not enough to actually be friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what you are talking about.  You are weird and not in a good way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then how can you claim what you do?  Only women with lousy female intuition, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Balance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is one of the questions I have asked Daniel over and over and over.   But in numerous different threads, the only answer he has offered is his normal "free body massage with happy ending and g-spot work".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I need is money to get for a market friendly price what I cannot find for free under our form of Capitalism.  Not enough social morals for free to go around, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who will sleep with a guy for free and without a serious relationship.  But you have to give them a reason to pick you over your competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He keeps using the only women with lousy intuition line as is its some covert NLP that is going to do reverse psychology. What a dork.
Click to expand...


I can't even believe you were able to gather that much out of one of his ridiculous posts.  I read them, and I'm like "huh??  WTF is wrong with this tard?"


----------



## danielpalos

drifter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> guys can handle uncommitted sex.  women claim to be inferior enough to Need a relationship, but not enough to actually be friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what you are talking about.  You are weird and not in a good way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's super needy no wonder he has to pay for attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just post an ad on Craigslist for free; nothing but advertisements for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody cares literally.
Click to expand...

You just seem to be needier.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I know what it was by watching Louis Armstrong.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the questions I have asked Daniel over and over and over.   But in numerous different threads, the only answer he has offered is his normal "free body massage with happy ending and g-spot work".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I need is money to get for a market friendly price what I cannot find for free under our form of Capitalism.  Not enough social morals for free to go around, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who will sleep with a guy for free and without a serious relationship.  But you have to give them a reason to pick you over your competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He keeps using the only women with lousy intuition line as is its some covert NLP that is going to do reverse psychology. What a dork.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't even believe you were able to gather that much out of one of his ridiculous posts.  I read them, and I'm like "huh??  WTF is wrong with this tard?"
Click to expand...


I got that, too.


----------



## Michelle420

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys can handle uncommitted sex.  women claim to be inferior enough to Need a relationship, but not enough to actually be friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some men want a relationship and some don't.   It is the same with women.  There are plenty of women who want to date without a relationship.  There are women who want the Friends With Benefits situation.   But the friendship has to go both ways.
> 
> Like I have told you before, go onto a Kink Dating site and present your needs as a fetish.  YOu might get takers.  But give up that ridiculous "Help me practice" nonsense.
Click to expand...


He probably got a bad rep in the polyamorous groups as they do talk amongst each other if someone's a creep.


----------



## Michelle420

danielpalos said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys can handle uncommitted sex.  women claim to be inferior enough to Need a relationship, but not enough to actually be friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what you are talking about.  You are weird and not in a good way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's super needy no wonder he has to pay for attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just post an ad on Craigslist for free; nothing but advertisements for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody cares literally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just seem to be needier.
Click to expand...


All my needs are met and I didn't have to pay a dime.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Balance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is one of the questions I have asked Daniel over and over and over.   But in numerous different threads, the only answer he has offered is his normal "free body massage with happy ending and g-spot work".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I need is money to get for a market friendly price what I cannot find for free under our form of Capitalism.  Not enough social morals for free to go around, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who will sleep with a guy for free and without a serious relationship.  But you have to give them a reason to pick you over your competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work is not a good reason for women?  just lousy intuition and a lack of ambition for equal rights.
Click to expand...


This is a political website, you moron.  Get out of here with your perversions.  No one cares.  Go sexually harass women on a dating site or something.


----------



## Vastator

OldLady said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reliably, predictably, the discussion has turned to the vagina and sex and that is because that is all some men can think of that is important about women.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't.  You can recognize it or you can't.  Yin and Yang applies to everything.  It's quite pervasive.
Click to expand...

If it can't be explained; its almost certainly bullshit.


----------



## WinterBorn

drifter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those two things; is there something a woman offers that a mans male peers cannot provide?  Minus the expense, and drama to boot?
> 
> 
> 
> Balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guys can handle uncommitted sex.  women claim to be inferior enough to Need a relationship, but not enough to actually be friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some men want a relationship and some don't.   It is the same with women.  There are plenty of women who want to date without a relationship.  There are women who want the Friends With Benefits situation.   But the friendship has to go both ways.
> 
> Like I have told you before, go onto a Kink Dating site and present your needs as a fetish.  YOu might get takers.  But give up that ridiculous "Help me practice" nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably got a bad rep in the polyamorous groups as they do talk amongst each other if someone's a creep.
Click to expand...


Yeah, the poly people wouldn't tolerate him.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Balance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is one of the questions I have asked Daniel over and over and over.   But in numerous different threads, the only answer he has offered is his normal "free body massage with happy ending and g-spot work".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I need is money to get for a market friendly price what I cannot find for free under our form of Capitalism.  Not enough social morals for free to go around, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who will sleep with a guy for free and without a serious relationship.  But you have to give them a reason to pick you over your competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work is not a good reason for women?  just lousy intuition and a lack of ambition for equal rights.
Click to expand...


No, it is obviously not enough.   Most women have to be attracted to a man before they will spread their legs.   Work on being attractive and you might get lucky.


----------



## WinterBorn

drifter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what you are talking about.  You are weird and not in a good way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's super needy no wonder he has to pay for attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just post an ad on Craigslist for free; nothing but advertisements for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody cares literally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just seem to be needier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All my needs are met and I didn't have to pay a dime.
Click to expand...


And, while I don't know you, I am willing to bet you are attracted to the one meeting your needs.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the questions I have asked Daniel over and over and over.   But in numerous different threads, the only answer he has offered is his normal "free body massage with happy ending and g-spot work".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I need is money to get for a market friendly price what I cannot find for free under our form of Capitalism.  Not enough social morals for free to go around, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who will sleep with a guy for free and without a serious relationship.  But you have to give them a reason to pick you over your competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work is not a good reason for women?  just lousy intuition and a lack of ambition for equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a political website, you moron.  Get out of here with your perversions.  No one cares.  Go sexually harass women on a dating site or something.
Click to expand...

Can't handle equality?  Wo-man.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does HE have to offer any woman?  The wonderful opportunity to be his maid or what?    These guys.  I don't know what they think makes them so wonderful when CLEARLY they are not that wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the questions I have asked Daniel over and over and over.   But in numerous different threads, the only answer he has offered is his normal "free body massage with happy ending and g-spot work".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I need is money to get for a market friendly price what I cannot find for free under our form of Capitalism.  Not enough social morals for free to go around, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who will sleep with a guy for free and without a serious relationship.  But you have to give them a reason to pick you over your competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work is not a good reason for women?  just lousy intuition and a lack of ambition for equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is obviously not enough.   Most women have to be attracted to a man before they will spread their legs.   Work on being attractive and you might get lucky.
Click to expand...

I prefer to have money do all the hard work.


----------



## Marion Morrison

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the questions I have asked Daniel over and over and over.   But in numerous different threads, the only answer he has offered is his normal "free body massage with happy ending and g-spot work".
> 
> 
> 
> All I need is money to get for a market friendly price what I cannot find for free under our form of Capitalism.  Not enough social morals for free to go around, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who will sleep with a guy for free and without a serious relationship.  But you have to give them a reason to pick you over your competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work is not a good reason for women?  just lousy intuition and a lack of ambition for equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is obviously not enough.   Most women have to be attracted to a man before they will spread their legs.   Work on being attractive and you might get lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer to have money do all the hard work.
Click to expand...


Yet you want all the hard work done without the money? Sup?

Er something like that.

Someday, you'll find some girl that wants you to do what you claim you want to do. Then she'll make you do it a few times and you'll realize that's not what you wanted at all. Meanwhile, she'll keep demanding that you keep doing what you were doing, and you'll be stuck.


----------



## danielpalos

Marion Morrison said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I need is money to get for a market friendly price what I cannot find for free under our form of Capitalism.  Not enough social morals for free to go around, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who will sleep with a guy for free and without a serious relationship.  But you have to give them a reason to pick you over your competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work is not a good reason for women?  just lousy intuition and a lack of ambition for equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is obviously not enough.   Most women have to be attracted to a man before they will spread their legs.   Work on being attractive and you might get lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer to have money do all the hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you want all the hard work done without the money? Sup?
> 
> Er something like that.
> 
> Someday, you'll find some girl that wants you to do what you claim you want to do. Then she'll make you do it a few times and you'll realize that's not what you wanted at all. Meanwhile, she'll keep demanding that you keep doing what you were doing, and you'll be stuck.
Click to expand...

Not really; I am just advertising and asking why women claim to want equality, but don't seem to jump at any given opportunity to get a free full body massage with happy ending, like most guys would.


----------



## Marion Morrison

danielpalos said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who will sleep with a guy for free and without a serious relationship.  But you have to give them a reason to pick you over your competition.
> 
> 
> 
> full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work is not a good reason for women?  just lousy intuition and a lack of ambition for equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is obviously not enough.   Most women have to be attracted to a man before they will spread their legs.   Work on being attractive and you might get lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer to have money do all the hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you want all the hard work done without the money? Sup?
> 
> Er something like that.
> 
> Someday, you'll find some girl that wants you to do what you claim you want to do. Then she'll make you do it a few times and you'll realize that's not what you wanted at all. Meanwhile, she'll keep demanding that you keep doing what you were doing, and you'll be stuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really; I am just advertising and asking why women claim to want equality, but don't seem to jump at any given opportunity to get a free full body massage with happy ending, like most guys would.
Click to expand...


The guilt trip thing is not going to go over well, dude. If at all.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who will sleep with a guy for free and without a serious relationship.  But you have to give them a reason to pick you over your competition.
> 
> 
> 
> full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work is not a good reason for women?  just lousy intuition and a lack of ambition for equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is obviously not enough.   Most women have to be attracted to a man before they will spread their legs.   Work on being attractive and you might get lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer to have money do all the hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you want all the hard work done without the money? Sup?
> 
> Er something like that.
> 
> Someday, you'll find some girl that wants you to do what you claim you want to do. Then she'll make you do it a few times and you'll realize that's not what you wanted at all. Meanwhile, she'll keep demanding that you keep doing what you were doing, and you'll be stuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really; I am just advertising and asking why women claim to want equality, but don't seem to jump at any given opportunity to get a free full body massage with happy ending, like most guys would.
Click to expand...


Stop advertising here.  Go to a dating site.  None of the women here are interested in you.  Do you need to be punched in the face before you take a hint or something?


----------



## Marion Morrison

I'm not here looking for a date. I'm hear to speak my mind and talk shit. Not necessarily in that order.

However, I do appreciate many of the females here.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> I'm not here looking for a date. I'm hear to speak my mind and talk shit. Not necessarily in that order.
> 
> However, I do appreciate many of the females here.



I should start reporting his posts to the mods as spam because THAT is what they are.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here looking for a date. I'm hear to speak my mind and talk shit. Not necessarily in that order.
> 
> However, I do appreciate many of the females here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should start reporting his posts to the mods as spam because THAT is what they are.
Click to expand...


And then there's that reporting the redundant thing.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here looking for a date. I'm hear to speak my mind and talk shit. Not necessarily in that order.
> 
> However, I do appreciate many of the females here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should start reporting his posts to the mods as spam because THAT is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's that reporting the redundant thing.
Click to expand...


Well, spamming is against the rules, and this is not a dating site.  These topics are brought up for discussion, not for him to start begging and harassing women here for dates.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here looking for a date. I'm hear to speak my mind and talk shit. Not necessarily in that order.
> 
> However, I do appreciate many of the females here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should start reporting his posts to the mods as spam because THAT is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's that reporting the redundant thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, spamming is against the rules, and this is not a dating site.  These topics are brought up for discussion, not for him to start begging and harassing women here for dates.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here looking for a date. I'm hear to speak my mind and talk shit. Not necessarily in that order.
> 
> However, I do appreciate many of the females here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should start reporting his posts to the mods as spam because THAT is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's that reporting the redundant thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, spamming is against the rules, and this is not a dating site.  These topics are brought up for discussion, not for him to start begging and harassing women here for dates.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Well, somebody has to take the reins and control these out of order losers!


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here looking for a date. I'm hear to speak my mind and talk shit. Not necessarily in that order.
> 
> However, I do appreciate many of the females here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should start reporting his posts to the mods as spam because THAT is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's that reporting the redundant thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, spamming is against the rules, and this is not a dating site.  These topics are brought up for discussion, not for him to start begging and harassing women here for dates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, somebody has to take the reins and control these out of order losers!
Click to expand...


IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should start reporting his posts to the mods as spam because THAT is what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's that reporting the redundant thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, spamming is against the rules, and this is not a dating site.  These topics are brought up for discussion, not for him to start begging and harassing women here for dates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, somebody has to take the reins and control these out of order losers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.
Click to expand...


He probably has women buried in his basement.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's that reporting the redundant thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, spamming is against the rules, and this is not a dating site.  These topics are brought up for discussion, not for him to start begging and harassing women here for dates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, somebody has to take the reins and control these out of order losers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
Click to expand...


Now that's scary.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, spamming is against the rules, and this is not a dating site.  These topics are brought up for discussion, not for him to start begging and harassing women here for dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, somebody has to take the reins and control these out of order losers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's scary.
Click to expand...


That's the only way he can get his "practice for free."


----------



## danielpalos

Marion Morrison said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work is not a good reason for women?  just lousy intuition and a lack of ambition for equal rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is obviously not enough.   Most women have to be attracted to a man before they will spread their legs.   Work on being attractive and you might get lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer to have money do all the hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you want all the hard work done without the money? Sup?
> 
> Er something like that.
> 
> Someday, you'll find some girl that wants you to do what you claim you want to do. Then she'll make you do it a few times and you'll realize that's not what you wanted at all. Meanwhile, she'll keep demanding that you keep doing what you were doing, and you'll be stuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really; I am just advertising and asking why women claim to want equality, but don't seem to jump at any given opportunity to get a free full body massage with happy ending, like most guys would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guilt trip thing is not going to go over well, dude. If at all.
Click to expand...

what guilt trip?  simple projection is a right wing strong suit.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work is not a good reason for women?  just lousy intuition and a lack of ambition for equal rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is obviously not enough.   Most women have to be attracted to a man before they will spread their legs.   Work on being attractive and you might get lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer to have money do all the hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you want all the hard work done without the money? Sup?
> 
> Er something like that.
> 
> Someday, you'll find some girl that wants you to do what you claim you want to do. Then she'll make you do it a few times and you'll realize that's not what you wanted at all. Meanwhile, she'll keep demanding that you keep doing what you were doing, and you'll be stuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really; I am just advertising and asking why women claim to want equality, but don't seem to jump at any given opportunity to get a free full body massage with happy ending, like most guys would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop advertising here.  Go to a dating site.  None of the women here are interested in you.  Do you need to be punched in the face before you take a hint or something?
Click to expand...

lol.  only Bad girls, say that.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, somebody has to take the reins and control these out of order losers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the only way he can get his "practice for free."
Click to expand...


O geez, flashbacks to the Green River killer story.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, somebody has to take the reins and control these out of order losers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the only way he can get his "practice for free."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O geez, flashbacks to the Green River killer story.
Click to expand...


I'm just kidding.  I don't know anything about danielpalos.  Lol.  It wouldn't surprise me though.  He is THAT creepy and weird.  There is something very disjointed and disconnected about him, according to his postings.  Very, very strange.  

Internet dating is a really BAD idea, IMO.    You just never know what you might be getting yourself into!    The possibilities are frightening.


----------



## danielpalos

dudette, I have the lowest numbers, that makes me the most moral under any form of Christianity.

Why should I take floozies seriously.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> dudette, I have the lowest numbers, that makes me the most moral under any form of Christianity.
> 
> Why should I take floozies seriously.



You are the floozy.  ROFL!  Like I said, obviously none of the women who come here to post about POLITICS and CURRENT EVENTS are interested in dating you or letting you practice on them, or letting you give them a massage, or letting you touch them.  You are obviously just a troll or else you would stop bothering everyone with your ridiculous self and go to a DATING SITE to try to beg for dates, not that you will have any luck there either, but who knows?  There might be another person out there who is as odd as you!  A dating site is where you need to go spew your BS though.  This is not the place for that.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the only way he can get his "practice for free."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O geez, flashbacks to the Green River killer story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just kidding.  I don't know anything about danielpalos.  Lol.  It wouldn't surprise me though.  He is THAT creepy and weird.  There is something very disjointed and disconnected about him, according to his postings.  Very, very strange.
> 
> Internet dating is a really BAD idea, IMO.    You just never know what you might be getting yourself into!    The possibilities are frightening.
Click to expand...


Man, I learned something about that by hiring people off of Craigslist. 80% were total douchebags. They want a million dollars for playing with their phone while they're supposed to be working.

I'm not the one to be playing that.  I'm busting my ass and you're on your phone? GFY. Buh Bye.


----------



## ChrisL

Here's a good site for danielpalos to find a date . . .


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the questions I have asked Daniel over and over and over.   But in numerous different threads, the only answer he has offered is his normal "free body massage with happy ending and g-spot work".
> 
> 
> 
> All I need is money to get for a market friendly price what I cannot find for free under our form of Capitalism.  Not enough social morals for free to go around, I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who will sleep with a guy for free and without a serious relationship.  But you have to give them a reason to pick you over your competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work is not a good reason for women?  just lousy intuition and a lack of ambition for equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is obviously not enough.   Most women have to be attracted to a man before they will spread their legs.   Work on being attractive and you might get lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer to have money do all the hard work.
Click to expand...


Nice plan.  But you don't have money.  And you don't want to do the hard work.

So you lose.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women who will sleep with a guy for free and without a serious relationship.  But you have to give them a reason to pick you over your competition.
> 
> 
> 
> full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work is not a good reason for women?  just lousy intuition and a lack of ambition for equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is obviously not enough.   Most women have to be attracted to a man before they will spread their legs.   Work on being attractive and you might get lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer to have money do all the hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you want all the hard work done without the money? Sup?
> 
> Er something like that.
> 
> Someday, you'll find some girl that wants you to do what you claim you want to do. Then she'll make you do it a few times and you'll realize that's not what you wanted at all. Meanwhile, she'll keep demanding that you keep doing what you were doing, and you'll be stuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really; I am just advertising and asking why women claim to want equality, but don't seem to jump at any given opportunity to get a free full body massage with happy ending, like most guys would.
Click to expand...


Once again, you think equality is about them acting like men.   It isn't.


----------



## ChrisL

Maybe Daniel could hook up with Tiggered?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is obviously not enough.   Most women have to be attracted to a man before they will spread their legs.   Work on being attractive and you might get lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to have money do all the hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you want all the hard work done without the money? Sup?
> 
> Er something like that.
> 
> Someday, you'll find some girl that wants you to do what you claim you want to do. Then she'll make you do it a few times and you'll realize that's not what you wanted at all. Meanwhile, she'll keep demanding that you keep doing what you were doing, and you'll be stuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really; I am just advertising and asking why women claim to want equality, but don't seem to jump at any given opportunity to get a free full body massage with happy ending, like most guys would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guilt trip thing is not going to go over well, dude. If at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what guilt trip?  simple projection is a right wing strong suit.
Click to expand...


What guilt trip?    How about "Friends don't let friends go home with blue balls"?    That is pure guilt trip.

And the begging to be able to give a "full body massage with a happy ending and g-spot work" so you can get some practice is pretty much classic guilt trip too.

Poor pitiful Daniel.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> dudette, I have the lowest numbers, that makes me the most moral under any form of Christianity.
> 
> Why should I take floozies seriously.



What low numbers?


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to have money do all the hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you want all the hard work done without the money? Sup?
> 
> Er something like that.
> 
> Someday, you'll find some girl that wants you to do what you claim you want to do. Then she'll make you do it a few times and you'll realize that's not what you wanted at all. Meanwhile, she'll keep demanding that you keep doing what you were doing, and you'll be stuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really; I am just advertising and asking why women claim to want equality, but don't seem to jump at any given opportunity to get a free full body massage with happy ending, like most guys would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guilt trip thing is not going to go over well, dude. If at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what guilt trip?  simple projection is a right wing strong suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What guilt trip?    How about "Friends don't let friends go home with blue balls"?    That is pure guilt trip.
> 
> And the begging to be able to give a "full body massage with a happy ending and g-spot work" so you can get some practice is pretty much classic guilt trip too.
> 
> Poor pitiful Daniel.
Click to expand...


Even his guilt trips are terrible and don't work!


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dudette, I have the lowest numbers, that makes me the most moral under any form of Christianity.
> 
> Why should I take floozies seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What low numbers?
Click to expand...


IQ?


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dudette, I have the lowest numbers, that makes me the most moral under any form of Christianity.
> 
> Why should I take floozies seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What low numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IQ?
Click to expand...


I'm guessing his weight numbers are probably pretty high.


----------



## justinacolmena

danielpalos said:


> Why bother. I can learn to love, watching nice girls get used on the Internet, for free.
> 
> I love modern times.



"Watching." Fucking sex offender creep.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dudette, I have the lowest numbers, that makes me the most moral under any form of Christianity.
> 
> Why should I take floozies seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the floozy.  ROFL!  Like I said, obviously none of the women who come here to post about POLITICS and CURRENT EVENTS are interested in dating you or letting you practice on them, or letting you give them a massage, or letting you touch them.  You are obviously just a troll or else you would stop bothering everyone with your ridiculous self and go to a DATING SITE to try to beg for dates, not that you will have any luck there either, but who knows?  There might be another person out there who is as odd as you!  A dating site is where you need to go spew your BS though.  This is not the place for that.
Click to expand...

it isn't about internet, social intercourse but sexual intercourse.  I have the lowest numbers so y'all should respect me for being that "moral".  thanks for your help chics.

only floozies have a problem with it


----------



## danielpalos

justinacolmena said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why bother. I can learn to love, watching nice girls get used on the Internet, for free.
> 
> I love modern times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Watching." Fucking sex offender creep.
Click to expand...

another right winger?  porn, dear, it is legal.  only the right wing prefers, pre-judge school to pre-med school.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dudette, I have the lowest numbers, that makes me the most moral under any form of Christianity.
> 
> Why should I take floozies seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the floozy.  ROFL!  Like I said, obviously none of the women who come here to post about POLITICS and CURRENT EVENTS are interested in dating you or letting you practice on them, or letting you give them a massage, or letting you touch them.  You are obviously just a troll or else you would stop bothering everyone with your ridiculous self and go to a DATING SITE to try to beg for dates, not that you will have any luck there either, but who knows?  There might be another person out there who is as odd as you!  A dating site is where you need to go spew your BS though.  This is not the place for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it isn't about internet, social intercourse but sexual intercourse.  I have the lowest numbers so y'all should respect me for being that "moral".  thanks for your help chics.
> 
> only floozies have a problem with it
Click to expand...


Once again, what low numbers are you talking about?


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dudette, I have the lowest numbers, that makes me the most moral under any form of Christianity.
> 
> Why should I take floozies seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the floozy.  ROFL!  Like I said, obviously none of the women who come here to post about POLITICS and CURRENT EVENTS are interested in dating you or letting you practice on them, or letting you give them a massage, or letting you touch them.  You are obviously just a troll or else you would stop bothering everyone with your ridiculous self and go to a DATING SITE to try to beg for dates, not that you will have any luck there either, but who knows?  There might be another person out there who is as odd as you!  A dating site is where you need to go spew your BS though.  This is not the place for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it isn't about internet, social intercourse but sexual intercourse.  I have the lowest numbers so y'all should respect me for being that "moral".  thanks for your help chics.
> 
> only floozies have a problem with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, what low numbers are you talking about?
Click to expand...


I think he's talking about his sexual experiences which equal 0.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dudette, I have the lowest numbers, that makes me the most moral under any form of Christianity.
> 
> Why should I take floozies seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the floozy.  ROFL!  Like I said, obviously none of the women who come here to post about POLITICS and CURRENT EVENTS are interested in dating you or letting you practice on them, or letting you give them a massage, or letting you touch them.  You are obviously just a troll or else you would stop bothering everyone with your ridiculous self and go to a DATING SITE to try to beg for dates, not that you will have any luck there either, but who knows?  There might be another person out there who is as odd as you!  A dating site is where you need to go spew your BS though.  This is not the place for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it isn't about internet, social intercourse but sexual intercourse.  I have the lowest numbers so y'all should respect me for being that "moral".  thanks for your help chics.
> 
> only floozies have a problem with it
Click to expand...


It has nothing to do with your choices in the matter. It's because nobody wants to have much to do with you because you are WEIRD.


----------



## ChrisL

He is trying to claim some kind of moral superiority because he is still a virgin and is trying to make it sound as if that is by HIS own choice!    Delusional, as if that wasn't already pretty apparent.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dudette, I have the lowest numbers, that makes me the most moral under any form of Christianity.
> 
> Why should I take floozies seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the floozy.  ROFL!  Like I said, obviously none of the women who come here to post about POLITICS and CURRENT EVENTS are interested in dating you or letting you practice on them, or letting you give them a massage, or letting you touch them.  You are obviously just a troll or else you would stop bothering everyone with your ridiculous self and go to a DATING SITE to try to beg for dates, not that you will have any luck there either, but who knows?  There might be another person out there who is as odd as you!  A dating site is where you need to go spew your BS though.  This is not the place for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it isn't about internet, social intercourse but sexual intercourse.  I have the lowest numbers so y'all should respect me for being that "moral".  thanks for your help chics.
> 
> only floozies have a problem with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, what low numbers are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's talking about his sexual experiences which equal 0.
Click to expand...


And in his profile he claims to be 54 years old.  LMAO!


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> He is trying to claim some kind of moral superiority because he is still a virgin and is trying to make it sound as if that is by HIS own choice!    Delusional, as if that wasn't already pretty apparent.



It has been quite apparent for some time now.


----------



## ChrisL

What could make someone SO weird?  Are they born that way?  Did something happen to them?  Were they literally dropped on their heads as babies?  

danielpalos, tell us about your childhood.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> What could make someone SO weird?  Are they born that way?  Did something happen to them?  Were they literally dropped on their heads as babies?
> 
> danielpalos, tell us about your childhood.



I think he is on the spectrum for either autism or aspergers.   Probably the later.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What could make someone SO weird?  Are they born that way?  Did something happen to them?  Were they literally dropped on their heads as babies?
> 
> danielpalos, tell us about your childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is on the spectrum for either autism or aspergers.   Probably the later.
Click to expand...


Well, in that case, I feel kind of sorry for being so mean to him, but at the same time, he is REALLY creepy and there is really no excuse for some of the things that come out in his posts.  Even autistic people are going to get an earful if they treat people like they are "owed" something.


----------



## Michelle420

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dudette, I have the lowest numbers, that makes me the most moral under any form of Christianity.
> 
> Why should I take floozies seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What low numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing his weight numbers are probably pretty high.
Click to expand...


That's the least of his problems.


----------



## justinacolmena

ChrisL said:


> It has nothing to do with your choices in the matter. It's because nobody wants to have much to do with you because you are WEIRD.



danielpalos is playing a role. "WEIRD" may be annoying and distracting, but it is not a crime.




ChrisL said:


> Well, in that case, I feel kind of sorry for being so mean to him, but at the same time, he is REALLY creepy and there is really no excuse for some of the things that come out in his posts. Even autistic people are going to get an earful if they treat people like they are "owed" something.



danielpalos is again playing that role here in this thread. Again, "REALLY creepy" may be annoying, but it is not a crime. Unfortunately, when a _girl_ -- and I refuse to ascribe legal majority to such behavior -- calls a man "REALLY creepy," the consequences for him justify much more than an apology from such a _girl_, who if justice is served will spend the rest of her days with one or another _girl_ in prison eating each other out in a maximum security cell.  I will leave the "watching" to the women's prison guards.


----------



## Michelle420

justinacolmena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with your choices in the matter. It's because nobody wants to have much to do with you because you are WEIRD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos is playing a role. "WEIRD" may be annoying and distracting, but it is not a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in that case, I feel kind of sorry for being so mean to him, but at the same time, he is REALLY creepy and there is really no excuse for some of the things that come out in his posts. Even autistic people are going to get an earful if they treat people like they are "owed" something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> danielpalos is again playing that role here in this thread. Again, "REALLY creepy" may be annoying, but it is not a crime. Unfortunately, when a _girl_ -- and I refuse to ascribe legal majority to such behavior -- calls a man "REALLY creepy," the consequences for him justify much more than an apology from such a _girl_, who if justice is served will spend the rest of her days with one or another _girl_ in prison eating each other out in a maximum security cell.  I will leave the "watching" to the women's prison guards.
Click to expand...


Nobody called it a crime in the quotes you presented.


----------



## justinacolmena

drifter said:


> Nobody called it a crime in the quotes you presented.



I'm not stupid. When a _girl_ has called a man "REALLY creepy," he is for all practical purposes a registered sex offender for the rest of his life, unless that situation is redressed. No allegation of "crime" per se is even necessary. Not in the modern justice system of the _girls_ for the _girls_ by the _girls_.

Those _girls_ need to go to adult prison to make that situation right.


----------



## Michelle420

justinacolmena said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody called it a crime in the quotes you presented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not stupid. When a _girl_ has called a man "REALLY creepy," he is for all practical purposes a registered sex offender for the rest of his life, unless that situation is redressed. No allegation of "crime" per se is even necessary. Not in the modern justice system of the _girls_ for the _girls_ by the _girls_.
> 
> Those _girls_ need to go to adult prison to make that situation right.
Click to expand...


Whatever you say Daniel sock.


----------



## WinterBorn

justinacolmena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with your choices in the matter. It's because nobody wants to have much to do with you because you are WEIRD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos is playing a role. "WEIRD" may be annoying and distracting, but it is not a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in that case, I feel kind of sorry for being so mean to him, but at the same time, he is REALLY creepy and there is really no excuse for some of the things that come out in his posts. Even autistic people are going to get an earful if they treat people like they are "owed" something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> danielpalos is again playing that role here in this thread. Again, "REALLY creepy" may be annoying, but it is not a crime. Unfortunately, when a _girl_ -- and I refuse to ascribe legal majority to such behavior -- calls a man "REALLY creepy," the consequences for him justify much more than an apology from such a _girl_, who if justice is served will spend the rest of her days with one or another _girl_ in prison eating each other out in a maximum security cell.  I will leave the "watching" to the women's prison guards.
Click to expand...


And you know he is playing a role, as opposed to showing his personality, how?


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here looking for a date. I'm hear to speak my mind and talk shit. Not necessarily in that order.
> 
> However, I do appreciate many of the females here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should start reporting his posts to the mods as spam because THAT is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's that reporting the redundant thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, spamming is against the rules, and this is not a dating site.  These topics are brought up for discussion, not for him to start begging and harassing women here for dates.
Click to expand...

How does anyone on an anonymous website "spam" or advertise?  How would I reach him?  Has he put in his phone # or a site address that I missed?


----------



## WinterBorn

justinacolmena said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with your choices in the matter. It's because nobody wants to have much to do with you because you are WEIRD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos is playing a role. "WEIRD" may be annoying and distracting, but it is not a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in that case, I feel kind of sorry for being so mean to him, but at the same time, he is REALLY creepy and there is really no excuse for some of the things that come out in his posts. Even autistic people are going to get an earful if they treat people like they are "owed" something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> danielpalos is again playing that role here in this thread. Again, "REALLY creepy" may be annoying, but it is not a crime. Unfortunately, when a _girl_ -- and I refuse to ascribe legal majority to such behavior -- calls a man "REALLY creepy," the consequences for him justify much more than an apology from such a _girl_, who if justice is served will spend the rest of her days with one or another _girl_ in prison eating each other out in a maximum security cell.  I will leave the "watching" to the women's prison guards.
Click to expand...


Ok, so you claim Daniel is just playing a role.  Rather than an apology, how about I just say ChrisL and Drifter are just playing a role?

Or, better yet, tell us how Daniel is harmed by what is posted here?  What consequences are there for him?


----------



## justinacolmena

WinterBorn said:


> Ok, so you claim Daniel is just playing a role. Rather than an apology, how about I just say ChrisL and Drifter are just playing a role?
> 
> Or, better yet, tell us how Daniel is harmed by what is posted here? What consequences are there for him?



Not saying that. Your are all playing roles in this one.

In real life, when a _girl_ calls a guy "weird," she has a boyfriend with brass knuckles to beat the shit out of him, and another boyfriend in blue to arrest him on a false charge.

_Girl_, meaning a prostitute running under the purview of the local pimp.


----------



## WinterBorn

justinacolmena said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you claim Daniel is just playing a role. Rather than an apology, how about I just say ChrisL and Drifter are just playing a role?
> 
> Or, better yet, tell us how Daniel is harmed by what is posted here? What consequences are there for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying that. Your are all playing roles in this one.
> 
> In real life, when a _girl_ calls a guy "weird," she has a boyfriend with brass knuckles to beat the shit out of him, and another boyfriend in blue to arrest him on a false charge.
> 
> _Girl_, meaning a prostitute running under the purview of the local pimp.
Click to expand...


But you ARE saying that Daniel is playing a role.   I'm still curious how you come to that conclusion.

As for the girl calling a guy weird and her boyfriend beating him up, that seems a little rare, unless the weird guy is stalking her or continually pestering her.

And as for the "boyfriend in blue", that is ridiculous.  If the guy crosses the line, the cops arrest him.   I doubt there are many cases of false charges.  Certainly not as many false charges as there are actual charges that are never pressed because she is too scared.

The "pimp" part of your post is simply nonsense, and an example of your own biases.


----------



## danielpalos

justinacolmena said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you claim Daniel is just playing a role. Rather than an apology, how about I just say ChrisL and Drifter are just playing a role?
> 
> Or, better yet, tell us how Daniel is harmed by what is posted here? What consequences are there for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying that. Your are all playing roles in this one.
> 
> In real life, when a _girl_ calls a guy "weird," she has a boyfriend with brass knuckles to beat the shit out of him, and another boyfriend in blue to arrest him on a false charge.
> 
> _Girl_, meaning a prostitute running under the purview of the local pimp.
Click to expand...

I don't mind attached women, when I can't afford to pay them to leave.  Is that wrong?


----------



## danielpalos

drifter said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody called it a crime in the quotes you presented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not stupid. When a _girl_ has called a man "REALLY creepy," he is for all practical purposes a registered sex offender for the rest of his life, unless that situation is redressed. No allegation of "crime" per se is even necessary. Not in the modern justice system of the _girls_ for the _girls_ by the _girls_.
> 
> Those _girls_ need to go to adult prison to make that situation right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you say Daniel sock.
Click to expand...

women really just need, a full body massage with happy ending.


----------



## danielpalos

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here looking for a date. I'm hear to speak my mind and talk shit. Not necessarily in that order.
> 
> However, I do appreciate many of the females here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should start reporting his posts to the mods as spam because THAT is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's that reporting the redundant thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, spamming is against the rules, and this is not a dating site.  These topics are brought up for discussion, not for him to start begging and harassing women here for dates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does anyone on an anonymous website "spam" or advertise?  How would I reach him?  Has he put in his phone # or a site address that I missed?
Click to expand...

it is about the "quantum dynamics"; wo-men can be "damsels in distress and claim equality for pay for purposes and Men, can't."


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you claim Daniel is just playing a role. Rather than an apology, how about I just say ChrisL and Drifter are just playing a role?
> 
> Or, better yet, tell us how Daniel is harmed by what is posted here? What consequences are there for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying that. Your are all playing roles in this one.
> 
> In real life, when a _girl_ calls a guy "weird," she has a boyfriend with brass knuckles to beat the shit out of him, and another boyfriend in blue to arrest him on a false charge.
> 
> _Girl_, meaning a prostitute running under the purview of the local pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you ARE saying that Daniel is playing a role.   I'm still curious how you come to that conclusion.
> 
> As for the girl calling a guy weird and her boyfriend beating him up, that seems a little rare, unless the weird guy is stalking her or continually pestering her.
> 
> And as for the "boyfriend in blue", that is ridiculous.  If the guy crosses the line, the cops arrest him.   I doubt there are many cases of false charges.  Certainly not as many false charges as there are actual charges that are never pressed because she is too scared.
> 
> The "pimp" part of your post is simply nonsense, and an example of your own biases.
Click to expand...

pot meet kettle.  this is why I don't take you seriously about any Thing, serious.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you claim Daniel is just playing a role. Rather than an apology, how about I just say ChrisL and Drifter are just playing a role?
> 
> Or, better yet, tell us how Daniel is harmed by what is posted here? What consequences are there for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying that. Your are all playing roles in this one.
> 
> In real life, when a _girl_ calls a guy "weird," she has a boyfriend with brass knuckles to beat the shit out of him, and another boyfriend in blue to arrest him on a false charge.
> 
> _Girl_, meaning a prostitute running under the purview of the local pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind attached women, when I can't afford to pay them to leave.  Is that wrong?
Click to expand...


In my mind, yes it is wrong.  With one exception.  If they person they are attached to knows, it is fine.  If not, it is wrong.  And potentially dangerous for you.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you claim Daniel is just playing a role. Rather than an apology, how about I just say ChrisL and Drifter are just playing a role?
> 
> Or, better yet, tell us how Daniel is harmed by what is posted here? What consequences are there for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying that. Your are all playing roles in this one.
> 
> In real life, when a _girl_ calls a guy "weird," she has a boyfriend with brass knuckles to beat the shit out of him, and another boyfriend in blue to arrest him on a false charge.
> 
> _Girl_, meaning a prostitute running under the purview of the local pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you ARE saying that Daniel is playing a role.   I'm still curious how you come to that conclusion.
> 
> As for the girl calling a guy weird and her boyfriend beating him up, that seems a little rare, unless the weird guy is stalking her or continually pestering her.
> 
> And as for the "boyfriend in blue", that is ridiculous.  If the guy crosses the line, the cops arrest him.   I doubt there are many cases of false charges.  Certainly not as many false charges as there are actual charges that are never pressed because she is too scared.
> 
> The "pimp" part of your post is simply nonsense, and an example of your own biases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pot meet kettle.  this is why I don't take you seriously about any Thing, serious.
Click to expand...


Jeez, you really do spend a lot of time trying to derail or distract.

Exactly what did I say that warrants "pot meet kettle"?   What did I condemn that I am also guilty of?

And an actual answer would be a refreshing change.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you claim Daniel is just playing a role. Rather than an apology, how about I just say ChrisL and Drifter are just playing a role?
> 
> Or, better yet, tell us how Daniel is harmed by what is posted here? What consequences are there for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying that. Your are all playing roles in this one.
> 
> In real life, when a _girl_ calls a guy "weird," she has a boyfriend with brass knuckles to beat the shit out of him, and another boyfriend in blue to arrest him on a false charge.
> 
> _Girl_, meaning a prostitute running under the purview of the local pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you ARE saying that Daniel is playing a role.   I'm still curious how you come to that conclusion.
> 
> As for the girl calling a guy weird and her boyfriend beating him up, that seems a little rare, unless the weird guy is stalking her or continually pestering her.
> 
> And as for the "boyfriend in blue", that is ridiculous.  If the guy crosses the line, the cops arrest him.   I doubt there are many cases of false charges.  Certainly not as many false charges as there are actual charges that are never pressed because she is too scared.
> 
> The "pimp" part of your post is simply nonsense, and an example of your own biases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pot meet kettle.  this is why I don't take you seriously about any Thing, serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeez, you really do spend a lot of time trying to derail or distract.
> 
> Exactly what did I say that warrants "pot meet kettle"?   What did I condemn that I am also guilty of?
> 
> And an actual answer would be a refreshing change.
Click to expand...

projecting much?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you claim Daniel is just playing a role. Rather than an apology, how about I just say ChrisL and Drifter are just playing a role?
> 
> Or, better yet, tell us how Daniel is harmed by what is posted here? What consequences are there for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying that. Your are all playing roles in this one.
> 
> In real life, when a _girl_ calls a guy "weird," she has a boyfriend with brass knuckles to beat the shit out of him, and another boyfriend in blue to arrest him on a false charge.
> 
> _Girl_, meaning a prostitute running under the purview of the local pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you ARE saying that Daniel is playing a role.   I'm still curious how you come to that conclusion.
> 
> As for the girl calling a guy weird and her boyfriend beating him up, that seems a little rare, unless the weird guy is stalking her or continually pestering her.
> 
> And as for the "boyfriend in blue", that is ridiculous.  If the guy crosses the line, the cops arrest him.   I doubt there are many cases of false charges.  Certainly not as many false charges as there are actual charges that are never pressed because she is too scared.
> 
> The "pimp" part of your post is simply nonsense, and an example of your own biases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pot meet kettle.  this is why I don't take you seriously about any Thing, serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeez, you really do spend a lot of time trying to derail or distract.
> 
> Exactly what did I say that warrants "pot meet kettle"?   What did I condemn that I am also guilty of?
> 
> And an actual answer would be a refreshing change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> projecting much?
Click to expand...


Thank you for proving my point.

Now, back to my question.   

Exactly what did I say that warrants "pot meet kettle"?   What did I condemn that I am also guilty of?


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here looking for a date. I'm hear to speak my mind and talk shit. Not necessarily in that order.
> 
> However, I do appreciate many of the females here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should start reporting his posts to the mods as spam because THAT is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's that reporting the redundant thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, spamming is against the rules, and this is not a dating site.  These topics are brought up for discussion, not for him to start begging and harassing women here for dates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does anyone on an anonymous website "spam" or advertise?  How would I reach him?  Has he put in his phone # or a site address that I missed?
Click to expand...


Spamming doesn't have to be advertising, just posting the same things over and over.  That is spamming the board.  Make sure you get your definitions right before you try to give me a hard time, ole lady!   

spam
spam/
_verb_
gerund or present participle: *spamming*

send the same message indiscriminately to (large numbers of recipients) on the Internet.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you claim Daniel is just playing a role. Rather than an apology, how about I just say ChrisL and Drifter are just playing a role?
> 
> Or, better yet, tell us how Daniel is harmed by what is posted here? What consequences are there for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying that. Your are all playing roles in this one.
> 
> In real life, when a _girl_ calls a guy "weird," she has a boyfriend with brass knuckles to beat the shit out of him, and another boyfriend in blue to arrest him on a false charge.
> 
> _Girl_, meaning a prostitute running under the purview of the local pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you ARE saying that Daniel is playing a role.   I'm still curious how you come to that conclusion.
> 
> As for the girl calling a guy weird and her boyfriend beating him up, that seems a little rare, unless the weird guy is stalking her or continually pestering her.
> 
> And as for the "boyfriend in blue", that is ridiculous.  If the guy crosses the line, the cops arrest him.   I doubt there are many cases of false charges.  Certainly not as many false charges as there are actual charges that are never pressed because she is too scared.
> 
> The "pimp" part of your post is simply nonsense, and an example of your own biases.
Click to expand...


I think this could be a love connection for danielpalos!  I told you there is someone just as odd as he is!


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you claim Daniel is just playing a role. Rather than an apology, how about I just say ChrisL and Drifter are just playing a role?
> 
> Or, better yet, tell us how Daniel is harmed by what is posted here? What consequences are there for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying that. Your are all playing roles in this one.
> 
> In real life, when a _girl_ calls a guy "weird," she has a boyfriend with brass knuckles to beat the shit out of him, and another boyfriend in blue to arrest him on a false charge.
> 
> _Girl_, meaning a prostitute running under the purview of the local pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind attached women, when I can't afford to pay them to leave.  Is that wrong?
Click to expand...


What are you doing, daniel?  This is a woman who is defending you.  You should go for it.  Put your bestest Sunday go to meeting clothes on and give her your bestest moves.  Perhaps ask her if she would like a massage with G spot focus and a happy ending!!


----------



## ChrisL

justinacolmena said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody called it a crime in the quotes you presented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not stupid. When a _girl_ has called a man "REALLY creepy," he is for all practical purposes a registered sex offender for the rest of his life, unless that situation is redressed. No allegation of "crime" per se is even necessary. Not in the modern justice system of the _girls_ for the _girls_ by the _girls_.
> 
> Those _girls_ need to go to adult prison to make that situation right.
Click to expand...


I just felt sooo guilty that I called the cops on myself. They should arrive at any minute to take me away to the "pokey."


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody called it a crime in the quotes you presented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not stupid. When a _girl_ has called a man "REALLY creepy," he is for all practical purposes a registered sex offender for the rest of his life, unless that situation is redressed. No allegation of "crime" per se is even necessary. Not in the modern justice system of the _girls_ for the _girls_ by the _girls_.
> 
> Those _girls_ need to go to adult prison to make that situation right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just felt sooo guilty that I called the cops on myself. They should arrive at any minute to take me away to the "pokey."
Click to expand...


ChrisL, you woke up in rare form today!


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody called it a crime in the quotes you presented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not stupid. When a _girl_ has called a man "REALLY creepy," he is for all practical purposes a registered sex offender for the rest of his life, unless that situation is redressed. No allegation of "crime" per se is even necessary. Not in the modern justice system of the _girls_ for the _girls_ by the _girls_.
> 
> Those _girls_ need to go to adult prison to make that situation right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just felt sooo guilty that I called the cops on myself. They should arrive at any minute to take me away to the "pokey."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL, you woke up in rare form today!
Click to expand...


And I haven't even had my coffee yet!  Uh oh, BIG trouble ahead!


----------



## Mindful

Men are rather strange, aren't they?


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here looking for a date. I'm hear to speak my mind and talk shit. Not necessarily in that order.
> 
> However, I do appreciate many of the females here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should start reporting his posts to the mods as spam because THAT is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's that reporting the redundant thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, spamming is against the rules, and this is not a dating site.  These topics are brought up for discussion, not for him to start begging and harassing women here for dates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does anyone on an anonymous website "spam" or advertise?  How would I reach him?  Has he put in his phone # or a site address that I missed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spamming doesn't have to be advertising, just posting the same things over and over.  That is spamming the board.  Make sure you get your definitions right before you try to give me a hard time, ole lady!
> 
> spam
> spam/
> _verb_
> gerund or present participle: *spamming*
> 
> send the same message indiscriminately to (large numbers of recipients) on the Internet.
Click to expand...

Just because the right wing is clueless and Causeless, doesn't mean I am the one being, indiscriminate.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you claim Daniel is just playing a role. Rather than an apology, how about I just say ChrisL and Drifter are just playing a role?
> 
> Or, better yet, tell us how Daniel is harmed by what is posted here? What consequences are there for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying that. Your are all playing roles in this one.
> 
> In real life, when a _girl_ calls a guy "weird," she has a boyfriend with brass knuckles to beat the shit out of him, and another boyfriend in blue to arrest him on a false charge.
> 
> _Girl_, meaning a prostitute running under the purview of the local pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind attached women, when I can't afford to pay them to leave.  Is that wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you doing, daniel?  This is a woman who is defending you.  You should go for it.  Put your bestest Sunday go to meeting clothes on and give her your bestest moves.  Perhaps ask her if she would like a massage with G spot focus and a happy ending!!
Click to expand...

I didn't know.  I thought is was just another guy getting upset women can be mostly all talk and mostly no action for free in the non-porn sector, and still claim equality for pay purposes.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you claim Daniel is just playing a role. Rather than an apology, how about I just say ChrisL and Drifter are just playing a role?
> 
> Or, better yet, tell us how Daniel is harmed by what is posted here? What consequences are there for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying that. Your are all playing roles in this one.
> 
> In real life, when a _girl_ calls a guy "weird," she has a boyfriend with brass knuckles to beat the shit out of him, and another boyfriend in blue to arrest him on a false charge.
> 
> _Girl_, meaning a prostitute running under the purview of the local pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind attached women, when I can't afford to pay them to leave.  Is that wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you doing, daniel?  This is a woman who is defending you.  You should go for it.  Put your bestest Sunday go to meeting clothes on and give her your bestest moves.  Perhaps ask her if she would like a massage with G spot focus and a happy ending!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know.  I thought is was just another guy getting upset women can be mostly all talk and mostly no action for free in the non-porn sector, and still claim equality for pay purposes.
Click to expand...


The profile says it is a female.  Don't pass up on this wonderful opportunity to get in some practice for free!


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you claim Daniel is just playing a role. Rather than an apology, how about I just say ChrisL and Drifter are just playing a role?
> 
> Or, better yet, tell us how Daniel is harmed by what is posted here? What consequences are there for him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying that. Your are all playing roles in this one.
> 
> In real life, when a _girl_ calls a guy "weird," she has a boyfriend with brass knuckles to beat the shit out of him, and another boyfriend in blue to arrest him on a false charge.
> 
> _Girl_, meaning a prostitute running under the purview of the local pimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind attached women, when I can't afford to pay them to leave.  Is that wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you doing, daniel?  This is a woman who is defending you.  You should go for it.  Put your bestest Sunday go to meeting clothes on and give her your bestest moves.  Perhaps ask her if she would like a massage with G spot focus and a happy ending!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know.  I thought is was just another guy getting upset women can be mostly all talk and mostly no action for free in the non-porn sector, and still claim equality for pay purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The profile says it is a female.  Don't pass up on this wonderful opportunity to get in some practice for free!
Click to expand...

I already know, even wo-men can make appointments.  they have plenty of practice and numbers.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying that. Your are all playing roles in this one.
> 
> In real life, when a _girl_ calls a guy "weird," she has a boyfriend with brass knuckles to beat the shit out of him, and another boyfriend in blue to arrest him on a false charge.
> 
> _Girl_, meaning a prostitute running under the purview of the local pimp.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind attached women, when I can't afford to pay them to leave.  Is that wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you doing, daniel?  This is a woman who is defending you.  You should go for it.  Put your bestest Sunday go to meeting clothes on and give her your bestest moves.  Perhaps ask her if she would like a massage with G spot focus and a happy ending!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know.  I thought is was just another guy getting upset women can be mostly all talk and mostly no action for free in the non-porn sector, and still claim equality for pay purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The profile says it is a female.  Don't pass up on this wonderful opportunity to get in some practice for free!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already know, even wo-men can make appointments.  they have plenty of practice and numbers.
Click to expand...


Danielpalos, I think this could be a love connection for you.  Go for it!


----------



## MisterBeale

In the battle of the sexes, the only real losers are the traditions of "family" and raising sane and grounded children with healthy attitudes toward society and the other sex and their role in society.  

This thread is off the rails insane.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind attached women, when I can't afford to pay them to leave.  Is that wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing, daniel?  This is a woman who is defending you.  You should go for it.  Put your bestest Sunday go to meeting clothes on and give her your bestest moves.  Perhaps ask her if she would like a massage with G spot focus and a happy ending!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know.  I thought is was just another guy getting upset women can be mostly all talk and mostly no action for free in the non-porn sector, and still claim equality for pay purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The profile says it is a female.  Don't pass up on this wonderful opportunity to get in some practice for free!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already know, even wo-men can make appointments.  they have plenty of practice and numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danielpalos, I think this could be a love connection for you.  Go for it!
Click to expand...

I already know I needed to pray for True Love and perform True Love rituals at a temple dedicated to a Goddess of Love my whole life,

to find my true love, one and Only, potential soul-mate on Earth.


----------



## danielpalos

MisterBeale said:


> In the battle of the sexes, the only real losers are the traditions of "family" and raising sane and grounded children with healthy attitudes toward society and the other sex and their role in society.
> 
> This thread is off the rails insane.


Would the same be true, if Labor as Individuals, had recourse to a basic income like unemployment compensation, simply for being unemployed in any at-will employment State.

I believe the quantum dynamics would very different under more efficient forms of capitalism.


----------



## WinterBorn

MisterBeale said:


> In the battle of the sexes, the only real losers are the traditions of "family" and raising sane and grounded children with healthy attitudes toward society and the other sex and their role in society.
> 
> This thread is off the rails insane.



The "traditions" of family?   It depends on which traditions you mean.   If you mean the ones that have the man as the unquestioned head of the household and the woman is to be subservient?  If so, good riddance to that tradition.    If you mean the ones that have the family unit as the basis for raising children and teaching them to be good people, those traditions stay as long as the people in the family maintain them.

My children were raised by my wife and I for the first half of their childhood.   Then they were raised by my wife, her partner, and me for the second half of their childhood.   All 3 turned out to be remarkable, creative, responsible, compassionate people with college degrees and careers, and in solid relationships.


----------



## MisterBeale

WinterBorn said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the battle of the sexes, the only real losers are the traditions of "family" and raising sane and grounded children with healthy attitudes toward society and the other sex and their role in society.
> 
> This thread is off the rails insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "traditions" of family?   It depends on which traditions you mean.   If you mean the ones that have the man as the unquestioned head of the household and the woman is to be subservient?  If so, good riddance to that tradition.    If you mean the ones that have the family unit as the basis for raising children and teaching them to be good people, those traditions stay as long as the people in the family maintain them.
> 
> My children were raised by my wife and I for the first half of their childhood.   Then they were raised by my wife, her partner, and me for the second half of their childhood.   All 3 turned out to be remarkable, creative, responsible, compassionate people with college degrees and careers, and in solid relationships.
Click to expand...


Nope, that is not what I mean.

That is just cultural divide and conquer agitation. 

I'm not talking necessarily about "tradition" as a cultural construct, but as an anthropological imperative. 

Each sex has certain needs which cannot be denied.  Mainstream culture has turned everyone into materialists, having them think that money, power, and "things" are the key to happiness, they aren't.

What fulfills a man, and makes him happy, and what fulfills a woman, and makes her satisfied, are, (speaking in generalities here,) different.  This is because their brains and emotions work differently because of biological imperatives.

The ruling classes and the State have got it into their head to make everyone want to think and act the same, thus pitting them against one another.

See here, you wrote; "If you mean the ones that have the man as the unquestioned head of the household and the woman is to be subservient?"

From a Statist POV, or the elites POV, that is perfect conditioning.  YOU KNOW who the elites desire to be the unquestioned head of the household?  Of course you do, the State.  THEY will tell the family what is good for them.  THEY will tell you which way is the best way to raise the children.  Etc.

In the old days, yes, the man felt satisfied when he felt needed, he felt powerful and complete when he was a critical and crucial part of a family unit.  When the wife made him feel like the family would dissolve with out him, then things ran smoothly.  If you look at how the nuclear family evolved in human evolution, this is the way it has always been for the human species, it isn't about, "sexist" politics, it is about how our species works.   What made the woman feel good?  When she had an opportunity to care for her children and her man.  Culture has convinced women that if they aren't doing what men are doing, they are somehow less, that it isn't noble are as righteous to be good women, and in a materialistic culture, we don't value raising decent human beings or running a good home.  Nope, you need to have a great career, don't you?  That is what the market demands. 

Most women I have ever talked to will tell you it never means as much to them as their children.  Men?  Eh, they love their children, but providing an awesome life for their family and bragging about it, for most of them, that is what does it for them.  This is just biology. 

OTH, there are so many things that the woman does for the man, that he just can not do.  She gains a sense of well being by being a care taker.  I see all the time woman and girls who have no children, trying to fill a hole with hobbies and animals, charities, etc... anything to fill that gap that is basic maternal instinct that is part of the evolutionary make up of the sex.  Women get a sense of well being by supporting the emotional well being of men and children.  A man with out a good women, or a family to guard, provide for and protect is bitter and useless.  He feels no purpose unless he turns to creative endeavors.  Women do not feel the same, they look for opportunities to nurture and take care of things.  You can see this too, in the way male and female politicians approach policy.

You don't need to make this about, "sexism." It doesn't have to be a conflict or a competition.  You need to look at the basic drives and needs of both sexes, how they evolved to compliment each other, rather than stick with the false notion that both sexes are exactly the same, they aren't.  They are complimentary.  Both are equal, but different, and both are necessary for a healthy community and society.


In ancient days, if the good woman was not back at home tending his home fire, the best male in the tribe could not brag about bringing down the best kill.  He would be frozen out and homeless.  Likewise, the best cut throat CEO always is supported by a great wife. (Or he has to pay a staff that will likely in the end stab him in the back if they aren't paid very well, and the CEO will never be truly happy.)

Perhaps you are right, maybe, someday, we will see as many female high powered CEO's, bankers, and politicians. . . but anthropologically?  I don't see it happening.  It is not what makes women truly happy. 

It is society that needs to change it's thinking.  We need to put more value on the activities that make women satisfied, nurturing activities.


----------



## justinacolmena

Mindful said:


> Men are rather strange, aren't they?



When you force other women against their will to act, look, and behave like men, then yes, they are strange.

When you sell out disabled women as prostitutes with your "XXX" garbage, then those strange men appear with a mask and disguised voice in court as witnesses to your crimes.

Triple X syndrome

Triple X syndrome - Wikipedia

Trisomy X - NORD (National Organization for Rare Disorders)

Triple X syndrome - Symptoms and causes - Mayo Clinic

What is triple X syndrome?

What Is Triple X Syndrome?

Triple X Syndrome: Symptoms, Causes, Treatment, and More

A review of trisomy X (47,XXX)

Orphanet: Trisomy X
Triple X syndrome - an overview | ScienceDirect Topics

About 47,XXX (Trisomy X)

Trisomy X Syndrome

Trisomy X

Trisomy X (Triple X syndrome) | Counsyl

Trisomy X Info

Trisomy x - Symptoms: What are the signs and symptoms of trisomy X? | ThinkGenetic

Triple X Syndrome - Children's Health Issues - Merck Manuals Consumer Version

About Triple X Syndrome


----------



## justinacolmena

WinterBorn said:


> My children were raised by my wife and I for the first half of their childhood. Then they were raised by my wife, her partner, and me for the second half of their childhood. All 3 turned out to be remarkable, creative, responsible, compassionate people with college degrees and careers, and in solid relationships.



You take too much credit for "raising" your children too far beyond the age of 18.

It is high time to stop meddling with their careers and relationships. In-laws from hell and all that.


----------



## WinterBorn

justinacolmena said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My children were raised by my wife and I for the first half of their childhood. Then they were raised by my wife, her partner, and me for the second half of their childhood. All 3 turned out to be remarkable, creative, responsible, compassionate people with college degrees and careers, and in solid relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You take too much credit for "raising" your children too far beyond the age of 18.
> 
> It is high time to stop meddling with their careers and relationships. In-laws from hell and all that.
Click to expand...


Really?   When I said "first half of their childhood" and then "second half of their childhood", you took that as me meddling in their careers and relationships?  Not sure why.  Most people don't consider someone over 18 as a child.

That said, I have talked to my children when I thought it appropriate.   Not anything bad, just fatherly advice if I thought it was needed.  

They are adults and I treat them as such.  But the foundation that was given to them by their parents has a lot to do with the people they turned out to be.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's that reporting the redundant thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, spamming is against the rules, and this is not a dating site.  These topics are brought up for discussion, not for him to start begging and harassing women here for dates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, somebody has to take the reins and control these out of order losers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
Click to expand...

why do you hate men?


----------



## Marion Morrison

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, spamming is against the rules, and this is not a dating site.  These topics are brought up for discussion, not for him to start begging and harassing women here for dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, somebody has to take the reins and control these out of order losers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you hate men?
Click to expand...


Why do you have women buried in your basement?


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, spamming is against the rules, and this is not a dating site.  These topics are brought up for discussion, not for him to start begging and harassing women here for dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, somebody has to take the reins and control these out of order losers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you hate men?
Click to expand...


I don't hate men, not normal ones anyways, just online creepers.


----------



## danielpalos

Marion Morrison said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, somebody has to take the reins and control these out of order losers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you hate men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you have women buried in your basement?
Click to expand...

I don't.  ChrisL just likes to bear, False Witness, about that because she, "hates men."


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, somebody has to take the reins and control these out of order losers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you hate men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate men, not normal ones anyways, just online creepers.
Click to expand...

Sure you do.  Only floozies with higher numbers than me, say that.


----------



## danielpalos

Who's fault is it now, chics.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, somebody has to take the reins and control these out of order losers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you hate men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you have women buried in your basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't.  ChrisL just likes to bear, False Witness, about that because she, "hates men."
Click to expand...


What?   You have shown, over and over, that you ONLY like women when you can get in their pants.   Period.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, somebody has to take the reins and control these out of order losers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you hate men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate men, not normal ones anyways, just online creepers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do.  Only floozies with higher numbers than me, say that.
Click to expand...


You want a girl who will fuck you whether she is attracted to you or not.   But you want someone who has had very, very few partners?   Can you not see the hypocrisy and lunacy of that statement?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Who's fault is it now, chics.



Yours.  Same as before.

If you can't get laid, the fault is yours.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, somebody has to take the reins and control these out of order losers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you hate men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate men, not normal ones anyways, just online creepers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do.  Only floozies with higher numbers than me, say that.
Click to expand...


And why did you edit your post where you said if you were going to be in a relationship, it is on your terms only?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you hate men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you have women buried in your basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't.  ChrisL just likes to bear, False Witness, about that because she, "hates men."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   You have shown, over and over, that you ONLY like women when you can get in their pants.   Period.
Click to expand...

dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.  

I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you hate men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate men, not normal ones anyways, just online creepers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do.  Only floozies with higher numbers than me, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a girl who will fuck you whether she is attracted to you or not.   But you want someone who has had very, very few partners?   Can you not see the hypocrisy and lunacy of that statement?
Click to expand...

you make up your own arguments.  have fun.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's fault is it now, chics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours.  Same as before.
> 
> If you can't get laid, the fault is yours.
Click to expand...

I am not the floozy in the relationship.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, getting him banned is a bit extreme. Then again, you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you hate men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate men, not normal ones anyways, just online creepers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do.  Only floozies with higher numbers than me, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why did you edit your post where you said if you were going to be in a relationship, it is on your terms only?
Click to expand...

prenups work.


----------



## danielpalos

Why should I take, Shills for Poon, any more seriously than floozies, in the non-porn sector.   Equality for pay purposes sounds about right, in this case.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> 
> 
> why do you hate men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you have women buried in your basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't.  ChrisL just likes to bear, False Witness, about that because she, "hates men."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   You have shown, over and over, that you ONLY like women when you can get in their pants.   Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
Click to expand...


Oh, so now you are looking to get married?    That is new.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> 
> 
> why do you hate men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate men, not normal ones anyways, just online creepers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do.  Only floozies with higher numbers than me, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a girl who will fuck you whether she is attracted to you or not.   But you want someone who has had very, very few partners?   Can you not see the hypocrisy and lunacy of that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you make up your own arguments.  have fun.
Click to expand...


I didn't make up anything.   You have spent untold pages talking about wanting girls who will offer you their bodies with little or no effort on your part.  Then you denigrate "floozies".    NEWSFLASH!   The girls who will offer you their bodies for no reason beyond you wanting them are what you categorize as "floozies".    Girls with low numbers are very picky about who they allow to have them naked.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's fault is it now, chics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours.  Same as before.
> 
> If you can't get laid, the fault is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not the floozy in the relationship.
Click to expand...


Completely irrelevant to what I said.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Why should I take, Shills for Poon, any more seriously than floozies, in the non-porn sector.   Equality for pay purposes sounds about right, in this case.



Why should you listen to me?   Because I have had lots of practice.  You know, that thing you keep (unsuccessfully) begging for?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> 
> 
> why do you hate men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate men, not normal ones anyways, just online creepers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do.  Only floozies with higher numbers than me, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why did you edit your post where you said if you were going to be in a relationship, it is on your terms only?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> prenups work.
Click to expand...


That is your answer to me asking why you edited your post?

Yeah, you are certainly on the spectrum.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's fault is it now, chics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours.  Same as before.
> 
> If you can't get laid, the fault is yours.
Click to expand...


I still have pretty much no idea what he is talking about.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you hate men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have women buried in your basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't.  ChrisL just likes to bear, False Witness, about that because she, "hates men."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   You have shown, over and over, that you ONLY like women when you can get in their pants.   Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you are looking to get married?    That is new.
Click to expand...


Is that what "honey bunches of O's" means?


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He probably has women buried in his basement.
> 
> 
> 
> why do you hate men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you have women buried in your basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't.  ChrisL just likes to bear, False Witness, about that because she, "hates men."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   You have shown, over and over, that you ONLY like women when you can get in their pants.   Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
Click to expand...


Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?


----------



## Michelle420

He's just trolling starved for attention.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you hate men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have women buried in your basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't.  ChrisL just likes to bear, False Witness, about that because she, "hates men."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   You have shown, over and over, that you ONLY like women when you can get in their pants.   Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?
Click to expand...


He's selfish, self-centered, and entitled.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> He's just trolling starved for attention.



Nope, he's been on a couple of other forums that I was on too (whether or not he is stalking me - I don't know - let's hope not though! )  He has always been weird and creepy.  This is not some act.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's just trolling starved for attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he's been on a couple of other forums that I was on too (whether or not he is stalking me - I don't know - let's hope not though! )  He has always been weird and creepy.  This is not some act.
Click to expand...


He could be stalking you. Be careful!


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have women buried in your basement?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  ChrisL just likes to bear, False Witness, about that because she, "hates men."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   You have shown, over and over, that you ONLY like women when you can get in their pants.   Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's selfish, self-centered, and entitled.
Click to expand...


I can't agree with that because most of the time I seriously have no idea what the poster is babbling incoherently about!    Maybe he is a schizophrenic or something.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's just trolling starved for attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he's been on a couple of other forums that I was on too (whether or not he is stalking me - I don't know - let's hope not though! )  He has always been weird and creepy.  This is not some act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He could be stalking you. Be careful!
Click to expand...


Well, if he gets excited by following me from one board to another, then there is really not much to be done about that.  I mostly ignore him, so I doubt if he is stalking me.  He has no reason to since I rarely speak with him.


----------



## ChrisL

Three boards, including this one, he has posted on with me, so I know its not an act.  Dude is seriously a hurting unit.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  ChrisL just likes to bear, False Witness, about that because she, "hates men."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?   You have shown, over and over, that you ONLY like women when you can get in their pants.   Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's selfish, self-centered, and entitled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't agree with that because most of the time I seriously have no idea what the poster is babbling incoherently about!    Maybe he is a schizophrenic or something.
Click to expand...


He might be. But mental illness or not, He outlines exactly how the woman has to be physically and how she serves his needs. He has an unreasonable expectation in his narratives and none of them talk about being a good person. Its all about a business transaction in exchange for sex because he is too selfish to do the work a real relationship takes at times.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> Three boards, including this one, he has posted on with me, so I know its not an act.  Dude is seriously a hurting unit.



Creepy.


----------



## Marion Morrison

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three boards, including this one, he has posted on with me, so I know its not an act.  Dude is seriously a hurting unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creepy.
Click to expand...


Back to Anathema? He certainly has a unique outlook, that's for sure.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?   You have shown, over and over, that you ONLY like women when you can get in their pants.   Period.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's selfish, self-centered, and entitled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't agree with that because most of the time I seriously have no idea what the poster is babbling incoherently about!    Maybe he is a schizophrenic or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He might be. But mental illness or not, He outlines exactly how the woman has to be physically and how she serves his needs. He has an unreasonable expectation in his narratives and none of them talk about being a good person. Its all about a business transaction in exchange for sex because he is too selfish to do the work a real relationship takes at times.
Click to expand...


It would take a real mental case to take him seriously anyways.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three boards, including this one, he has posted on with me, so I know its not an act.  Dude is seriously a hurting unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back to Anathema? He certainly has a unique outlook, that's for sure.
Click to expand...


No, we are talking about danielpalos.  Which one is more weird?  Daniel is.  At least you can make sense out of Anathema posts.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's selfish, self-centered, and entitled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't agree with that because most of the time I seriously have no idea what the poster is babbling incoherently about!    Maybe he is a schizophrenic or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He might be. But mental illness or not, He outlines exactly how the woman has to be physically and how she serves his needs. He has an unreasonable expectation in his narratives and none of them talk about being a good person. Its all about a business transaction in exchange for sex because he is too selfish to do the work a real relationship takes at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would take a real mental case to take him seriously anyways.
Click to expand...


danielpalos makes me think of that one guy..

The Green River Killer. Yes, I read the book.


----------



## PredFan

Because so many women online aren’t women at all.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's selfish, self-centered, and entitled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't agree with that because most of the time I seriously have no idea what the poster is babbling incoherently about!    Maybe he is a schizophrenic or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He might be. But mental illness or not, He outlines exactly how the woman has to be physically and how she serves his needs. He has an unreasonable expectation in his narratives and none of them talk about being a good person. Its all about a business transaction in exchange for sex because he is too selfish to do the work a real relationship takes at times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would take a real mental case to take him seriously anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> danielpalos makes me think of that one guy..
> 
> The Green River Killer. Yes, I read the book.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Because so many women online aren’t women at all.



And what about the men?  Are you really a lady?


----------



## ChrisL

What would a person have to gain by pretending to be the opposite sex?    I can almost understand women pretending to be men online so they aren't bothered by people like danielpalos or so that other members might take their posts more seriously and not refer to them as "dingbats."  But what would a man gain by pretending to be a woman on a political messageboard?


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because so many women online aren’t women at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what about the men?  Are you really a lady?
Click to expand...



Bodey isn't.


----------



## ChrisL

People who lie about their gender are in the minority, the ones who do lie about their gender are probably mostly females pretending to be males for the "respect" issue.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> People who lie about their gender are in the minority, the ones who do lie about their gender are probably mostly females pretending to be males for the "respect" issue.





Or..lack of getting harassed. I can sympathize with that. For instance, "churning butter" guy.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who lie about their gender are in the minority, the ones who do lie about their gender are probably mostly females pretending to be males for the "respect" issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or..lack of getting harassed. I can sympathize with that.
Click to expand...


It's pretty sad state of affairs actually, that we all can't be considered grownups and some people just have to (because of their own insecurity) be dismissive of a female's opinions and thoughts.


----------



## ChrisL

Actually, I do now remember a man on DP who pretended to be a woman.  He stole some young girl's FB photos and claimed he was her and was asking men if they would like to cuddle with him.    I don't know what his story was.  Maybe he was gay or just trolling the guys on the forum.  Kind of funny all the men who wanted to "cuddle up" with him though.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Actually, I do now remember a man on DP who pretended to be a woman.  He stole some young girl's FB photos and claimed he was her and was asking men if they would like to cuddle with him.    I don't know what his story was.  Maybe he was gay or just trolling the guys on the forum.  Kind of funny all the men who wanted to "cuddle up" with him though.



I'm here to talk smack.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because so many women online aren’t women at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what about the men?  Are you really a lady?
Click to expand...


Maybe.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> People who lie about their gender are in the minority, the ones who do lie about their gender are probably mostly females pretending to be males for the "respect" issue.



I’m not sure about that. There are a lot of men pretending to be women online. Until you mentioned it, I couldn’t think of a reason any woman would pretend to be a man online. But the respect issue doesn’t work in gaming.

I play World of Warcraft regularly and have a couple of female characters that I play. I’ve never claimed to be a female but have been asked, unsolicited, what I’m wearing unreal life right now. Crazy shit.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who lie about their gender are in the minority, the ones who do lie about their gender are probably mostly females pretending to be males for the "respect" issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure about that. There are a lot of men pretending to be women online. Until you mentioned it, I couldn’t think of a reason any woman would pretend to be a man online. But the respect issue doesn’t work in gaming.
> 
> I play World of Warcraft regularly and have a couple of female characters that I play. I’ve never claimed to be a female but have been asked, unsolicited, what I’m wearing unreal life right now. Crazy shit.
Click to expand...


You don't understand why a woman would pretend to be a man?  Well, why do you think men would pretend to be women?  How does that help them in any way, unless they like being called sluts, dingbats,etc.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who lie about their gender are in the minority, the ones who do lie about their gender are probably mostly females pretending to be males for the "respect" issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure about that. There are a lot of men pretending to be women online. Until you mentioned it, I couldn’t think of a reason any woman would pretend to be a man online. But the respect issue doesn’t work in gaming.
> 
> I play World of Warcraft regularly and have a couple of female characters that I play. I’ve never claimed to be a female but have been asked, unsolicited, what I’m wearing unreal life right now. Crazy shit.
Click to expand...


So you can see how it would be worse for you to pretend to be a woman if you are actually a man.  That is why I say I can understand why a woman would pretend to be a man, but why on earth would a man pretend to be a woman?


----------



## ChrisL

Seems to me, pretending to be a woman on a messageboard would be counterproductive if you want to participate in political discussion.  It is quite obvious around here that men's opinions are much more respected and men in general are much more respected than the women.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who lie about their gender are in the minority, the ones who do lie about their gender are probably mostly females pretending to be males for the "respect" issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure about that. There are a lot of men pretending to be women online. Until you mentioned it, I couldn’t think of a reason any woman would pretend to be a man online. But the respect issue doesn’t work in gaming.
> 
> I play World of Warcraft regularly and have a couple of female characters that I play. I’ve never claimed to be a female but have been asked, unsolicited, what I’m wearing unreal life right now. Crazy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand why a woman would pretend to be a man?  Well, why do you think men would pretend to be women?  How does that help them in any way, unless they like being called sluts, dingbats,etc.
Click to expand...


It’s hard to say because I don’t do it but I’ve seen it happen online quite a lot.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> Seems to me, pretending to be a woman on a messageboard would be counterproductive if you want to participate in political discussion.  It is quite obvious around here that men's opinions are much more respected and men in general are much more respected than the women.



Do you think so? I’ve never cared about the sex if a poster here, in fact one of the few posters here that I respect the most is female, or at least says she is.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who lie about their gender are in the minority, the ones who do lie about their gender are probably mostly females pretending to be males for the "respect" issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure about that. There are a lot of men pretending to be women online. Until you mentioned it, I couldn’t think of a reason any woman would pretend to be a man online. But the respect issue doesn’t work in gaming.
> 
> I play World of Warcraft regularly and have a couple of female characters that I play. I’ve never claimed to be a female but have been asked, unsolicited, what I’m wearing unreal life right now. Crazy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand why a woman would pretend to be a man?  Well, why do you think men would pretend to be women?  How does that help them in any way, unless they like being called sluts, dingbats,etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s hard to say because I don’t do it but I’ve seen it happen online quite a lot.
Click to expand...


People on forums like this tend to treat you a little better if you are a male, from what I've seen and experienced.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who lie about their gender are in the minority, the ones who do lie about their gender are probably mostly females pretending to be males for the "respect" issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure about that. There are a lot of men pretending to be women online. Until you mentioned it, I couldn’t think of a reason any woman would pretend to be a man online. But the respect issue doesn’t work in gaming.
> 
> I play World of Warcraft regularly and have a couple of female characters that I play. I’ve never claimed to be a female but have been asked, unsolicited, what I’m wearing unreal life right now. Crazy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand why a woman would pretend to be a man?  Well, why do you think men would pretend to be women?  How does that help them in any way, unless they like being called sluts, dingbats,etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s hard to say because I don’t do it but I’ve seen it happen online quite a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People on forums like this tend to treat you a little better if you are a male, from what I've seen and experienced.
Click to expand...


I have a great deal of respect for Political Chick, she does her homework and puts a lot more effort into her posts than most people.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who lie about their gender are in the minority, the ones who do lie about their gender are probably mostly females pretending to be males for the "respect" issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure about that. There are a lot of men pretending to be women online. Until you mentioned it, I couldn’t think of a reason any woman would pretend to be a man online. But the respect issue doesn’t work in gaming.
> 
> I play World of Warcraft regularly and have a couple of female characters that I play. I’ve never claimed to be a female but have been asked, unsolicited, what I’m wearing unreal life right now. Crazy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand why a woman would pretend to be a man?  Well, why do you think men would pretend to be women?  How does that help them in any way, unless they like being called sluts, dingbats,etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s hard to say because I don’t do it but I’ve seen it happen online quite a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People on forums like this tend to treat you a little better if you are a male, from what I've seen and experienced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a great deal of respect for Political Chick, she does her homework and puts a lot more effort into her posts than most people.
Click to expand...


Well I have no comments about that.


----------



## ChrisL

I will just say that there are a lot of crazy ass extremists with some weird ass views on these kinds of forums, and very strange people too.  It's a really weird environment.  I must be very sheltered because I had no idea just HOW weird people really were when I first started posting on these forums.  Now, I just roll my eyes and move on, avoiding the most extremist and the weirdest posters.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure about that. There are a lot of men pretending to be women online. Until you mentioned it, I couldn’t think of a reason any woman would pretend to be a man online. But the respect issue doesn’t work in gaming.
> 
> I play World of Warcraft regularly and have a couple of female characters that I play. I’ve never claimed to be a female but have been asked, unsolicited, what I’m wearing unreal life right now. Crazy shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand why a woman would pretend to be a man?  Well, why do you think men would pretend to be women?  How does that help them in any way, unless they like being called sluts, dingbats,etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It’s hard to say because I don’t do it but I’ve seen it happen online quite a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People on forums like this tend to treat you a little better if you are a male, from what I've seen and experienced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a great deal of respect for Political Chick, she does her homework and puts a lot more effort into her posts than most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I have no comments about that.
Click to expand...


Wait. Don’t tell me she is a he!


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand why a woman would pretend to be a man?  Well, why do you think men would pretend to be women?  How does that help them in any way, unless they like being called sluts, dingbats,etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s hard to say because I don’t do it but I’ve seen it happen online quite a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People on forums like this tend to treat you a little better if you are a male, from what I've seen and experienced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a great deal of respect for Political Chick, she does her homework and puts a lot more effort into her posts than most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I have no comments about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait. Don’t tell me she is a he!
Click to expand...


I have no idea about that.    I just don't want to comment about other posters specifically.


----------



## ChrisL

I should say I don't wish to comment on other posters who aren't posting on this thread.


----------



## ChrisL

I think I base my feelings about people the same way I would in real life.  Usually politics would play no role at all in whether or not I like a person and want to have anything to do with that person.  In fact, I don't ever talk politics with my friends in off line.  That is not something I base my respect or lack of respect for a person on.  More important is a sense of humor, being a good person, liking animals, thinking I am the best.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I take, Shills for Poon, any more seriously than floozies, in the non-porn sector.   Equality for pay purposes sounds about right, in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you listen to me?   Because I have had lots of practice.  You know, that thing you keep (unsuccessfully) begging for?
Click to expand...

all you have is more capital.  you would not believe how easy women believe I am, when I have enough money.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have women buried in your basement?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  ChrisL just likes to bear, False Witness, about that because she, "hates men."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   You have shown, over and over, that you ONLY like women when you can get in their pants.   Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you are looking to get married?    That is new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what "honey bunches of O's" means?
Click to expand...

Only to disingenuous right wingers.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you hate men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have women buried in your basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't.  ChrisL just likes to bear, False Witness, about that because she, "hates men."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   You have shown, over and over, that you ONLY like women when you can get in their pants.   Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?
Click to expand...

I couldn't find any nice girls for free.  They all seem to insist on being the ones who just lie to me and let me miss my turn for free.  I guess I just need money.


----------



## danielpalos

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have women buried in your basement?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  ChrisL just likes to bear, False Witness, about that because she, "hates men."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   You have shown, over and over, that you ONLY like women when you can get in their pants.   Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's selfish, self-centered, and entitled.
Click to expand...

By offering free full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?

Only the right wing, is that disingenuous.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's just trolling starved for attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he's been on a couple of other forums that I was on too (whether or not he is stalking me - I don't know - let's hope not though! )  He has always been weird and creepy.  This is not some act.
Click to expand...

dear, I don't bother talking to you unless it is in the public domain.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I take, Shills for Poon, any more seriously than floozies, in the non-porn sector.   Equality for pay purposes sounds about right, in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you listen to me?   Because I have had lots of practice.  You know, that thing you keep (unsuccessfully) begging for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you have is more capital.  you would not believe how easy women believe I am, when I have enough money.
Click to expand...


More capital?   If you mean money, that has not always been the case.

And you being easy is an understatement.  YOu are begging for the chance to touch a naked woman.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have women buried in your basement?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  ChrisL just likes to bear, False Witness, about that because she, "hates men."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   You have shown, over and over, that you ONLY like women when you can get in their pants.   Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't find any nice girls for free.  They all seem to insist on being the ones who just lie to me and let me miss my turn for free.  I guess I just need money.
Click to expand...


Your turn?   You make women sound like a board game.

You don't get a "turn" unless you participate in a gang rape.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  ChrisL just likes to bear, False Witness, about that because she, "hates men."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?   You have shown, over and over, that you ONLY like women when you can get in their pants.   Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's selfish, self-centered, and entitled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By offering free full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> Only the right wing, is that disingenuous.
Click to expand...


So you are saying that you will give a "free full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work" and expect nothing in return?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I take, Shills for Poon, any more seriously than floozies, in the non-porn sector.   Equality for pay purposes sounds about right, in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you listen to me?   Because I have had lots of practice.  You know, that thing you keep (unsuccessfully) begging for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you have is more capital.  you would not believe how easy women believe I am, when I have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More capital?   If you mean money, that has not always been the case.
> 
> And you being easy is an understatement.  YOu are begging for the chance to touch a naked woman.
Click to expand...

massage is therapeutic.  I am not immoral enough to Shill for Poon, like you.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.  ChrisL just likes to bear, False Witness, about that because she, "hates men."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?   You have shown, over and over, that you ONLY like women when you can get in their pants.   Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't find any nice girls for free.  They all seem to insist on being the ones who just lie to me and let me miss my turn for free.  I guess I just need money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your turn?   You make women sound like a board game.
> 
> You don't get a "turn" unless you participate in a gang rape.
Click to expand...

fun and games.  are you too old?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?   You have shown, over and over, that you ONLY like women when you can get in their pants.   Period.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's selfish, self-centered, and entitled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By offering free full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> Only the right wing, is that disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will give a "free full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work" and expect nothing in return?
Click to expand...

just a little friendship, now that we know each other better.


----------



## oreo

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.




Because they can't get a woman---  No woman is attracked to them either physically or emotionally.  They're probably loud mouth unatrractive a-holes.  And instead of looking at themselves to figure out what they're doing wrong, they lash out at the opposite sex in defense of their behavior, in a stuborn effort to never change it.

The others are threatened by intelligent successful women.  Misoygynists---MALE EGO at work.  And the *Stepford wives of the Republican party* go along with this attitude toward women, even though their own gender is getting attacked.

_Which is the main reason a much more qualified, competent candidate in Hillary Clinton lost to the most incompetent, unqualified--vile--vulgar male candidate in this nations history._






A couple of good articles on this.
Steve Bannon and the alt-right: a primer
Dear Hillary: How very dare you! - Democratic Underground


----------



## danielpalos

seems like right wingers are the most hateful, regardless of gender.


----------



## jillian

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.



actually, that's not the appropriate grouping.... 

misogynist insane trumptard men.... 

you know how that goes, right, bubbalah?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I take, Shills for Poon, any more seriously than floozies, in the non-porn sector.   Equality for pay purposes sounds about right, in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you listen to me?   Because I have had lots of practice.  You know, that thing you keep (unsuccessfully) begging for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you have is more capital.  you would not believe how easy women believe I am, when I have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More capital?   If you mean money, that has not always been the case.
> 
> And you being easy is an understatement.  YOu are begging for the chance to touch a naked woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> massage is therapeutic.  I am not immoral enough to Shill for Poon, like you.
Click to expand...


Therapeutic?   I once asked you what you would do if a woman wanted the massage, but would not allow you to touch her breasts or her crotch.  You made it very clear that was not acceptable.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?   You have shown, over and over, that you ONLY like women when you can get in their pants.   Period.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't find any nice girls for free.  They all seem to insist on being the ones who just lie to me and let me miss my turn for free.  I guess I just need money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your turn?   You make women sound like a board game.
> 
> You don't get a "turn" unless you participate in a gang rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fun and games.  are you too old?
Click to expand...


Too old?  LMAO!!

So you think it is "fun & games" to demand your "turn" whether she is attracted to you or not?   No, that is simply sick.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's selfish, self-centered, and entitled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By offering free full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> Only the right wing, is that disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will give a "free full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work" and expect nothing in return?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just a little friendship, now that we know each other better.
Click to expand...


Some friendship.   You have already said, in no uncertain terms, that the ONLY way you give a massage is if you get to "massage" her breasts and crotch.   Otherwise, you said she didn't love you and you would no longer be her friend.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I take, Shills for Poon, any more seriously than floozies, in the non-porn sector.   Equality for pay purposes sounds about right, in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you listen to me?   Because I have had lots of practice.  You know, that thing you keep (unsuccessfully) begging for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you have is more capital.  you would not believe how easy women believe I am, when I have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More capital?   If you mean money, that has not always been the case.
> 
> And you being easy is an understatement.  YOu are begging for the chance to touch a naked woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> massage is therapeutic.  I am not immoral enough to Shill for Poon, like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Therapeutic?   I once asked you what you would do if a woman wanted the massage, but would not allow you to touch her breasts or her crotch.  You made it very clear that was not acceptable.
Click to expand...

like I said, you make up your own stories, storyteller.

I said, platonic and non-platonic ok.  that is my official answer.  Any more ad hominems and other fallacies or questions?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, sex is a Requirement for something as really really serious and sacred, as a Religious marriage.
> 
> I only ask them to come over, take off all of their clothes, and get touched all over; and call them, honey bunches of O's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't find any nice girls for free.  They all seem to insist on being the ones who just lie to me and let me miss my turn for free.  I guess I just need money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your turn?   You make women sound like a board game.
> 
> You don't get a "turn" unless you participate in a gang rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fun and games.  are you too old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too old?  LMAO!!
> 
> So you think it is "fun & games" to demand your "turn" whether she is attracted to you or not?   No, that is simply sick.
Click to expand...

how about when playing, spin the bottle and plenty of alcohol is involved?  like I keep saying, just a Shill for Poon and that form of bias.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's selfish, self-centered, and entitled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By offering free full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> Only the right wing, is that disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will give a "free full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work" and expect nothing in return?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just a little friendship, now that we know each other better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some friendship.   You have already said, in no uncertain terms, that the ONLY way you give a massage is if you get to "massage" her breasts and crotch.   Otherwise, you said she didn't love you and you would no longer be her friend.
Click to expand...

that is just you special pleading, Shill for Poon.  Striking for drama queen, next?


----------



## oreo

danielpalos said:


> seems like right wingers are the most hateful, regardless of gender.




Very true. * Steven Bannon of Brietbart.com & Roger Ailes of FOX NEWS turned Donald Trump into the angry white guy President. * That's why they flew over 16 other GOP candidates, a few of them much more qualified and experienced to be President.  Trump being a T.V. Reality star accustomed to acting was guided through the entire campaign season by these people.  He's really not angry--he is just a great actor.






The anger comes with every reich wing talk show host that did it with 3 or more daily hours of reich wing hyperbole, half truths, all out lies--and injected their audiences with  enough conspiracy theories to keep them at a certain level of angry hysteria over the last 20 years or so.  Which set the stage for the angry white guy President in Donald Trump.

So when this comes down, and it's going too, we can only hope that they take FOX NEWS and every reich wing talk show host down with him.  Donald Trump is the result of a large segment of our society insisting on living in a right wing media bubble for the last 20 years, being convinced by FOX News and the below that all other media sources are either FAKE news or distorted news.





Excellent articles on this:
Donald Trump broke the conservative media
The GOP That Failed

Of course the new book by *Michael Woolf Fire & Fury* explains this in detail.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you listen to me?   Because I have had lots of practice.  You know, that thing you keep (unsuccessfully) begging for?
> 
> 
> 
> all you have is more capital.  you would not believe how easy women believe I am, when I have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More capital?   If you mean money, that has not always been the case.
> 
> And you being easy is an understatement.  YOu are begging for the chance to touch a naked woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> massage is therapeutic.  I am not immoral enough to Shill for Poon, like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Therapeutic?   I once asked you what you would do if a woman wanted the massage, but would not allow you to touch her breasts or her crotch.  You made it very clear that was not acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like I said, you make up your own stories, storyteller.
> 
> I said, platonic and non-platonic ok.  that is my official answer.  Any more ad hominems and other fallacies or questions?
Click to expand...


I am simply repeating what YOU said.   No ad hominems or fallacies involved.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well have you tried some of the dating sites for people over 50?  That would be your best bet, but you definitely need to change your strategy or people there will just think you are weird and creepy too!  I mean, you probably really ARE weird and creepy, so maybe it's a good thing that you aren't good at hiding your weirdness and your creepiness.    There is clearly something the matter with you.  The question would be whether you are a dangerous psychopath?
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find any nice girls for free.  They all seem to insist on being the ones who just lie to me and let me miss my turn for free.  I guess I just need money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your turn?   You make women sound like a board game.
> 
> You don't get a "turn" unless you participate in a gang rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fun and games.  are you too old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too old?  LMAO!!
> 
> So you think it is "fun & games" to demand your "turn" whether she is attracted to you or not?   No, that is simply sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how about when playing, spin the bottle and plenty of alcohol is involved?  like I keep saying, just a Shill for Poon and that form of bias.
Click to expand...


Have you ever been refused your turn at Spin  the Bottle when the girls are drunk?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's selfish, self-centered, and entitled.
> 
> 
> 
> By offering free full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> Only the right wing, is that disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will give a "free full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work" and expect nothing in return?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just a little friendship, now that we know each other better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some friendship.   You have already said, in no uncertain terms, that the ONLY way you give a massage is if you get to "massage" her breasts and crotch.   Otherwise, you said she didn't love you and you would no longer be her friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is just you special pleading, Shill for Poon.  Striking for drama queen, next?
Click to expand...


No, that is me repeating what you said.

And just to educate you on your vocabulary, the definition of "Shill" is:
"an accomplice of a hawker, gambler, or swindler who acts as an enthusiastic customer to entice or encourage others"

I am not an accomplice, and I do not ACT like an enthusiastic customer to entice or encourage others.   

First of all, I am a huge fan of women in general, so there is absolutely no acting involved.
Second of all, in my experience, straight men need no encouragement to chase women.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> all you have is more capital.  you would not believe how easy women believe I am, when I have enough money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More capital?   If you mean money, that has not always been the case.
> 
> And you being easy is an understatement.  YOu are begging for the chance to touch a naked woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> massage is therapeutic.  I am not immoral enough to Shill for Poon, like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Therapeutic?   I once asked you what you would do if a woman wanted the massage, but would not allow you to touch her breasts or her crotch.  You made it very clear that was not acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like I said, you make up your own stories, storyteller.
> 
> I said, platonic and non-platonic ok.  that is my official answer.  Any more ad hominems and other fallacies or questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am simply repeating what YOU said.   No ad hominems or fallacies involved.
Click to expand...

like I said, you make up your own stories, storyteller.

I said, _platonic and non-platonic ok_. that is my official answer. Any more ad hominems and other fallacies or questions?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find any nice girls for free.  They all seem to insist on being the ones who just lie to me and let me miss my turn for free.  I guess I just need money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your turn?   You make women sound like a board game.
> 
> You don't get a "turn" unless you participate in a gang rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fun and games.  are you too old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too old?  LMAO!!
> 
> So you think it is "fun & games" to demand your "turn" whether she is attracted to you or not?   No, that is simply sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how about when playing, spin the bottle and plenty of alcohol is involved?  like I keep saying, just a Shill for Poon and that form of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been refused your turn at Spin  the Bottle when the girls are drunk?
Click to expand...

No, but my girlfriends tend to dump me for being boring.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> By offering free full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work?
> 
> Only the right wing, is that disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will give a "free full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work" and expect nothing in return?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just a little friendship, now that we know each other better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some friendship.   You have already said, in no uncertain terms, that the ONLY way you give a massage is if you get to "massage" her breasts and crotch.   Otherwise, you said she didn't love you and you would no longer be her friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is just you special pleading, Shill for Poon.  Striking for drama queen, next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is me repeating what you said.
> 
> And just to educate you on your vocabulary, the definition of "Shill" is:
> "an accomplice of a hawker, gambler, or swindler who acts as an enthusiastic customer to entice or encourage others"
> 
> I am not an accomplice, and I do not ACT like an enthusiastic customer to entice or encourage others.
> 
> First of all, I am a huge fan of women in general, so there is absolutely no acting involved.
> Second of all, in my experience, straight men need no encouragement to chase women.
Click to expand...

I am a huge fan of spending some quality time with girl friends.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> More capital?   If you mean money, that has not always been the case.
> 
> And you being easy is an understatement.  YOu are begging for the chance to touch a naked woman.
> 
> 
> 
> massage is therapeutic.  I am not immoral enough to Shill for Poon, like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Therapeutic?   I once asked you what you would do if a woman wanted the massage, but would not allow you to touch her breasts or her crotch.  You made it very clear that was not acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like I said, you make up your own stories, storyteller.
> 
> I said, platonic and non-platonic ok.  that is my official answer.  Any more ad hominems and other fallacies or questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am simply repeating what YOU said.   No ad hominems or fallacies involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like I said, you make up your own stories, storyteller.
> 
> I said, _platonic and non-platonic ok_. that is my official answer. Any more ad hominems and other fallacies or questions?
Click to expand...


The "platonic and non-platonic" is irrelevant.   You claimed your massage was "therapeutic", as if you were doing it for that reason.  When you have clearly stated that without the sexual aspect, you are not interested in giving a massage.   Indeed, offering a massage and having them refuse you access to their breasts and genitals would be grounds for you no longer being interested in being their friend.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your turn?   You make women sound like a board game.
> 
> You don't get a "turn" unless you participate in a gang rape.
> 
> 
> 
> fun and games.  are you too old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too old?  LMAO!!
> 
> So you think it is "fun & games" to demand your "turn" whether she is attracted to you or not?   No, that is simply sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how about when playing, spin the bottle and plenty of alcohol is involved?  like I keep saying, just a Shill for Poon and that form of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been refused your turn at Spin  the Bottle when the girls are drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but my girlfriends tend to dump me for being boring.
Click to expand...


Then maybe you should work on being more interesting for the girls you date?  Or find one with whom you share common interests.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying that you will give a "free full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work" and expect nothing in return?
> 
> 
> 
> just a little friendship, now that we know each other better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some friendship.   You have already said, in no uncertain terms, that the ONLY way you give a massage is if you get to "massage" her breasts and crotch.   Otherwise, you said she didn't love you and you would no longer be her friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is just you special pleading, Shill for Poon.  Striking for drama queen, next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is me repeating what you said.
> 
> And just to educate you on your vocabulary, the definition of "Shill" is:
> "an accomplice of a hawker, gambler, or swindler who acts as an enthusiastic customer to entice or encourage others"
> 
> I am not an accomplice, and I do not ACT like an enthusiastic customer to entice or encourage others.
> 
> First of all, I am a huge fan of women in general, so there is absolutely no acting involved.
> Second of all, in my experience, straight men need no encouragement to chase women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a huge fan of spending some quality time with girl friends.
Click to expand...


Nice non-answer.   But at least you now know the proper definition of "shill".

And do you enjoy spending non-sexual quality time with your girl friends?


----------



## Mindful

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your turn?   You make women sound like a board game.
> 
> You don't get a "turn" unless you participate in a gang rape.
> 
> 
> 
> fun and games.  are you too old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too old?  LMAO!!
> 
> So you think it is "fun & games" to demand your "turn" whether she is attracted to you or not?   No, that is simply sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how about when playing, spin the bottle and plenty of alcohol is involved?  like I keep saying, just a Shill for Poon and that form of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been refused your turn at Spin  the Bottle when the girls are drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but my girlfriends tend to dump me for being boring.
Click to expand...


I wonder why that could be.


----------



## oreo

danielpalos said:


> seems like right wingers are the most hateful, regardless of gender.




Very true. * Steven Bannon of Brietbart.com & Roger Ailes of FOX NEWS turned Donald Trump into the angry white guy President. * That's why they flew over 16 other GOP candidates, a few of them much more qualified and experienced to be President.  Trump being a T.V. Reality star accustomed to acting was guided through the entire campaign season by these people.  He's really not angry--he is just a great actor.







They along with every other reich wing talk show host did it with 3 or more daily hours of reich wing hyperbole, half truths, all out lies--and injected their audiences with  enough conspiracy theories to keep them at a certain level of angry hysteria over the last 20 years or so  Which the stage for the white angry President Donald Trump.

So when this comes down, and it's going to we can only hope that they take FOX NEWS and every reich wing talk show host that promoted this Ass Clown with him.


----------



## evenflow1969

Mindful said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> fun and games.  are you too old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too old?  LMAO!!
> 
> So you think it is "fun & games" to demand your "turn" whether she is attracted to you or not?   No, that is simply sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how about when playing, spin the bottle and plenty of alcohol is involved?  like I keep saying, just a Shill for Poon and that form of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been refused your turn at Spin  the Bottle when the girls are drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but my girlfriends tend to dump me for being boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why that could be.
Click to expand...

The world I have been experiencing is different. Women today are way more agressive than I have ever dared to be. It is way easier to find sex than a freind today.  I have had women I barely even know describe in great detail some pretty sordid shit they wanted to do. I think it boils down to the fact that a one night romp requires zero commitment and freindship is not that way. Maybe I am old fashion but if there is absolutely no feelings behind it, it just masterbation with assistance.


----------



## DOTR

oreo said:


> So when this comes down, and it's going to we can only hope that they take FOX NEWS and every reich wing talk show host that promoted this Ass Clown with him.



  You arent real good at politics are you oreo?



oreo said:


> In case you  haven't watched the polls lately, there are a lot of people that are looking at Fiorina.  In fact, she out polls several of the dead weight males that are on the first stage.


----------



## Mindful

evenflow1969 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too old?  LMAO!!
> 
> So you think it is "fun & games" to demand your "turn" whether she is attracted to you or not?   No, that is simply sick.
> 
> 
> 
> how about when playing, spin the bottle and plenty of alcohol is involved?  like I keep saying, just a Shill for Poon and that form of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been refused your turn at Spin  the Bottle when the girls are drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but my girlfriends tend to dump me for being boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why that could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world I have been experiencing is different. Women today are way more agressive than I have ever dared to be. It is way easier to find sex than a freind today.  I have had women I barely even know describe in great detail some pretty sordid shit they wanted to do. I think it boils down to the fact that a one night romp requires zero commitment and freindship is not that way. Maybe I am old fashion but if there is absolutely no feelings behind it, it just masterbation with assistance.
Click to expand...


Someone I really like has moved to NYC, and has turned out to be gay.

Oh, what to do?


----------



## evenflow1969

Mindful said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about when playing, spin the bottle and plenty of alcohol is involved?  like I keep saying, just a Shill for Poon and that form of bias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been refused your turn at Spin  the Bottle when the girls are drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but my girlfriends tend to dump me for being boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why that could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world I have been experiencing is different. Women today are way more agressive than I have ever dared to be. It is way easier to find sex than a freind today.  I have had women I barely even know describe in great detail some pretty sordid shit they wanted to do. I think it boils down to the fact that a one night romp requires zero commitment and freindship is not that way. Maybe I am old fashion but if there is absolutely no feelings behind it, it just masterbation with assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone I really like has moved to NYC, and has turned out to be gay.
> 
> Oh, what to do?
Click to expand...

Keep in  touch, make freind!   Look for some one local and not gay. All it takes for a women to find company is a good smile and a couple of bats of the eye lash.


----------



## Mindful

evenflow1969 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been refused your turn at Spin  the Bottle when the girls are drunk?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but my girlfriends tend to dump me for being boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why that could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world I have been experiencing is different. Women today are way more agressive than I have ever dared to be. It is way easier to find sex than a freind today.  I have had women I barely even know describe in great detail some pretty sordid shit they wanted to do. I think it boils down to the fact that a one night romp requires zero commitment and freindship is not that way. Maybe I am old fashion but if there is absolutely no feelings behind it, it just masterbation with assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone I really like has moved to NYC, and has turned out to be gay.
> 
> Oh, what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in  touch, make freind!   Look for some one local and not gay. All it takes for a women to find company is a good smile and a couple of bats of the eye lash.
Click to expand...


He hadn't used to be gay.

A couple of bats of the eyelash? Even false ones?


----------



## evenflow1969

Mindful said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but my girlfriends tend to dump me for being boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why that could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world I have been experiencing is different. Women today are way more agressive than I have ever dared to be. It is way easier to find sex than a freind today.  I have had women I barely even know describe in great detail some pretty sordid shit they wanted to do. I think it boils down to the fact that a one night romp requires zero commitment and freindship is not that way. Maybe I am old fashion but if there is absolutely no feelings behind it, it just masterbation with assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone I really like has moved to NYC, and has turned out to be gay.
> 
> Oh, what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in  touch, make freind!   Look for some one local and not gay. All it takes for a women to find company is a good smile and a couple of bats of the eye lash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He hadn't used to be gay.
> 
> A couple of bats of the eyelash? Even false ones?
Click to expand...

Yes, but the real smile is most important. A  good smile can melt the heart of the hardest of people. It shows acceptance and the joy of some ones company. Feeling welcome, is most important. Fake or real eye lashes it does not matter. What matters is the smile and joy in ones eyes. That is what is most attractive.


----------



## oreo

DOTR said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when this comes down, and it's going to we can only hope that they take FOX NEWS and every reich wing talk show host that promoted this Ass Clown with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You arent real good at politics are you oreo?
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you  haven't watched the polls lately, there are a lot of people that are looking at Fiorina.  In fact, she out polls several of the dead weight males that are on the first stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



And you are--LOL  Mr./Mrs. just came on this board in 2016.  I have been on here since 2008 with over 16K posts.   It's clear the Republican Party would never elect a woman President after what they did to Carly Fiorina.  *The only woman  that will get into the Oval office will be June Clever with her high heels on and vacumn cleaner in hand.




*

You couldn't have elected a worse President than Trump if you had gone out on a midnight scavenger hunt in search of one.  One whom is involved in the worst scandal in this Nation's HISTORY.  You were warned a 1000 times over about Trump, you ignored those warnings and elected him.* You deserve everything coming your way.  You OWN it.*

I changed my party status to independent as soon as you made this Ass Clown the poster boy of the Republican Party and followed the advice of a long time friend and former staffer of *RONALD REAGAN. *

**
*This is no longer the party of Lincoln or Reagan.  It is now the party of Trump.  Stuffed full of ignorance, hate, bigotry & misogyny.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## danielpalos

Who's fault is it, nice girls can not simply insist, they don't let friends leave with blue balls?


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> Three boards, including this one, he has posted on with me, so I know its not an act.  Dude is seriously a hurting unit.


I love to give women, nonviolent, non porno graphic, heck whenever politics is involved.


----------



## danielpalos

evenflow1969 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too old?  LMAO!!
> 
> So you think it is "fun & games" to demand your "turn" whether she is attracted to you or not?   No, that is simply sick.
> 
> 
> 
> how about when playing, spin the bottle and plenty of alcohol is involved?  like I keep saying, just a Shill for Poon and that form of bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever been refused your turn at Spin  the Bottle when the girls are drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but my girlfriends tend to dump me for being boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why that could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world I have been experiencing is different. Women today are way more agressive than I have ever dared to be. It is way easier to find sex than a freind today.  I have had women I barely even know describe in great detail some pretty sordid shit they wanted to do. I think it boils down to the fact that a one night romp requires zero commitment and freindship is not that way. Maybe I am old fashion but if there is absolutely no feelings behind it, it just masterbation with assistance.
Click to expand...

Have you advertised for a new first mate?


----------



## evenflow1969

danielpalos said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about when playing, spin the bottle and plenty of alcohol is involved?  like I keep saying, just a Shill for Poon and that form of bias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been refused your turn at Spin  the Bottle when the girls are drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but my girlfriends tend to dump me for being boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why that could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world I have been experiencing is different. Women today are way more agressive than I have ever dared to be. It is way easier to find sex than a freind today.  I have had women I barely even know describe in great detail some pretty sordid shit they wanted to do. I think it boils down to the fact that a one night romp requires zero commitment and freindship is not that way. Maybe I am old fashion but if there is absolutely no feelings behind it, it just masterbation with assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you advertised for a new first mate?
Click to expand...

I do not advertise I just go about my daily business. Some times I meet some one interesting,sometimes I do not. I do not worry about it m uch!


----------



## Michelle420

Mindful said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about when playing, spin the bottle and plenty of alcohol is involved?  like I keep saying, just a Shill for Poon and that form of bias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been refused your turn at Spin  the Bottle when the girls are drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but my girlfriends tend to dump me for being boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why that could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world I have been experiencing is different. Women today are way more agressive than I have ever dared to be. It is way easier to find sex than a freind today.  I have had women I barely even know describe in great detail some pretty sordid shit they wanted to do. I think it boils down to the fact that a one night romp requires zero commitment and freindship is not that way. Maybe I am old fashion but if there is absolutely no feelings behind it, it just masterbation with assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone I really like has moved to NYC, and has turned out to be gay.
> 
> Oh, what to do?
Click to expand...


Daniel is single.


----------



## oreo

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three boards, including this one, he has posted on with me, so I know its not an act.  Dude is seriously a hurting unit.
> 
> 
> 
> I love to give women, nonviolent, non porno graphic, heck whenever politics is involved.
Click to expand...


I doubt you're smart enough to keep up with a woman that knows a lot about the political arena so you're forced to use porno.  Don't believe it?  Try me out--I am a woman.

"Slowly but surely, Bannon turned Breitbart into not only the most-read conservative web outlet but also the most incendiary one. It was happy to embrace fringe beliefs like birtherism and play footsie with blatantly racist notions of black criminality. It wasn’t interested in looking even faintly objective, instead inventing easily understood “narratives” of crusading conservative heroes and their many victories against the hated left.

Bannon’s Breitbart also realized that there was a large online community that naturally gravitated to Trump, a mix of people who saw themselves as far too radical to be accepted by polite society. Among them, conservative suspicions of diversity, inclusion, feminism, and political correctness had metastasized into something much darker.

This was the alt-right, a collection of racists, pick-up artists, men’s rights activists, and other noxious trolls of the internet."
Steve Bannon and the alt-right: a primer


----------



## danielpalos

drifter said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been refused your turn at Spin  the Bottle when the girls are drunk?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but my girlfriends tend to dump me for being boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why that could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world I have been experiencing is different. Women today are way more agressive than I have ever dared to be. It is way easier to find sex than a freind today.  I have had women I barely even know describe in great detail some pretty sordid shit they wanted to do. I think it boils down to the fact that a one night romp requires zero commitment and freindship is not that way. Maybe I am old fashion but if there is absolutely no feelings behind it, it just masterbation with assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone I really like has moved to NYC, and has turned out to be gay.
> 
> Oh, what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel is single.
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I am looking for girl friends who are interested in quantum computing, now.


----------



## danielpalos

oreo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three boards, including this one, he has posted on with me, so I know its not an act.  Dude is seriously a hurting unit.
> 
> 
> 
> I love to give women, nonviolent, non porno graphic, heck whenever politics is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt you're smart enough to keep up with a woman that knows a lot about the political arena so you're forced to use porno.  Don't believe it?  Try me out--I am a woman.
> 
> "Slowly but surely, Bannon turned Breitbart into not only the most-read conservative web outlet but also the most incendiary one. It was happy to embrace fringe beliefs like birtherism and play footsie with blatantly racist notions of black criminality. It wasn’t interested in looking even faintly objective, instead inventing easily understood “narratives” of crusading conservative heroes and their many victories against the hated left.
> 
> Bannon’s Breitbart also realized that there was a large online community that naturally gravitated to Trump, a mix of people who saw themselves as far too radical to be accepted by polite society. Among them, conservative suspicions of diversity, inclusion, feminism, and political correctness had metastasized into something much darker.
> 
> This was the alt-right, a collection of racists, pick-up artists, men’s rights activists, and other noxious trolls of the internet."
> Steve Bannon and the alt-right: a primer
Click to expand...

Just political fun and political practice whenever it is nonviolent and non porno graphic.


----------



## danielpalos

Columbia woman arrested for exposing herself at area business

Should she have insisted, nice boy friends do, in modern times?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Who's fault is it, nice girls can not simply insist, they don't let friends leave with blue balls?



Why are your balls her responsibility?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Columbia woman arrested for exposing herself at area business
> 
> Should she have insisted, nice boy friends do, in modern times?



She shouldn't have insisted he wanted her.    And she shouldn't have exposed herself.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's fault is it, nice girls can not simply insist, they don't let friends leave with blue balls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are your balls her responsibility?
Click to expand...

Nice girl friends do, in modern times.  I try to love them for it, whenever possible.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia woman arrested for exposing herself at area business
> 
> Should she have insisted, nice boy friends do, in modern times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shouldn't have insisted he wanted her.    And she shouldn't have exposed herself.
Click to expand...

What if she had convinced him that nice boy friends do in modern times?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's fault is it, nice girls can not simply insist, they don't let friends leave with blue balls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are your balls her responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice girl friends do, in modern times.  I try to love them for it, whenever possible.
Click to expand...


I have never, in all my years, heard of a female friend helping her friend with his blue balls.  Never.

And yet you claim nice girls do, in modern times.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia woman arrested for exposing herself at area business
> 
> Should she have insisted, nice boy friends do, in modern times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shouldn't have insisted he wanted her.    And she shouldn't have exposed herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if she had convinced him that nice boy friends do in modern times?
Click to expand...


She tried, apparently.   But he didn't want her.   So that sinks your whole "women should do it if they want equality" claims.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's fault is it, nice girls can not simply insist, they don't let friends leave with blue balls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are your balls her responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice girl friends do, in modern times.  I try to love them for it, whenever possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never, in all my years, heard of a female friend helping her friend with his blue balls.  Never.
> 
> And yet you claim nice girls do, in modern times.
Click to expand...

don't be so, old fashioned in modern times.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia woman arrested for exposing herself at area business
> 
> Should she have insisted, nice boy friends do, in modern times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shouldn't have insisted he wanted her.    And she shouldn't have exposed herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if she had convinced him that nice boy friends do in modern times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She tried, apparently.   But he didn't want her.   So that sinks your whole "women should do it if they want equality" claims.
Click to expand...

She didn't insist, nice boy friends do, in modern times.  Or inform him, she loves to "drain the swamp" of her guy friends, just for fun and practice.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's fault is it, nice girls can not simply insist, they don't let friends leave with blue balls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are your balls her responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice girl friends do, in modern times.  I try to love them for it, whenever possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never, in all my years, heard of a female friend helping her friend with his blue balls.  Never.
> 
> And yet you claim nice girls do, in modern times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't be so, old fashioned in modern times.
Click to expand...


I am quite modern.  Especially in my views on sexuality.    One of my social groups involves some very sexually liberated people from ages 25 to late 50s.  Still never heard of a friend helping a friend with blue balls.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia woman arrested for exposing herself at area business
> 
> Should she have insisted, nice boy friends do, in modern times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shouldn't have insisted he wanted her.    And she shouldn't have exposed herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if she had convinced him that nice boy friends do in modern times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She tried, apparently.   But he didn't want her.   So that sinks your whole "women should do it if they want equality" claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't insist, nice boy friends do, in modern times.  Or inform him, she loves to "drain the swamp" of her guy friends, just for fun and practice.
Click to expand...


And he, not being attracted to her, sent her packing.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's fault is it, nice girls can not simply insist, they don't let friends leave with blue balls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are your balls her responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice girl friends do, in modern times.  I try to love them for it, whenever possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never, in all my years, heard of a female friend helping her friend with his blue balls.  Never.
> 
> And yet you claim nice girls do, in modern times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't be so, old fashioned in modern times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am quite modern.  Especially in my views on sexuality.    One of my social groups involves some very sexually liberated people from ages 25 to late 50s.  Still never heard of a friend helping a friend with blue balls.
Click to expand...

I guess, only nice girls of morals, do that.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Columbia woman arrested for exposing herself at area business
> 
> Should she have insisted, nice boy friends do, in modern times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shouldn't have insisted he wanted her.    And she shouldn't have exposed herself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if she had convinced him that nice boy friends do in modern times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She tried, apparently.   But he didn't want her.   So that sinks your whole "women should do it if they want equality" claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't insist, nice boy friends do, in modern times.  Or inform him, she loves to "drain the swamp" of her guy friends, just for fun and practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he, not being attracted to her, sent her packing.
Click to expand...

maybe had already had problems with his first mate.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are your balls her responsibility?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice girl friends do, in modern times.  I try to love them for it, whenever possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never, in all my years, heard of a female friend helping her friend with his blue balls.  Never.
> 
> And yet you claim nice girls do, in modern times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't be so, old fashioned in modern times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am quite modern.  Especially in my views on sexuality.    One of my social groups involves some very sexually liberated people from ages 25 to late 50s.  Still never heard of a friend helping a friend with blue balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess, only nice girls of morals, do that.
Click to expand...


Really?   How many girls have you had help you with your blue balls?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> She shouldn't have insisted he wanted her.    And she shouldn't have exposed herself.
> 
> 
> 
> What if she had convinced him that nice boy friends do in modern times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She tried, apparently.   But he didn't want her.   So that sinks your whole "women should do it if they want equality" claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't insist, nice boy friends do, in modern times.  Or inform him, she loves to "drain the swamp" of her guy friends, just for fun and practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he, not being attracted to her, sent her packing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe had already had problems with his first mate.
Click to expand...


Or maybe he wasn't attracted to her.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice girl friends do, in modern times.  I try to love them for it, whenever possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never, in all my years, heard of a female friend helping her friend with his blue balls.  Never.
> 
> And yet you claim nice girls do, in modern times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't be so, old fashioned in modern times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am quite modern.  Especially in my views on sexuality.    One of my social groups involves some very sexually liberated people from ages 25 to late 50s.  Still never heard of a friend helping a friend with blue balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess, only nice girls of morals, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   How many girls have you had help you with your blue balls?
Click to expand...

Not enough nice girls to go around?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if she had convinced him that nice boy friends do in modern times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She tried, apparently.   But he didn't want her.   So that sinks your whole "women should do it if they want equality" claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't insist, nice boy friends do, in modern times.  Or inform him, she loves to "drain the swamp" of her guy friends, just for fun and practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he, not being attracted to her, sent her packing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe had already had problems with his first mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe he wasn't attracted to her.
Click to expand...

Or, maybe he had some other issues. She just needed to convince him.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never, in all my years, heard of a female friend helping her friend with his blue balls.  Never.
> 
> And yet you claim nice girls do, in modern times.
> 
> 
> 
> don't be so, old fashioned in modern times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am quite modern.  Especially in my views on sexuality.    One of my social groups involves some very sexually liberated people from ages 25 to late 50s.  Still never heard of a friend helping a friend with blue balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess, only nice girls of morals, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   How many girls have you had help you with your blue balls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not enough nice girls to go around?
Click to expand...


Sounds like you haven't known any girls who do it either.

So you claim that they do is just your wishful thinking.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> She tried, apparently.   But he didn't want her.   So that sinks your whole "women should do it if they want equality" claims.
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't insist, nice boy friends do, in modern times.  Or inform him, she loves to "drain the swamp" of her guy friends, just for fun and practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he, not being attracted to her, sent her packing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe had already had problems with his first mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe he wasn't attracted to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or, maybe he had some other issues. She just needed to convince him.
Click to expand...


Well, she showed him the goods and he called the cops.  If he was attracted to her he would have taken her up on it.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't insist, nice boy friends do, in modern times.  Or inform him, she loves to "drain the swamp" of her guy friends, just for fun and practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he, not being attracted to her, sent her packing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe had already had problems with his first mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe he wasn't attracted to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or, maybe he had some other issues. She just needed to convince him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, she showed him the goods and he called the cops.  If he was attracted to her he would have taken her up on it.
Click to expand...


Give her daniel's number!    Seems like a good match!  A match made in . . . someplace really weird.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't be so, old fashioned in modern times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite modern.  Especially in my views on sexuality.    One of my social groups involves some very sexually liberated people from ages 25 to late 50s.  Still never heard of a friend helping a friend with blue balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess, only nice girls of morals, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   How many girls have you had help you with your blue balls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not enough nice girls to go around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you haven't known any girls who do it either.
> 
> So you claim that they do is just your wishful thinking.
Click to expand...

If Only there more nice girls to be found in modern times.

Why do women even complain, they can't find any nice guys.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't insist, nice boy friends do, in modern times.  Or inform him, she loves to "drain the swamp" of her guy friends, just for fun and practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he, not being attracted to her, sent her packing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe had already had problems with his first mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe he wasn't attracted to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or, maybe he had some other issues. She just needed to convince him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, she showed him the goods and he called the cops.  If he was attracted to her he would have taken her up on it.
Click to expand...

There must have been more to it than that; most guys probably won't call the cops.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite modern.  Especially in my views on sexuality.    One of my social groups involves some very sexually liberated people from ages 25 to late 50s.  Still never heard of a friend helping a friend with blue balls.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, only nice girls of morals, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   How many girls have you had help you with your blue balls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not enough nice girls to go around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you haven't known any girls who do it either.
> 
> So you claim that they do is just your wishful thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Only there more nice girls to be found in modern times.
> 
> Why do women even complain, they can't find any nice guys.
Click to expand...


Because your definition of "nice guy" and what most women consider a "nice guy" are very different.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he, not being attracted to her, sent her packing.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe had already had problems with his first mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe he wasn't attracted to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or, maybe he had some other issues. She just needed to convince him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, she showed him the goods and he called the cops.  If he was attracted to her he would have taken her up on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There must have been more to it than that; most guys probably won't call the cops.
Click to expand...


It was probably not her first time to harass him.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, only nice girls of morals, do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   How many girls have you had help you with your blue balls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not enough nice girls to go around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you haven't known any girls who do it either.
> 
> So you claim that they do is just your wishful thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Only there more nice girls to be found in modern times.
> 
> Why do women even complain, they can't find any nice guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because your definition of "nice guy" and what most women consider a "nice guy" are very different.
Click to expand...

I am right; they have lousy female intuition and prove it by whining about not being able to find any nice guys.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe had already had problems with his first mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe he wasn't attracted to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or, maybe he had some other issues. She just needed to convince him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, she showed him the goods and he called the cops.  If he was attracted to her he would have taken her up on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There must have been more to it than that; most guys probably won't call the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was probably not her first time to harass him.
Click to expand...

lousy marketing skills?

should she have simply claimed she wants to be a friend simply because she is a girl?


----------



## justinacolmena

ChrisL said:


> I don't hate men, not normal ones anyways, just online creepers.



RCW 9.61.260: Cyberstalking.

What a slipshod left-footed statute! Talk about bad laws on the books!  We've got to get out of the red-light district with this one! Washington's statute on "cyberstalking" not only makes it a felony to curse or swear online, but it fails to encompass the "spying" or "peeping tom" aspects of cyberstalking which necessarily involve the compromise of the target's online identity or other illicit methods of gaining access to other private information (such as real-time location, credit card purchases, etc.) on the target. (Target = victim, of course, but we don't need to play such a rôle here.)

In other words, cyberstalking is not a crime in Washington unless you send the "victim" an official message online that embarrasses _her_. Yes, _her_. All criminals are male and all victims are female in such a red-light district.



danielpalos said:


> I don't. ChrisL just likes to bear, False Witness, about that because she, "hates men."





danielpalos said:


> Sure you do. Only floozies with higher numbers than me, say that.





danielpalos said:


> Who's fault is it now, chics.



danielpalos I think your account has been compromised.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here looking for a date. I'm hear to speak my mind and talk shit. Not necessarily in that order.
> 
> However, I do appreciate many of the females here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should start reporting his posts to the mods as spam because THAT is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's that reporting the redundant thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, spamming is against the rules, and this is not a dating site.  These topics are brought up for discussion, not for him to start begging and harassing women here for dates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does anyone on an anonymous website "spam" or advertise?  How would I reach him?  Has he put in his phone # or a site address that I missed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spamming doesn't have to be advertising, just posting the same things over and over.  That is spamming the board.  Make sure you get your definitions right before you try to give me a hard time, ole lady!
> 
> spam
> spam/
> _verb_
> gerund or present participle: *spamming*
> 
> send the same message indiscriminately to (large numbers of recipients) on the Internet.
Click to expand...

Not trying to give you a hard time, Chris.  Just asking a question.  And you answered it.  Thank you.


----------



## danielpalos

Swear words resort to emotion.  Creepy is emotion based and should classified as a swear word.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   How many girls have you had help you with your blue balls?
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough nice girls to go around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you haven't known any girls who do it either.
> 
> So you claim that they do is just your wishful thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Only there more nice girls to be found in modern times.
> 
> Why do women even complain, they can't find any nice guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because your definition of "nice guy" and what most women consider a "nice guy" are very different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am right; they have lousy female intuition and prove it by whining about not being able to find any nice guys.
Click to expand...


No, you are wrong.   I doubt many women call someone a "nice guy" if the require her to take care of their blue balls and allow them access to their breasts & genitals, even if they are not attracted to him.   I doubt many women think you are a "nice guy" when your idea of equality is jumping at every chance to have sex because men do that.  I doubt many women think you are a "nice guy" if you require that the relationship be your way only.

No.  YOu are wrong.  YOur lack of understanding of women is your problem.

Well, that and your obvious willingness to lie.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe he wasn't attracted to her.
> 
> 
> 
> Or, maybe he had some other issues. She just needed to convince him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, she showed him the goods and he called the cops.  If he was attracted to her he would have taken her up on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There must have been more to it than that; most guys probably won't call the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was probably not her first time to harass him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lousy marketing skills?
> 
> should she have simply claimed she wants to be a friend simply because she is a girl?
Click to expand...


Given the lengths she went to, at the very least she wanted to Friends With Benefits.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Swear words resort to emotion.  Creepy is emotion based and should classified as a swear word.



Not, it should not be made a swear word just because you dislike it.   I doubt this was the first time you have been called creepy.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough nice girls to go around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you haven't known any girls who do it either.
> 
> So you claim that they do is just your wishful thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Only there more nice girls to be found in modern times.
> 
> Why do women even complain, they can't find any nice guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because your definition of "nice guy" and what most women consider a "nice guy" are very different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am right; they have lousy female intuition and prove it by whining about not being able to find any nice guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are wrong.   I doubt many women call someone a "nice guy" if the require her to take care of their blue balls and allow them access to their breasts & genitals, even if they are not attracted to him.   I doubt many women think you are a "nice guy" when your idea of equality is jumping at every chance to have sex because men do that.  I doubt many women think you are a "nice guy" if you require that the relationship be your way only.
> 
> No.  YOu are wrong.  YOur lack of understanding of women is your problem.
> 
> Well, that and your obvious willingness to lie.
Click to expand...

dude, I am a guy.  women are not, nice guys.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swear words resort to emotion.  Creepy is emotion based and should classified as a swear word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not, it should not be made a swear word just because you dislike it.   I doubt this was the first time you have been called creepy.
Click to expand...

Why not; women cannot define it and it is an appeal to emotions and a fallacy; it should be a swear word, by definition.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you haven't known any girls who do it either.
> 
> So you claim that they do is just your wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> If Only there more nice girls to be found in modern times.
> 
> Why do women even complain, they can't find any nice guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because your definition of "nice guy" and what most women consider a "nice guy" are very different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am right; they have lousy female intuition and prove it by whining about not being able to find any nice guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are wrong.   I doubt many women call someone a "nice guy" if the require her to take care of their blue balls and allow them access to their breasts & genitals, even if they are not attracted to him.   I doubt many women think you are a "nice guy" when your idea of equality is jumping at every chance to have sex because men do that.  I doubt many women think you are a "nice guy" if you require that the relationship be your way only.
> 
> No.  YOu are wrong.  YOur lack of understanding of women is your problem.
> 
> Well, that and your obvious willingness to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, I am a guy.  women are not, nice guys.
Click to expand...


I never said you were a woman.  I was talking about what women consider a "nice guy".   Try again.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swear words resort to emotion.  Creepy is emotion based and should classified as a swear word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not, it should not be made a swear word just because you dislike it.   I doubt this was the first time you have been called creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not; women cannot define it and it is an appeal to emotions and a fallacy; it should be a swear word, by definition.
Click to expand...


They define it as an intuitive reaction to your actions.   You cannot redefine a word as a swear word just because you don't like the word.

Swear words are profanity.   "Creepy" is not a profanity.   It might offend you (for reasons we all understand).  But it is not socially offensive.  It is not bad language or course language.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swear words resort to emotion.  Creepy is emotion based and should classified as a swear word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not, it should not be made a swear word just because you dislike it.   I doubt this was the first time you have been called creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not; women cannot define it and it is an appeal to emotions and a fallacy; it should be a swear word, by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They define it as an intuitive reaction to your actions.   You cannot redefine a word as a swear word just because you don't like the word.
> 
> Swear words are profanity.   "Creepy" is not a profanity.   It might offend you (for reasons we all understand).  But it is not socially offensive.  It is not bad language or course language.
Click to expand...


I have no problem with calling him swear words either if it would make him stop being a goober.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Only there more nice girls to be found in modern times.
> 
> Why do women even complain, they can't find any nice guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because your definition of "nice guy" and what most women consider a "nice guy" are very different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am right; they have lousy female intuition and prove it by whining about not being able to find any nice guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are wrong.   I doubt many women call someone a "nice guy" if the require her to take care of their blue balls and allow them access to their breasts & genitals, even if they are not attracted to him.   I doubt many women think you are a "nice guy" when your idea of equality is jumping at every chance to have sex because men do that.  I doubt many women think you are a "nice guy" if you require that the relationship be your way only.
> 
> No.  YOu are wrong.  YOur lack of understanding of women is your problem.
> 
> Well, that and your obvious willingness to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, I am a guy.  women are not, nice guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said you were a woman.  I was talking about what women consider a "nice guy".   Try again.
Click to expand...

Women have lousy female intuition.  That is why they can't find nice guys.  

Most guys just need money to find nice girls.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swear words resort to emotion.  Creepy is emotion based and should classified as a swear word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not, it should not be made a swear word just because you dislike it.   I doubt this was the first time you have been called creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not; women cannot define it and it is an appeal to emotions and a fallacy; it should be a swear word, by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They define it as an intuitive reaction to your actions.   You cannot redefine a word as a swear word just because you don't like the word.
> 
> Swear words are profanity.   "Creepy" is not a profanity.   It might offend you (for reasons we all understand).  But it is not socially offensive.  It is not bad language or course language.
Click to expand...

I intuitively know, they have nothing but fallacy due to their lousy, female intuition.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swear words resort to emotion.  Creepy is emotion based and should classified as a swear word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not, it should not be made a swear word just because you dislike it.   I doubt this was the first time you have been called creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not; women cannot define it and it is an appeal to emotions and a fallacy; it should be a swear word, by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They define it as an intuitive reaction to your actions.   You cannot redefine a word as a swear word just because you don't like the word.
> 
> Swear words are profanity.   "Creepy" is not a profanity.   It might offend you (for reasons we all understand).  But it is not socially offensive.  It is not bad language or course language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with calling him swear words either if it would make him stop being a goober.
Click to expand...

only Bad helpmeets, say that.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because your definition of "nice guy" and what most women consider a "nice guy" are very different.
> 
> 
> 
> I am right; they have lousy female intuition and prove it by whining about not being able to find any nice guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are wrong.   I doubt many women call someone a "nice guy" if the require her to take care of their blue balls and allow them access to their breasts & genitals, even if they are not attracted to him.   I doubt many women think you are a "nice guy" when your idea of equality is jumping at every chance to have sex because men do that.  I doubt many women think you are a "nice guy" if you require that the relationship be your way only.
> 
> No.  YOu are wrong.  YOur lack of understanding of women is your problem.
> 
> Well, that and your obvious willingness to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, I am a guy.  women are not, nice guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said you were a woman.  I was talking about what women consider a "nice guy".   Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women have lousy female intuition.  That is why they can't find nice guys.
> 
> Most guys just need money to find nice girls.
Click to expand...


Your continued claim that "women have lousy female intuition" is baseless.   Unless you know the situation, and the background of the people involved, your judgement of their intuition is laughable.

And, as I have said before, most women I know do not consider someone who demands their female friends cure their blue balls, demands female "friends" submit to sexual assault, and requires females to act like typical immature males in order to be take seriously about equality, to be "nice guys".  Most women would consider those guys assholes or, at the very least, creepy.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swear words resort to emotion.  Creepy is emotion based and should classified as a swear word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not, it should not be made a swear word just because you dislike it.   I doubt this was the first time you have been called creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not; women cannot define it and it is an appeal to emotions and a fallacy; it should be a swear word, by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They define it as an intuitive reaction to your actions.   You cannot redefine a word as a swear word just because you don't like the word.
> 
> Swear words are profanity.   "Creepy" is not a profanity.   It might offend you (for reasons we all understand).  But it is not socially offensive.  It is not bad language or course language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I intuitively know, they have nothing but fallacy due to their lousy, female intuition.
Click to expand...


So YOUR intuition is 100% accurate?   But theirs is lousy?   Sorry, but that is bullshit.   If you creep them out, for whatever reason, that would make you, by definition, creepy to them.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swear words resort to emotion.  Creepy is emotion based and should classified as a swear word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not, it should not be made a swear word just because you dislike it.   I doubt this was the first time you have been called creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not; women cannot define it and it is an appeal to emotions and a fallacy; it should be a swear word, by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They define it as an intuitive reaction to your actions.   You cannot redefine a word as a swear word just because you don't like the word.
> 
> Swear words are profanity.   "Creepy" is not a profanity.   It might offend you (for reasons we all understand).  But it is not socially offensive.  It is not bad language or course language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with calling him swear words either if it would make him stop being a goober.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only Bad helpmeets, say that.
Click to expand...


Why do you need help?   And why do you expect someone else to help you, when you refuse to treat women with any sort of respect?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but my girlfriends tend to dump me for being boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why that could be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The world I have been experiencing is different. Women today are way more agressive than I have ever dared to be. It is way easier to find sex than a freind today.  I have had women I barely even know describe in great detail some pretty sordid shit they wanted to do. I think it boils down to the fact that a one night romp requires zero commitment and freindship is not that way. Maybe I am old fashion but if there is absolutely no feelings behind it, it just masterbation with assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone I really like has moved to NYC, and has turned out to be gay.
> 
> Oh, what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in  touch, make freind!   Look for some one local and not gay. All it takes for a women to find company is a good smile and a couple of bats of the eye lash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He hadn't used to be gay.
> 
> A couple of bats of the eyelash? Even false ones?
Click to expand...


Down with falsies! 

The "Ghost Whisperer" is a very pretty woman, but I can't get past them damn falsies!


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am right; they have lousy female intuition and prove it by whining about not being able to find any nice guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are wrong.   I doubt many women call someone a "nice guy" if the require her to take care of their blue balls and allow them access to their breasts & genitals, even if they are not attracted to him.   I doubt many women think you are a "nice guy" when your idea of equality is jumping at every chance to have sex because men do that.  I doubt many women think you are a "nice guy" if you require that the relationship be your way only.
> 
> No.  YOu are wrong.  YOur lack of understanding of women is your problem.
> 
> Well, that and your obvious willingness to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, I am a guy.  women are not, nice guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said you were a woman.  I was talking about what women consider a "nice guy".   Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women have lousy female intuition.  That is why they can't find nice guys.
> 
> Most guys just need money to find nice girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your continued claim that "women have lousy female intuition" is baseless.   Unless you know the situation, and the background of the people involved, your judgement of their intuition is laughable.
> 
> And, as I have said before, most women I know do not consider someone who demands their female friends cure their blue balls, demands female "friends" submit to sexual assault, and requires females to act like typical immature males in order to be take seriously about equality, to be "nice guys".  Most women would consider those guys assholes or, at the very least, creepy.
Click to expand...

You claim to know all of the information required to make an informed decision.  

That is just your interpretation.  Shills for poon are wont to do that. 

Most women don't seem to know what they are talking about, if it isn't about sex.  It is almost like they need to get a doctorate or something, and even that is no guarantee. 

You claim one thing; but resort to fallacy to claim it.  Why should I take You any more seriously than Any floozy?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swear words resort to emotion.  Creepy is emotion based and should classified as a swear word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not, it should not be made a swear word just because you dislike it.   I doubt this was the first time you have been called creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not; women cannot define it and it is an appeal to emotions and a fallacy; it should be a swear word, by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They define it as an intuitive reaction to your actions.   You cannot redefine a word as a swear word just because you don't like the word.
> 
> Swear words are profanity.   "Creepy" is not a profanity.   It might offend you (for reasons we all understand).  But it is not socially offensive.  It is not bad language or course language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I intuitively know, they have nothing but fallacy due to their lousy, female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So YOUR intuition is 100% accurate?   But theirs is lousy?   Sorry, but that is bullshit.   If you creep them out, for whatever reason, that would make you, by definition, creepy to them.
Click to expand...

You have lousy male intuition and lousy arguments.  Why should I take your bogus stories, seriously, storyteller?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not, it should not be made a swear word just because you dislike it.   I doubt this was the first time you have been called creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not; women cannot define it and it is an appeal to emotions and a fallacy; it should be a swear word, by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They define it as an intuitive reaction to your actions.   You cannot redefine a word as a swear word just because you don't like the word.
> 
> Swear words are profanity.   "Creepy" is not a profanity.   It might offend you (for reasons we all understand).  But it is not socially offensive.  It is not bad language or course language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with calling him swear words either if it would make him stop being a goober.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only Bad helpmeets, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you need help?   And why do you expect someone else to help you, when you refuse to treat women with any sort of respect?
Click to expand...

I read it in a book of morals?  Only storytellers have no morals.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are wrong.   I doubt many women call someone a "nice guy" if the require her to take care of their blue balls and allow them access to their breasts & genitals, even if they are not attracted to him.   I doubt many women think you are a "nice guy" when your idea of equality is jumping at every chance to have sex because men do that.  I doubt many women think you are a "nice guy" if you require that the relationship be your way only.
> 
> No.  YOu are wrong.  YOur lack of understanding of women is your problem.
> 
> Well, that and your obvious willingness to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> dude, I am a guy.  women are not, nice guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said you were a woman.  I was talking about what women consider a "nice guy".   Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women have lousy female intuition.  That is why they can't find nice guys.
> 
> Most guys just need money to find nice girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your continued claim that "women have lousy female intuition" is baseless.   Unless you know the situation, and the background of the people involved, your judgement of their intuition is laughable.
> 
> And, as I have said before, most women I know do not consider someone who demands their female friends cure their blue balls, demands female "friends" submit to sexual assault, and requires females to act like typical immature males in order to be take seriously about equality, to be "nice guys".  Most women would consider those guys assholes or, at the very least, creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim to know all of the information required to make an informed decision.
> 
> That is just your interpretation.  Shills for poon are wont to do that.
> 
> Most women don't seem to know what they are talking about, if it isn't about sex.  It is almost like they need to get a doctorate or something, and even that is no guarantee.
> 
> You claim one thing; but resort to fallacy to claim it.  Why should I take You any more seriously than Any floozy?
Click to expand...


What?   Now you are saying women are too ignorant to have a discussion on any topic but sex?   WTF?   Now who is posting fallacies?  If you can't make and actual argument, perhaps you should stay out of a discussion.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not, it should not be made a swear word just because you dislike it.   I doubt this was the first time you have been called creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not; women cannot define it and it is an appeal to emotions and a fallacy; it should be a swear word, by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They define it as an intuitive reaction to your actions.   You cannot redefine a word as a swear word just because you don't like the word.
> 
> Swear words are profanity.   "Creepy" is not a profanity.   It might offend you (for reasons we all understand).  But it is not socially offensive.  It is not bad language or course language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I intuitively know, they have nothing but fallacy due to their lousy, female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So YOUR intuition is 100% accurate?   But theirs is lousy?   Sorry, but that is bullshit.   If you creep them out, for whatever reason, that would make you, by definition, creepy to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have lousy male intuition and lousy arguments.  Why should I take your bogus stories, seriously, storyteller?
Click to expand...


LMAO!!   First you claim women who disagree with you have "lousy female intuition".   Then you claim your own intuition is accurate.  And then blame it all on my "storytelling"?   

Not only are you clueless about women, you have no debate skills whatsoever.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not; women cannot define it and it is an appeal to emotions and a fallacy; it should be a swear word, by definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They define it as an intuitive reaction to your actions.   You cannot redefine a word as a swear word just because you don't like the word.
> 
> Swear words are profanity.   "Creepy" is not a profanity.   It might offend you (for reasons we all understand).  But it is not socially offensive.  It is not bad language or course language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with calling him swear words either if it would make him stop being a goober.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only Bad helpmeets, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you need help?   And why do you expect someone else to help you, when you refuse to treat women with any sort of respect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it in a book of morals?  Only storytellers have no morals.
Click to expand...


LMAO!!   Now, rather than dscuss, you resort to outright lying?   Too funny!!

What "book of morals" would that be?    The "Daniel Palos Fantasy Book of Lies on Morality"?

I defy you to name a single book which suggests that female friends should "service" you because you have blue balls.   Name ONE book that says that.


----------



## Taz

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.


Because they can't get any that they don't have to pay for.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude, I am a guy.  women are not, nice guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you were a woman.  I was talking about what women consider a "nice guy".   Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women have lousy female intuition.  That is why they can't find nice guys.
> 
> Most guys just need money to find nice girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your continued claim that "women have lousy female intuition" is baseless.   Unless you know the situation, and the background of the people involved, your judgement of their intuition is laughable.
> 
> And, as I have said before, most women I know do not consider someone who demands their female friends cure their blue balls, demands female "friends" submit to sexual assault, and requires females to act like typical immature males in order to be take seriously about equality, to be "nice guys".  Most women would consider those guys assholes or, at the very least, creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim to know all of the information required to make an informed decision.
> 
> That is just your interpretation.  Shills for poon are wont to do that.
> 
> Most women don't seem to know what they are talking about, if it isn't about sex.  It is almost like they need to get a doctorate or something, and even that is no guarantee.
> 
> You claim one thing; but resort to fallacy to claim it.  Why should I take You any more seriously than Any floozy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   Now you are saying women are too ignorant to have a discussion on any topic but sex?   WTF?   Now who is posting fallacies?  If you can't make and actual argument, perhaps you should stay out of a discussion.
Click to expand...

you are.  have any better solutions at lower cost or all you all talk and no action.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not; women cannot define it and it is an appeal to emotions and a fallacy; it should be a swear word, by definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They define it as an intuitive reaction to your actions.   You cannot redefine a word as a swear word just because you don't like the word.
> 
> Swear words are profanity.   "Creepy" is not a profanity.   It might offend you (for reasons we all understand).  But it is not socially offensive.  It is not bad language or course language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I intuitively know, they have nothing but fallacy due to their lousy, female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So YOUR intuition is 100% accurate?   But theirs is lousy?   Sorry, but that is bullshit.   If you creep them out, for whatever reason, that would make you, by definition, creepy to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have lousy male intuition and lousy arguments.  Why should I take your bogus stories, seriously, storyteller?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   First you claim women who disagree with you have "lousy female intuition".   Then you claim your own intuition is accurate.  And then blame it all on my "storytelling"?
> 
> Not only are you clueless about women, you have no debate skills whatsoever.
Click to expand...

Just an intuitive reaction on my part?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They define it as an intuitive reaction to your actions.   You cannot redefine a word as a swear word just because you don't like the word.
> 
> Swear words are profanity.   "Creepy" is not a profanity.   It might offend you (for reasons we all understand).  But it is not socially offensive.  It is not bad language or course language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with calling him swear words either if it would make him stop being a goober.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only Bad helpmeets, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you need help?   And why do you expect someone else to help you, when you refuse to treat women with any sort of respect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it in a book of morals?  Only storytellers have no morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   Now, rather than dscuss, you resort to outright lying?   Too funny!!
> 
> What "book of morals" would that be?    The "Daniel Palos Fantasy Book of Lies on Morality"?
> 
> I defy you to name a single book which suggests that female friends should "service" you because you have blue balls.   Name ONE book that says that.
Click to expand...

Being Good helpmeets is what morals are about.


----------



## danielpalos

Taz said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they can't get any that they don't have to pay for.
Click to expand...

why do women complain they can't find nice guys?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you were a woman.  I was talking about what women consider a "nice guy".   Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Women have lousy female intuition.  That is why they can't find nice guys.
> 
> Most guys just need money to find nice girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your continued claim that "women have lousy female intuition" is baseless.   Unless you know the situation, and the background of the people involved, your judgement of their intuition is laughable.
> 
> And, as I have said before, most women I know do not consider someone who demands their female friends cure their blue balls, demands female "friends" submit to sexual assault, and requires females to act like typical immature males in order to be take seriously about equality, to be "nice guys".  Most women would consider those guys assholes or, at the very least, creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim to know all of the information required to make an informed decision.
> 
> That is just your interpretation.  Shills for poon are wont to do that.
> 
> Most women don't seem to know what they are talking about, if it isn't about sex.  It is almost like they need to get a doctorate or something, and even that is no guarantee.
> 
> You claim one thing; but resort to fallacy to claim it.  Why should I take You any more seriously than Any floozy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   Now you are saying women are too ignorant to have a discussion on any topic but sex?   WTF?   Now who is posting fallacies?  If you can't make and actual argument, perhaps you should stay out of a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are.  have any better solutions at lower cost or all you all talk and no action.
Click to expand...


I have made suggestions.   YOu chose to ignore them because you, with your low numbers, seem to think you know better.

But the idea that women cannot hold a conversation on any topic but sex is simply ridiculous.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with calling him swear words either if it would make him stop being a goober.
> 
> 
> 
> only Bad helpmeets, say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you need help?   And why do you expect someone else to help you, when you refuse to treat women with any sort of respect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it in a book of morals?  Only storytellers have no morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   Now, rather than dscuss, you resort to outright lying?   Too funny!!
> 
> What "book of morals" would that be?    The "Daniel Palos Fantasy Book of Lies on Morality"?
> 
> I defy you to name a single book which suggests that female friends should "service" you because you have blue balls.   Name ONE book that says that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being Good helpmeets is what morals are about.
Click to expand...


I am sure no book you have read includes curing your blue balls.   Why should they be responsible for something that will go away in a very short time?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women have lousy female intuition.  That is why they can't find nice guys.
> 
> Most guys just need money to find nice girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your continued claim that "women have lousy female intuition" is baseless.   Unless you know the situation, and the background of the people involved, your judgement of their intuition is laughable.
> 
> And, as I have said before, most women I know do not consider someone who demands their female friends cure their blue balls, demands female "friends" submit to sexual assault, and requires females to act like typical immature males in order to be take seriously about equality, to be "nice guys".  Most women would consider those guys assholes or, at the very least, creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim to know all of the information required to make an informed decision.
> 
> That is just your interpretation.  Shills for poon are wont to do that.
> 
> Most women don't seem to know what they are talking about, if it isn't about sex.  It is almost like they need to get a doctorate or something, and even that is no guarantee.
> 
> You claim one thing; but resort to fallacy to claim it.  Why should I take You any more seriously than Any floozy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   Now you are saying women are too ignorant to have a discussion on any topic but sex?   WTF?   Now who is posting fallacies?  If you can't make and actual argument, perhaps you should stay out of a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are.  have any better solutions at lower cost or all you all talk and no action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have made suggestions.   YOu chose to ignore them because you, with your low numbers, seem to think you know better.
> 
> But the idea that women cannot hold a conversation on any topic but sex is simply ridiculous.
Click to expand...

I didn't say that.  Even storytellers can converse.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> only Bad helpmeets, say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need help?   And why do you expect someone else to help you, when you refuse to treat women with any sort of respect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read it in a book of morals?  Only storytellers have no morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   Now, rather than dscuss, you resort to outright lying?   Too funny!!
> 
> What "book of morals" would that be?    The "Daniel Palos Fantasy Book of Lies on Morality"?
> 
> I defy you to name a single book which suggests that female friends should "service" you because you have blue balls.   Name ONE book that says that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being Good helpmeets is what morals are about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure no book you have read includes curing your blue balls.   Why should they be responsible for something that will go away in a very short time?
Click to expand...

Which book of morals says it is ok to bear false witness to us and "boink the blue guy" because he was more convenient?


----------



## danielpalos

Heavy cruiser captains are not the jealous type.  

Should he blame his first mate, on this one.


----------



## Taz

danielpalos said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they can't get any that they don't have to pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do women complain they can't find nice guys?
Click to expand...

Because there aren’t any.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your continued claim that "women have lousy female intuition" is baseless.   Unless you know the situation, and the background of the people involved, your judgement of their intuition is laughable.
> 
> And, as I have said before, most women I know do not consider someone who demands their female friends cure their blue balls, demands female "friends" submit to sexual assault, and requires females to act like typical immature males in order to be take seriously about equality, to be "nice guys".  Most women would consider those guys assholes or, at the very least, creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to know all of the information required to make an informed decision.
> 
> That is just your interpretation.  Shills for poon are wont to do that.
> 
> Most women don't seem to know what they are talking about, if it isn't about sex.  It is almost like they need to get a doctorate or something, and even that is no guarantee.
> 
> You claim one thing; but resort to fallacy to claim it.  Why should I take You any more seriously than Any floozy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   Now you are saying women are too ignorant to have a discussion on any topic but sex?   WTF?   Now who is posting fallacies?  If you can't make and actual argument, perhaps you should stay out of a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are.  have any better solutions at lower cost or all you all talk and no action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have made suggestions.   YOu chose to ignore them because you, with your low numbers, seem to think you know better.
> 
> But the idea that women cannot hold a conversation on any topic but sex is simply ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say that.  Even storytellers can converse.
Click to expand...


I apologize.  I did, in fact, misquote you.   Not being able to hold a conversation could be a symptom of social anxiety or other issues.

No, what you said was women don't know what they are talking about, if the topic is not about sex.   That is actually even worse.   You are claiming that women in general are ignorant.   That is simply a lie.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Heavy cruiser captains are not the jealous type.
> 
> Should he blame his first mate, on this one.



Heavy cruisers?

And what does the lack of jealousy of the captain of a vessel have to do with the topic at hand?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need help?   And why do you expect someone else to help you, when you refuse to treat women with any sort of respect?
> 
> 
> 
> I read it in a book of morals?  Only storytellers have no morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   Now, rather than dscuss, you resort to outright lying?   Too funny!!
> 
> What "book of morals" would that be?    The "Daniel Palos Fantasy Book of Lies on Morality"?
> 
> I defy you to name a single book which suggests that female friends should "service" you because you have blue balls.   Name ONE book that says that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being Good helpmeets is what morals are about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure no book you have read includes curing your blue balls.   Why should they be responsible for something that will go away in a very short time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which book of morals says it is ok to bear false witness to us and "boink the blue guy" because he was more convenient?
Click to expand...


Oh, so bearing false witness is against your morality?

I have no idea what you are talking about with the "blue guy".

As for convenience, you have no idea whether it was out of convenience or because she wanted him.   Why do you think you should be allowed to choose for the woman and she be forced to accept that?


----------



## danielpalos

Taz said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they can't get any that they don't have to pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do women complain they can't find nice guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there aren’t any.
Click to expand...

Is that why "right wing women, bash" on us for free?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read it in a book of morals?  Only storytellers have no morals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   Now, rather than dscuss, you resort to outright lying?   Too funny!!
> 
> What "book of morals" would that be?    The "Daniel Palos Fantasy Book of Lies on Morality"?
> 
> I defy you to name a single book which suggests that female friends should "service" you because you have blue balls.   Name ONE book that says that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being Good helpmeets is what morals are about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure no book you have read includes curing your blue balls.   Why should they be responsible for something that will go away in a very short time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which book of morals says it is ok to bear false witness to us and "boink the blue guy" because he was more convenient?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so bearing false witness is against your morality?
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about with the "blue guy".
> 
> As for convenience, you have no idea whether it was out of convenience or because she wanted him.   Why do you think you should be allowed to choose for the woman and she be forced to accept that?
Click to expand...

I believe it is disingenuous for women to want men who are the jealous type.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   Now, rather than dscuss, you resort to outright lying?   Too funny!!
> 
> What "book of morals" would that be?    The "Daniel Palos Fantasy Book of Lies on Morality"?
> 
> I defy you to name a single book which suggests that female friends should "service" you because you have blue balls.   Name ONE book that says that.
> 
> 
> 
> Being Good helpmeets is what morals are about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure no book you have read includes curing your blue balls.   Why should they be responsible for something that will go away in a very short time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which book of morals says it is ok to bear false witness to us and "boink the blue guy" because he was more convenient?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so bearing false witness is against your morality?
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about with the "blue guy".
> 
> As for convenience, you have no idea whether it was out of convenience or because she wanted him.   Why do you think you should be allowed to choose for the woman and she be forced to accept that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it is disingenuous for women to want men who are the jealous type.
Click to expand...


Some women see jealousy by there man as proof he loves her.  I disagree.  But it is not my place to decide what is right for someone else in a relationship.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being Good helpmeets is what morals are about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure no book you have read includes curing your blue balls.   Why should they be responsible for something that will go away in a very short time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which book of morals says it is ok to bear false witness to us and "boink the blue guy" because he was more convenient?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so bearing false witness is against your morality?
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about with the "blue guy".
> 
> As for convenience, you have no idea whether it was out of convenience or because she wanted him.   Why do you think you should be allowed to choose for the woman and she be forced to accept that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it is disingenuous for women to want men who are the jealous type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some women see jealousy by there man as proof he loves her.  I disagree.  But it is not my place to decide what is right for someone else in a relationship.
Click to expand...

just lousy female intuition?


----------



## danielpalos

Any chics want to help me be a, "gang of one"?


----------



## Taz

danielpalos said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they can't get any that they don't have to pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do women complain they can't find nice guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there aren’t any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why "right wing women, bash" on us for free?
Click to expand...

Well, if you're a prick, expect to get bashed on.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure no book you have read includes curing your blue balls.   Why should they be responsible for something that will go away in a very short time?
> 
> 
> 
> Which book of morals says it is ok to bear false witness to us and "boink the blue guy" because he was more convenient?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so bearing false witness is against your morality?
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about with the "blue guy".
> 
> As for convenience, you have no idea whether it was out of convenience or because she wanted him.   Why do you think you should be allowed to choose for the woman and she be forced to accept that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it is disingenuous for women to want men who are the jealous type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some women see jealousy by there man as proof he loves her.  I disagree.  But it is not my place to decide what is right for someone else in a relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just lousy female intuition?
Click to expand...


Not what I said at all.   If you want to rewrite what other people say, why bother being here?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Any chics want to help me be a, "gang of one"?



Have you ever had ANY women take you up on your offers?   Ever?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Any chics want to help me be a, "gang of one"?



Let me see if I got this right.    You have said, in this thread, that women don't know what they are talking about on any topic but sex.  In other words, you called them stupid.   And now, IN THE SAME THREAD, you think they will volunteer to fuck you????    REALLY??


----------



## danielpalos

Taz said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they can't get any that they don't have to pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do women complain they can't find nice guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there aren’t any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why "right wing women, bash" on us for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you're a prick, expect to get bashed on.
Click to expand...

That is Your story; my story is women have lousy female intuition.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chics want to help me be a, "gang of one"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever had ANY women take you up on your offers?   Ever?
Click to expand...

I don't need to advertise when I have money.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chics want to help me be a, "gang of one"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see if I got this right.    You have said, in this thread, that women don't know what they are talking about on any topic but sex.  In other words, you called them stupid.   And now, IN THE SAME THREAD, you think they will volunteer to fuck you????    REALLY??
Click to expand...

No sense of humor, either?


----------



## Taz

danielpalos said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they can't get any that they don't have to pay for.
> 
> 
> 
> why do women complain they can't find nice guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there aren’t any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why "right wing women, bash" on us for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you're a prick, expect to get bashed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is Your story; my story is women have lousy female intuition.
Click to expand...

Just because your wife married an imbecile?


----------



## danielpalos

Taz said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do women complain they can't find nice guys?
> 
> 
> 
> Because there aren’t any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why "right wing women, bash" on us for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you're a prick, expect to get bashed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is Your story; my story is women have lousy female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because your wife married an imbecile?
Click to expand...

I blame it on low numbers and lack of practice.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they can't get any that they don't have to pay for.
> 
> 
> 
> why do women complain they can't find nice guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there aren’t any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why "right wing women, bash" on us for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you're a prick, expect to get bashed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is Your story; my story is women have lousy female intuition.
Click to expand...


I think you are clueless about female intuition.   But I guess refusing to answer simple questions and refusing to provide any basis for your comments makes you job easier, doesn't it?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chics want to help me be a, "gang of one"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever had ANY women take you up on your offers?   Ever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need to advertise when I have money.
Click to expand...


That wasn't what I asked, was it?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chics want to help me be a, "gang of one"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see if I got this right.    You have said, in this thread, that women don't know what they are talking about on any topic but sex.  In other words, you called them stupid.   And now, IN THE SAME THREAD, you think they will volunteer to fuck you????    REALLY??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sense of humor, either?
Click to expand...


I have a great sense of humor.  I have been laughing through much of this thread.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because there aren’t any.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why "right wing women, bash" on us for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you're a prick, expect to get bashed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is Your story; my story is women have lousy female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because your wife married an imbecile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I blame it on low numbers and lack of practice.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you do.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do women complain they can't find nice guys?
> 
> 
> 
> Because there aren’t any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why "right wing women, bash" on us for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you're a prick, expect to get bashed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is Your story; my story is women have lousy female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are clueless about female intuition.   But I guess refusing to answer simple questions and refusing to provide any basis for your comments makes you job easier, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

Not me.  I can always find nice girls when I have enough money.  Only wo-men have lousy intuition, regardless.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chics want to help me be a, "gang of one"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see if I got this right.    You have said, in this thread, that women don't know what they are talking about on any topic but sex.  In other words, you called them stupid.   And now, IN THE SAME THREAD, you think they will volunteer to fuck you????    REALLY??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sense of humor, either?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a great sense of humor.  I have been laughing through much of this thread.
Click to expand...

sure you do.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why "right wing women, bash" on us for free?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you're a prick, expect to get bashed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is Your story; my story is women have lousy female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because your wife married an imbecile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I blame it on low numbers and lack of practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you do.
Click to expand...

of course; I don't need to make up stories.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because there aren’t any.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why "right wing women, bash" on us for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you're a prick, expect to get bashed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is Your story; my story is women have lousy female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are clueless about female intuition.   But I guess refusing to answer simple questions and refusing to provide any basis for your comments makes you job easier, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not me.  I can always find nice girls when I have enough money.  Only wo-men have lousy intuition, regardless.
Click to expand...


Most people don't consider prostitutes to be "nice girls".


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chics want to help me be a, "gang of one"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see if I got this right.    You have said, in this thread, that women don't know what they are talking about on any topic but sex.  In other words, you called them stupid.   And now, IN THE SAME THREAD, you think they will volunteer to fuck you????    REALLY??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sense of humor, either?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a great sense of humor.  I have been laughing through much of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you do.
Click to expand...


Glad you agree.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you're a prick, expect to get bashed on.
> 
> 
> 
> That is Your story; my story is women have lousy female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because your wife married an imbecile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I blame it on low numbers and lack of practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course; I don't need to make up stories.
Click to expand...


Yes, as a matter of fact you do.   I have not made anything up here.   You, on the other hand, have made up new defintions for words, lied about your age in your profile, and tried to make claims you cannot possibly back up.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why "right wing women, bash" on us for free?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you're a prick, expect to get bashed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is Your story; my story is women have lousy female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are clueless about female intuition.   But I guess refusing to answer simple questions and refusing to provide any basis for your comments makes you job easier, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not me.  I can always find nice girls when I have enough money.  Only wo-men have lousy intuition, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people don't consider prostitutes to be "nice girls".
Click to expand...

I can't find any nice girls for free.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is Your story; my story is women have lousy female intuition.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because your wife married an imbecile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I blame it on low numbers and lack of practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course; I don't need to make up stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, as a matter of fact you do.   I have not made anything up here.   You, on the other hand, have made up new defintions for words, lied about your age in your profile, and tried to make claims you cannot possibly back up.
Click to expand...

all you know how to do is tell stories.  you hang out in the gossip columns not the political columns.


----------



## Bonzi

Maybe they hate online women. Too sassy I guess


----------



## danielpalos

i try to be not only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.


----------



## Larsky

I'm like Jesus. I love them all!


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you're a prick, expect to get bashed on.
> 
> 
> 
> That is Your story; my story is women have lousy female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are clueless about female intuition.   But I guess refusing to answer simple questions and refusing to provide any basis for your comments makes you job easier, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not me.  I can always find nice girls when I have enough money.  Only wo-men have lousy intuition, regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people don't consider prostitutes to be "nice girls".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't find any nice girls for free.
Click to expand...


Perhaps your method of searching is flawed?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because your wife married an imbecile?
> 
> 
> 
> I blame it on low numbers and lack of practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course; I don't need to make up stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, as a matter of fact you do.   I have not made anything up here.   You, on the other hand, have made up new defintions for words, lied about your age in your profile, and tried to make claims you cannot possibly back up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you know how to do is tell stories.  you hang out in the gossip columns not the political columns.
Click to expand...


I have not told any stories.   I have confronted you on your posts in several forums.   If you want to hang out in the political forums, by all means do do.  I do on occasion.  I also post in the science forums, the health & lifestyle forum, the sports forum ect ect.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> i try to be not only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.



Therapeutic?   As long as you get to out your hands on the breasts and in their pussy, you are all about therapeutic, aren't you?  How generous of you.  lol


----------



## Soupnazi630

drifter said:


> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.


Very few do.

More women on line hate men


----------



## ChrisL

Soupnazi630 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> Very few do.
> 
> More women on line hate men
Click to expand...


That's right!  No soup for you!!!


----------



## Moonglow

Larsky said:


> I'm like Jesus. I love them all!


yet they hate you..


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> i try to be not only friendly and beneficial, but also therapeutic.



you try to be annoying, and you are extremely successful!


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like Jesus. I love them all!
> 
> 
> 
> yet they hate you..
Click to expand...


because no one likes a man that's indiscriminate


----------



## WinterBorn

Soupnazi630 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would lump all men together since a lot of them do that to women online.
> 
> 
> 
> Very few do.
> 
> More women on line hate men
Click to expand...


I am curious about this.   In many places online, women have to fend off unwanted advances and sexual comments.

How many of the women here have had that happen on USMB?


----------



## Bonzi

Most flirt or "test the waters" - only very rare few are that bold... 

Hint to men:  Just because a woman talks about sexual matters openly doesn't mean she is horny or "looking"


----------



## Larsky

Moonglow said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like Jesus. I love them all!
> 
> 
> 
> yet they hate you..
Click to expand...

You're trying to get me to violate the family rule, aren't you?


----------



## Moonglow

Larsky said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like Jesus. I love them all!
> 
> 
> 
> yet they hate you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're trying to get me to violate the family rule, aren't you?
Click to expand...

Am I?


----------

